# Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.

Something about a Swatch Omega collab.

Any ideas what this may be?

This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

A plastic Omega, with difficult to change straps. It will also have a bunch of catchphrases developed by old guys at Omega, that they thought will be on trend like "Rad" and "Bodacious" across the dial. It will have a rainbow of colours, and come in two sizes - unisex small and unisex large.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Gebbeth said:


> *Not sure if anyone has posted this before,* but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.
> ...


I am pretty sure it has:








Swatch Omega


Any one has any prediction as to what this could be about? https://www.instagram.com/reel/CbMuu5dDJLu/?utm_medium=copy_link




www.watchuseek.com












SwatchxOmega: Incoming MoonSwatch (Swatch Store Exclusive)







www.watchuseek.com












Omega x Swatch - coming 3/26







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

They just said it's not an NFT. Hard pass from me, then. 
Speculating and flipping real watches is so much harder.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gebbeth said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.
> 
> Something about a Swatch Omega collab.
> 
> ...


Some say it is full set of 8-10 Swatches inspired by the planets and with SpeedMaster design cues. The case is already in Omega boutiques.

Expensive for sure.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I hope they are wearable watches. I don’t want to see plastic Moonwatches in wild colors, although from that sneak peak, they might end up being that way.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gebbeth said:


> I hope they are wearable watches. I don’t want to see plastic Moonwatches in wild colors, although from that sneak peak, they might end up being that way.


Considering the case is in the Omega boutiques and might be sold as a "full-set", it might be pretty expensive.

I am thinking something close to "Breitling Endurance" expensive 🤔🤔 hopefully not.









This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet


An exclusive sneak peek into the first ever Omega x Swatch universe, which is set to be launched later this week




www.gq-magazine.co.uk


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

Gebbeth said:


> I hope they are wearable watches. I don’t want to see plastic Moonwatches in wild colors, although from that sneak peak, they might end up being that way.


That’s my guess as well.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Even I'll be able to afford one bring it on lol.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

The assumption is that with Swatch as the colab’ the price will be lower than Omega’s average, possibly significantly lower. Swatch’s whole brand is about being super affordable. But I do think there’s a good chance the watches will only be offered as a set, elevating the initial purchase price significantly.

But really, we don’t know much yet. Time will tell.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

RIVI1969 said:


> Some say it is full set of 8-10 Swatches inspired by the planets and with SpeedMaster design cues. The case is already in Omega boutiques.
> 
> Expensive for sure.


Well a box set of 8 watches is sure to be snatched up by the boutiques for the whales and never trickle down. So my mind's turned off.

I'll jump in when we start arguing about the lack of a Pluto watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, the crown looks…….like an ordinary crown.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

It's 11 Swatches in plastic or Bioceramic styled after the Speedmaster Pro in different colorways tied to the planets. Regular quartz chronographs. Pictures of an individual box have also been shown in addition to the full set's suitcase, so they will be available piecemeal. I'm willing to bet the price won't be above $250, but I could be surprised.

Only thing I'm not sure of is how they'll be sold. Certain models at Swatch stores and certain ones at Omega boutiques? I also wouldn't be surprised if only 10 are available individually, with one exclusive to the full set. Probably limited edition, but I haven't seen Swatch do a whole new case molding/style for just one limited set. Perhaps more to come in the colab after this?


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Honestly if they are halfway cool looking plastic swatch versions of speedmasters, I think that's awesome and I would totally buy one.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Glencoe said:


> A plastic Omega, with difficult to change straps. It will also have a bunch of catchphrases developed by old guys at Omega, that they thought will be on trend like "Rad" and "Bodacious" across the dial. It will have a rainbow of colours, and come in two sizes - unisex small and unisex large.


Bodacious? 😆

That makes me want to shout Excellent and mime out an Air-Guitar...


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

That closeup of the crown is leading me to believe that it is indeed a "composite" (read advanced plastic) based case. Ceramic would be way too expensive. It doesn't look like titanium or steel either.

I kinda feel this might be a G-Shock competitor, but I'm hoping not.

If only offered as a full collection in the suitcase, then I think it's mistake.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I just heard on good authority these will be $260 a piece.



Gebbeth said:


> That closeup of the crown is leading me to believe that it is indeed a "composite" (read advanced plastic) based case. Ceramic would be way too expensive. It doesn't look like titanium or steel either.
> 
> I kinda feel this might be a G-Shock competitor, but I'm hoping not.
> 
> If only offered as a full collection in the suitcase, then I think it's mistake.


"Bioceramic" is just Swatch marketing for their bio-sourced plastic.

This compared to a G-Shock will be apples/oranges. (Have you seen a Swatch?)

They will be offered individually.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Very intriguing


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

*


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

What are Omega bringing to the party (other than the name)? I guess they're great at oversized packaging?


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## 6498 (Aug 27, 2020)

Gebbeth said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.
> 
> Something about a Swatch Omega collab.
> 
> ...



Release next week friday ?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

The last thing I need is another quartz watch - I barely wear the ones I own - but this sounds tempting.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

If they actually produce a plastic Speedmaster using a quartz movement and pump it out for under $500 I would consider this a watch of the year candidate. It would be brilliant.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16515261
> 
> View attachment 16515262


Where'd you find these shots?


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

6498 said:


> Release next week friday ?


03.26.22 is as advertised on the Omega and Swatch IG


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Can't be bothered to read the article. But are these LE's?

If they are they'll become unaffordable instantly. If not, who wouldn't want an Omega for the price of a G-Shock?


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

I had not heard of these, but my wife is friends with an Omega Boutique manager here in Hawai’i, and he told her about it and let her prepay for one. So, whatever comes out I guess I should have it on the 26th.

EDIT: As you may have surmised, Omega Manager gave my wife bad info. I will be in line SAT with everyone else


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

$250 plastic quartz speedy pro analogue in colour sounds amazing.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

islands62 said:


> I had not heard of these, but my wife is friends with an Omega Boutique manager here in Hawai’i, and he told her about it and let her prepay for one. So, whatever comes out I guess I should have it on the 26th.


How much was it?


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

grafiz said:


> If they actually produce a plastic Speedmaster using a quartz movement and pump it out for under $500 I would consider this a watch of the year candidate. It would be brilliant.


And will be gone in a couple of hours. I am all in.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I was laughing when I walked by the Omega window. Any brand today under Swatch ownership IS a *+ Swatch Collab.*


----------



## DoraTheExplorerII (Dec 12, 2014)

I would wear only the Uranus watch, especially if its in brown.


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

Would be super-cool if every time you bought a Speedy, you got a free one of those (with the same serial #)



Earthjade said:


> They just said it's not an NFT. Hard pass from me, then.


....this would make it an NFT-kind-of-thing, that Earthjade would find irresistible


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## veracruz (Jun 24, 2013)

Always love a 12-hour quartz chrono, but the others better be better looking. And just how does Omega figure this won't cheapen the brand? I'm not a snob, in fact way more Swatch than Omega, and I'm even a little bothered about this ...


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

AAMC said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Oh dear that doesn’t look great.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Pretty nice... I will buy one AS LONG as its not some stupid limited production thing that gets snagged by scalpers and resold for 100 times MSRP. But if I can just buy one, you know, like a respected human being, they will get my money.


----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)

Apoptosis said:


> Oh dear that doesn’t look great.


I don't like that particular one at all, but there's supposed to be other designs,


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Want to see if the other colour options don't make the subdials look as stupidly small.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

grafiz said:


> Pretty nice... I will buy one AS LONG as its not some stupid limited production thing that gets snagged by scalpers and resold for 100 times MSRP. But if I can just buy one, you know, like a respected human being, they will get my money.


They'll be buying them by the palletload. Actual consumers won't be able to get a look in.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

AAMC said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I think this is some kind of render… the ones to be released have totally different hands (or at least, some of them have)


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Saw this from revolution, but must have been incorrectly posted










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

If "Omega" is printed on the dial, I am pretty sure is not going to cost less than a grand. For Swatch owners is awesome, but for Omega owners, I don't think they will be happy.

Just like Grand Seiko owners don't love the idea of regular Seikos having spring drive mechanisms.


----------



## fuzzyfrank (Mar 23, 2021)

Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?



https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


I think I’d choose a Farer over these.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

It cheapens the Omega name with that abomination.


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

Exceptional marketing. It's going to pay dividends for Omega in the future.

As for the watches, I like some of them and would buy them, but not interested in paying several times retail, which is probably how this'll go.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang. Just bought my Speedy this past weekend. I wonder if they'll take it back. /s

Seriously though, they're alright. Not sure mixing a $75 watch and a $7500 watch is a good idea. I'm not one to drop that kind of money on these novelties.

Besides, in my head, I can already hear it ticking from across the room.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

They were saying $250.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

So much text on the dial and "moon swatch" lol. The colours are fun though.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

I’m just more bummed now than anything. If this is what they are I definitely want one, but know we’re facing at least 6 to 12 months of these going for absurd amounts on the used market. Doubt I’ll be able to snag one new


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I originally thought this was an Omega watch with Swatch colors ... maybe cerakote or PVD or something. But I think I had it backwards. I think these are Swatch watches that are made to look like Omegas. So they're probably 100% plastic.

Who knows? I'll just wait for Hodinkee to gush all over it after release.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

03hemi said:


> It cheapens the Omega name with that abomination.


My thoughts exactly. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

I think its pretty good... but I am increasingly concerned they're going to be limited in either production or numbers and all of them will be swooped by scalpers looking to resell for thousands a piece leaving them overpriced.


----------



## fd3s (Mar 31, 2021)

Is that the moonwatch that was worn on this mission?


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Meh, if they are available and cheap enough, maybe...but they aren't what I would consider as a 'real' watch...ymmv


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

fd3s said:


> ...Is that the moonwatch that was worn on this mission?...


...and will there be a 'plastic sandwich' version?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

All the Swatch boutiques nearby to me are "temporarily closed," so I think the nearest one is in San Francisco. I hope they eventually sell it online.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Dear me ,what were they thinking.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm super down a cheap and cheery entry into the "Speedmaster" world. Even the wife wants one! Fingers crossed we can actually order them online.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

03hemi said:


> It cheapens the Omega name with that abomination.


Kinda puts into question those that decry the Seiko5, Seiko and Grand Seiko co-existence.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Hah, sounds like not a lot of support for it on these forums... but still, they'll be sold out in seconds and selling for thousands on eBay by the end of the release date.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

grafiz said:


> I think its pretty good... but I am increasingly concerned they're going to be limited in either production or numbers and all of them will be swooped by scalpers looking to resell for thousands a piece leaving them overpriced.


That would be my fear as well - I'm waiting to see what the confirmed Swatch x Omega release actually is, but if the leak yields true, and it turns out to be 'fashion' Speedys - if the price is right, I'd be intrigued. But NOT if they are limited productions and scalpers snipe and skyrocket the prices. Also, NOT if they ask an egregious amount for the premium of the Omega name on it as well.

Fun colored Speedmaster at an affordable price with a Sistem51 style movement in it? - YES, I am intrigued!
Multi-colored options of the Speedmaster at current Speedmaster prices? Thank You, Next...


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Im all in for a cheap price


----------



## fuzzyfrank (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm seeing people say $250, which would be perfect.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I would get one at $250 if they're available online, but the nearest open Swatch boutique is in San Francisco.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The Technomarine look.


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

I think they're super cool. I'd love to have one or three, but the rumor is it will be exclusive to Swatch boutiques and there are none near me. So, that sucks.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Even at $250 they would need to have millions available to remedy the number of youtube flippers that we will see trying to pawn the entire collection for $9999 telling us how they will only go up in price.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

TOMMYTHUNDERS said:


> I think they're super cool. I'd love to have one or three, *but the rumor is it will be exclusive to Swatch boutiques* and there are none near me. So, that sucks.


BOOOOO!


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Corny as hell but might bring new people into the hobby from a marketing perspective


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I like them as an idea, only if they were smaller. I could see this being a great watch for a pre teen that wants a watch like Dad but can't be trusted. 42MM may be a bit big is all.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

If they are quickly sold out, we can expect to see them on eBay at 5x their original price. If limited edition Undone watches are flipped 2 or 3 times their price on the used market, how much would be an Omegatch?


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


The moon theme has not yet been fully exploited for the Speedmaster, so why the nonsense?
The “Upper Side of the Moon“, the “Underside of the Moon“, “Left Side of the Moon“ and “Right Side of the Moon“ would still have been possible, and it's also the 50th anniversary of Apollo 17. So a “Last Man on the Moon“ as a special series is a natural choice, and then there are also a lot of craters and seas on the earth's satellites. So why the “MoonSwatch“ of all things?


… or is the plastic watch brand now doing so badly that even “Bond, James Bond“ couldn't help?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

grafiz said:


> Hah, sounds like not a lot of support for it on these forums... but still, they'll be sold out in seconds and selling for thousands on eBay by the end of the release date.


There’s a whole thread of people gushing over this coming release. I think they’re super cool and for $250 bucks, it’s an easy impulse purchase if you can actually get one. If I could buy online - apparently they’re only being sold at Swatch stores - I’d pick one up without a second thought.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Can't wait for the WUS reaction in 2025 when due to inflation Patek releases a collaborative called the NautilSwatch.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> There’s a whole thread of people gushing over this coming release. I think they’re super cool and fir $250 bucks, it’s an easy impulse purchase of you can actually get one.


100% agreed, I think they're going to be very very well received and impossible to get.


----------



## indi (Jul 7, 2021)

If I can't get a case replacement service like other swatch watch models, I won't buy it.
Like a $250 decorative figure.


But I might change my mind tomorrow morning...


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Price 250CHF
Bioceramic-a composite used in sub 100 dollar Swatches
IMHO a gimmick which will immediately sell out and be available on Watchrecon for 4x the MSRP.


It's a Swatch Speedmaster homage with "Omega" added to the dial.

Meh


----------



## babaraul (Apr 23, 2014)

I think this was the Omega Aprils fools day story that got out early by mistake


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Price 250CHF
Bioceramic-a composite used in sub 100 dollar Swatches
IMHO a gimmick which will immediately sell out and be available on Watchrecon for 4x the MSRP.


It's a Swatch Speedmaster homage with "Omega" added to the dial.

Meh


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

I can't see how this enhances the Omega brand or perception of it, but that's apparently not what matters.

I suppose these blingy things will sell and appear on lots of IG feeds. More fodder for "influencers."


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

For $250 I'd buy one. 🤷‍♂️ The tope and orange colorway looks cool...

For $250 but they only made 100 of each and you can't buy one but every once in a while they pop up for sale at $1,500; everyone can get bent.


----------



## skuripanda (Nov 17, 2021)

Naming it Speedmaster is a huge mistake, it completely devalues Omega's lead line-up. Speedy was a grail watch for me, now it's a plastic kids toy.


----------



## charles_springfield (Jun 30, 2016)

indi said:


> 다른 스와치 시계 모델처럼 케이스 교체 서비스를 받을 수 없다면 나는 그것을 사지 않을 것입니다.
> $250의 장식용 피규어처럼요.
> 
> 
> 하지만 내일 아침에 마음이 바뀔지도 몰라요...


좋아 좋아.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

skuripanda said:


> Naming it Speedmaster is a huge mistake, it completely devalues Omega's lead line-up. Speedy was a grail watch for me, now it's a plastic kids toy.


staking that much of your identity on a material good says more about you than the product.


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm in NYC so have swatch store a subway ride away. I might show up and bail if there's a huge line.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

I want this one










I was having some doubts about this colab… but the watches do look really nice for what they are… just fun…


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

I love the idea and some designs are very well done. Does it cheapen the Omega brand? I think Omega releasing LE after LE of the Speedmaster and banking on another James Bond movie can be hokey.


----------



## FerdiReynolds (10 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.
> 
> Something about a Swatch Omega collab.
> 
> ...


As I'm sure you've seen by now, it's a suite of colours of bioceramic Speedmasters with Swatch quartz movements. I think they look absolutely fantastic and I want at least 3 of them!


----------



## Lucads84 (Nov 4, 2020)

It makes no sense to me. If I wanted something fresh, new and original I would go for a studio underdog rather than these ones. Omega is a great brand and doesn't need to decrease its brand value in this way. Nothing against the swatches, they are just in a different category... The swatch group is scraping the bottom of the barrel I guess...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

AAMC said:


> I want this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...







That one, the Brown (Saturn) and the red and white that looks like the Alaska Project Speedmaster (My Favorite!) are the three that are really selling me at the moment


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Is it a poor decision to do a collab by Omega? Only time can tell, but I definitely want one.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

RIVI1969 said:


> , but for Omega owners, I don't think they will be happy.


There’s was a point that I had 7 Omegas and now consolidated and upgraded to 3
This doesn’t bother me at all, I think it’s a cool, fun thing… I really want this one 









To join these


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

These look great. I'm definitely going to try to get one. 

There's no need to get snobby about what is essentially just a Swatch watch. Let people enjoy things. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks fun and great variety. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Lucads84 said:


> It makes no sense to me. If I wanted something fresh, new and original I would go for a studio underdog rather than these ones. Omega is a great brand and doesn't need to decrease its brand value in this way. Nothing against the swatches, they are just in a different category... The swatch group is scraping the bottom of the barrel I guess...


I actually LOVED the Watermel0n colorway that Studi0 Underd0g came up with and the Aubergine special edition set to release in a few days also appeals to me - that said, They are asking $500 for those and I have a hard time justifying one to myself when I already have a Seagull 1963 in my collection and its basically the same watch with unique colorways. On the other hand, this has appeal for me as a fan of the Speedmaster looking for a light, (hopefully) cheap, and fun watch to offset the days when I use the 'serious' Speedmaster - at least IMO.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Think I'll pick one up too, look at what the Kiki Picasso is worth today?


----------



## AllHorology (11 mo ago)

They're fun. It's a limited release. It won't cheapen the Moonwatch line. Hell, I'd buy one.


----------



## Wrinklee (10 mo ago)

Let the price decide if it's worth it. The concept is pretty cool tho.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

pickle puss said:


> Price 250CHF
> Bioceramic-a composite used in sub 100 dollar Swatches
> IMHO a gimmick which will immediately sell out and be available on Watchrecon for 4x the MSRP.
> 
> ...


You certainly don't have to want it, but I am genuinely curious, how much cooler of a thing could this collab have possibly been? I was bracing for something far, far less good than what you're describing. This is like a very best case scenario.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


I think if Swatch is on the dial, I won't get it. I think if Swatch isn't on the dial, but on the strap, I may get it and remove the strap.


----------



## Blanchots (12 mo ago)

I have a swatch boutique in my town... Might buy one if it's not a limited edition immediately sold out and sold on ebay for 3 times the retail price...


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh god, there’s a Tiffany blue one!


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm conflicted, but it's what I sort of expected from the start.

Good for Swatch to get more buyers using a premium brand name on the dial.
Bad for Omega to much copy the whole Speedmaster moon watch design into another form.

I won't say they shouldn't collaborate, but maybe tweak some areas so it doesn't shout "copy."
Maybe a different case shape, or no Speedmaster logo, or no tachymeter bezel.
All that said, I'd probably buy one if I saw it in person just for the novelty. But I won't go out of my way or pay above retail.


----------



## skuripanda (Nov 17, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> staking that much of your identity on a material good says more about you than the product.


I think you attributed way too much to what I wrote, in a rather hyperbolic way.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

I really want that blue one, these look super cool!


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


Ah man…. Those are completely and utterly vile. Theydon’t just cheapen the brand, they defecate on it.

Who would buy a Speedmaster to have it mistaken for one of these monstrosities?

Awful move. Awful.


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

Hehe, "moonSwatch"

I'd buy that.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

I hope they all say Uranus because that’s what they remind me of. I don’t like these at all. A plastic Speedy? I don’t get it. I want to say they would be fun summer vacation watches, but they are probably not all that water resistant. I’d sooner pick up a colorful g-shock over these. No thanks.

Unless there is some cool new technology to show off with these watches, the whole thing seems like a strange and forced collaboration. Maybe it’s an NFT (whatever that means)? Maybe you get a lottery ticket to be on the first rocket launch to whichever planet you choose (crossing my fingers for Uranus)?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Makes as much sense as a VW/Audi Collab _LOL_


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

But you know what... I like it. But it is likely going to be inappropriately highly priced because the text says 'Omega'.
I think these will sell out in a matter of minutes and Chrono24 will be full of them within the first few hours, at a 500% price hike, if not more.


----------



## Paul_ (Jan 29, 2013)

$250?!? Didn't you see the dot-over-90 on the bezel? This is a $6,000 watch all day long...


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

Luxury brands collaborating with affordable brands is a magic formula for branding. It keeps working because a luxury brand needs awareness: you can't impress people if they don't know what it is. This does not cheapen the brand. It makes the speedmaster more recognizable. People who never heard about it will learn its design, its story, and it's price. 

The reason a lot of people buy Rolex is because everyone knows a Rolex is an expensive watch. If Omega wants to be like Rolex, Omega needs to be known by everyone. This is similar to them being in Bond films and at the Olympics. This is marketing, more so than a product line. This is is how you create desire for young people (the people interested in hype/flipping). It's also how you create nostalgia if this is given to young people as gifts.

Very smart project imo.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Simply awesome. Open the door to many more future customers, inject more color and fun into the line up, and an attractive price. Genius, pure genius.


----------



## kmmcguinn (Jan 11, 2019)

Reminds of the ToyWatch Chrono I had about 10 years ago that first sparked my interest in watches:










They had a whole "plasteramic" line of similar things like this MoonSwatch: cheap, "fashion watches", loosely modeled after classic sport watches.

I'm very happy to have worked my way up to a real Speedy but a watch just like this was my gateway drug. If these allow people to get into the hobby and have fun at a lower price point, then I love it.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

PeteJ said:


> Ah man…. Those are completely and utterly vile. Theydon’t just cheapen the brand, they defecate on it.
> 
> Who would buy a Speedmaster to have it mistaken for one of these monstrosities?
> 
> Awful move. Awful.


I have to admit, I was not too keen on this, at first. But I think this will end up being a win for Omega. 

One of the best things about the Speedmaster moonwatch was that that it was a) an Omega, b) an object tied to historic events c) instantly recognizable, and d) _gave an average guy an entrance into the world of fine Swiss watches just by saving up for a little whil_e. Whether going to the office, a wedding, or tea with the Queen, the Speedy could be your appropriate companion. It remained all these things for decades. Will you only be able to afford one fine, Swiss watch in your life? No problem, the Speedy is there, and you'll never have to apologize for it. 

Those days are over. The latest updates to Speedmaster moonwatch are definitely improvements, but Omega has priced it well out of range for someone simply to save up six months to buy one. I'm not sure you can get into any current Omega men's watch for less than $5,000. I think that is a shame, especially where the Speedy is concerned. 

This Swatch/Omega line of Speedmasters would seem to be an abomination at first, but it just might introduce a new generation of people to the watch, and provide a stepping stone they can afford before they're 60 years old and have enough money to buy a real Speedy. There have been plenty of less attractive (I'm looking at some of you, Schumacher editions) and fashion oriented (looking at you, current 38mm line) versions of the Speedy, and it survives as an icon. I can see this collaborative Speedy reaching new consumers and providing new exposure. And if it allows for a young guy (or gal) without a lot of money to get into Omega then I consider that a good thing.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

gsmayes said:


> I'm in NYC so have swatch store a subway ride away. I might show up and bail if there's a huge line.


I got nothing going on that day so I might take the train into the city from CT just to check it out.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll take "When overhyped watch models officially jumped the shark" for $800, Alex!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

These will be incredible hits and I want one or two. Any on watch recon yet??? Who’s got a guess at secondary market price??? $500? $1000? Very very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

If it doesn't work, they can call it the Swatchmaster and release it as a regular version in a year time, with more plain colors.
But i expect it to sell out very fast.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

One of them is called “mission to Uranus”


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

I assume they are quartz?


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope, nope, nope!!!


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Chiane said:


> ...I assume they are quartz?...


Yeah, but the 3861 option only adds another two-fidy...


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

skuripanda said:


> Naming it Speedmaster is a huge mistake, it completely devalues Omega's lead line-up. Speedy was a grail watch for me, now it's a plastic kids toy.


This. Swatch is perfectly entitled to make a Speedmaster homage. But putting "Speedmaster" on the dial of a $250 plastic toy completely obliterates the perceived value of the Speedy Pro.

^^^And yes, the above does matter when you're a luxury goods producer, whether consumers like to admit it or not.


----------



## Daymo (Nov 23, 2021)

It definitely has some Rolex Daytona vibes in my opinion...


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

"moonSwatch"... really? I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

03hemi said:


> It cheapens the Omega name with that abomination.


You're out of touch... it's a perfect gateway/aspirational purchase for the new/budget collector and a easy complimentary purchase for the Omega enthusiast.

It's a brilliant move.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

flaggermi said:


> Hehe, "moonSwatch"
> 
> I'd buy that.


naming this watch will be half the fun. swatchmaster.


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

My friend's reaction was "Now people are going to confuse my speedmaster for $200 watch". I told him "many more people will notice that you're wearing a Speedmaster now". For the people concerned with what other people think about your speedmaster, this makes your watch far more impressive to the average person, imo.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Very clever move, will flush even more money into the Swatch Group. The good thing is that I can sleep late on Saturday whilst Omega fanboys have to get up early.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Nordlys said:


> This. Swatch is perfectly entitled to make a Speedmaster homage. But putting "Speedmaster" on the dial of a $250 plastic toy completely obliterates the perceived value of the Speedy Pro.
> 
> ^^^And yes, the above does matter when you're a luxury goods producer, whether consumers like to admit it or not.


I would like to call @Pongster and some Gucci x Donald Duck

Does anyone have Gucci x Peppa Pig

Not to be taken that seriously … all fun… just 1st world pop culture


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't care about what this does to the Omega brand; it's not like I own stock in it or something. 
Some of these are quite nice-looking.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Sign me up! But I won't hold my breath on being able to actually acquire one, and at anywhere near the supposed MSRP.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not in the market for a chrono or a Swatch (or an Omega) but I don't mind it. Not a fan of the yellow but they do have 11 options. Sorta neat that the battery cover is an image of the planet. I used to collect Swatches, mostly the SS "Irony" models, but I did have some plastic ones like the Autoquarz and stuff.
Not concerned with how it might affect the Omega brand or the moon watch mystique.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Friggin love at least 4 of them, I think Alaska project is probably the one I’d go for first.

but honestly I know already that I’m not paying a grand to some flipper so it may as well not even exist. Bummer. Would probably be my favorite release of the year.


----------



## Onno123 (10 mo ago)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


Brilliant!


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

I do like a couple of them, but I'm not driving to Chicago or Dayton on Saturday or paying double next week. Maybe they'll sell them online one day...


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


It's Fugly.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

UK website has them all up, £207 ea. Only available in selected stores. Photos of the back and more info on the site. No mention of a box set yet, just individual watches.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Considering it's only going to be available at a Swatch Store - and the closest one to me is 4 hours away? I'll pass.

For $260, I'd get one, no matter how fugly it is, but it's not available online... so nope.


----------



## RG2107 (Aug 8, 2021)

I like them. Might get one if possible for 250.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

MKTime said:


> Considering it's only going to be available at a Swatch Store - and the closest one to me is 4 hours away? I'll pass.
> 
> For $260, I'd get one, no matter how fugly it is, but it's not available online... so nope.


Similar boat - there is a Swatch close to where my parents are at the moment, and I could ask them to hop out and try to grab one, but something tells me their outlet is not likely to have any...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

...Aaaaand, just saw the case-back - it's Quartz so my interest has diminished more so at this point...


----------



## midwestwatchguy (Dec 14, 2018)

Jetrider said:


> My thoughts exactly. 🤦‍♂️





03hemi said:


> It cheapens the Omega name with that abomination.


Agreed


----------



## Bainz83 (Jul 2, 2021)

If they keep the price reasonable, this will sell like hot cakes! It could potentially be their best seller ever. I would even be tempted to get one


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

GET READY FOR YOUR


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

OogieBoogie said:


> UK website has them all up, £207 ea. Only available in selected stores. Photos of the back and more info on the site. No mention of a box set yet, just individual watches.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

appophylite said:


> ...Aaaaand, just saw the case-back - it's Quartz so my interest has diminished more so at this point...


I’m finding myself liking quartz more lately. My latest new purchase is a quartz (Marathon GPQ) - but that’s because of how I’m gonna use it. (My other “New” purchase is a hand winder… but it’s a vintage piece).

im happy to get a quartz omega/swatch for that price point…


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> GET READY FOR YOUR
> View attachment 16517203


I would like to get Uranus on my wrist…


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Some of those are fun summer watches


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

KyBoiler said:


> I do like a couple of them, but I'm not driving to Chicago or Dayton on Saturday or paying double next week. Maybe they'll sell them online one day...


lol Chicago. There's no Swatch stores in Chicago.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

the list of stores is up on the Swatch website, it is super limited.

I'll pass.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

MKTime said:


> I would like to get Uranus on my wrist…


let's see how that probe to uranus goes first


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## RG2107 (Aug 8, 2021)

Jake31 said:


> the list of stores is up on the Swatch website, it is super limited.
> 
> I'll pass.


I would've hoped that more ADs would get them. It is way too limited in that case. My home country unfortunately not even listed there so I guess it's a pass from me as well. Not gonna pay more than retail for it. Would be a fun little quartz chrono though.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> let's see how that probe to uranus goes first


I have a big wrist. Might be a tight fit.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

MKTime said:


> I’m finding myself liking quartz more lately. My latest new purchase is a quartz (Marathon GPQ) - but that’s because of how I’m gonna use it. (My other “New” purchase is a hand winder… but it’s a vintage piece).
> 
> im happy to get a quartz omega/swatch for that price point…


I have a couple of quartz chronos and I find the tick a bit irritating. I've also got some MecaQuartz which are excellent. The quartz issue makes it a difficult proposition for me. I've no doubt that I will succumb!


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

OogieBoogie said:


> I have a couple of quartz chronos and I find the tick a bit irritating. I've also got some MecaQuartz which are excellent. The quartz issue makes it a difficult proposition for me. I've no doubt that I will succumb!


the tick used to bother me, but not so much anymore. My Citizen ticks, but I don’t notice it. My De Pol LSO has a small seconds, so it’s not noticeable at all. The others don’t have second hands (my mecha doesn’t at all, and my G-Shock does digital seconds). Not sure what the Marathon has. Probably ticks.

still, I’m finding having half auto/manual and half quartz suits me best.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Now eagerly waiting for the Flic-Flac x Rolex. 🤣


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

MKTime said:


> I’m finding myself liking quartz more lately. My latest new purchase is a quartz (Marathon GPQ) - but that’s because of how I’m gonna use it. (My other “New” purchase is a hand winder… but it’s a vintage piece).
> 
> im happy to get a quartz omega/swatch for that price point…


I don't debate that  - I already have one other quartz Chrono in my collection as well and for me personally, I don't have a need to go after another. Not to downplay or disparage those who are interested in this - I was hoping that maybe they might announce that they were going to put in a Sistem51 type automatic chronograph to get it down to this price point - I keep holding off on snagging a Sistem51 watch at the moment, and in all honesty, if these had that variety of movement in them, I probably would just jumped feet-first at them


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I like it. Not yellow but I can see other colours being good. If these are cheap enough maybe I'll buy a few and try to flip them.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to own the variant that combined the themes of three of these. Printing small planets is nothing new.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

The Fratello story has some real photos of all of them on wrist at the end, which gives a more accurate look than the renders (At least to me they look a lot more Swatch and a lot less Speedy in these pics...)









[Video] Hands-On: The New Omega × Swatch Speedmaster MoonSwatch "Mission to Mars"


✓ RJ goes hands-on with the new Omega × Swatch Speedmaster MoonSwatch "Mission to Mars" ✓ Marking a collaboration for the history books! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

PeteJ said:


> Ah man…. Those are completely and utterly vile. Theydon’t just cheapen the brand, they defecate on it.
> 
> Who would buy a Speedmaster to have it mistaken for one of these monstrosities?
> 
> Awful move. Awful.


I agree with this, but in a way I also find it very honest. The whole moonwatch thing has been pure marketing for decades. This is the watch were they admit that more blatantly than ever before.


----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Cant wait till burlington's and Louis Vuitton, 
or Dollar Tree and Van Cleef Arpels, 
or Patek Phillipe and Timex does a collab one day


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

is this gonna be a limited/special run?


----------



## alexxg (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't get how this introduces a significant number of people to the omega brand. It's a limited edition that, by the time the average guy wonders around in a swatch boutique, will be long sold out.

And even if they do somehow get the watch, how will a McDonald's happy meal replica of the speedmaster make them appreciate or want the real thing?

What I can see happening though is swatch milking the moon heritage even further (got to hand it to them, who would've thought that's possible?) and taking losses on omega sales to make up for it in Swatch sales


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

For $250 this one is a no brainer for me, however the rest of the color ways should be shot into the sun.


----------



## AllHorology (11 mo ago)

alexxg said:


> I don't get how this introduces a significant number of people to the omega brand. It's a limited edition that, by the time the average guy wonders around in a swatch boutique, will be long sold out.
> 
> And even if they do somehow get the watch, how will a McDonald's happy meal replica of the speedmaster make them appreciate or want the real thing?
> 
> What I can see happening though is swatch milking the moon heritage even further (got to hand it to them, who would've thought that's possible?) and taking losses on omega sales to make up for it in Swatch sales


Only helps Swatch sales if the piece isn't limited and no way does a $250 watch cut into the sales of a $~7000 one. 

I guess we'll know what's what soon enough!


----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)

cool collab? maybe. the fact that it says moonwatch on the dial is kind of pathetic. I get it, it's been on the moon, but I also feel it's been enough milking of the same cow. time to move on.
at least my two cents.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

These look fun! I'll be downtown on the 26th for a dentist appointment in the morning, I will definitely drop by the Swatch boutique to check them out in person, hopefully they'll have some in stock. I will report back with photos and first impressions if I manage to get my hands on them.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Third thread on Public with leaked pics. And of course there‘s the Omega Forum.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

petgti said:


> cool collab? maybe. the fact that it says moonwatch on the dial is kind of pathetic. I get it, it's been on the moon, but I also feel it's been enough milking of the same cow. time to move on.
> at least my two cents.


It says moonSwatch on the dial. Just saying.


----------



## mtnslyr (Mar 5, 2018)

This is a fantastic move to introduce the history of Omega speedmaster to young people. Imagine how many first time watch buyer will learn about Omega and the history of speedmaster. Having said that I think most of it will be snapped up by collectors.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

geokarbou said:


> These look fun! I'll be downtown on the 26th for a dentist appointment in the morning, I will definitely drop by the Swatch boutique to check them out in person, hopefully they'll have some in stock. I will report back with photos and first impressions if I manage to get my hands on them.


Get up early. In the US Swatch Stored open 1-2 hours earlier.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

wow this is really cool!

How will it be prices? like Omega or like Swatch? Omega logo seems bigger on the dial.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

On the plus side, they're saying it's going to be a regular production model.


----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> It says moonSwatch on the dial. Just saying.


fair enough. it is still a hint to the moonwatch.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

geokarbou said:


> These look fun! I'll be downtown on the 26th for a dentist appointment in the morning, I will definitely drop by the Swatch boutique to check them out in person, hopefully they'll have some in stock. I will report back with photos and first impressions if I manage to get my hands on them.


I spoke with the swatch sales person there. She said she expects the line to start forming before 8am. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Im just going to predict it right now; the moon one will go up to $1000+ in the street price.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

TraserH3 said:


> wow this is really cool!
> 
> How will it be prices? like Omega or like Swatch? Omega logo seems bigger on the dial.


As mentioned in all the other posts: CHF 250.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

petgti said:


> fair enough. it is still a hint to the moonwatch.


….which is the Swatch Group‘s intention. A poor man’s Speedmaster, a very clever move to flush more money into the SG.


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

I want to hate it but I actually don’t. I kind of like some of them. I’ve strangely started to enjoy colorful and different watches in my older age.


----------



## robertmurray (Mar 15, 2018)

Yuck


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

I am getting one just to post in the Omega Speedmaster threads!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Im predicting the ones leftover on Monday will be a handful of the Uranus ones and the Saturn ones. The saturn drawing on the dial looks cheap.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

KyBoiler said:


> I do like a couple of them, but I'm not driving to Chicago or Dayton on Saturday or paying double next week. Maybe they'll sell them online one day...


Are they selling them there? I live in Chicago.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chiane said:


> Are they selling them there? I live in Chicago.


No swatch store in Chicago. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> Now eagerly waiting for the Flic-Flac x Rolex. 🤣


flic-flac x rolex = flex


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

OogieBoogie said:


> I have a couple of quartz chronos and I find the tick a bit irritating. I've also got some MecaQuartz which are excellent. The quartz issue makes it a difficult proposition for me. I've no doubt that I will succumb!


I hate it too. Might suck it up for this.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

I am thinking this is an April Fool's. As April 1st is just around the corner.


----------



## alexxg (Sep 1, 2016)

AllHorology said:


> Only helps Swatch sales if the piece isn't limited and no way does a $250 watch cut into the sales of a $~7000 one.
> 
> I guess we'll know what's what soon enough!


I know what you mean, but then the alternative is that the people making the decisions have no idea what they're doing. Which is not far from the truth given that their only strategies with omega sales have been Bond and the moon theme. If you look at the financials of the swatch group they've managed to drop their profits in half over the past ten years. 

I'm willing to bet they'll turn it into a production model as it's a move that would fit both storylines : introducing people to the omega brand as well as milking it through swatch sales. I just think the best scenario for them is the latter as I don't see how the former would work. 

I mean, the moon landing was over 50 years ago, maybe try finding a different angle for selling your watches? Come up wirh a new design, a new story


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

Chiane said:


> Are they selling them there? I live in Chicago.


No, that was my mistake. Thought they would be at Omega stores, but it's only a select few Swatch locations.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

357-Mag said:


> I am thinking this is an April Fool's. As April 1st is just around the corner.


Swatch Group And April Fool‘s. No way. They think in $$$$$


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh boy, I had taken a break from the hobby but I couldn't keep my eyes away from this. I think it'll be something like Seiko special editions, not explicitly limited production but at some point they should stop selling them right? sooner rather than later I'm afraid and certainly not enough to keep up with demand, unless they seriously feel like a sub$100 watch, and even then. Unfortunately it will be a PITA to get one as there are only a few Swatch stores in the first place and it seems like only a few of those will be selling them. Oh and the only Swatch store in my country closed last year, but whatever, at least there are a couple Omega boutiques left to check them out. 

I also wonder about the color difference between grey bio-ceramic and bead blasted steel, I bet someone will fit a refinished aftermarket bracelet on one of these.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

That black dial one... my prediction, gray market, $1999.99 USD.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

That awful. If omega really does this then they are done.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

So, it's not exactly something that I would want, certainly not at $260 US (which I hope it will stay that way, or go even lower), but I do think it's a good way to get younger watch enthusiast to buy into the Speedmaster and Omega lineup.

Here's the problem for me. Why only 3 bar water resistance? I'm only saying this because at this price point, and for that movement, I'm sure they could have done better. I mean people will be wearing this a lot on their wrist if I'm getting the target audience right. Younger people will be wearing this a lot. Younger and more active people will be wearing this a lot. Being able to wear this in the water would have been an awesome plus. Doesn't have to be dive worthy, but at 3 bar, I'm afraid washing your face is about it.

This doesn't look like a dress watch so I think given what I think is the target audience, it could have been made a bit more robust.

I would honestly probably still look to Casio at this price point.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Given the interview with the Swatch group CEO, this “leak” was planned

mission to uranus is on their mind


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

I just saw that the water resistance is 3 bar. They couldn’t even make it 5 bar to make it a fun summer beater? I don’t usually complain about water resistance, but come on.

These are colorful watches that will be used as product placements and celebrity endorsements. I understand that the Speedmaster already gets that treatment, but at least that watch has some serious horological significance despite the marketing.

I hate comparisons to Rolex, but Rolex would never cheapen their brand like this.


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

It is the latest trend that Omega and Swatch has jumped on, plastic watches in various colors with quartz movements. Just a week ago Maurice Lacroix released a new model line up of plastic cased watches similar in styling to their Aikon but in many different color variations with quartz movements. I think you will start seeing this thoughout the watch industry.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Definitely not for me, but I can see how it would appeal to a broader category of watch lovers, especially younger and more active ones. Can be something that people wear as a fashion statement to match their attire, mood, etc.

However, it's 3 bar, and so not really an "activity" or "sports" watch. I think they missed the mark there.

As it is, I think I would still gravitate toward a Casio G-Shock.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Toolwatchmd said:


> I just saw that the water resistance is 3 bar. They couldn’t even make it 5 bar to make it a fun summer beater? I don’t usually complain about water resistance, but come on.
> 
> These are colorful watches that will be used as product placements and celebrity endorsements. I understand that the Speedmaster already gets that treatment, but at least that watch has some serious horological significance despite the marketing.
> 
> I hate comparisons to Rolex, but Rolex would never cheapen their brand like this.


I mentioned the 3 bar issue above in an earlier post.

It does seem strange that Omega would move this far down-brand when they are also trying so hard to stay on par with the likes of Rolex and Tudor.

This should have been a strictly Swatch offering. They don't have to advertise where the design language came from.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I get the this may be a way to get more people into watches (Swatch or Omega), but calling it a Speedmaster cheapens the lineup a bit to me. It had a unique story with some cachet...the watch that went to the moon. Now the description has to include it being simply a plastic watch with a quartz chronograph movement.

But, hey, what do I know? They'll probably sell a lot of 'em, but I don't see one in my future.

This would be one hell of an April Fool's joke, though!


----------



## bibbibart (Jun 10, 2020)

mleok said:


> On the plus side, they're saying it's going to be a regular production model.


Where exactly? I couldn’t find a place they openly said it’ll be regular production.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Omega falls another level


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

This watch will put a real crimp on the half million other brands featuring a 60 minute quartz chrono that is impossible to read the exact elapsed minute. Sign my a%$ up.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Toolwatchmd said:


> I hate comparisons to Rolex, but Rolex would never cheapen their brand like this.


Not calling you out individually as several others have alluded to this in prior posts, but its not necessarily an equal comparison. Rolex is privately owned and the Hans Wildorf Group is only two Brands - Rolex and Tudor. Omega is one of the top tier brands in the Swatch Group and hence, is beholden to the share-holders. Swatch makes the moves that they think will bring most interest and financial return to Swatch Group. Each brand within the group has their own budgets and design teams that can work independently of the other brands, but the funding each brand gets is dependent on the revenue each brand is likely to bring in. Omega with high prices and the Mid-Luxury tier bring in a fair amount of cash, and also probably receive a larger portion of annual Swatch Group funding, but in the end, the only way they get more money is if Swatch makes more money - and this current collaboration within the group seems primed to make more money through Swatch without pulling customers away from Omega. If you were planning on buying a $7000 Speedmaster, you probably aren't going to turn around and decide on a MoonSwatch instead, but you may buy one as a supplement and those who couldn't afford one but liked the look could buy casual ones for peanuts, comparatively. Heck - the collaboration may even have been on the contingency that the earnings from the collaboration go directly to Omega's budget, meaning Omega get more money, and Swatch gets more foot traffic through the Swatch Boutiques = winning for both.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

So Mars has Project Alaska subdial hands. And Saturn has rings around the lower subdial. Kinda wish there were more distinctions likes that between the others. 

Am I reading that correctly, that these will only be sold in specific Swatch stores? There are some huge cities missing from that list. It's a pity if that's true.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I feel sick. This is the worst thing to happen to omega. They were supposed to be a separate entity from swatch like the other brands. Well the good news is I'll be able to buy omega super cheap soon except I may not be able to resell them.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

The fact that they are not going to be available online, and only "in selected stores" means their prices will skyrocket for sure. We will see crazy prices on eBay, so I think is a way for Omega to keep the brand at a level of exclusivity.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

If these are part of their regular production and not a limited run, then I guess there would be no point in trying to get one.

So, I think this is only a limited run at select stores for a short time..
then later, it will be made available to all stores and online as part of their regular production.

There wont be any exclusivity.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> If these are part of their regular production and not a limited run, then I guess there would be no point in trying to get one.


Why, are you a flipper? Were you hoping to make bank?


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

alinla said:


> There are some huge cities missing from that list. It's a pity if that's true.


Not only cities. Whole countries missing. None for Ireland for example....🤬

Greetings
Eryk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

yes i wanted to flip them


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> yes i wanted to flip them


🤢

_EDIT: That's actually unfair of me. You do you. I can't call myself a free marketeer and not support your choice. _


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

What would some people post here on WUS if it wasn't for Reddit?


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

I see someone has started April fools jokes early this year...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bibbibart said:


> Where exactly? I couldn’t find a place they openly said it’ll be regular production.


Robert-Jan Broer mentions that in the comments of his article in Fratello.









[Video] Hands-On: The New Omega × Swatch Speedmaster MoonSwatch "Mission to Mars"


✓ RJ goes hands-on with the new Omega × Swatch Speedmaster MoonSwatch "Mission to Mars" ✓ Marking a collaboration for the history books! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


Glad to see Reddit is your first stop when it comes to watches.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Odd that they're only going to be available at five or six locations in the USA. I don't know enough about this sort of marketing to understand the intersection of hype product + limited, region-specific availability + serial production.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> 🤢
> 
> _EDIT: That's actually unfair of me. You do you. I can't call myself a free marketeer and not support your choice. _


Not like I was going to buy cratefuls. Just perhaps 2 or 3.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seriously, there's like 5 threads on this collaboration: 3 in Public and 2 in Omega. 
Should we add 1 more in the Omega section to even it out?


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, after getting excited they've dashed my hopes by only making them available in select stores. I don't live near London and that's the only place in England getting them. In three stores, all close to each other.



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

It seems a bizarre way to go to me. Isn't this what porsche learnt regarding the boxter? It wasn't about the quality of the product, but the perception of the brand. 99% on the street don't know a speedmaster from a seamaster. They just know omega, and their very very high price point. More so now than ever. Tjye just know omega is a luxury brand. Now there is the potential for average Joe to see said very expensive watch and just think it is a £200 swatch. I just can't see how getting people to associate the omega brand with a product in nearing the throwaway price point to be good in the long run.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> Now eagerly waiting for the Flic-Flac x Rolex. 🤣


I would actually buy that just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)

I don't know... I guess I will have to see it first to make a final judgement about this. But first impression was something like this










But no doubt, Swatch Group will make money with this one. And it's all about that...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

appophylite said:


> Not calling you out individually as several others have alluded to this in prior posts, but its not necessarily an equal comparison. Rolex is privately owned and the Hans Wildorf Group is only two Brands - Rolex and Tudor. Omega is one of the top tier brands in the Swatch Group and hence, is beholden to the share-holders. Swatch makes the moves that they think will bring most interest and financial return to Swatch Group. Each brand within the group has their own budgets and design teams that can work independently of the other brands, but the funding each brand gets is dependent on the revenue each brand is likely to bring in. Omega with high prices and the Mid-Luxury tier bring in a fair amount of cash, and also probably receive a larger portion of annual Swatch Group funding, but in the end, the only way they get more money is if Swatch makes more money - and this current collaboration within the group seems primed to make more money through Swatch without pulling customers away from Omega. If you were planning on buying a $7000 Speedmaster, you probably aren't going to turn around and decide on a MoonSwatch instead, but you may buy one as a supplement and those who couldn't afford one but liked the look could buy casual ones for peanuts, comparatively. Heck - the collaboration may even have been on the contingency that the earnings from the collaboration go directly to Omega's budget, meaning Omega get more money, and Swatch gets more foot traffic through the Swatch Boutiques = winning for both.


That is the genius of the Rolex-Tudor pairing, Tudor is an affordable gateway to Rolex for younger enthusiasts. Omega needs something similar, as there is nothing in the Swatch Group that plays that role. The use of Swatch to perform that role is interesting, but definitely unconventional. But, there is a very clear market differentiation, and Swatches are very affordable, so it is less likely to canibalize sales than the Rolex-Tudor pairing.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> Not like I was going to buy cratefuls. Just perhaps 2 or 3.


Again, I apologize for judging. A) It's none of my business and B) as a dyed in the wool capitalist I should endorse this sort of behavior.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Near fun watch. But it'll get pumped to death by media and the scalpers. Luckily, people wil have more than enough money to leak all over these, even at the massively inflated scalped prices. 

Everything that's wrong with every hobby, especially this one, once the money moves in - and rapes everything that moves.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

dirtvictim said:


> I feel sick. This is the worst thing to happen to omega. They were supposed to be a separate entity from swatch like the other brands. Well the good news is I'll be able to buy omega super cheap soon except I may not be able to resell them.


I disagree. The fact that they deliberately call it a collaboration between Swatch and Omega decidedly shows they are indeed separate brands.

If it only had one or the other's branding we'd have more of an issue.

Companies collaborate all the time to create products outside their normal sphere of work. I say this as a Speedmaster owner.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

appophylite said:


> Not calling you out individually as several others have alluded to this in prior posts, but its not necessarily an equal comparison. Rolex is privately owned and the Hans Wildorf Group is only two Brands - Rolex and Tudor. Omega is one of the top tier brands in the Swatch Group and hence, is beholden to the share-holders. Swatch makes the moves that they think will bring most interest and financial return to Swatch Group. Each brand within the group has their own budgets and design teams that can work independently of the other brands, but the funding each brand gets is dependent on the revenue each brand is likely to bring in. Omega with high prices and the Mid-Luxury tier bring in a fair amount of cash, and also probably receive a larger portion of annual Swatch Group funding, but in the end, the only way they get more money is if Swatch makes more money - and this current collaboration within the group seems primed to make more money through Swatch without pulling customers away from Omega. If you were planning on buying a $7000 Speedmaster, you probably aren't going to turn around and decide on a MoonSwatch instead, but you may buy one as a supplement and those who couldn't afford one but liked the look could buy casual ones for peanuts, comparatively. Heck - the collaboration may even have been on the contingency that the earnings from the collaboration go directly to Omega's budget, meaning Omega get more money, and Swatch gets more foot traffic through the Swatch Boutiques = winning for both.


So what’s next? Maybe a Breguet X Swatch collaboration? How about a pink plastic Breguet Tradition with a cheap quartz movement?


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

Flash-BCR said:


> Meh, if they are available and cheap enough, maybe...but they aren't what I would consider as a 'real' watch...ymmv


What do you consider a real watch?

Everyone wants to know so we can amend our sensibilities.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I didn't know this was only available in certain stores. If this is correct, the intent is baffling. It's a watch that looks like it's meant for a younger crowd and a broader audience, and yet, the distribution is exactly the opposite of that.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Toolwatchmd said:


> So what’s next? Maybe a Breguet X Swatch collaboration? How about a pink plastic Breguet Tradition with a cheap quartz movement?


There was a Swatch tourbillon,









2001 Swatch Diaphane One Carousel Tourbillon


Swatch is perhaps the most famous brand of Swiss watch (sorry, Rolex!) but they're not known for luxury timepieces of high horology. No, Swatch is the brand that saved the Swiss industry, sold millions of watches, became a cultural touchpoint, and enabled the most powerful and profitable watch...




grail-watch.com





and there was the Swatch Irony Automatic (Heracles YAS403), which has a bit of a Breguet vibe.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

dirtvictim said:


> I feel sick... I'll be able to buy omega super cheap soon except I may not be able to resell them.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Again, I apologize for judging. A) It's none of my business and B) as a dyed in the wool capitalist I should endorse this sort of behavior.


Actually this discussion between you and i is moot now (not that I thought you were judigng or anything)....
I live down the street from the South Coast Plaza in California. I always walk by the Swatch store there. I figure hey I was going to go give them a visit this saturday, perhaps get there early morning and wait in line..
I look up their directory, and I dont see a listing of Swatch (?) I call the customer service and they tell me that the store closed just a few months ago. Just my luck ARGHH!
The nearest store is san francisco and I dont know anyone there. And if i did, no one who I would ask to wait in line for me lol.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Odd that they're only going to be available at five or six locations in the USA. I don't know enough about this sort of marketing to understand the intersection of hype product + limited, region-specific availability + serial production.


It’s because I want this. This happens with every watch I want. Sorry, my fault.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


These look sweet!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

K42 said:


> Seriously, there's like 5 threads on this collaboration: 3 in Public and 2 in Omega.
> Should we add 1 more in the Omega section to even it out?


Think bigger. Gotta go over the Rolex forum and start posting there about how Rolex couldn't do a collab like this.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

We could buy these for our kids. Get them hooked on Omega early.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

debussychopin said:


> Actually this discussion between you and i is moot now (not that I thought you were judigng or anything)....
> I live down the street from the South Coast Plaza in California. I always walk by the Swatch store there. I figure hey I was going to go give them a visit this saturday, perhaps get there early morning and wait in line..
> I look up their directory, and I dont see a listing of Swatch (?) I call the customer service and they tell me that the store closed just a few months ago. Just my luck ARGHH!
> The nearest store is san francisco and I dont know anyone there. And if i did, no one who I would ask to wait in line for me lol.


Yeah, I could drive to South Coast Plaza from San Diego, but I'm not driving (or flying) to San Francisco for a Swatch.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

debussychopin said:


> Actually this discussion is moot now....
> I live down the street from the South Coast Plaza in California. I always walk by the Swatch store there. I figure hey I was going to go give them a visit this saturday, perhaps get there early morning and wait in line..
> I look up their directory, and I dont see a listing of Swatch (?) I call the customer service and they tell me that the store closed just a few months ago. Just my luck ARGHH!
> The nearest store is san francisco and I dont know anyone there. And if i did, no one who I would ask to wait in line for me lol.


I had the same reaction. I considered asking a friend who lives in SF to pick one up for me but I certainly wouldn't expect them to wait on line.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

appophylite said:


> That would be my fear as well - I'm waiting to see what the confirmed Swatch x Omega release actually is, but if the leak yields true, and it turns out to be 'fashion' Speedys - if the price is right, I'd be intrigued. But NOT if they are limited productions and scalpers snipe and skyrocket the prices. Also, NOT if they ask an egregious amount for the premium of the Omega name on it as well.
> 
> Fun colored Speedmaster at an affordable price with a Sistem51 style movement in it? - YES, I am intrigued!
> Multi-colored options of the Speedmaster at current Speedmaster prices? Thank You, Next...


Agreed. Well said.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mg512 said:


> We could buy these for our kids. Get them hooked on Omega early.


I think that's precisely Omega's plan.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

mleok said:


> Yeah, I could drive to South Coast Plaza from San Diego, but I'm not driving (or flying) to San Francisco for a Swatch.


It may be cheaper to fly to san franciso then drive to costa mesa, these days 😉


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

mleok said:


> There was a Swatch tourbillon, and there was the Swatch Irony Automatic (Heracles YAS403), which has a bit of a Breguet vibe.


That’s actually kind of cool…the exact opposite of the omega swatch.

If Swatch put some interesting movement or cool material (not plastic with ceramic dust mixed in) then I would feel different. As it is now, it’s a cheap plastic watch made to look like a Speedmaster. It’s not interesting or unique in anyway. It has minimal water resistance, so it’s not even meant to be worn in a casual way. I just fail to see the point of it beyond marketing theatrics.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

K42 said:


> Seriously, there's like 5 threads on this collaboration: 3 in Public and 2 in Omega.
> Should we add 1 more in the Omega section to even it out?


Nope...put it in the Rolex forum just for 5hits and giggles.

Edit: Dang, @FullFlavorPike beat me to it by mere seconds. That's what happens when I skip ahead.


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

I know a lot of people are worried about resellers/flippers, and it'll probably be a thing, but Swatch is doing exactly what sneakerheads wished Nike and Adidas would do. But making them available in store only, it prevents bots from scooping up thousands of order before everyone else. And by making them limited to only 2 per customer, it makes resellers' potential profit lower, or at least more complicated to get around (bringing your whole family). Swatch is really trying to prevent resellers with what they are doing. And since it's not a limited edition, they are gating supply in a way that I think will help the product get to actual users.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Nope, nope, nope. Good try, but not my tastes.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Toolwatchmd said:


> That’s actually kind of cool…the exact opposite of the omega swatch.
> 
> If Swatch put some interesting movement or cool material (not plastic with ceramic dust mixed in) then I would feel different. As it is now, it’s a cheap plastic watch made to look like a Speedmaster. It’s not interesting or unique in anyway. It has minimal water resistance, so it’s not even meant to be worn in a casual way. I just fail to see the point of it beyond marketing theatrics.


Yes, it's clearly a Swatch Irony, with a Breguet vibe, whereas the Omega x Swatch MoonSwatch is very much a plastic replica of the Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

You: walking down the street, wearing your speedy moonwatch and feeling all astronauty
Kid: Yo gramps - shows his wrist with his MoonSwatch (what an adorable name btw) - Omega Twins! Sick, Right!?!
You:Thoroughly deflated, takes speedy moonwatch off wrist and tosses it in trash can on corner
Kid:MoooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnSssssssssssssssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boldtext said:


> I know a lot of people are worried about resellers/flippers, and it'll probably be a thing, but Swatch is doing exactly what sneakerheads wished Nike and Adidas would do. But making them available in store only, it prevents bots from stopping up thousands of order before everyone else. And by making them limited to only 2 per customer, it makes resellers' potential profit lower, or at least more complicated to get around (bringing your whole family). Swatch is really trying to prevent resellers with what they are doing. And since it's not a limited edition, they are gating supply in a way that I think will help the product get to actual users.


I wouldn't mind if they didn't "temporarily close" most of their Swatch boutiques.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

MKTime said:


> Considering it's only going to be available at a Swatch Store - and the closest one to me is 4 hours away? I'll pass.
> 
> For $260, I'd get one, no matter how fugly it is, but it's not available online... so nope.



Only 7 Swatch stores in the US and less than 100 world wide. And only available at "selected stores".
I'm doing the smart thing and waiting a week and grabbing one on the secondary market for about 1200 bucks.
My momma didn't raise no fool!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

boldtext said:


> I know a lot of people are worried about resellers/flippers, and it'll probably be a thing, but Swatch is doing exactly what sneakerheads wished Nike and Adidas would do. But making them available in store only, it prevents bots from stopping up thousands of order before everyone else. And by making them limited to only 2 per customer, it makes resellers' potential profit lower, or at least more complicated to get around (bringing your whole family). Swatch is really trying to prevent resellers with what they are doing. And since it's not a limited edition, they are gating supply in a way that I think will help the product get to actual users.


THat is a great sentiment you bestow upon swatch group, but in all honesty, i dont believe they are donig this to make aware of the consumer the wristwatch and try to make this a charity case for the benefit and wellbeing of all future watch wearers.
The best thing for them is to get something really hot and skyrocket in value and have all of this give them more cachet like how rolex and patek is doing right now


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

debussychopin said:


> It may be cheaper to fly to san franciso then drive to costa mesa, these days 😉


Haha, fair enough. If traffic isn't bad, then it would cost me $37 in gas to do the roundtrip to Costa Mesa.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

"iT cHeApEnS tHe BrAnD"


lol wow


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

mleok said:


> Haha, fair enough. If traffic isn't bad, then it would cost me $37 in gas to do the roundtrip to Costa Mesa.


I'm thinking of flying up to San Francisco for the Windup Watch Fair in late April. Maybe I'll stop by the Swatch Store while I'm there and see if any are in stock. My guess is the timing will be wrong - meaning they'll be long gone from the first drop and I'll be too early for the second drop.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

boldtext said:


> I know a lot of people are worried about resellers/flippers, and it'll probably be a thing, but Swatch is doing exactly what sneakerheads wished Nike and Adidas would do. But making them available in store only, it prevents bots from scooping up thousands of order before everyone else. And by making them limited to only 2 per customer, it makes resellers' potential profit lower, or at least more complicated to get around (bringing your whole family). Swatch is really trying to prevent resellers with what they are doing. And since it's not a limited edition, they are gating supply in a way that I think will help the product get to actual users.


This guy sneakerhead's

anyone who knows anything, SNKRS and the Yeezy site are a disaster on drops


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Ultralinear said:


> ...What do you consider a real watch?...Everyone wants to know so we can amend our sensibilities. ...


'We' weren't asking you to amend anything, 'everyone' agrees you can call it whatever you want...


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Damn....kinda tempted, as the Speedy Pro is my grail watch...and I'll literally be a few blocks away from the Swatch store in my area that day.

That said, they are listing them at $320 CAD ($361 after taxes) which is kinda rich for my blood, given it is a plastic quartz watch really. I mean, for comparisons sake, I could also get a Marathon General Purpose quartz with sapphire and tritium tubes for about $10 more.

Also I mean...i do get it. If someone loved the Speedmaster but there was zero chance of them getting one, this might be enough for them. Also for those who want everything Speedmaster, they will likely buy the whole set because reasons. But in my case, I'm hoping to have the real Speedy in the next 10 years, so this watch is kinda just 1 small step away from the real thing to me.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's a YouTube video that showcases these watches:


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

Nobody at costa mesa is selling it.



mleok said:


> Haha, fair enough. If traffic isn't bad, then it would cost me $37 in gas to do the roundtrip to Costa Mesa.


----------



## ashisanandroid (Jan 10, 2021)

In the UK, it's not even available in all Swatch boutiques. Only London and Edinburgh.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

StufflerMike said:


> Now eagerly waiting for the Flic-Flac x Rolex. 🤣



Only available to children under 12.
The watches will be available by the time they graduate high school.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SLWoodster said:


> Nobody at costa mesa is selling it.


I know, we were discussing the fact that there used to be a Swatch boutique there.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> You: walking down the street, wearing your speedy moonwatch and feeling all astronauty
> Kid: Yo gramps - shows his wrist with his MoonSwatch (what an adorable name btw) - Omega Twins! Sick, Right!?!
> You:Thoroughly deflated, takes speedy moonwatch off wrist and tosses it in trash can on corner
> Kid:MoooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnSssssssssssssssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let’s be honest, it’s not going to be kids and young adults new to watches wearing these. It’s going to be YouTube and Instagram “influencers” and watch dorks (us) who paid 4x in price because they had a major case of FOMO. These will sell like hotcakes, but not to who you think.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

As a collector of Swatch watches when I was younger, I would definitely buy this to accompany my Omega Speedmaster.

I don’t think it cheapens the Omega name. It’s like lending your name to be used on another product. It lends some legitimacy to Swatch using that design famous for the moon watch.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Toolwatchmd said:


> Let’s be honest, it’s not going to be kids and young adults new to watches wearing these. It’s going to be YouTube and Instagram “influencers” and watch dorks (us) who paid 4x in price because they had a major case of FOMO. These will sell like hotcakes, but not to who you think.


Wednesday is 'Dishonest Day'.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Toolwatchmd said:


> Let’s be honest, it’s not going to be kids and young adults new to watches wearing these. It’s going to be YouTube and Instagram “influencers” and watch dorks (us) who paid 4x in price because they had a major case of FOMO. These will sell like hotcakes, but not to who you think.


Yup. It'll sell mainly to grown child-men with man-buns wearing faded reds and plaid jackets, and people who look like extras from a Peaky Blinders/Wolf of Wall Street crossover.

I am guaranteed never to see one of these on the street, worn by a normal person, in my lifetime. In a sense, it doesn't really belong there.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

curious if they'd sell em as a set with the briefcase


__
http://instagr.am/p/CbdbnthD0y_/


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

Toolwatchmd said:


> Let’s be honest, it’s not going to be kids and young adults new to watches wearing these. It’s going to be YouTube and Instagram “influencers” and watch dorks (us) who paid 4x in price because they had a major case of FOMO. These will sell like hotcakes, but not to who you think.


Likely for the first few months. But these are not limited, and articles keep saying they are only in select swatch boutiques "for now". So I think we will get to the point where young people are getting these as gifts


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

OG Speedmaster owners must be really mad about this release.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Toolwatchmd said:


> Let’s be honest, it’s not going to be kids and young adults new to watches wearing these. It’s going to be YouTube and Instagram “influencers” and watch dorks (us) who paid 4x in price because they had a major case of FOMO. These will sell like hotcakes, but not to who you think.


Don't be too sure. Those speed moonwatch dudes may end up buying them for their children/grandchildren.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Toolwatchmd said:


> So what’s next? Maybe a Breguet X Swatch collaboration? How about a pink plastic Breguet Tradition with a cheap quartz movement?


Breguet needs to be 'discovered' by the Influencers and Instagram Hypers for anything along those lines to be considered


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

pickle puss said:


> Only 7 Swatch stores in the US and less than 100 world wide. And only available at "selected stores".
> I'm doing the smart thing and waiting a week and grabbing one on the secondary market for about 1200 bucks.
> My momma didn't raise no fool!


Are you sure? Google shows 5 swatch stores in Manhattan


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Seabee1 said:


> Are you sure? Google shows 5 swatch stores in Manhattan



how many of them are still open?

there used to be half a dozen in the LA area and now it seems like all are close


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> Are you sure? Google shows 5 swatch stores in Manhattan


If you go to the Swatch site, they list the stores that will be selling this release. It's limited to just a handful across the entire USA, meaning not every Swatch Store has been granted the privilege of selling them.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll definitely try to get the pluto. I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

NightScar said:


> how many of them are still open?
> 
> there used to be half a dozen in the LA area and now it seems like all are close


google shows 5 stores open, the one on 72nd was permanently closed


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

jil_sander said:


> OG Speedmaster owners must be really mad about this release.


Not going to speak for other Speedmaster owners, but as one myself, I'm not mad. My enthusiasm has abated significantly from this morning with the news that these are going to be quartz (because I don't really want another quartz chronograph at the moment), but, if these go for sale on Swatch's website later and stay at the $250 range when they do, I could still be tempted to jump on the Mission to Mars watch just for how similar it looks to the original Alaska Project Speedmaster which is well outside of my ability to get my hands on.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pretty cool. I like all the people on Reddit saying it will be their first "quarts" watch. Jebus!


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

As I said before, probably 99% of early buyers will sell them on eBay next week for 5x what they paid for them.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Does it have a disposable movement like the other quartz swatches?

In the meanwhile I have a couple of friends interested in this watch.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

I have to be honest, I think it's pretty wild some of the frustration or disappointment expressed in this thread, as a reaction to these watches... these things are going to be impossible to get and will easily sell for ten, maybe twenty times MSRP... this is a brilliant move on Omega and Swatch's part. Their objective is to make money, and they are making money. It does nothing to cheapen either brand.

All of the value we place on watches is self imposed anyways, we decide as consumers that the Speedmaster should be $6000 USD or whatever, Omega doesn't decide that, we do. And we did. Selling a plastic watch for a couple hundred bucks does nothing to reduce that self imposed value on anything else in the market.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Seabee1 said:


> Are you sure? Google shows 5 swatch stores in Manhattan


I went by the "find a store" on the Swatch website and that's what I got.

Mayve the ones they list are the "selected" stores that will actually have these watches.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

greedy said:


> Does it have a disposable movement like the other quartz swatches?
> 
> In the meanwhile I have a couple of friends interested in this watch.


Yes, of course. 4-jewel ETA G10, non-repairable. I can easily see it going for 5-8x MSRP to the same "troo inthooziast" wet farts who whine about the MSRPs of all the other brands they don't like.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

These are fun and I’d pick one up if I can pay msrp and not have to drive 3 hours to do so. Until then I’ll just stick with the original thanks.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't get why the distribution is so limited. In the entire United States, we're talking 7 stores. Not even LA is listed.

Are these watches designed to broaden appeal? Then why create a distribution system that limits access? That alone will drive up prices and create the incentive to profit by selling watches on the grey market at a higher price due to the scarcity. Limiting sales to 2 watches in only 7 stores guarantees that the secondary market for these watches will be fueled by demand created in those areas without easy or close access to any one of those 7 stores (which will be most of the US).

Just puzzling to me.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

greedy said:


> Does it have a disposable movement like the other quartz swatches?
> 
> In the meanwhile I have a couple of friends interested in this watch.


I have a "disposable" Swatch chronometer that I bought in 1998 and still keeps perfect time.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Gebbeth said:


> I don't get why the distribution is so limited. In the entire United States, we're talking 7 stores. Not even LA is listed.
> 
> Are these watches designed to broaden appeal? Then why create a distribution system that limits access? That alone will drive up prices and create the incentive to profit by selling watches on the grey market at a higher price due to the scarcity. Limiting sales to 2 watches in only 7 stores guarantees that the secondary market for these watches will be fueled by demand created in those areas without easy or close access to any one of those 7 stores (which will be most of the US).
> 
> Just puzzling to me.


My bet - by limiting initial availability and purchase limits, they are forcing foot-traffic, mad rush, and FOMO mentality. Everyone that DESPERATELY wants to get in on the ground floor will make a dash to get what they can, start the hype machine, parade their acquisitions online, possibly sell them for a profit to people who want to be 'FIRST' to build a full collection, etc - That hype and word-of-mouth advertising will likely be enough to create MASSIVE demand for the watches when/if they go on full release online and in all Swatch stores


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


Wait… this is a joke, right???


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Wait… this is a joke, right???


Have you not looked at the rest of this thread?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I like "Moon" and "Pluto" to best


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gebbeth said:


> I don't get why the distribution is so limited. In the entire United States, we're talking 7 stores. Not even LA is listed.
> 
> Are these watches designed to broaden appeal? Then why create a distribution system that limits access? That alone will drive up prices and create the incentive to profit by selling watches on the grey market at a higher price due to the scarcity. Limiting sales to 2 watches in only 7 stores guarantees that the secondary market for these watches will be fueled by demand created in those areas without easy or close access to any one of those 7 stores (which will be most of the US).
> 
> Just puzzling to me.


Exactly, just as with sneakers special edition releases, collabs, etc always happen. The secret is to make them "affordable" but extremely hard to find. That is a very sick marketing mix. The "exclusiveness" of Omega remains while the used market will go crazy paying high prices for these pieces.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

grafiz said:


> I have to be honest, I think it's pretty wild some of the frustration or disappointment expressed in this thread, as a reaction to these watches... these things are going to be impossible to get and will easily sell for ten, maybe twenty times MSRP... this is a brilliant move on Omega and Swatch's part. Their objective is to make money, and they are making money. It does nothing to cheapen either brand.
> 
> All of the value we place on watches is self imposed anyways, we decide as consumers that the Speedmaster should be $6000 USD or whatever, Omega doesn't decide that, we do. And we did. Selling a plastic watch for a couple hundred bucks does nothing to reduce that self imposed value on anything else in the market.


You’re right. This watch is already incredibly overpriced. It’s a plastic watch with a cheap, disposable quartz movement…for $250! You can get one of those Casioak g-shocks for under $100…and you can swim with it!

To me, the frustration is the missed opportunity. I don’t mind the collaboration, but Swatch has the money to do something more interesting. They could have gotten NASA more involved and included some kind of book of cool space pictures and it would have changed my mind on the whole thing. As it stands, it’s lazy and attention seeking.


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Perhaps this might start an interesting trend. What Maurice Lacroix did with their recent plastic release feels similar. It creates publicity, makes money, and there's no danger of anyone in their right mind mistaking the novelty version for the real thing. These are the best looking Swatches I've ever seen.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

gaizka said:


> View attachment 16515261
> 
> View attachment 16515262


Goes with the Bianchi or Vespa...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

From the quotes below from one of the other threads in the Omega Sub-forum, I'd say that, if building hype was what Swatch was after, they are succeeding. Every time I refresh Youtube, or my homepage, I see something new about this release pop up, or another review/reaction.



colemania15 said:


> Just called my local Swatch store and they acknowledged the release and stated they're opening an hour early on Saturday. Said they hope to have a line out the door.
> 
> Staff claimed to not know the price or which colors/versions they will (or have) received as they can't open the shipments.
> 
> For reference, I live in Las Vegas.





FbalTX said:


> I just called the one in Houston and they only knew that something was coming but had no more details to provide.





007_Omega said:


> If these are only sold at Swatch boutiques, this entire thing is just a giant marketing game to see how much hype can be generated on the aftermarket.
> 
> The price is very low. This is going to be like Jordans…
> 
> ...





jlow28 said:


> I called the Galleria Omega store in Houston as well. They are unlocking the suitcase Saturday morning, but had no more details than can be found here. I left my number so I will add details if I get a call back.





FbalTX said:


> They told me the same thing. I wonder what they’ve got up their sleeves. Likely something similar to this but with metal/full ceramic cases? Let me know if you hear any more from them.





jlow28 said:


> Well the Swatch store in the Houston Galleria has no clue other than they are getting inventory in. Zero details on Saturday. At least we have Omega and Swatch in the same mall. lol





bombstar said:


> From what my AD said it may be the case that you can buy the entire set. They have custom cases/boxes (same ones seen in displays).





texans93 said:


> So, if given the opportunity and you could only pick two which would you select?


----------



## Coffee1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

I think it is excellent. Not everyone wants to spend a few thousand dollars on a Speedy. I like the look of the new colours too. Just need them to be available online as there are only two stores in the entire Australia selling it.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

I don’t see how this is a missed opportunity, this is probably the surprise collaboration of the year and it’s very affordable as far as watches go. 

Many of us here have spent close to or more than $250 on watch straps alone. 

If swatch would have tried to make these anymore interesting then the prices would end up reflecting on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Simply awesome. Open the door to many more future customers, inject more color and fun into the line up, and an attractive price. Genius, pure genius.


100% agree! Let’s GOOOOO!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Another vote for love it. Will definitely pick one up, just don’t know which one.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I will have to buy the watch that says Ur Anus.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes, of course. 4-jewel ETA G10, non-repairable. I can easily see it going for 5-8x MSRP to the same "troo inthooziast" wet farts who whine about the MSRPs of all the other brands they don't like.


Or replaceable. For me this does not work and the the fact they are disposable is the main reason why I do not have smartwatches. 



RIVI1969 said:


> I have a "disposable" Swatch chronometer that I bought in 1998 and still keeps perfect time.


I am not knowledgeable regarding the durability of Swatch quartz watches but it must be a good life span. Perhaps It will not be easy to find a replacement.
But to be fair to Swatch, a lot of regular <500$ watches can be seen as disposable (not worth being fixed)


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

Gebbeth said:


> I don't get why the distribution is so limited. In the entire United States, we're talking 7 stores. Not even LA is listed.
> 
> Are these watches designed to broaden appeal? Then why create a distribution system that limits access? That alone will drive up prices and create the incentive to profit by selling watches on the grey market at a higher price due to the scarcity. Limiting sales to 2 watches in only 7 stores guarantees that the secondary market for these watches will be fueled by demand created in those areas without easy or close access to any one of those 7 stores (which will be most of the US).
> 
> Just puzzling to me.


A distribution system that limits access makes it harder on resellers, not easier. A more accessible system allows resellers to buy up all the supply. If these were available online, bots would order every one of them. By reducing access, they make it less profitable to flip. Same for limiting it to two per customer. It gives locals a better shot.

Supply will be an issue either way. With this approach, at least you don’t get a few dominate resellers gating supply.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

boldtext said:


> A distribution system that limits access makes it harder on resellers, not easier. A more accessible system allows resellers to buy up all the supply. If these were available online, bots would order every one of them. By reducing access, they make it less profitable to flip. S*ame for limiting it to two per customer. It gives locals a better shot*.
> 
> Supply will be an issue either way. With this approach, at least you don’t get a few dominate resellers gating supply.


And it forces hard choices since there aren't a lot of stores in immediate geographic continuity that one can hit easily - "If I can only get two, which two do I jump on?" I have a pretty good feeling that, of the 11, Mission to the Moon and Mission to Mars are going to be the hardest to get cause EVERYBODY is going to be trying for them.


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like it will be available at a swatch store near me in Seoul. I definitely want to try to pick one up. I think they look cool and will be a fun watch.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

NASA Took OMEGA's Speedmaster to the Moon; Swatch Took it Across the Galaxy


Omega and Swatch's Speedmaster MoonSwatch is a space-age collaboration that takes the NASA-approved Speedmaster to 10 other heavenly bodies.




www.highsnobiety.com





More pics here


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

sf16 said:


> I love the idea and some designs are very well done. Does it cheapen the Omega brand? I think Omega releasing LE after LE of the Speedmaster and banking on another James Bond movie can be hokey.


I actually agree with this more than anything. I think a new speedmaster every freaking year it seems got old. Making a 007 model I always hated for the seamaster. And I own a speedmaster and a seamaster. I just wish they stayed core to that not try to sell as many version as possible.
Now by my reasoning you’d probably think I should hate this collaboration. Instead I think it’s so different and so fun it’s taking something iconic and making a mainstream fun piece out of it. It will probably draw people in to the brand that will never pay thousands of dollars.

I’m stuck in Louisiana for work or I’d be lined up at the door at a boutique. I’ve been wanting to get my wife a speedmaster because she seems to be drawn to them at the boutique when we have gone. She likes mine. However she’s not a watch collector. Doesn’t care about the movement etc. she likes watches because they match her outfit.I’ve bought her several
Automatic watches and she still grabs the quarts tag heuer because it doesn’t need to be set. A battery powered speedmaster is a perfect sporty fun colored watch for her for summer. I’d get one for myself for when I’m biking. Haven’t seen the water resistance but if you could swim in it it’s probably an awesome beach watch.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

I've heard that only seven dealers in the USA are getting them and five of them are in New York City...
I heard they're going to be around $750 bucks.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> I've heard that only seven dealers in the USA are getting them and five of them are in New York City...
> I heard they're going to be around $750 bucks.







__





BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH - List of Swatch stores


Official Swatch Online Store




www.swatch.com





There are more than only 7 dealers in the USA on the list (some it appears, from the other thread, that may also NOT be on the list), and they have an MSRP of $250 - $260....


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

FUGLY and I like weird stuff. They will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m in


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

appophylite said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i thought this is only being sold on swatch boutiques, not swatch dealers or stores that carry the brand swatch?

plus not all boutqiues are getting them either, just selected one, i thought?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry - I misused my words, but you are correct - It appears that the list of locations that are expected to receive some is pretty well populated at that link


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

appophylite said:


> And it forces hard choices since there aren't a lot of stores in immediate geographic continuity that one can hit easily - "If I can only get two, which two do I jump on?" I have a pretty good feeling that, of the 11, Mission to the Moon and Mission to Mars are going to be the hardest to get cause EVERYBODY is going to be trying for them.


It's going to be interesting to see which ones are most in demand. If Swatch is like any other company to ever exist, they will make more of the plain ones than the loud ones, which would ammeloerate the issue of everyone going for some of the same ones. I'm sure they anticipated the varied demand per model. I'm curious if they underestimated demand for one of the (the blue one?) and it accidentally becomes the most in demand one, which I've seen happen many times when companies underestimate the demand for a more flashy model.


----------



## POVictory (Apr 4, 2021)

boldtext said:


> Luxury brands collaborating with affordable brands is a magic formula for branding. It keeps working because a luxury brand needs awareness: you can't impress people if they don't know what it is. This does not cheapen the brand. It makes the speedmaster more recognizable. People who never heard about it will learn its design, its story, and it's price.
> 
> The reason a lot of people buy Rolex is because everyone knows a Rolex is an expensive watch. If Omega wants to be like Rolex, Omega needs to be known by everyone. This is similar to them being in Bond films and at the Olympics. This is marketing, more so than a product line. This is is how you create desire for young people (the people interested in hype/flipping). It's also how you create nostalgia if this is given to young people as gifts.
> 
> Very smart project imo.


💯


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

For those of us going on Saturday in NYC, Which location you think have the best shot?


----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)

appophylite said:


> That would be my fear as well - I'm waiting to see what the confirmed Swatch x Omega release actually is, but if the leak yields true, and it turns out to be 'fashion' Speedys - if the price is right, I'd be intrigued. But NOT if they are limited productions and scalpers snipe and skyrocket the prices. Also, NOT if they ask an egregious amount for the premium of the Omega name on it as well.
> 
> Fun colored Speedmaster at an affordable price with a Sistem51 style movement in it? - YES, I am intrigued!
> Multi-colored options of the Speedmaster at current Speedmaster prices? Thank You, Next...


What exactly defines a fashion watch anyways? We all wear em for fashion. At first I thought it was construction and movement, but then a quartz grand seiko would be fashion watch. Is it simply something you buy at a department store?


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Coffee1905 said:


> I think it is excellent. Not everyone wants to spend a few thousand dollars on a Speedy. I like the look of the new colours too. Just need them to be available online as there are only two stores in the entire Australia selling it.


More exclusive than a Sub but the first guy in line gets to buy it.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Do y’all mind if I wait outside the store in sweats and t shirt to pick one up?


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

I'd agree with many on this thread that it will be interesting to see whether these all get bought up and flipped for premiums, or, I actually wouldn't put it past Swatch to crank out enough volume since that's their thing. 

The fact that it's an obvious draw to brick and mortar Swatch stores says a lot, and I'd think they'll likely do purchase limits to prevent mass-flipping, unless they want to just upset people like so many higher-tiered brands...

As an Omega fan and owner, I'd almost consider this like an Omega baseball hat or t-shirt---like in the realm of cool swag. I wouldn't be the least bit upset that it would possibly devalue the brand. 

Some of the language on Swatch's website actually described it as a playful collaboration to make the iconic Speedy design accessible to lots of people---I actually like and respect that kind of straight-ahead and generous spirit. 

So all in all, I actually give props to Omega on this one for being confident and secure enough in their statute to have a sense of humor---something I often find sorely lacking in the watch world. 

Now if they'd teamed up with say Longines or Mido and done something similar---in that case I'd say sure they're devaluing the brand. But an obviously fun Swatch to me is being big enough to play. 

Should I find myself with access to one, I'd probably buy it and wear it in a similar way that I do now with colorful Seikos on rubber strapcodes, like as my comic relief, and as an homage to one of my favorite brands. 

In fact, it might just be our first "auto-homage" of sorts!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

so is this a limited release or one that will get plenty of restocks and be more widely available later on?


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Do y’all mind if I wait outside the store in sweats and t shirt to pick one up?


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


the dark/black dial ones appeal to me. the pushers look very plastic-y to me....

I heard from my AD that the plastic they use is called "bio-ceramic" -- its bio degradable plastic with ceramic mixed in (to give the colors & maybe rigidity).


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I love these, and will definitely pick one up, but not gonna drive 17 hours to get one. Will see if they release online.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been looking for an excuse to buy a chrono, so I was thrilled to see this coming from Swatch and the price point, but after giving it some thought - I'll probably go for the Bulova Moonwatch instead.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

appophylite said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard there will be 7 omega dealers. I should have clarified that. I'm sure all the swatch dealers will have em. 
Thanks for the heads up.! Either way. I heard 750 and I hope I can get one or 2 at under 300 bucks!


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

JimmyBoots said:


> Have you not looked at the rest of this thread??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 14 pages... so no, not a chance. Every comment I have read seems to be taking it seriously and the mock up looks like they are serious, but why? This is so dumb. This has to be a joke.

Edit: ok the reddit linked to a silly yellow version. Swatch site has a speedy replica pictured. Not so bad, it has 4 jewels and bioceramic case. Ok I kinda want it.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> There are 14 pages... so no, not a chance. Every comment I have read seems to be taking it seriously and the mock up looks like they are serious, but why? This is so dumb. This has to be a joke.


Idk what to tell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Do y’all mind if I wait outside the store in sweats and t shirt to pick one up?


As long as you don’t whistle! 😂


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> As long as you don’t whistle!


Impossible


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

JimmyBoots said:


> Idk what to tell you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I edited my comment after I went to swatch's site. I retract my previous statement. The replica (black) version looks legit.


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


FWIW - They have them up on their website now:





Swatch X Omega to the Planets with the BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH Collection


Reach for the space and explore the universe with Omega X Swatch. Dream big and Fly High with iconic Speedmaster and new MoonSwatch watches.




www.swatch.com





Seems to be a bit of a gimmick and apparently (At least initially) they can only be purchased in the Swatch boutiques. Release date is March 26th.

I'll be in NYC in early April (Where there are several Swatch boutiques) I am tempted to get the one below but I suspect it will be sold out:





__





Swatch X Omega to the Planets with the BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH Collection


Reach for the space and explore the universe with Omega X Swatch. Dream big and Fly High with iconic Speedmaster and new MoonSwatch watches.




www.swatch.com





If it follows the pattern of the Timex Q watches they'll be hard to get for 6 months with flippers demanding a premium but then eventually they will sell for half price (Lightly used) on eBay.


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

fuzzyfrank said:


> I'm seeing people say $250, which would be perfect.


Close > 250 Swiss Francs, $260 USD, 207 UK Pounds:








SO33A100 - MISSION TO MERCURY - Swatch® United States


OMEGA X SWATCH - BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH COLLECTION, A tribute to the fast-moving winged messenger in deep grey.




www.swatch.com


----------



## samdj615 (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a 1 year old daughter, but if she was 16 I'd get this for her. Shoot, maybe daddy-daughter watches? It's a gateway into a world that I like and enjoy. Moon landing was decades ago, so here's a way to also connect with that history. I think Omega is rightly positioned for this type of thing. Rolex is inaccessible to most and is super bourgie and as long as the grey market gets bigger, a new Rolex will have a scent of douchebaggery (deserved or not). Longines and Breitling? I've seen their ads in magazines and places, but when I was a casual I really didn't care. This pops, and the Moonwatch model has some class and story behind it. Omega is finding a future customer base, showing Swatch buyers there is a next level.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Want one. Maybe more than one.


----------



## Matteson (11 mo ago)

According to the Swatch site they'll only be available on Saturday in Bridgeport, Houston, Honolulu, San Francisco, Miami, Dallas and 5 locations in NY.


----------



## NKUltra (Feb 28, 2021)

Not quite willing to pay $300 for a plastic quartz chronograph, even if it has the same case as the Moonwatch. Granted, perhaps my skinny wrists would be reconsidering for a "Speedy Reduced (Price)" but overall I'm not a fan.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Never mind; sounded funnier in my head.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Headed to Neptune, maybe a stop in Uranus as well...pucker up.


----------



## joelscott7 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not certain why anyone is complaining about these. They are fun, very accessible for all budgets and good looking.
Hopefully there is plenty of inventory and not limited.


----------



## Grandpa'sfoundwatch (Jan 7, 2022)

That's disgusting I just spewed in my mouth a little 🤮🤮🤮🤢🤢


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a real-life video of the different colorways.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Dec 31, 2009)

TraserH3 said:


> For those of us going on Saturday in NYC, Which location you think have the best shot?


These are the stores listed on Swatch's site. I've shortened them down to the area of NYC they are in:
Times Square 
SoHo 
Grand Central Station 
World Trade Center 
5th Ave Fashion District

Of those locations, the one I'd expect to have the least traffic on a Saturday would be the WTC as that is the downtown financial district that is usually dead on the weekends except for tourists going to 911 memorial and WTC.

I guess though the Times Square would have the most stock as that's likely the biggest store.

I'm thinking of heading up to NYC either Friday night or Saturday morning and I'm likely going to try Grand Central as that is close to the apartment I have up there and the store is indoors so if there is a wait at least it will be inside.

Heck, if you wanted to be greedy, Times Square, Grand Central and 5th Ave are all walking distance from each other, so you could get 2 watches per location assuming they don't sell out quickly.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

None of them interest me but for those who want one or more, good luck to you.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

There's only a battery hatch at the back, but no removable case back. The whole case is monocoque it seems. I take it the movement in these is not meant to be serviced ever, so if it stops working you can't even attempt to repair, or even replace it?

Or can it be accessed through the front?


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I think it’s brilliant marketing for Swatch and Omega both. These things will be everywhere, on young wrists especially. And it further differentiates Omega from Rolex, for better or worse, as the Crown would never do something like this.


----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

I like them and will be going Saturday to try my luck.
I called my local Swatch and they will have them, limiting purchases to 2 per person. 

Now trying to decide which I like best; I think Pluto and Mars are my favourites but the Sun or Uranus would be fun too. I don't see the point of getting the ones in dark or "serious" colours as these are just fun toy watches IMO.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm laughing at all the bu**hurt people fretting over the thought of these fun little quartz watches devaluing their _real_ Speedmasters. 

Tells me that a lot of you are more concerned with how much your watch is worth rather than how much joy it brings on your wrist.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Kohe321 said:


> There's only a battery hatch at the back, but no removable case back. The whole case is monocoque it seems. I take it the movement in these is not meant to be serviced ever, so if it stops working you can't even attempt to repair, or even replace it?
> 
> Or can it be accessed through the front?


These are monoblock cases. There will be a finite life expectancy out of these. Personally I’m ok with that considering the price and the fact that I’ve had Swatches run for decades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Nathanours said:


> I disagree. The fact that they deliberately call it a collaboration between Swatch and Omega decidedly shows they are indeed separate brands.
> 
> If it only had one or the other's branding we'd have more of an issue.
> 
> Companies collaborate all the time to create products outside their normal sphere of work. I say this as a Speedmaster owner.


Time will tell if this is a mistake. Swatch owns omega so not really a colab. More like an abortion. Everyone has a right to their opinion.


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Dec 31, 2011)

A super cheap Speedmaster knockoff. I honestly don't see it much different than a replica watch. A cheap version of the real thing. 

Can you imagine Ferrari putting out some swoopy bodied cheap Ferrari with a Fiat 4 cylinder in it? 

Omega should put out high end Omegas and Swatch should stick to the cheap end of the scale. Mixing the two is just a bad decision in my mind.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

oldskoolbiker said:


> These are the stores listed on Swatch's site. I've shortened them down to the area of NYC they are in:
> Times Square
> SoHo
> Grand Central Station
> ...


I’m thinking grand central also, don’t have to wait in the cold if there is a line!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

OP can you make this a poll? This really needs to be a poll.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

ferrarif1fan said:


> A super cheap Speedmaster knockoff. I honestly don't see it much different than a replica watch. A cheap version of the real thing.
> 
> Can you imagine Ferrari putting out some swoopy bodied cheap Ferrari with a Fiat 4 cylinder in it?
> 
> Omega should put out high end Omegas and Swatch should stick to the cheap end of the scale. Mixing the two is just a bad decision in my mind.


It really isn’t that serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzo954 (Feb 7, 2011)

So are these limited or will they eventually be sold online?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

JimmyBoots said:


> These are monoblock cases. There will be a finite life expectancy out of these. Personally I’m ok with that considering the price and the fact that I’ve had Swatches run for decades.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. Huh, I think that's a shame even when considering the price and how they will likely run through many battery changes. It would be nice if the movement was accessible for repairs or replacement, so that some enthusiast way into the future could tinker with it and bring it back to life. Like what Spencer Klein does to battered old Seikos.

I mean, even the cheapest Casio digital could have its module replaced or even repaired by someone motivated enough, so you can have those "brought back to life after x-years" stories that always bring a smile when you see them. That this just isn't an option with these is a bit of a bummer, really.

But yeah, for the cost it's not the end of the world.

At any rate, these are really not for me. But about the watches. The fact that Omega has decided to put their brand name, which they have increasingly tried to make "more premium" with their aggressive pricing these last years, and most iconic design - the Speedmaster - on a product costing less than some Seiko 5s, is really baffling.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I think they look fun, but I'll stick with my 10 year old speedy. ;-)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Pass.


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

lol, it’s Omega…what do you expect?


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

ferrarif1fan said:


> A super cheap Speedmaster knockoff. I honestly don't see it much different than a replica watch. A cheap version of the real thing.
> 
> Can you imagine Ferrari putting out some swoopy bodied cheap Ferrari with a Fiat 4 cylinder in it?
> 
> Omega should put out high end Omegas and Swatch should stick to the cheap end of the scale. Mixing the two is just a bad decision in my mind.


You mean like a Dino? Or a Porsche 914?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would love to have one but I'm not willing to drive a full day or buy a plane ticket to find a Swatch outlet. If they were selling them online I would grab one just for the amusement factor...plus I'm a real space nerd so the Saturn Mission model is right up my alley.


----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)

That stinks for people that want one, but don't live within 10 hours of a store that's actually selling them.


----------



## joelscott7 (Aug 7, 2012)

PeteJ said:


> Who would buy a Speedmaster to have it mistaken for one of these monstrosities?
> 
> Awful move. Awful.


Some people buy watches because they like them, not for social status.


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

It's annoying that these aren't available online. There's only two stores listed in Aus in Sydney and Melbourne where these will be available, I'm on the other side of the country, a 4 hr plane ride away. Don't want to overpay scalpers. It's a miss for me unless there's a reasonable alternative.


----------



## deoreo (Sep 28, 2017)

Love it! If it's not limited, maybe a Neptune or Mars. Very cool!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Every year, just when you think the Speedmaster cow has no more milk to give and deserves a break out at pasture, Omega wrestles it back in and somehow manages to squeeze out a few more drops from its deflated udders. It appears the Speedy will be available in some form or another in every possible price bracket, from a few hundred dollars to several tens of thousands.

How many versions are they up to now?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AAMC said:


> There’s was a point that I had 7 Omegas and now consolidated and upgraded to 3
> This doesn’t bother me at all, I think it’s a cool, fun thing… I really want this one
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Jupiter one is the most beautiful of the lot. I could think of the Venus (pink) or the Uranus (blue) for the Mrs. Not sure how she'll take to having a watch that sounds like Ur Anus every time she wants to wear it....


----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> I think the Jupiter one is the most beautiful of the lot. I could think of the Venus (pink) or the Uranus (blue) for the Mrs. Not sure how she'll take to having a watch that sounds like Ur Anus every time she wants to wear it....


Saturn is the most unique. I'm surprised Mars wasn't bolder. Earth and Neptune were pretty nice. If they actually sold them online I'd get the moon one just because I don't know if I'll ever have the original Moonwatch.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

When I first clicked earlier in the day, it was "meh" (I didn't read the bioceramic part before). I'm worried it will just feel like plastic, but if it's nicer, could be fun. The more I look, Mercury is speaking to me ...








Like so many have already said, they better f&#!ng sell these online after a certain point. If it is truly LE and gets quickly depleted, I'll happily stick to my Seiko and Citizen, thank you very much.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

It’s kind of cool looking, but that is seriously channeling some 80’s/90’s Swatch/ Tag Heuer vibe wit plastic and color. Very interesting choice and collab!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If you look at the real-life video of the watches, all of them clearly have plastic cases, even the Moon version.


----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

joelscott7 said:


> Some people buy watches because they like them, not for social status.


Exactly. Seems a real speedmaster and this swatch to be targeted at two completely differently markets. I’d buy one of these for my teenage son as an intro into other watches if they become somewhat readily available.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

NightScar said:


> plus not all boutiques are getting them either, just selected one, i thought?


Yes, only select Swatch boutiques.
Canada only has 3
US I think has... 7 that will have them

Swatch's website tells you where.

"*Only available in selected Swatch stores as of 26th of March"
click for the stores*





__





BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH - List of Swatch stores


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.swatch.com


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

mleok said:


> If you look at the real-life video of the watches, all of them clearly have _bio-ceramic_ cases, even the Moon version.


I fixed it for you.

"BIOCERAMIC is a game-changing blend of ceramic and bio-sourced plastic."

"What is BIOCERAMIC? Take 1/3 bio-sourced plastic. Mix in 2/3 ceramic! BIOCERAMIC offers ... a lot more resistance and at the same time a silky soft touch."

Resistance to what though? Electric current? lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

appophylite said:


> That would be my fear as well - I'm waiting to see what the confirmed Swatch x Omega release actually is, but if the leak yields true, and it turns out to be 'fashion' Speedys - if the price is right, I'd be intrigued. But NOT if they are limited productions and scalpers snipe and skyrocket the prices. Also, NOT if they ask an egregious amount for the premium of the Omega name on it as well.
> 
> Fun colored Speedmaster at an affordable price with a Sistem51 style movement in it? - YES, I am intrigued!
> Multi-colored options of the Speedmaster at current Speedmaster prices? Thank You, Next...


Sistem51 is not a chrono. And i doubt if they can produce a mechanical chronograph at that price level. Per the leaks, quartz daw.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> I heard they're going to be around $750 bucks.


How do you figure? 
Swatch lists them at $260... (USD)

Maybe $750 once they start flipping!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Sistem51 is not a chrono. And i doubt if they can produce a mechanical chronograph at that price level. Per the leaks, quartz daw.


I know, but before the price Leak and back pictures were confirmed it was interesting to think about the possibility that this collaboration would have been a phenomenal opportunity to introduce a cheap sistem51 'style' Mechanical chronograph movement. Considering the price point of the 3 handers and the resources Swatch has at its disposal to design and build at volume, it wasn't out of the realm of possibility. Moot point now though with the confirmed specs


----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)

SaoDavi said:


> Dang. Just bought my Speedy this past weekend. I wonder if they'll take it back. /s
> 
> Seriously though, they're alright. Not sure mixing a $75 watch and a $7500 watch is a good idea. I'm not one to drop that kind of money on these novelties.
> 
> Besides, in my head, I can already hear it ticking from across the room.


This is true, but I love the loud ticking of my Swatch. Then again I have Tinnitus so anything that's not a dull ringing in my head sounds good to me.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Well yeah I might have to get a watch this year


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Pongster said:


> Sistem51 is not a chrono. And i doubt if they can produce a mechanical chronograph at that price level. Per the leaks, quartz daw.


Swatch had an automatic chronograph lineup based on the ETA C01.211 movement, and they were under $400. But, the subdials are in the wrong position for it to be used in a Speedmaster homage. But, there is a clear attempt at differentiating the MoonSwatch from the Moonwatch, with the plastic case and quartz movement.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone wanted a poll. Here you go brother! 🤠









Swatch x Omega model POLL


You are in line at the Swatch boutique: ... vote in the poll for which models you will choose!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

viknijjar said:


> lol, it’s Omega…what do you expect?


It's not omega, it's swatch flexing because it's the parent company. What an insult to watch enthusiasts.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

They farted all over the Omega name. I almost bought a speedy 2 weeks ago. Got a Breitling instead. Thank God!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Impressed they found even more ways to water down the Speedy


----------



## David McCay (Nov 17, 2021)

Rolex must be absolutely giddy about this!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

spikesdogs48 said:


> They farted all over the Omega name. I almost bought a speedy 2 weeks ago. Got a Breitling instead. Thank God!!!


Sounds like you never really wanted a Speedy to begin with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Next, plans for 3D printed Snoopy dial furniture pop up on Instagram.


----------



## Doutro73 (Dec 6, 2021)

I think it's awesome !


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Swatch x Omega _Canopus Gold _edition. How long? ...

Fratello must be selling more than just watches to afford those things.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

So many threads on these. I'm not sure where to put my take on this, so I guess it might as well be here.

Obviously what you're getting is a Swatch, with all that implies, not an Omega. Swatch is known for their creative designs, many pretty funky. In this case they're using the appearance of the iconic Omega Speedmaster as a creative design element, including using the Omega name and logo on the dial as an artistic statement - an homage, if you will. But it's still just a Swatch.

I don't mean that necessarily as the negative it sounds like (other than perhaps muddying the waters for actual Speedmasters); some of these are very good looking (sorry, I can do without the pink and powder blue though). I'm merely stating that this is less of an actual "collaboration" than it is a _trompe l'oeil_ enabled by Swatch and Omega's shared ownership.

That said, I'd buy the beige Mission to Saturn in a heartbeat if I had the time and inclination to drive to the other side of town, fighting Atlanta traffic for an hour and a half, in the hopes of finding the one I want in stock (unfortunately, I don't).


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey remember when Omega released 30 watches a couple weeks ago!? Yeah neither do I.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll probably get one eventually. Get to scratch the Speedy Itch on the cheap.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never seen a more concentrated example of snobbery. Probably of the same kind that are balding, drive a porsche, wear ed hardy, and own "luxury" watches to impress golf buddies. Insecure much? Believing these watches "cheapens" the brand goes to show how little you value your Omega as a fine watch by its own merits, and rather see it as a status symbol or item that holds majority of its fluctuating perceived value through the brand name printed on the dial. I'll be picking up a few, and then some because they look fun and affordable. Eat dirt haters. They're only watches, stop taking life so seriously.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Maddawgmax said:


> Saturn is the most unique. I'm surprised Mars wasn't bolder. Earth and Neptune were pretty nice. If they actually sold them online I'd get the moon one just because I don't know if I'll ever have the original Moonwatch.


You're right on all counts. Saturn is unique but that weird ring around the seconds hand.... 😁

Yeah, I'm with you on them needing to sell them online as it is currently for selected stores and for me, the nearest store is about 4,000km away or 2,500 miles.


----------



## timkyen (Jun 13, 2021)

I just threw up a little... NO! Great to upgrade Swatch but for Omega... What???


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

KogKiller said:


> I've never seen a more concentrated example of snobbery. Probably of the same kind that are balding, drive a porsche, wear ed hardy, and own "luxury" watches to impress golf buddies. Insecure much? Believing these watches "cheapens" the brand goes to show how little you value your Omega as a fine watch by its own merits, and rather see it as a status symbol or item that holds majority of its fluctuating perceived value through the brand name printed on the dial. I'll be picking up a few, and then some because they look fun and affordable. Eat dirt haters. They're only watches, stop taking life so seriously.


Well said. I own 2 omegas...and I will definitely try to pick these up. I don't think it cheapens the brand in any way. I see these as fun watches that look cool and will make a great "whatever" watch. 
I also think its a great way to introduce the younger "swatch" market to Omegas, who can eventually become Omega customers in the future.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

timkyen said:


> I just threw up a little... NO! Great to upgrade Swatch but for Omega... What???


Omega is still Omega. I don’t think they will be threatened by this release of fun, colorful, and yet disposable watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> How do you figure?
> Swatch lists them at $260... (USD)
> 
> Maybe $750 once they start flipping!


It was what I heard a few days ago on a forum. Must have been speculation. Apparently, the prices have been published. Cool. 260 is Better than what I heard. 
I'm sure the flippers will get that though. Let's hope not.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

JimmyBoots said:


> Sounds like you never really wanted a Speedy to begin with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I did. Love the history and I'm a George Daniels fan. It's like if Rolex and Timex teamed up to make a cheap quartz Daytona. Blah. Who wants it?


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Who wants it? Probably more people will want these than they expect. Me included and I’ve owned a Speedy. There will be a supply issue at first. 

These look great and for the price of a nice dinner or a custom watch strap, I’m in. I don’t get the negative reaction from people though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> It was what I heard a few days ago on a forum. Must have been speculation. Apparently, the prices have been published. Cool. 260 is Better than what I heard.
> I'm sure the flippers will get that though. Let's hope not.


Early flippers will get 5-times that. I was watching a YT video with some folks saying that for at least the first 3 months they will sell for $1500-2000USD, and I believe it. It is the same thing with sneakers, there are $5000 Nike that the retail price was 200.


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

I just walked past my local Swatch outlet and saw this on display: can something be an abomination and an object of desire at the same time?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

With all the whackiness with which the coloured Rolex dials on the OP have been snapped up, it might have been interesting to see what happened if they applied the same colour kind of schemes to Speedmaster originals. It would have probably shocked the Speedy purists but it would have at least represented a novel approach to Speedmaster who have desperately flogged "limited editions" by the truckload for years trying to hold market share. I've toyed with buying a genuine Speedy several times but on each occasion the watch just hasn't quite made it. That's just a personal preference. It has also just altered me to the idea that I would wear a $300 Speedy clone but not a $5,000 Speedy.

Just like concert tickets and other fad items, I'm sure that the watches will be traded at multiples when or if the rush kicks in.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Julian2020 said:


> I just walked past my local Swatch outlet and saw this on display: can something be an abomination and an object of desire at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be funny if these were "exhibition watches" - Swatch caught a whiff of Rolex scarcity marketing. 

They are supposedly made out of BIO CERAMIC which sounds as convincing as CLEAN COAL.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm totally for this for 2 big reasons.
1. it pisses off the people who can't handle their brand being sold to the masses
2. regular folks can afford a sweet Moon(S)Watch.


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

imaCoolRobot said:


> 2. regular folks can afford a sweet Moon(S)Watch.


I would like to believe this but suspect all the desirable models will sell out instantly to mall campers who will flip to fellow Instagrammers after 'gramming their unboxing and first wrist shot. Same as the Nasa G-Shocks.

So when said regular (non-mall camping) folk try to buy them, they will be 3-5 times retail.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

My wife had 2 Swatches and they both stopped working in less than a year. I think the novelty and price is right, however don't trust their reliability. And the WR of 3m is to be laughed at!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> My wife had 2 Swatches and they both stopped working in less than a year. I think the novelty and price is right, however don't trust their reliability. And the WR of 3m is to be laughed at!


It is if it was actually 3m. I think it’s a bit deeper than that.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Julian2020 said:


> I just walked past my local Swatch outlet and saw this on display: can something be an abomination and an object of desire at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Based on this picture I'm probably going to go Mars and Uranus.


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Kinda puts into question those that decry the Seiko5, Seiko and Grand Seiko co-existence.


seiko 5 are cheap but they’re not made of rainbow colored plastic. I think there’s a major difference there.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

The price gap between real Speedmaster and this is so huge that I do not think they will cannibalize each other's targeted audience. 

Kudos to Swatch marketing team, and I am so getting one of these!


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

I like these releases, they're cute and colourful, but the fundamental issue that I see is that $260 USD is a bit much for what it is. I can buy a Chinese speedy homage with a stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, seagull mechanical chronograph movement for about half of that.
$100-150, which is still more expensive than the rest of swatch's lineup, is much more reasonable. All it is, is a quartz chrono in a colourful plastic case, it should just cost the price of a regular swatch+$50 Omega brand name fee.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't think this cheapens the brand or the Speedmaster. These are clearly Swatch and are fun. Mind you, I would rather as limited edition.

I haven't decided yet the ones that I'm gonna get. But maybe the Mission to Mercury and to Mars are best.


----------



## jshaevitz (12 mo ago)

countingseconds said:


> My wife had 2 Swatches and they both stopped working in less than a year. I think the novelty and price is right, however don't trust their reliability. And the WR of 3m is to be laughed at!


I had the same issue with swatch. QC seems very iffy and they are basically disposable. Maybe not worth $260 if the same is true of the moonSwatch.


----------



## alexxg (Sep 1, 2016)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I would like to believe this but suspect all the desirable models will sell out instantly to mall campers who will flip to fellow Instagrammers after 'gramming their unboxing and first wrist shot. Same as the Nasa G-Shocks.
> 
> So when said regular (non-mall camping) folk try to buy them, they will be 3-5 times retail.


They will be available as a mass production model, they pretty much said that. They want the initial scarcity so that people use social media to brag about getting it.


----------



## robertmxm (May 25, 2021)

countingseconds said:


> My wife had 2 Swatches and they both stopped working in less than a year. I think the novelty and price is right, however don't trust their reliability. And the WR of 3m is to be laughed at!


So, WR 30M at 260 usd price for the Swatch is to be laughed at? How about the original speedy pro, which is priced over 6,000 USD and is WR 50M? It's something to be admired?  

Would love to get one, however there's no swatch stores in my country. I hope eventually this watches will be available on their website.


----------



## Omar009 (Oct 8, 2015)

JLittle said:


> I think if Swatch is on the dial, I won't get it. I think if Swatch isn't on the dial, but on the strap, I may get it and remove the strap.


At the End of the day it is a swatch!


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to Mong Kok or TST early this Saturday.

Can't say I'm a quartz guy but man... at that price I think I'll try for a black/grey and white/red.

I showed these to my sister in Dubai and she is gonna try get the 'Tiffany' blue one.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

It's milking the moonwatch to a whole new level. I wouldn't mind picking one for $250 but would prefer to see them in the flesh first.

Question: Would this fall as a homage?


----------



## H. E. Pennypacker (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone notice there is already one on ebay that has a £7,900 bid at the time of writing: Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

H. E. Pennypacker said:


> Anyone notice there is already one on ebay that has a £7,900 bid at the time of writing: Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Hopefully it's people who have no intention of paying, just looking to ruin the auction.


----------



## H. E. Pennypacker (Dec 1, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Hopefully it's people who have no intention of paying, just looking to ruin the auction.


My summation as well!


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm enjoying much popcorn with this thread.

It's obviously the often employed marketing ploy of a tightly controlled release to boost profile. Many will be flipped to the stupid who can't wait a few weeks for them to be more readily available; as they're not limited edition they'll probably be available for a couple of years.

Mrs Oogie became aware of these yesterday and she isn't one to shop for watches, so the message is already out to the masses.

FWIW she owns one 'sealed unit' Popswatch from mid eighties and it's still running strong. Had to replace the strap recently.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

David McCay said:


> Rolex must be absolutely giddy about this!


I understand that Rolex are already working on their cross-pollination with Timex and will call it TRollex. They're ironing out the wrinkles on the marketing, something about 'the world's first watch collaboration'.


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here in Korea, there is a Swatch shop 20 mins from my house that will get these. I called and they said that they have been getting a ton of calls about them. The store opens at 10:30 so I will head out there around 6-7am and hope for the best. Plan on getting 2 (limit per customer). I don't intend on selling...but if I see crazy resale prices, I may sell one and keep the other.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Link to a review here.









Omega X Swatch - MoonSwatch Review


Why not start another thread? The internet has gone into a meltdown already. Rather than lose this review amongst the dozens of threads started on this, we have a review done by Time+Tide. Bypass and the talk and fast forward to the actual watch on the wrist at 6:45. Live footage of all...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

so, is it a limited run? Is it gonna be available until further notice?

If that thing is mass produced, it's great news.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

What are some of the warning signs of Armageddon?


----------



## robertmxm (May 25, 2021)

Jake31 said:


> so, is it a limited run? Is it gonna be available until further notice?
> 
> If that thing is mass produced, it's great news.


Not a limited run. Mass produced as said by fratellowatches founder, RJ Broer


----------



## Oakenfield (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm getting one for sure. I don't love chronos in general but the Moonwatch is iconic and beautiful on it's own way. I'd never pay the asking price for a real one even I think it's actually a good value proposition. But this? For the price, I get to own a "real" Omega (or at least an "official homage") that looks close enough. I'm 100% on board with this. 

I play guitar, and this sort of thing is absolutely normal in that market. Gibson and Fender are "expensive" guitars but they have more affordable sub brands like Squier and Epiphone that make pretty much the same guitars for a lot less and to be fair, the value proposition is greater with those, since the quality for price ratio is oftentimes incredible. Same happens with effect pedals and other gear. In the synth world we're seeing something similar too. Behringer has released copies of old, classic synths that are just way to expensive to buy nowadays. Yeah some people critisize them for that, but you know what, I get to play with a close enough (really close), analog 808 for a lot less than a vintage one, and without the hassle. What's not to like?

So bring it on, I say.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

A surprising number of people in this thread have apparently thrown up.
Get well soon 🙏


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

When I saw it on Instagram, I immediately checked the date - thinking it was the 1st of April.
These look they came out of a gumball machine.


----------



## robertmxm (May 25, 2021)

Omega Speedmaster VELCRO Strap - 190 $
Swatch x Omega Speedmaster watch with VELCRO Strap - 260 $

Crazy value


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

I like it, will make a good present for my kids in the future


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it is all good for Swatch BUT, to Omega, it is more like get F*ed in the @ss by your boss….and your boss took all the credit and money. Well done Swatch.

if Swatch were running Rolex, this is what you can expect. Plastic Diver looks like Ice watch.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons. 

Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.

Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

H. E. Pennypacker said:


> My summation as well!


Up to 30k now.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As a secret Swatch collector I want one.

With the usual caveat being at MRSP and not a penny more.

So if they sell out in five minutes and are then grey at £2k forget it.


----------



## clarence22 (10 mo ago)

robertmxm said:


> Omega Speedmaster VELCRO Strap - 190 $
> Swatch x Omega Speedmaster watch with VELCRO Strap - 260 $
> 
> Crazy value


My Omega sailing bracelet - $300


----------



## jon0830 (May 17, 2018)

I understand its a chronograph, but sistem 51 movement woulda been cooler imo. Even sistem 51 with no chronograph function (just for looks)


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> I'd agree with many on this thread that it will be interesting to see whether these all get bought up and flipped for premiums, or, I actually wouldn't put it past Swatch to crank out enough volume since that's their thing.


Of course they will get flipped - mercilessly, and for _huge _margins. The watch "community" has been taken over by moneymen, and this has now infected the hobby. But because buyers are so filthy rich, and the value proposition is now primarily in terms of financial performance, they will _easily _pay 5-10x MSRP to be one of the first on Insta, where their assets can make even more money. What's $2,500 for a cool disposable plastic watch that makes you money online when you sleep, and when your collection costs a quarter of a million already?

Just watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Whilst I partially agree with your sentiment here, I don't agree with their being a right or wrong reason for wearing/collecting/buying a watch.

It may not align with my own reason for wearing a certain watch, and I may dislike it, but it's not "wrong"


----------



## Scaramouche (Aug 30, 2020)

Very affordable option for people who always like Omega but can't buy one, also I don't think that for Omega it's a big deal, so...cool collaboration for my opinion.
Interesting if someone could help with buing one. I feel like it will be limited...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Whilst I partially agree with your sentiment here, I don't agree with their being a right or wrong reason for wearing/collecting/buying a watch.
> 
> It may not align with my own reason for wearing a certain watch, and I may dislike it, but it's not "wrong"


+1, this is a prime case of reverse "MoonSwatch-ing" (copyright pending). Let's be MoonSwatch neutral people, it's 2022. Let's just enjoy it, Uranus or otherwise.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Me like

Just called my local swatch store. Lady on the phone says, without letting me finish saying good morning, 

'Omega question?' 

haha yup

Saturday 0930, be early, We have stock but not enough. Max 2 a person. Will stay in stock for 2 months - eventually enough for everybody


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

How much do you guys think I should list the Mars? I think I saw the Alaska Project go for $30k a while back, so maybe $29k?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Kohe321 said:


> There's only a battery hatch at the back, but no removable case back. The whole case is monocoque it seems. I take it the movement in these is not meant to be serviced ever, so if it stops working you can't even attempt to repair, or even replace it?
> 
> Or can it be accessed through the front?


Yes. You repair Swatches by prying off the bezel with a knife, which holds the crystal in place (pretty much all Swatches have acrylic crystals, always have had). 

The crown is literally ripped out with a pair of pliers. You can do that with the G10 movement, although perhaps only once or twice. Here's the movement. Yours for $2,000+ on a secondary watch sales site next week. 

It's not this watch that's jumping the shark - it'll be their buyers.


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

The genuine Omega watches will still be the same, picey and exclusive. I honestly don't see how this Swatch collab can devalue the brand. It's visibly different enough to not be confused with an actual Omega, starting with ticking hands, a noticeably different dial layout up to materials and colors used. It's a nicely done homage without trying to pose as the original unlike some other homages or replicas and in this case by a sibling brand. I don't see anything wrong with that. In the long run it might even later turn some buyers into additional customers for Omega. If not, they at least established Omega as a cool brand in a younger audience which might otherwise not wear watches or turn to smartwatches, retaining them for the wristwatch market. Overall, a pretty clever move.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


That is a lot of gatekeeping for this hobby, telling us how it is wrong or right to buy and wear a watch. 
A VC has lower production than Patek. Is it exclusive enough or our only options are Patek Phillipe, Phillipe Duffour and Richard Mille?

Yes, this cheapens the Omega brand and the Velcro is aimed at people who don’t know how to tie their laces, but I am not going to bin my Omegas, just because they decided to go Omegaga. It is just a by product of being in a conglomerate owned by Swatch.

a couple of friends of mine are going for it, replace the strap and enjoy the Moonswatches while they last, before being disposed.


----------



## SLNGSHOT (Jan 18, 2013)

For those of us who are old enough to have lived through the swatch trends of the 90s, they remember how frikkin loud those movements are!

You can hear them across a crowded room


Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes. You repair Swatches by prying off the bezel with a knife, which holds the crystal in place (pretty much all Swatches have acrylic crystals, always have had).


But this is a Speedy so we call it hesalite right?


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

it is a fun watch, decently priced tho that is not saying much considering the movement and plastic build and cheap strap option, I think it will be a huge hit, but Swatch need to make this available online and in readily available quantities to counteract the inevitable scalpers already circling.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

greedy said:


> the Velcro is aimed at people who don’t know how to tie their laces


The velcro is a hint to the NASA velcro band


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

It not limited run so plenty will flood stores etc after crazy start


----------



## PetePetePete (Dec 19, 2020)

Completely agree with you. It doesn’t cheapen the brand at all. Until the new moonwatch came out with its heavier price tag, the speedy was an entry level watch costing a few grand not exactly the peak of luxury.
This “hobby” has gotten far too serious over the last few years with wait list and people only wanting investment pieces. It’s nice to see a bit of silliness come back into it.
Let’s be honest, we’re just guys and girls wearing wrist jewellery, might as well have a bit of fun with it.


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Louno said:


> The velco is a hint to the NASA velcro band


Oh well if it has some possible link with anything space-related then this watch is full of history, I need to get one before prices go super high .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


Nah, plenty of Patek homages around. No exclusivity. 

At least the MoonSwatch is homage done right. It’s officially sanctioned by the powers in Omega and Swatch.

Along the veins of what @kritameth said, let’s hop aboard and explore Ur Anus


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Louno said:


> The velco is a hint to the NASA velcro band



































I do not find it very elegant.
Quite bulky


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

I think it's an ironic iconic thing. 
Why don't just smile and enjoy? 
You like it - get it, doesn't cost much. 
You don't like it - move on and enjoy your real Omega.
I don't have and don't want the 'real' ( pretty happy with 2 dressy Omegas from 50s and 70s), but having a chance to see this one in bio ceramic 'flesh' might get a Moonswatch just for fun.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

greedy said:


> View attachment 16518365
> 
> View attachment 16518368
> 
> ...


I wonder if the strap can be removed and replaced?


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

MoonSwatch 🤦‍♂️ marketing garbage.

Like putting training wheels on a motorcycle.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

David McCay said:


> Rolex must be absolutely giddy about this!


They would never admit it, but I'll bet deep-down they're pi$$ed that they don't have a brand in their portfolio available for this kind of cash cow. I mean, you can't do a Rolex x Tudor collaboration now, can you?

And if they were to reach out to another brand now, it would look like a desperate attempt to copy Omega.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

PANICiii said:


> Oh well if it has some possible link with anything space-related then this watch is full of history, I need to get one before prices go super high .


It's not full of history, it's a marketing exercise full of plastic. But you're right - don't Fear Missing Out. Simply queue for one with the other hipsters - you can continue blogging and influencing from outside the store, maybe even live-stream it - and then flip it for a ton of cash at the end of the day, when you're bored with it!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

spikesdogs48 said:


> Actually I did. Love the history and I'm a George Daniels fan. It's like if Rolex and Timex teamed up to make a cheap quartz Daytona. Blah. Who wants it?


WAY more people than you think.

Probably every Apple watch-wearing person who doesn't have an account here. And many who do.


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

it does not cheapen - sometimes in the past I was referring to Omega as “Grand Swatch”, now it’s even more valid 😀😀😀


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if the strap can be removed and replaced?


😂 probably


----------



## GeorgeGordon (Jan 15, 2019)

greedy said:


> View attachment 16518365
> 
> View attachment 16518368
> 
> ...


My guy, are you aware of what things designed to go to space look like?


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

You know the hype machine is in full swing when wei koh from revolution gets onboard with a ton of yt vids all waxing lyrical (aka nonsense) and wearing gloves when displaying them ... lol


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

GeorgeGordon said:


> My guy, are you aware of what things designed to go to space look like?


What’s that yellow watch that ISS cosmonauts are wearing in the left arm?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


Oh the irony. How many "normal people" do you really think are going to be able to get one of these at retail?

I actually kinda like the Speedy for the masses idea. It could be a genius marketing move. It's something only a wide spectrum conglomerate like Swatch could pull off.

Problem is, these are going to be even more exclusive than the real Speedys.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Are there Omega Speedmaster owners that are upset? MoonSwatch doesn't look like the same thing as the original.

I think MoonSwatch would appeal to some that really really really want Speedmaster, but couldn't afford it, and see MoonSwatch as a nice, legitimate homage.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Some people need to lighten up. It's like they're been personally attacked.
Way too many keyboard elitists on the Internet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I’m not the least bit sensitive to perceived brand value or brand loyalty. I do find it curious that Omega sees a benefit to their interests with this move. It seems counterintuitive. The development costs versus long-term contribution to the balance sheet wouldn’t seem to be there -

-which is why I’m not working in anyone’s marketing department, I suppose.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

rdoder said:


> Are there Omega Speedmaster owners that are upset?.


Probably there are… (there’s a very upset guy on the Omega forum)
I would like a Jupiter one to put next to my 3861 
From an hobby perspective I think it’s fun and cool even if I’m not going to wear the watch that much


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

As posted elsewhere about the moonSwatch it's...









Looking forward to joining the party after the hype dies down.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Someone posted that a composite bracelet will be forthcoming. So when Omega was bought by the Swatch group did that cheapen the brand? I would enjoy having one even though I have no intensions at all of owning another speedy. For $260 why would I not own one?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

VincentG said:


> Someone posted that a composite bracelet will be forthcoming.


oohhh now that I would love, in the same colour as the case that would be so cool


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd love to know what Bio Ceramic is. The site description sounds a little vague. Plastic + ceramic is called plas-ramic. I can't find the BIO 

BIOCERAMIC is a game-changing blend of ceramic and bio-sourced plastic. Find all your favorite Swatch icons in BIOCERAMIC, a unique Swatch innovation.

Rolex makes us words like this: Rolessor and such.


----------



## dstfno (Oct 8, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I’m not the least bit sensitive to perceived brand value or brand loyalty. I do find it curious that Omega sees a benefit to their interests with this move. It seems counterintuitive. The development costs versus long-term contribution to the balance sheet wouldn’t seem to be there -
> 
> -which is why I’m not working in anyone’s marketing department, I suppose.


I agree, it's a weird move. It seems Omega has been trying to move upmarket since quite some time. Top class in house movements, stopping with childish limited editions (007), increasing prices,... and now they do this  If you want to have your brand associated with luxury and quality you cannot attach it to anything that is affordable.

I would guess some bean counters at Swatch saw this as a good (short term) move for them.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

Maybe this is Swatch’s attempt to change the name of a light blue watch from “Tiffany blue” to “Uranus blue?” I wonder if the Uranus blue OP will continue to command such a high price on the secondary market?


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Dec 31, 2011)

I just with Rolex would do the same. I'd love to have a Datejust or maybe a Daytona. But there ain't no way in this wide world I'd ever pay even retail price for one. Just way too expensive for a wristwatch. But if I could pick up the exact same look for $260, I'll buy at least one of each.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Toolwatchmd said:


> Maybe this is Swatch’s attempt to change the name of a light blue watch from “Tiffany blue” to “Uranus blue?” I wonder if the Uranus blue OP will continue to command such a high price on the secondary market?


If Uranus is blue you might want to go see a doctor....


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

This move is brilliant. Absolutely, brilliant. 


it plays into a beloved model but opens it up at a lower budget and lower quality for many, many others. Owning this is fun and nice, it is also a bit about bragging rights. You own an Omega now!
it will open up brand awareness to those who never had anything to do with Omega before. Everybody knows Swatch and most of us even own one or two Swatches. A Swatch shop is EVERYWHERE. Throw up a stone in the middle of a town center and bam! It lands on a Swatch shop.
it will cater to those who aren't into Speedys or chronographs in general because they prefer a diver but always wanted a Speedy for the sake of owning one.

I believe that Omega's influence in this project has been limited to the design only. The manufacturing is wholey Swatch.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

While the OP’s likely right about moonswatch not affecting metal Speedmasters’ values, the ignorance involved in his post re “buying watches for the wrong reason” is unfortunate. Enjoy the hobby in your own capacity, without a second thought.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

I think if these are genuinely relatively easy to get at retail price then I think it’s a fun collab. Swatch and Omega have been a part of our pop culture for decades. If these are impossible to get and are being sold for even a penny above retail then I will hate everything about it.

Here’s to hoping that this changes the lexicon of light blue from “Tiffany blue” to “Uranus blue.” If this accomplishes that then we are all winners.


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

I am not sure whether the MoonSwatch will have any long-term impact on the value of the Omega brand. I'm just a simpleton. But I'm also not going to begrudge anyone for worrying about the value of their timepieces. 

We like to have this romantic notion that any watch we buy is going to be with us until we're in the grave, and the longer I'm in this hobby, the more I realize that's not realistic. Not everyone who is worried about resale value is an evil flipper feeding the grey market and looking to score a quick and easy profit. Some of us are just addicts who always need the fix of a change in our collection, and try to do that with as minimal of a financial hit as possible. I'm not going to look down on anyone who is concerned with whether their high-value watches will continue to maintain their value


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Patek? I thought i needed a rolex to be in an exclusive club. Oh well


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

I love my Seamaster and Omega makes a great product. I do think they do too many special editions and limited editions. It starts to get gimmicky after a while. This is one area Rolex does not appear to get too involved in.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

As it’s not a limited edition, I guess these watches will sell in large numbers – and, therefore, be less collectable. Less attractive financially to the flippers.



Toolwatchmd said:


> Maybe this is Swatch’s attempt to change the name of a light blue watch from “Tiffany blue” to “Uranus blue?” I wonder if the Uranus blue OP will continue to command such a high price on the secondary market?


Tiffany blue was so last year. I hear Uranus blue is ‘in’ for 2022


----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

Honestly I don't see how this would cheapen my view of Omega. If anything it makes me appreciate them all the more. Omega has been my favorite brand for a long time. I love the fact that they always dare to do something new. I think it makes the Omega story and history available to a larger audience which will likely purchase the Speedmaster Professional in the future. This is a very smart move. Despite the fact that I have a large collection of expensive watches, I would love to own a few of these and will enjoy them for sure. In fact, I am planning to visit the Swatch store Saturday morning.
I think the Tudor slogan is "Born to Dare" but all they dare with is more Black Bays. Omega really tries new things all the time. Some more successful than others but at least they dare.


----------



## pensandwatches (Jun 5, 2014)

I dig ‘em


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Agreed. 

And I can't read enough posts from the miserable Omega snobs clutching at their pearls over how this "disposable plastic thing" can be heard ticking "across the room" and isn't a "real" Omega. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Omar009 (Oct 8, 2015)

we are really getting caught up on the Brand image and forgetting to enjoy the watch for what it really is be that a PP or a Seiko (respect to both). if you want an Omega speedmaster ...by all means get one, if you want a Moonswatch ...then by all means get one. 

as a lot have said, there is no right and wrong here. I wear a watch because i like to wear it not because its from a specific brand. 

I think that this collaboration is a good way to get people into watches and that the speedmaster model is a great choice, imagine someone that is not into watches and you tell him that this watch (speedmaster) has to be winded every day and it has a plastic crystal and its will cost you 4000 USD approx. ...he/she are not going to buy it. 

but if they get the Moonswatch and start to learn about watches and get into the History, then they just might make that jump.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, how many ways can you spell "redundant"?


----------



## skuripanda (Nov 17, 2021)

I wonder if this move would be seen as brilliant if Rolex did a collab with Timex, where Timex would create a cheap pot metal chrome painted case, plastic bezel and cheap plastic dial, slapped a quartz inside, and then put the Rolex logo on the dial and said "here is your new Submariner".

Or if Fiat took a Cinquecento chassis, welded an approximation of a Ferrari hull on it, put a 1 litre economy Fiat engine inside, painted the whole thing red and called it "Ferrari TestaRossa", and Ferrari would be on board with it and said "here, use our Ferrari badge because obviously this is a genuine Ferrari".

I agree that the concept is fun and quirky, I even like the dials and some of the colours... Not a fan of plastic on a 250 dollar watch, but that's my own personal preference... And it might even be a big hit for the company, who knows. As someone who doesn't own a real Speedmaster, and can't afford one any time soon, I still don't think this was a good marketing move for Omega long term, if they want to compete with Rolex in the luxury exclusive market. So I guess it would depend on what their long term strategy even is...


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

It sounds like there will be very few in the wild. I highly doubt anyone outside of collectors will be able to snap them up, unless a newb happens to pass out drunk on one of the few Swatch doorsteps these are sold at the night before they go on sale. So these will have their own exclusivity. If you can’t buy them everywhere, it’s not for the Everyman.

The buzz they’ve created is already marketing genius. This could be the best watch collaboration to ever velcro ‘em up!

Now just waiting for a resin Rolex, only to watch the Rolex forum explode in a fireball. ;-)


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

pensandwatches said:


> I dig ‘em


I know, right? I was thinking about picking up a cheap summer watch like a White Casioak and the Sun Swatch checks all my boxes. Hope I can pick one up at retail price.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Weird Omega nerds:








"No! You're cheapening the brand and my feelings about my watch!"

Omega:


----------



## SkxRobbie (Feb 11, 2021)

How bout when a youngster walks up to you and says 'cool swatch' referencing your beloved speedy!


----------



## PFunkateer (Jun 27, 2021)

I like it as something cheap, but as everyone has noted, not for a scalped price if there limited.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

dstfno said:


> I agree, it's a weird move. It seems Omega has been trying to move upmarket since quite some time. Top class in house movements,


Move upmarket? Omega it’s the Only luxury watch brand right now!
Rolex is no longer a regular luxury watch brand, it’s the ultimate status symbol and only available to some kind of people, it’s way above Omega regarding status but no longer a luxury watch brand ( you know, just going to the store and buy a luxury watch to celebrate something in your life or just because you like a certain “expensive “ watch… )
Cartier sells a lot but mainly women quartz watches… there’s an hype around the Santos right now (tremendous watch) but that’s the only one… there are some tanks but you can’t compare them vs the Santos execution, Cartier is mainly a very well status perceived accessories brand 
All the rest of the “luxury” brands are just niche brands exploring a concept, a story and a specific but quite limited market segment (Panarai, Hublot, IWC, JLC…)


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

I had said it was an abomination, but may have been a little rash in my reasoning and think now I'll be seeking these out.
These just may be the next Kiki Picasso or one of the others that have become very valuable and collectable?


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

orpheo said:


> This move is brilliant. Absolutely, brilliant.
> 
> 
> it plays into a beloved model but opens it up at a lower budget and lower quality for many, many others. Owning this is fun and nice, it is also a bit about bragging rights. You own an Omega now!
> ...


Not so brilliant really…Rolex did this with Tudor eons ago 😂


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

03hemi said:


> It cheapens the Omega name with that abomination.


I think I was a little rash to say that and will be seeking these out now.
Never know which one will become the next valuable collectable one?
Seems like a good candidate to purchase and just put it up in it's original packaging.


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

The moonSwatches are a better and far more interesting release than the new ATs.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Pizzadontdie said:


> What exactly defines a fashion watch anyways? We all wear em for fashion. At first I thought it was construction and movement, but then a quartz grand seiko would be fashion watch. Is it simply something you buy at a department store?


The way I'm looking at it, 'fashion' first would be watches that aren't concerned with the longevity of the use of the watch. Say what one will about all watches being fashion watches, but companies like Omega, Rolex, Patek, etc put time into the construction of the movements, cases, dials, etc to ensure that these watches can be used for 10+ years, going into generations. Not quite the same amount of time and effort goes into making a Michael Kors, on the other hand, which may last you 10+ years, or 20+years, but if you break the case, or the movement dies, you probably aren't going to put any money into saving it, or fixing it (unless for serious sentimental value, because the repair costs will almost certainly exceed the cost of just buying a new one.

Same way I am looking at these, because that is how Swatch intends it: these are a fun play and an homage on the Speedmaster, but no one expects that you'll pass one down to your grandchild in 40 years, or that it will even make it that long. If you cracked the bio-ceramic case, there's no fixing that. If the movement dies, you can't even access it to swap or repair it - this watch goes straight in the can, and you go to Swatch and buy a replacement (if they are still making them down the road)



watchcrank_tx said:


> I would like to believe this but suspect all the desirable models will sell out instantly to mall campers who will flip to fellow Instagrammers after 'gramming their unboxing and first wrist shot. Same as the Nasa G-Shocks.
> 
> So when said regular (non-mall camping) folk try to buy them, they will be 3-5 times retail.


With the hype already taking place, that is almost certain - and you can probably bet that Swatch is listening in on which models they should be 'holding back' to make sure scarcity is inflated in the short term 



wuyeah said:


> I think it is all good for Swatch BUT, to Omega, it is more like get F*ed in the @ss by your boss….and your boss took all the credit and money. Well done Swatch.


Would it change your mind if the agreement between Swatch and Omega is that the collaboration is/will take place, but the majority of the profits off the sales go directly to Omega's future budget for R&D? Fact is, we don't know what the internal deal(s) with Swatch and Omega are, and Omega is owned by Swatch anyhow, so while they have a lot of autonomy in regards to their budget and design ethos, there is definitely some level of veto power at the top that they have to abide by.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

GeorgeGordon said:


> My guy, are you aware of what things designed to go to space look like?


People use space suits all the time, I am pretty sure I saw one in the supermarket..
The other day I could not park as there was a lunar rover parked side ways taking a couple of parking spots

but I get you


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

I'm sure the folks at Omega asked the same question about whether this might cheapen the overall brand or the Speedmaster, specifically. And the answer to that is yes, of course, it will. People inclined to dislike Omega will dislike it even more, but in that case, so what? And undoubtedly, a small percentage of Omega owners will throw their Speedmasters in the trash or never buy an Omega again.

But the flipside to that is how much more interest will this generate for the brand? How many more entry level buyers will become interested in Omega and fine watches, and think about purchasing one later on when they have more money? How much interest will this generate within the industry and watch media (and beyond)? Clearly, Omega thinks the positives outweighed the negatives.

Space travel and exploration is in the public consciousness more than it has been in decades. This is an excellent time to do this, and few brands have a direct connection to it like Omega does. 

As an aside, I would love to buy one of these MoonSwatches for my kids. It would be awesome to see my son rocking one of these with me while I'm wearing _my_ Speedmaster. Heck, there's a couple of them I'd like to have for myself. I think this will work out fine for Omega.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> As a secret Swatch collector I want one.
> 
> With the usual caveat being at MRSP and not a penny more.
> 
> So if they sell out in five minutes and are then grey at £2k forget it.


Same. I think it's a brilliant move by Swatch. 

Look at the success Casio had emulating another iconic design and coming up with the "Casioak" in all sorts of colors. Swatch might even add some more colors like an all white, camouflage...just like Casio.

I think the prices will hike initially but then Swatch will wise up and increase production.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

VincentG said:


> Someone posted that a composite bracelet will be forthcoming. So when Omega was bought by the Swatch group did that cheapen the brand? I would enjoy having one even though I have no intensions at all of owning another speedy. For $260 why would I not own one?


I dunno bro, It’s kinda like fat chicks wearing spandex. 🙈 at best it’s a cool watch for a teenager.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

AAMC said:


> Move upmarket? Omega it’s the Only luxury watch brand right now!
> Rolex is no longer a regular luxury watch brand, it’s the ultimate status symbol and only available to some kind of people, it’s way above Omega regarding status but no longer a luxury watch brand ( you know, just going to the store and buy a luxury watch to celebrate something in your life or just because you like a certain “expensive “ watch… )
> Cartier sells a lot but mainly women quartz watches… there’s an hype around the Santos right now (tremendous watch) but that’s the only one… there are some tanks but you can’t compare them vs the Santos execution, Cartier is mainly a very well status perceived accessories brand
> All the rest of the “luxury” brands are just niche brands exploring a concept, a story and a specific but quite limited market segment (Panarai, Hublot, IWC, JLC…)


No need to defend the brand anymore. Your Omegas and mine were rebranded. 
Enjoy your new Grand Swatch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If I can get one, I'm grabbing it! Fortunately my metro area has a Swatch store that will sell this on Saturday. Just gotta get there early i guess.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I own a Speedmaster moon watch and I would love to have one of these new MoonSwatch models. I would have also liked to have been in the room to listen to the Swatch/Omega discussions concerning this model.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Get real, a swatch is a swatch is a swatch is a swatch is a swatch!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I think they are cool and they will be the hype watch this summer and trading for 10x the sales price. I have no desire for one. I enjoy watches because of the engineering, history, and the fact they can be maintained and kept for life. I just don't have the need for a red/teal/blue disposable Speedy.


----------



## Jmerrill (12 mo ago)

I really like them and I think they’re fun. They are what they are at the end of the day. I just hope they eventually become available online. If they do, then I’ll definitely be getting one.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a store near me and will be there (probably waiting in line) to (hopefully) pick up two.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

As a fan and owner of multiple Omega models, I don’t understand the perspective of the “it will devalue my watch!” crowd at all. Literally the only thing it shares with an actual Speedmaster is the case shape and ‘Soeedmaster’ on the dial. It’s made of plastic and has a cheap quartz movement for crying out loud. 

I’ve only just got my first Speedmaster 1861 and I’d still like to get a couple of these as watches I can throw on and not worry about hitting on a fence post. But it hasn’t soured my purchase one bit!

If anything I hope it doesn’t drive people who wouldn’t normally have been looking at the Omega preowned market to start looking, there are some great watches to be had at reasonable prices for some of their previous generation models! 

Or if all the moaners are right or want to start dumping their Omegas for cheap because they have been ‘devalued’ I’ll happily start expanding my collection


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

For the people who do not like this new hybrid Swomega, they are cheap enough that they will be able to afford not to buy 5 or 6 of them


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Jetrider said:


> Not so brilliant really…Rolex did this with Tudor eons ago 😂


Tudor is still at least 10x more expensive than this. Not a fair comparison.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

robertmxm said:


> So, WR 30M at 260 usd price for the Swatch is to be laughed at? How about the original speedy pro, which is priced over 6,000 USD and is WR 50M? It's something to be admired?


As I said in my post, the water resistance is 3 meters, not 30. That means it is safe to wear it in the rain with an umbrella, hahaha. To me, that's laughable coming from a well known watch brand.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

kritameth said:


> +1, this is a prime case of reverse "MoonSwatch-ing" (copyright pending). Let's be MoonSwatch neutral people, it's 2022. Let's just enjoy it, Uranus or otherwise.


Uranus was never on my list to conquer.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

I KNEW IT!! 

There is already one for auction on eBay with a current bid of *USD 4350 and counting* and 2 days to go. 

Limiting sales to selected stores really screwed it. Now people is willing to pay more for this than for the original 😂


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I think it's brilliant. Get a bit of that sneaker drop buzz by causing lines at Swatch stores, then gradually push out more online to meet demand.

Never had any interest in a Speedy myself and I think these are still slightly too large for me, but I'd still consider getting one if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

In Germany, the first ones are already offered on eBay Kleinanzeigen: My personal favorite: Omega x Swatch Mission to Mars, list price 250,00 Euro here for fabulous 6.500,00 Euro…


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

This is brilliant because only Swatch group can pull this off. 

Who knows? Maybe we'll see a Fifty Fathoms version. Then a collab for every icon each of their brands have.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

There have been some here who decry Grand Seiko because of the word, Seiko, they too felt it cheapened the brand because someone could buy a <$100 watch with the same name as a $3000+ Grand Seiko. In other words they wouldn't buy one because they didn't want a watch that was associated with the poors.

I think it's the same thing here; some people are upset that the poors will be wearing an authorized _homage_ to the universally famous moon watch. And that will cheapen their (lessen the return on their investment) watch.

Go Swomega!


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

The same argument comes into play with Casio Oceanus.

Its a Casio.

Oh See Anus.

Well I like to get my oh-see-anus out in the sun and in the public eye.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I like yellow and the Speedy but that will be a firm “no” from me.


----------



## dxholdren (Sep 10, 2020)

Straight from the horses mouth


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

ChronoB said:


> Space travel and exploration is in the public consciousness more than it has been in decades. This is an excellent time to do this, and few brands have a direct connection to it like Omega does.


I think your post makes a lot of sense.

But this part I don't see it. Maybe I'm just blind or dumb but I don't think anyone in the general population have ANY idea of a possible link between the moon and Omega (now, they will know). Only watch nerds like us know about this I think. 

If we ask any normal person that is not into watches what they know about Omega and I doubt someone will mention a Moon. Same for any luxury/high end mainstream watch brand. Normal people don't know about them, except they think they have a high price (like a couple hundred dollars?). Most people would probably be shocked to know we pay thousands for watches 🤯


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't want a plastic Speedy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Nothing like symbolism over authenticity, actually.

The more I absorb what Omega has put its own name on, in this instance, the more the brand seems to be diminishing its own achievements…

…..but, this is Omega’s lot.

Carry on; get ‘em before they bio-degrade (do not place on dash!).


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Doesn’t cheaper the speedy but does cheapen the brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

JimBianchi said:


> I don't want a plastic Speedy.


Then you can strike without hesitation, because the MoonSwatches are made of ceramic and for that you pay five figures at Omega…


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

Unfortunately, as cool as I think these are, I'm going to give up before I even start to try and chase one at retail. They might as well be real speedies at the prices that will be asked.


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

this make sense for a brand like TAG but my word it’s shocking how little regard Swatch group has for the venerable Omega name; there was a time believe it or not that Omega legitimately could have been a contender to Rolex…but this last decade has been shocking to say the least

these watches are fine, they are fun and colorful and
they will create hype and resell for profit just like the snoopy stuff

but it seems like the cautionary tale of Panerai has been completely forgotten: brand equity matters


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

From a purely business and marketing perspective, yes this new MoonSwatch does erode the Omega brand and further dilutes the already crowded Speedmaster product name. It’s not wrong or right to think this way. As a marketer, I see zero benefit to Omega other than perhaps opening the door to potential customers.

As a watch guy and a Speedmaster owner and fan, I like the, and would love to buy all 11. 😁


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Up next:
The Swemaster
The Swa de Ville
The Limited Edition Dark Side of Uranus
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> The same argument comes into play with Casio Oceanus.
> 
> Its a Casio.
> 
> ...


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

countingseconds said:


> As I said in my post, the water resistance is 3 meters, not 30. That means it is safe to wear it in the rain with an umbrella, hahaha. To me, that's laughable coming from a well known watch brand.


what? I see 3 BAR which is 30m


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

RIVI1969 said:


> I KNEW IT!!
> 
> There is already one for auction on eBay with a current bid of *USD 4350 and counting* and 2 days to go.
> 
> Limiting sales to selected stores really screwed it. Now people is willing to pay more for this than for the original 😂


Makes me wonder if these people who bid on some of these eBay listings already are unaware that it is not limited and will be available online later on or if they know and just want it first.

EDIT: Got 6 listings on eBay already, 4 of which are from the same person lol.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Not limited and available to order online later in the year.


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

I think it's brilliant marketing. Could open up Omega to a whole new demographic, i.e. millennials, Gen Z, and so on.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> You're right on all counts. Saturn is unique but that weird ring around the seconds hand.... 😁
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you on them needing to sell them online as it is currently for selected stores and for me, the nearest store is about 4,000km away or 2,500 miles.


They are not limited and will be available online at a later date. So no need to worry.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> Not limited and available to order online later in the year.
> 
> View attachment 16518550


This is nice to know! They'll probbaly still be very hard to find for like 6-12 months... 

Which one do you guys think is gonna be the hottest?


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

i prefer swatchmaster or the Plastic Fantastic.


----------



## alpaslan (Jan 16, 2020)

predapio said:


> Some people need to lighten up. It's like they're been personally attacked.
> Way too many keyboard elitists on the Internet.


That`s right.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

greedy said:


> Enjoy your new Grand Swatch
> 
> View attachment 16518486


Hehehe… and they don’t even have the zarabltazu mirror finishing… what a waste


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Someone's going to need to explain to me how these are not copy-design "homage" watches. 

But give me a moment to grab some popcorn, because I'm sure the tortuous logic used to justify arguments against are bound to be entertaining... 🤣


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

What it does is improve my view of the Invicta Speedway. 








Even homages are better than a plastic Speedmaster.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Medusa said:


> What it does is improve my view of the Invicta Speedway.
> View attachment 16518563
> 
> Even homages are better than a plastic Speedmaster.
> View attachment 16518581


Ew


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Medusa said:


> What it does is improve my view of the Invicta Speedway.
> View attachment 16518563
> 
> Even homages are better than a plastic Speedmaster.
> View attachment 16518581


These look fine, but why they had to put the Tudor BB Chrono pushers?


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't remember when Swatch went to the moon. In the military circles this would be considered stolen valor.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

viknijjar said:


> this make sense for a brand like TAG but my word it’s shocking how little regard Swatch group has for the venerable Omega name; there was a time believe it or not that Omega legitimately could have been a contender to Rolex…but this last decade has been shocking to say the least
> 
> these watches are fine, they are fun and colorful and
> they will create hype and resell for profit just like the snoopy stuff
> ...


I do genuinely struggle with this frame of thought - other than Omega's obsession with special editions, and Rolex's obsession with exclusivity, the two do compete for the same dollars and compete hard - I don't see Omega doing what Panerai did. Panerai got caught up in their own hype, started spitting out multiple variants of their watches and charging increasingly higher and higher prices to the point that the hype has died, the hype-sters have moved on and what you are left with is a smaller crowd of Paneristi that continue to laud their favorite product, but can't get as many people back into it because the price of admission is too high. Rolex find themselves in a similar spot due to the gray-market prices. The occasional individual gets lucky enough to walk into an AD and be able to buy the watch they want (or at least one they somewhat desire) for MSRP, but the average bloke is pretty much stuck having to weigh alternatives, or inflated secondary market prices.

On the other hand, Omega, also has been raising prices (and continues to obsess over far too many special editions), but the special editions DO sell. And in spite of the rising prices, they maintain enough inventory that the bread-and-butter watches are readily available. I may not be able to go to the Boutique and expect to walk out with a Snoopy, but you can bet I won't be on a 4-5 month wait-list for a bog-standard SpeedyPro. That said, the rising prices also price out prospective buyers to some degree. I got my Speedy in 2013, and with a discount, got it under $4K brand new. A bargain on any day back then, in my opinion. And if someone said they are interested in a 2022 Speedy at the 2022 prices, I'd say jump on in if you can afford it. But if mine irreparably broke today, or was stolen tomorrow, I'd have to weigh whether I could get back into a Speedy again, the direction the prices are heading. And I think Omega and Swatch are keen to keep an eye on this. You want to maintain the profitability of the watches in the Omega line, and you want SOME exclusivity, but you don't want the watch to be un-obtainable. For an 18 -21 year old who is space obsessed (and space travel/exploration have been back at the fore-front of conversation this last decade), a Speedy Pro at $7K is already unattainable NOW, but achievable LATER. And what better way to whet their appetite for it than to offer a fun, homage with the MoonSwatch, at a much more comparatively affordable price? They are offering a stepping stone to keep the hype with the next generation, and in that regard, I think this will be a pretty successful endeavor.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

I think this is a great marketing idea. I think it will massively benefit BOTH brands.

I would expect this to be "Omega's" biggest seller ever. I could see it as their number one both in terms of volume, sales and profit. 

It gives Omega and "entry level" piece. That could stir interest in the brand, I could also see them getting clever, introduce higher priced crossovers and possibly a "Trade in Trade up" program.

That could drive HUGE traffic into their stores and create serious brand loyalty and repeat sales.

For Swatch (as a brand) it increases their status as a Low-middle range company. it could allow them to become thought of as a non throw away item. And raise their prices accross the board. And it could also drive Omega customers into Swatch stores.

And seriously..

MISSION. TO. URANUS

EVERYBODY with a sense of humor is going to want one. 
Every potential collector is going to jump on that.
It is worth $250 JUST for the giggle factor alone!


"Can I see your mission to uranus?" 

"is that a mission to Uranus you have there?"
"WHY YES! Thanks for noticing!"

FRIGGIN GOLD!

I AM SO IN!


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm a big Omega fan and yes I have to admit this release does feel like it cheapens the brand a bit. Just seems gimmicky like they want to profit off the Omega name in any way possible.


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm holding out for this....


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

mconlonx said:


> Someone's going to need to explain to me how these are not copy-design "homage" watches.
> 
> But give me a moment to grab some popcorn, because I'm sure the tortuous logic used to justify arguments against are bound to be entertaining... 🤣


Save you the trouble - They are copy-design: Swatch themselves admit that they scanned the case of the Speedmaster Pro to develop molds to spit out exact replicas. And they are totally homages - they grab all the design cues that Speedy fans would be looking for (dot over 90, tri-register, the rocket arrows on the Mission to Mars watch, Omega logo, the velcro strap) - but Swatch isn't claiming that its a unique series of watches then, are they?


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Thinking about getting a Jupiter one but not for now…(even If I live at walking distance from 1 of the 2 Swatch boutiques that will be selling those in my country)

I’ve bought two quartz watches that are scheduled to arrive today


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

I think we are going to need a "MISSION TO URANUS" stand alone thread.

Q: "what is that your wearing?"

A: "It's a MISSION TO URANUS!"

They write themselves, and never gets old.

Yes. it IS juvenile. 

But at $250? SO worth it!


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

StufflerMike said:


> They are not limited and will be available online at a later date. So no need to worry.


Not for sale online.
Only 2 per customer.
Only in selected stores.
20x their value in the used market (eBay)

That sounds pretty limited to me.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

I think it increase the cool factor of the brands (both) in the younger generation.

No swatch store in my country but if I could grab one at US$250 I would, just for the fun.

Now I assume the fact that this is probably a limited edition turns it into a business opportunity for manies out there: Buy 2, sell them for 1k and pay your bills or keep the money for your dream watch.


----------



## DiamondJoeQuimby (Jan 9, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> Up next:
> The Swemaster
> The Swa de Ville
> The Limited Edition Dark Side of Uranus
> 🤣🤣🤣


I would 100% pay valid U.S. currency for a Dark Side of Uranus edition. 

I've got a Seamaster. I want to own a real Speedy at some point. And I love this idea (at retail, flippers can pound sand) and I'm going to try to grab a Neptune.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Everyone should just be thankful that the Mission To Uranus is not the brown one


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Does not bother me, nor influence my opinion of that brand.....


----------



## Messina (May 4, 2016)

_Nice for the price_


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

DiamondJoeQuimby said:


> I would 100% pay valid U.S. currency for a Dark Side of Uranus edition.
> 
> I've got a Seamaster. I want to own a real Speedy at some point. And I love this idea (at retail, flippers can pound sand) and I'm going to try to grab a Neptune.


fifth grade lives on


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Not limited and available to order online later in the year.
> 
> View attachment 16518550


It's good to know they will (eventually) be available online. I wonder if the people bidding on eBay realise it or merely want to be among the first for social media? Already, there is some ludicrous eBay bidding, e.g. bids on this Swatch x Omega have already surpassed 61,000 British pounds‼









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

For people moaning and kvetching over how the Moonswatch cheapens the Omega brand, I'll suggest the following:

1. The Speedmaster's legacy is already cemented in history of horology. Omega has already issued a multitude of variations and limited editions, and none of them have diminished it's iconic status over the years despite all the predictions of WUS members. This is the brand paying homage to one of its own icons, in the truest sense of the word.
2. As for Omega never being able to "catch up" to another popular, over-valued brand, I'll just leave this: good. I hope Omega never loses its creativity and playfulness. When Omega becomes all about perceived prestige and resale value, I'm done with it.

I think this is a genius marketing move and an interesting experiment in brand cross-pollination. When these go online directly, I'll definitely pick a few up.


----------



## Enzo954 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope you all realize that these ebay listings are being artificially pumped by the same people. Some bidders are bidding up their own prices over and over again for no reason. It's pretty obvious if you look at the bidding history in the listing.

I'm sure there are also bidders trying to ruin the listing by doing the same to screw over these sellers.

I feel sorry for the poor saps who decide to buy these on the grey market at a ridiculous price. Once the hype dies down, they're going to realize they paid way too much for a swatch watch that will be mass produced.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

seanc01 said:


> I think this is a great marketing idea. I think it will massively benefit BOTH brands.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

MISSION. TO URANUS.

Best watch name ever!
This is going to need it's own thread.

Juvenile? Puerile? 8 year old-is? Absolutely!
Never gets old


" I have a Rolex Yacht Master" (And of course Grey Poupon, inferred)

"Ya? Well I have a MISSION TO URANUS!"

I AM SO IN


----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

Mars seems like the most popular and likely fastest to sell out.
My favorite as well, but I'd be happy with Jupiter too.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

I don't understand why people care, realistically most of the watches costing more than $100 are a piece of jewelery. If you need to have a watch to tell the time get a Timex or Casio, quartz watches are really accurate in comparison to a traditional automatic.There is a lot of watch snobs that need to get over the fact that they are wearing a luxury time piece/bracelet and not a tool.


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

I kind of like them, I can now throw my moonwatch in the bin  - it's juts a fun watch,i'm sure they will sell plenty to people who think its funky and have 0 idea about the moonwatch and who cares its just a watch!.

I suspect Snoopy will make an appearance at some point.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Doesn’t cheapen the omega brand imho. Let things be even this will pass.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

WatchMeTry said:


> Mars seems like the most popular and likely fastest to sell out.
> My favorite as well, but I'd be happy with Jupiter too.


I 1000% see "MISSION TO URANUS" as the hot seller.
For the Giggle factor alone!
(Yes, I am an 8 year old)

Can you imagine how many young pretty sales girls are going to quit over this?

"Excuse me miss, Do you have a Mission to Uranus?"
"do you mind if I look ...."
"can I try on..."
" I will take...!"


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Scaramouche said:


> Very affordable option for people who always like Omega but can't buy one, also I don't think that for Omega it's a big deal, so...cool collaboration for my opinion.
> Interesting if someone could help with buing one. I feel like it will be limited...


People forget that it was Swatch that saved Omega and not the other way around.


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

RIVI1969 said:


> Not for sale online.
> Only 2 per customer.
> Only in selected stores.
> 20x their value in the used market (eBay)
> ...


From a parallel thread on this forum:









Greetings
Eryk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StufflerMike said:


> They are not limited and will be available online at a later date. So no need to worry.


Thanks Mike 

Sometimes, a watch enthusiast can feel a little bit of FOMO. No, actually I feel a lot of FOMO now


----------



## newhaven1410 (Jan 4, 2018)

Erolek said:


> From a parallel thread on this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone better tell this guy.
🤣🤣


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I don't understand why people care, realistically most of the watches costing more than $100 are a piece of jewelery. If you need to have a watch to tell the time get a Timex or Casio, quartz watches are really accurate in comparison to a traditional automatic.There is a lot of watch snobs that need to get over the fact that they are wearing a luxury time piece/bracelet and not a tool.



Sorry but this argument is so trite. Why does no one ever make this same argument for cars, clothes, food, guns, cell phones, or even pencils for that matter. If there is the cheapest possible alternative that performs the same function as the higher priced item that must mean the higher priced item is superfluous.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Some would like to called it “Collaboration”, but reality Swatch openly did a Speedy homage. A proposal Omega cannot refuse cuz Swatch is the boss.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Seabee1 said:


> Everyone should just be thankful that the Mission To Uranus is not the brown one


I fear this comment won't get the credit it deserves.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm stunned by how many people think that 250€ is great price. I'm not the kind of enthusiast who thinks in features to price ratio but come on, 250 is a lot of money and you basically pay for the speedmaster logo, nothing else. Those watches look cheap as hell beyond the official renders. Check youtube, they look like happy meal toys (RIP).


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

seanc01 said:


> I 1000% see "MISSION TO URANUS" as the hot seller.
> For the Giggle factor alone!
> (Yes, I am an 8 year old)
> 
> ...


I, too, may be 8 years old, because you made me laugh.


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Dec 31, 2011)

skuripanda said:


> I wonder if this move would be seen as brilliant if Rolex did a collab with Timex, where Timex would create a cheap pot metal chrome painted case, plastic bezel and cheap plastic dial, slapped a quartz inside, and then put the Rolex logo on the dial and said "here is your new Submariner".
> 
> Or if Fiat took a Cinquecento chassis, welded an approximation of a Ferrari hull on it, put a 1 litre economy Fiat engine inside, painted the whole thing red and called it "Ferrari TestaRossa", and Ferrari would be on board with it and said "here, use our Ferrari badge because obviously this is a genuine Ferrari".
> 
> I agree that the concept is fun and quirky, I even like the dials and some of the colours... Not a fan of plastic on a 250 dollar watch, but that's my own personal preference... And it might even be a big hit for the company, who knows. As someone who doesn't own a real Speedmaster, and can't afford one any time soon, I still don't think this was a good marketing move for Omega long term, if they want to compete with Rolex in the luxury exclusive market. So I guess it would depend on what their long term strategy even is...


Absolutely agree! If a luxury brand chooses to put their brand name on a cheap product, how can it not cheapen the brand? I made a comment earlier in the thread suggesting that I'd like for Rolex to put out a cheap Datejust and Daytona because I like the looks but not the cost. But I guarantee that Rolex will never do that. They've built their brand up to a certain reputation and price point. They will either stay there, or raise the brand. But they'll never lower it.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Tell me how elitist you are without telling me you are elitist...that's my mindset for people who are decrying Swatch group's decision here to release these fun, quirky, and beautiful watches. I think it is a great move on their part. Guys--young people cannot afford $7,000 for a beautiful watch. Why can't they have this? 98% of America can't--if I am to be honest--afford these high end pieces some of us buy to wear once a month. I am a full time teacher at the high school level with three degrees, and such a purchase is impossible for me in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry but this argument is so trite. Why does no one ever make this same argument for cars, clothes, food, guns, cell phones, or even pencils for that matter. If there is the cheapest possible alternative that performs the same function as the higher priced item that must mean the higher priced item is superfluous.


I am not saying its a bad thing to like nicer things but everything has a level of quality that tops out and you are just paying for brand name. This is all depending on what you are looking for and it applies to almost all of those things. When you are paying for a shirt that is good quality, fits well and looks good, if you want more, you are paying extra for the brand. Cell phones dependent on the O/S you want to run most likely you are getting the base model, if you want the bigger screen and nicer camera you can pay for that and those are justified because of the different tiers in camera or storage needed. When it comes to watches maybe you are looking for scratch resistance, date window, water resistance, a timer, you get that but most the time you pay for more because of the brand. Same thing goes for cars, you get what you want and their are plenty of brands that offer the same type features but after a certain point you pay more for the brand. I would rather buy a Toyota Camry that has the heated seats and birds eye view rather than the lexus version or another luxury brand like a BMW or Audi (Based in the U.S.).

Like I said its not a bad thing to like nicer things or want certain features, I just think people need to understand that not everyone has the income to pay for branding to justify the extra costs when it does the same thing. I love watches and all but when someone buys a watch they are pretty much buying it for the brand and design. Just because I wear an Omega Seamaster that has a better feel and design to it compared to my casio, it doesn't mean my casio is going to crumble into tiny pieces because I paid $100 for it. It still does the same thing as my gshock and my gshock may even do most of the things better. I am not going to shun someone because they bought a cheaper diver or anything like that, if someone likes it they like it, it is literally a watch that tells the time.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Weetabix said:


> I, too, may be 8 years old, because you made me laugh.


I am telling you. Everyone here take watches WAY TOO SERIOUSLY.
Appreciate them for what they are. Fun. A distraction. A hobby. Wearable/ functional art.

If you need to know exactly what time it really is. Look at your GPS linked cell phone.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Tell me how elitist you are without telling me you are elitist...that's my mindset for people who are decrying Swatch group's decision here to release these fun, quirky, and beautiful watches. I think it is a great move on their part. Guys--young people cannot afford $7,000 for a beautiful watch. Why can't they have this? 98% of America can't--if I am to be honest--afford these high end pieces some of us buy to wear once a month. I am a full time teacher at the high school level with three degrees, and such a purchase is impossible for me in the foreseeable future.


Besides Swatch can do what ever they want, they own Omega. How dare they try to make a profit and produce something available to the masses!


----------



## PFunkateer (Jun 27, 2021)

So there 260. But quartz... if you could replace that with manual wind it'd be an automatic buy for me.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

ferrarif1fan said:


> I just with Rolex would do the same. I'd love to have a Datejust or maybe a Daytona. But there ain't no way in this wide world I'd ever pay even retail price for one. Just way too expensive for a wristwatch. But if I could pick up the exact same look for $260, I'll buy at least one of each.


That’s what Pagani are for. Maybe some plastic ICE too.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

What came to my mind when I see the anger associated with this fun looking project.

Lighten up Francis....
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

newhaven1410 said:


> Someone better tell this guy.
> 🤣🤣
> View attachment 16518738


😂😂😂😂😂😂 there is always people with more money than brains.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

rdoder said:


> Are there Omega Speedmaster owners that are upset? MoonSwatch doesn't look like the same thing as the original.
> 
> I think MoonSwatch would appeal to some that really really really want Speedmaster, but couldn't afford it, and see MoonSwatch as a nice, legitimate homage.


I love speedies.. I bought mine on July 20, 2019...pretty significant date for the speedie. The case is signed by Gen. Tom Stafford. 

I love this project. It looks fun and I'll probably grab one just to see. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Theyre not sold as a set? Need to buy six times to complete?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

PFunkateer said:


> So there 260. But quartz... if you could replace that with manual wind it'd be an automatic buy for me.


Been bouncing back and forth on this myself - before all the details leaked, I was hoping for just that, and my excitement was building up. Then it was confirmed that it will be a quartz watch and my excitement abated - I don't hate quartz, but I have quartz chronograph I am happy with and don't really need a second one. But as I keep looking in, the Mission to Mars keeps singing a happy song in my head and won't leave. Fortunately for me, I do not live anywhere near one of the stores that will have these in stock and I am NOT interested in playing the hyped up watch-flip game so I can comfortably sit back and watch as others jump in and just wait until these watches go on regular release and online sale - at that time, if I still feel the Mars watch, I can jump in


----------



## phlegm (Nov 30, 2021)

It's the Speedmaster you can give your kids without worrying.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Its basically an Omega homage to every cheap plastic watch ever made.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

So what time on Saturday will be the first news article titled "Man Robbed of SwatchXOmega Leaving Swatch Store" or "Riot Breaks Out at Swatch Store After SwatchxOmega Supplies Run Out"?


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Regardless of whether this is a hit or miss for Swatch/Omega, it has been entertaining watching so many watch "enthusiast's" b-holes pucker and clench in consternation over it. For that alone, I give them props.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

WatchMeTry said:


> Mars seems like the most popular and likely fastest to sell out.
> My favorite as well, but I'd be happy with Jupiter too.


There's a red one (I assume that's Mars) on ebay. 58 bids, and it's now over two grand. 

Scalpers and traders are part of the problem - but only _a_ part.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> There's a red one (I assume that's Mars) on ebay. 58 bids, and it's now over two grand.
> 
> Scalpers and traders are part of the problem - but only _a_ part.


Ebay...
Where you can pay $2million for a French fry, that looks like Joan of Arc and is haunted?

Not much you can do to compete with those people.


----------



## timkyen (Jun 13, 2021)

Upon further investigation, I am starting to have a change in heart. I didn't know the line was so extensive representing the planets (sun and moon too) in our solar system! They are fun and now I am open to picking one up just for the concept. Collaborations are always a fun idea!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I really don't understand this swatch hate. If it was not for Swatch, there would most likely no longer be an Omega. In the late 1970's and early 1980's Omega (along with most Swiss watch makers) were on the ropes. They vastly underestimated quartz watches and got hammered. They then offered quartz watches but those were very complex and problematic. Once the financial crisis of the mid 1970's hit, Omega was at "death's" door. There was nothing that Omega offered that others did not offer. Everybody offered mechanical chronos during that time. Then in the early 1980's Seiko offered quartz analog chronos. Now there was no need to buy an Omega Speedy. Then came Swatch which offered $50 quartz watches. They were considered disposable as they could not be serviced but they were very reliable and lasted for years (I still have a couple from the 1980's that run fine). At the price, they were quite affordable and quite popular. These watches helped to save Omega (and the Swiss watch industry)

I honestly thing that Omega needs an entry level watch as all of their watches are $3500 or over. They also need more quartz watches (I think Grand Seiko has shown, folks will hand over big money on a quartz). The whole purpose of an entry level watch is to get folks hooked on the brand. Somebody comes in and buys a SBGX261 for $2200 and wears it for a few years. They become so impressed with it that they return to buy a spring drive or a automatic. That is how Omega used to be. You started out with a quartz Seamaster and then moved up to an auto Seamaster, then a Speedmaster etc.

I think this Moon Swatch will cause folks to be interested in Speedmasters. A young guy goes and buys this watch. He loves the look and it gives him many years of trouble free time keeping. 5 or 10 years later he is in the market for a new watch and because he loved his Moon swatch, he goes and buys a Speedy Pro. The Moon Swatch is a Omega colab with Swatch so it is Omega.

I am interested in buying the Moon version of the Moon Swatch if I can get it for no more then $350 when all is said and done. Here is hoping it can be bought online at Swatch soon enough


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I will say this. Can there be anymore Nose in the Air snobs ?
These threads are ridiculous, it's like someone took their first born.

Decaf, people, try the decaf.

Oh, and boxers, if your nuts got twisted


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Medusa said:


> Its basically an Omega homage to every cheap plastic watch ever made.


So, even if Omega does it? It is still a Homage?

Between 
1 MISSION. TO. URANUS!
2 "Watch" people getting all bent
3 An "Omega knock off/ Homage" made by Omega.

This watch has definitely won the internet. And changed the game


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

This is dumb.

It's a plastic quartz with the word Omega on the dial. The excitement and amount of people crawling over each other to get one is stupid. 

There I said it..


----------



## Fatal_emission (Aug 19, 2019)

Since its nigh on impossible to buy one its a pointless argument.


----------



## skuripanda (Nov 17, 2021)

I hope the Chinese hop on this bandwaggon soon, go full meta and create a plastic homage of the Omega/Swatch plastic homage of the Speedmaster.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

seanc01 said:


> So, even if Omega does it? It is still a Homage?
> 
> Between
> 1 MISSION. TO. URANUS!
> ...


Yes, absolutely. Better press than the actual moon mission.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> Someone's going to need to explain to me how these are not copy-design "homage" watches.
> 
> But give me a moment to grab some popcorn, because I'm sure the tortuous logic used to justify arguments against are bound to be entertaining... 🤣



Copy design or homage, what does it matter? Swatch group owns Omega and Swatch. They do have the final say in these matters so they green lighted it. I think Swatch Group, Swatch and Omega all see things to gain by it. Swatch group sees more watches bought. Swatch sees an uptick in sales and Omega sees the possibility that folks that buy and like the Moon Swatch will buy Speedmasters in the future


----------



## skuripanda (Nov 17, 2021)

Fatal_emission said:


> Since its nigh on impossible to buy one its a pointless argument.


Wouldn't it be ironic if it would be easier to buy a real Speedmaster and these would gain 10x the retail price on the secondary market because of scarcity?


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

skuripanda said:


> I hope the Chinese hop on this bandwaggon soon, go full meta and create a plastic homage of the Omega/Swatch plastic homage of the Speedmaster.


If they do green.. it could be the "WeedMaster" .
Brown could be the "Dr. Seymour Butts"
They could brand it Cowmega. or Xomega


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Lawrence648 said:


> So what time on Saturday will be the first news article titled "Man Robbed of SwatchXOmega Leaving Swatch Store" or "Riot Breaks Out at Swatch Store After SwatchxOmega Supplies Run Out"?


Other member posted this pic… there’s already cues in some places


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Think from bright side, swatch is nurturing a new generation of potential Omega future shoppers.

Imagine some dad bought his kids SwatchMoon. Kids grew up with it, learning planets and universe, creating some fun memories. They grow up, know more about mechanical watches and wanting the watch they once had, so they seek after a Speedmaster.

Highly possible.


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

*Chill out guys, Rolex been doing the same thing for 100 years, they call it Tudor*




This has to be the intention - increase reach. Otherwise I really don't see the point.



wuyeah said:


> Think from bright side, swatch is nurturing a new generation of potential Omega future shoppers.
> 
> Imagine some dad bought his kids SwatchMoon. Kids grew up with it, learning planets and universe, creating some fun memories. They grow up, know more about mechanical watches and wanting the watch they once had, so they seek after a Speedmaster.
> 
> Highly possible.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^ FOMO Hype....


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

AAMC said:


> Other member posted this pic… there’s already cues in some places


Christ on a bike. Don't they have jobs?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Theyre not sold as a set? Need to buy six times to complete?


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

greedy said:


> and the Velcro is aimed at people who don’t know how to tie their laces,


Actually, apart fromthe NASA astronauts using velcro straps for their mission watches, there also was an official Omega version with straps serving as the origin for the one used on the Swatch models. As others already mentioned, the red one refers to Omega's Alaska Project both with the color as well as the special hand shape used in the chronograph subdials.





__





Seltene Omega Speedmaster Alaska Project | Vintage Portfolio







www.vintage-portfolio.com





One has to acknowledge that there has been quite some thought being put into the design of the collaboration and there are more connections to the heritage than just using the Speedmaster name.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I will try to head out to the shop tomorrow and see if I can get a hold of Saturn(maybe moon - looks too much like the real Speedy though) and Mars. (I REALLY want Mars)


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

I think this is a great, fun thing. It’s basically a beater/fun/toy version of the speedy. I don’t think it in any way cheapens the Omega brand. If anything, it breathes a bit of life and buzz into things.

The upside for swatch? A ton of folks who are past the swatch stage of their WISdom are going to buy these. All of a sudden, swatch is on our radar! Imagine that.

For omega, it extends a bit of the brand downward to the young smartwatch/fashion watch crowd and creates an aspiration and brand affinity that Omega is lacking. When moonswatch folks buy their first big boy watch, it’s gonna be a speedy.

For me, these are awesome, cool, fun things and I plan on getting at least a couple. Starting with the Saturn and Mercury. Ya can’t beat the price point and, IMHO, every collector should have some fun, just for the heck of it pieces in the collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

One-Seventy said:


> Christ on a bike. Don't they have jobs?


Why go to work, when the potential ROI and resale on being first to get your hands on 2 of these bad boys could pay for all the time off taken


----------



## jyp2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

And will be available online at a later date 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank god this didn't end up in the other 11 threads.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> Thank god this didn't end up in the other 11 threads.


I haven’t used the search function this much in years!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Why would they limit those? They gonna sell like hot cakes. Why would they want to give the buckets of dough to speculators? That would be a silly move.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

skuripanda said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if it would be easier to buy a real Speedmaster and these would gain 10x the retail price on the secondary market because of scarcity?


It would be ironic... and I fully expect it to happen.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

One-Seventy said:


> Don't they have jobs?


Probably they have but have priorities also


----------



## Chrisrichardsons2k (Apr 19, 2019)

I don’t see this as expanding reach, but what do I know. People that aren’t into watches probably aren’t going to spend close to $300 on this. If it was $50, sure. But this is just going to be bought by watch enthusiasts, and flipped on eBay for absurd prices until swatch opens up online purchase for everyone - at which point watch enthusiasts will start to lose interest since it’s so easily available, like the Casio oak. Again though - what do I know.


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

These watches are fun and approachable, nothing wrong with that. No one that knows watches will confuse this watch with the real thing. If Omega made a quartz version of the speedmaster in a 42mm size, I'd buy it.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Dang... That's awesome now. 
The freshness and the very serious derision. Genius.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Just went to the Swatch dealer to check them out. Gotta say they look very awesome. The bright colored ones are not to my taste but will be highly appreciated by Swatch collectors while the others pretty much all looked good to great to me

I was not allowed to hold them. The AD said they were even locked in their case. (AD sounds funny for Swatch hehe) Main reason I dropped by was to hold other watches of the same material. It's just plastic. Nice plastic. Looks good but forget about the fancy promise of 'ceramic'. It's a plastic. 

The two girls in the store said they received 400 emails and 1100 calls. I was there maybe 10 minutes and they got 5 calls and one other drop-in. 

This store in Rotterdam (700k inhabitants) expects crazy long lines but have been told by Swatch that there will be enough watches coming in to serve everybody within 3 months or so


----------



## Biguk997 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just seems like they wanted to have some fun


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

I think it is a great idea and a fun gateway to mechanicals. I wish I lived near a swatch store.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

It is going to be like Fukushima here when they announce an Omega x Swatch Seamaster, isn't it?

I REALLY hope these guys have a sense of humor. And run with their naming conventions

I'd be in for the
Arctic White POLE DANCER
and the Trench Explorer


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I'd love to know what Bio Ceramic is. The site description sounds a little vague. Plastic + ceramic is called plas-ramic. I can't find the BIO


It is two parts ceramic powder mixed with one part plastic. The plastic is made from castor oil. Which is squeezed from beans.









Swatch Bioceramic: Shallow Wade - The Truth About Watches


Swatch BioCeramic. The plastic fantastic watchmaker wants you to feel better about cheap plastic synthesized from a plant base.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I was on the verge of lambasting the lines to be the first and how Amazon and social Media have cultivated this idiot thinking.

Then I remembered that people have been doing this idiotic crap since we stopped migrating with animal herds and started collecting crap to use as status symbols.

People gonna peep.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I see what they're trying to do, but this won't stop flippers from trying to squeeze as much profit as possible from people who just have to have it NOW.

It'll only be an exclusive flex for a limited time. Gotta jump on it before everybody (i.e. the poors) can get them. Once that happens they won't be cool anymore.


----------



## 96SS10SS (Apr 19, 2013)

This is the perfect Speedy beater. I’d pick up a Mars for myself and one for each of my 2 nephews/niece if they were interested.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

So we heard in the dozen other topics about this.

Thanks for this PSA.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


Cry.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Scalper bots can’t exactly wait in line outside of a store! So it’s right they make first wave in person only.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I would like to believe this but suspect all the desirable models will sell out instantly to mall campers who will flip to fellow Instagrammers after 'gramming their unboxing and first wrist shot. Same as the Nasa G-Shocks.
> 
> So when said regular (non-mall camping) folk try to buy them, they will be 3-5 times retail.


meh. I'm patient. I'm willing to wait for...
"I GOT THE CALL" from the Swatch Boutique.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

jyp2000 said:


> And will be available online at a later date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

I mean they are plastic and quartz, they shouldn't be hard to produce. I wouldn't drive to a Swatch boutique and stand in line for one but I definitely might order one after a night of drinking. I'm glad to hear that these won't be limited.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


I really like the MoonSwatch idea. I love a bit of color. 🥰


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

ferrin said:


> Why would they limit those? They gonna sell like hot cakes. Why would they want to give the buckets of dough to speculators? That would be a silly move.


See below 



MrDisco99 said:


> I see what they're trying to do, but this won't stop flippers from trying to squeeze as much profit as possible from people who just have to have it NOW.
> 
> It'll only be an exclusive flex for a limited time. Gotta jump on it before everybody (i.e. the poors) can get them. Once that happens they won't be cool anymore.


In other words


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Just been to one of the swatch shops in London that are going to be selling the Moonswatch.
There are dealers sleeping outside the shop already. They expect to flip them for thousands..these will not be easy to get .
The shop reckons they will be gone within 3 hours. The guys on the street reckon an hour...so good luck to the casual enthusiast


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I think I'm starting to get sick of these.


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

newhaven1410 said:


> Someone better tell this guy.
> 
> View attachment 16518738


Hahaha there’s one at 60k on eBay UK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Loving watching the hype-chasers trying to figure out right now, which ones will have the greatest hype come official release on Saturday:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

That makes sense, Omega wants this Swatch to be their gateway product, progressing from the MoonSwatch to the Moonwatch to the 321 Ed White to the Moonshine Gold.









Hands-On: The Resplendent Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Professional In Moonshine Gold


Let me play among the stars.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll be glad when all this Swatchmega hubbub dies down and we can get back to the endless stream of "Is this watch too big?" and "Which watch should I buy next?" threads.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

doggbiter said:


> I'll be glad when all this Swatchmega hubbub dies down and we can get back to the endless stream of "Is this watch too big?" and "Which watch should I buy next?" threads.


You forgot grandpas watch.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

I live a few hours from one of the boutiques. I thought about driving over and picking a couple up. Then again, I'm not sure what I need them for. Then again, again, I have boxes of watches that I'm not sure what I need them for.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Can I wear it in the shower?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Does anyone know if the Toronto location has them on display yet? Not interested in lining up, but wouldn’t mind seeing it in person when in the area.


----------



## cgalny (Mar 3, 2012)

Would it be inappropriate if I offered $150 above the going rate on the 26th to someone willing to stand in line and get one for me? There are no Swatch stores anywhere close to me.


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

How is it that people have them listed on eBay already? Or are they just taking a gamble in the hopes that they will be able to snag one during release?


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

Cybotron said:


> I think I'm starting to get sick of these.


This. I'm already envisioning taking pictures to list it on ebay because it sat in my watch box unworn for a year after a week of wearing... 🤣


----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)

These remind me a lot of those Lamborghini kit cars. From 50 feet away, they can look legit, but when you get close, everything just seems to fall apart....


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it...it makes Omega so cool  

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroUpFourOut (Oct 3, 2021)

cgalny said:


> Would it be inappropriate if I offered $150 above the going rate on the 26th to someone willing to stand in line and get one for me? There are no Swatch stores anywhere close to me.


Offer them a Patek in Tiffany blue if they stand in line for you. Seems fair.


----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry, just had to open a 13th thread.....


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

seanc01 said:


> It is going to be like Fukushima here when they announce an Omega x Swatch Seamaster, isn't it?
> 
> I REALLY hope these guys have a sense of humor. And run with their naming conventions
> 
> ...


They could also riff off of 007 and do a pink James Bondage.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

alexxg said:


> They will be available as a mass production model, they pretty much said that. They want the initial scarcity so that people use social media to brag about getting it.


Very good to know, thanks. I had missed that last night.


mconlonx said:


> Someone's going to need to explain to me how these are not copy-design "homage" watches.
> 
> But give me a moment to grab some popcorn, because I'm sure the tortuous logic used to justify arguments against are bound to be entertaining... 🤣


They are both clones and homages, the latter in both the dictionary sense and the euphemism used on this forum.


imaCoolRobot said:


> meh. I'm patient.


I am too. Glad to know they won't be limited.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> Copy design or homage, what does it matter?


Because some people have issues with stuff like that, when certain other companies do the copying?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

cgalny said:


> Would it be inappropriate if I offered $150 above the going rate on the 26th to someone willing to stand in line and get one for me? There are no Swatch stores anywhere close to me.


Why not... Although this isn't a Birkin bag. It'll be available on the Swatch website soon enough according to Swatch. 
Cheers


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Even worse is that it has bids so it will sell for that much too. The one below also has bids at £5400. That’s the same price as an actual speedmaster.


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

They're on a mission for uranus!


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

dstfno said:


> I agree, it's a weird move. It seems Omega has been trying to move upmarket since quite some time. Top class in house movements, stopping with childish limited editions (007), increasing prices,... and now they do this  If you want to have your brand associated with luxury and quality you cannot attach it to anything that is affordable.
> 
> I would guess some bean counters at Swatch saw this as a good (short term) move for them.


Hmm. I guess the Rolex x Domino’s Pizza colab’ didn’t come to mind?









5 of the Weirdest Rolex Watches Ever Made


Offerings from the Crown are timeless and notoriously conservative. Or are they?




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

ferrin said:


> Why would they limit those? They gonna sell like hot cakes. Why would they want to give the buckets of dough to speculators? That would be a silly move.


Yeah, I can't think of a single successful watch manufacturer that keeps production low vs demand and ends up with waiting lists and crazy grey market prices.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

cgalny said:


> Would it be inappropriate if I offered $150 above the going rate on the 26th to someone willing to stand in line and get one for me? There are no Swatch stores anywhere close to me.


They'll open the bid at 500, you'll horse-trade down to tree-fiddy or so, and get your cheap plastic watch that you'll wear once, go "neat", and stuff in a cupboard for 600 dollars - rather than waiting until it appears online and paying a normal, retail price like we used to. And the cycle will continue.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

dstfno said:


> I agree, it's a weird move. It seems Omega has been trying to move upmarket since quite some time. Top class in house movements, stopping with childish limited editions (007), increasing prices,... and now they do this  If you want to have your brand associated with luxury and quality you cannot attach it to anything that is affordable.
> 
> I would guess some bean counters at Swatch saw this as a good (short term) move for them.


Omega is Omega. People have been saying they are going to damage their brand for years because of limited editions, product placement/associations, etc. They still seem to make quality watches and stay in business. Not everybody wants or needs to become Rolex.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> They'll open the bid at 500, you'll horse-trade down to tree-fiddy or so, and get your cheap plastic watch that you'll wear once, go "neat", and stuff in a cupboard for 600 dollars - rather than waiting until it appears online and paying a normal, retail price like we used to. And the cycle will continue.


Preying upon the "right now look at me" mentality. Fads keep happening because marketing knows how to pimp us out.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

The number of posts generated by this cheap plastic watch is pretty amusing. beyond that, let's take a knee to respect the marketing genius who came up with this. if the goal was to generate buzz about wristwatches in an era of smart watches, mission accomplished. a legion of websites and blogs have lit up over it.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

BUT limited time offer only until Swatch decided to put it off production. Please wash up, line up, hype up, you got few days to go.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

leadbelly2550 said:


> The number of posts generated by this cheap plastic watch is pretty amusing. beyond that, let's take a knee to respect the marketing genius who came up with this. if the goal was to generate buzz about wristwatches in an era of smart watches, mission accomplished. a legion of websites and blogs have lit up over it.





Twowheelsandwatches said:


> Preying upon the "right now look at me" mentality. Fads keep happening because marketing knows how to pimp us out.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

leadbelly2550 said:


> The number of posts generated by this cheap plastic watch is pretty amusing. beyond that, let's take a knee to respect the marketing genius who came up with this. if the goal was to generate buzz about wristwatches in an era of smart watches, mission accomplished. a legion of websites and blogs have lit up over it.


This will likely result in increased mechanical watch popularity. I know I found my way here after a stint with an Apple watch. 

Once again, man was tempted with an Apple. Why didn't I see that coming?


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

First I've heard of it, but let me tell you... really cheapens the Swatch brand.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I expedite said:


> Once again, man was tempted with an Apple. Why didn't I see that coming?


For a species with forward facing eyes, our ability to look forward is well and truly inferior to our ability to look back. Double that for the ability to seemingly only learn by looking forward and forgetting whats behind.

-ancient Kansas proverb.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I've been saying...

the hype machine for these is working so hard they're going to sell for more than the real thing.

Gotta get that IG flex before the riff raff can get them and they're not cool anymore.

I wonder how many of these sellers actually have possession of their merchandise or if they're just planning to be lucky enough to get one on Saturday.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

I agree - no big deal - it's a plastic watch! Hardly any competition or reflection upon an actual Omega Speedmaster watch.

It's like by a model corvette because you own an actual, full-size corvette - or buying a little electric version for your kid.

It's no big deal. In fact, it's actually good fun.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

A bit late to table on this topic, bud…


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

This is actually really good news and I hope it's true... that is to say, if these things eventually become available at MSRP, there's a chance I might buy every model and make it into a collection. At the least I'm sure I'll end up with one or two. But if I'm stuck trying to buy at 3 in the morning for 20 seconds once a month, or chasing scalpers asking $4000 a piece... then forget it.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

screw all the bitter haters, i appreciate the thread on this information OP

i certainly wasnt gon' skim through a dozen threads with 15+ pages each just to get an info on its future availability


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I recon it's a Stolen Valor


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

grafiz said:


> First I've heard of it, but let me tell you... really cheapens the Swatch brand.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah,......er.......hey, wait a minute!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

jyp2000 said:


> And will be available online at a later date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, are you going to buy one? 

Or, are you just posting this because the Swatch+Omega collab is the flavour of the day?


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


Oh, I'm totally buying one when they go Online. Probably the Moon version. Maybe the Mercury version. Like the Mars and Neptune and Pluto too. The rest kinda suck. 

But I'm going to get one. I'm going to enjoy owning an Omega. And a Swatch.

I mean, everyone thinks that "Mercedes" is such a luxury brand - and it is. Here in the States. In the EU - my "facilities engineer" cousin with 5 (or 6) kids and stay at home wife owns a Mercedes passenger van. And it doesn't cheapen the brand of Mercedes at all.

Just because Omega is making an affordable watch doesn't mean Omega is any worse of a brand at all. Frankly, some of the upper tier brands should take a page from Omega's book.

If something is forever unattainable, it will eventually become undesirable. Rolex is rapidly approaching that for me. Patek and Breguet, and friends already were there.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

It kind of reminds me of the Casio X Audemars Piguet collab from a couple years ago.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

Some interesting looking watches, especially the Saturn version. As for some of you people


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

doggbiter said:


> I'll be glad when all this Swatchmega hubbub dies down and we can get back to the endless stream of "Is this watch too big?" and "Which watch should I buy next?" threads.



So.. Do you think we are going to have a ton of

"is my Omega x Swatch real or fake" threads too?

And
" I just paid $2500 for my new MISSION.TO. URANUS. on Ebay can anybody tell me if it's real?
Or, did I get ripped a new one?"

"Am I an A-Hole for buying a MISSION. TO. URANUS Above retail?"


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

It seems apparent that this is one of the most popular topics to hit WUS in some time. 










Stolen Valor


We might have made you a runway or two here and there. Some of it may still be extant as part of a civilian airport now NAS Olathe KS ring a bell?




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Let’s be honest, it’s not going to be kids and young adults new to watches wearing these. It’s going to be YouTube and Instagram “influencers” and watch dorks (us) who paid 4x in price because they had a major case of FOMO. These will sell like hotcakes, but not to who you think. Yup. It'll...




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch+Omega moon watch POLL- yea or nay? Vote Now!


Let's tally up the passions on both sides.




www.watchuseek.com













SwatchXOmega


There will be haters and lovers like any watch. I AM a Speedy fan and own a 2005 Speedster. I gotta say, I like these new Ceramic pieces. If they cost anywhere near the real deal, I'd laugh at them. Normally I also laugh at Quartz watches, but I'm getting one! Which one would people get? You can...




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega model POLL


You are in line at the Swatch boutique: ... vote in the poll for which models you will choose!




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

It is a $260 Speedy with fun colors, what's not to get excited about. Thank goodness production will not be limited. The Chinese factory will be able to crank out a watch for everyone.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

sea_urchin said:


> You know the hype machine is in full swing when wei koh from revolution gets onboard with a ton of yt vids all waxing lyrical (aka nonsense) and wearing gloves when displaying them ... lol


I don't see the appeal of that dude. The shilling in those videos is utterly cringe inducing.

All that aside, I agree with the OP. This release has brought out a shocking number of posters whose sense of self is way too wrapped up in a commodity and their feelings related to how the world views that commodity. It's kind of depressing.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

At this rate, the Swatch+Omega MoonSwatch could have its own sub-forum with its two sub-forum digits ending in 86.


----------



## jyp2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

NC_Hager626 said:


> So, are you going to buy one?
> 
> Or, are you just posting this because the Swatch+Omega collab is the flavour of the day?


Yeah, I will eventually. I was super bummed because I don’t have an AD near me, and now I’m excited to get my hands on one when the opportunity arises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

OMG,,,
Chinese Omega X Swatch rip off brand..
Xmegma...


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pictures or you are just making it up!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> You forgot grandpas watch.


I can't wait until the Moonswatch is the watch people are finding in the back of grandpa's sock drawer. 

Those "what's it worth" comments are going to be the best.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> At this rate, the Swatch+Omega MoonSwatch could have its own sub-forum with its two sub-forum digits ending in 86.


Can you imagine when the Breguet x Swatch, Harry Winston x Swatch, Blancpain x Swatch, and Glashutte x Swatch collabs are introduced?


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

we need a poll on this asap


----------



## BlackClayWatches (Feb 16, 2021)

There is currently one on eBay in the UK with 37 bids going for £63,000.00.

im assuming people are trying to run the scalper out of town and not that they are that daft….









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

seanc01 said:


> So.. Do you think we are going to have a ton of
> 
> "is my Omega x Swatch real or fake" threads too?
> 
> ...


Seriously though, with the prices some of these are already going for on Ebay, there is going to be some serious buyer's remorse for people too impatient to wait a few more months. 

If there's one thing the decade of the 1980's proved, it's that Swatch knows how to market and sell a ton of watches. If anybody thinks this limited in-store rollout wasn't designed to generate hype and buzz, they are deluding themselves.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

gstand said:


> It's like by a model corvette because you own an actual, full-size corvette - or buying a little electric version for your kid.


By way of example, I have a very detailed die cast scale model of a 1972 Datsun 240Z in orange. Just like the actual 1972 Datsun 240Z that I own and resto-modded.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Still planning on getting one. Just to say that I got one.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

ferrin said:


> Why would they limit those? They gonna sell like hot cakes. Why would they want to give the buckets of dough to speculators? That would be a silly move.


1. Hype a new product coming out
2. Hype that that product is a collaboration with a well known luxury brand
3. 'Leak' the information about the product a few days before the official release to enhance the hype
4. Confirm the 'leaks' and reveal that for the initial release, you have limited the geographic locations the watch will be made available, you have limited the number of watches available at each location, and the number of watches a person can purchase during the day. - People now have all the information they need for the Hype-machine to go completely into overdrive
5. Release the displays so that people can drool over the release and see it in the flesh - but no touchy! Hype builds up to nuclear levels
6. Opening release day - EVERYONE is trying to get the most popular units, or those perceived to be most popular. Everyone wants to be first to get their hands on one, first to Instagram that, first to review it and first to get out the word. Hype is at hypersonic levels
7. People go crazy trying to get out and get one - Tickle-Me-Elmo for adults-others go crazy trying to region-hop to try to get more, or jump into line the next day to see if others are still in stock - people then get into a competition to see who can possibly be the first to complete the collection. Hype is it Ludicrous Speed.
8. The initial drop is sold out - now people are competing to get their hands on full collections or the most hyped models - After market prices start to rise, and go through the roof. Other's who weren't inclined may consider selling for the short term gains, raising prices further. Hype has gone to Plaid.

It all builds up so that, when Swatch announces, later in the year, that the watches are now freely available in the stores, and online and there are no limits, the hype machine forgets that these were only temporarily limited and were going to be openly released soon - now everyone wants one, everyone gets one, or 2, or even all 11 and Swatch gets mucho word of mouth from the hype machine - the only ones who lose out are the ones who spent stupid money during the hype phase because they didn't want to wait, and the ones who bought into the inflated aftermarket prices and now, can't resell cause no one will pay them the inflated prices.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mconlonx said:


> Because some people have issues with stuff like that, when certain other companies do the copying?


There are past examples of the Swatch brand cloning (aside from colors) non-Swatch Group brands, and I don't much care for those. A Swatch Group brand cloning a Swatch Group design doesn't bother me in the least.

I've generally observed people's opinion of clones to be more nuanced than "all clones are bad" or "all clones are good."


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

joelscott7 said:


> Some people buy watches because they like them, not for social status.


What’s your point?


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

For those in and around NYC we’ve the opposite problem, there are 5 stores selling these on Saturday. What’s the plan on when and which store to go?

one comment mentioned the fidi one should have less foot traffic for weekend. 
I was thinking waiting at the grand central one since you don’t have to wait in the cold. But issue there is that store is as small as a closet, will they even get much stock?
and do we k ow what time each store opens on Saturday?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

For months we heard you all whining about Rolex availability and price, now you cannot take a bit of Swatch x Omega!?


----------



## Tentimes (Sep 29, 2021)

Great news actually.


----------



## Tentimes (Sep 29, 2021)

Let's do polls.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I expedite said:


> This will likely result in increased mechanical watch popularity. I know I found my way here after a stint with an Apple watch.
> 
> Once again, man was tempted with an Apple. Why didn't I see that coming?


maybe, but isn't the plastic swatchmaster/moonswatch quartz?


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Swatch x omega? This is the first I'm hearing about it


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

leadbelly2550 said:


> maybe, but isn't the plastic swatchmaster/moonswatch quartz?


Yes, but my Apple watch wasn't mechanical either...it was just really annoying.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I expedite said:


> Yes, but my Apple watch wasn't mechanical either...it was just really annoying.


different strokes. i wear a garmin on the right - no touch screen, no ability to respond to calls/texts. wouldn't want an apple watch. Spouse, on the other hand, has shelved all her analog watches (a few nicer/more costly than anything this watch geek owns) for her apple.


----------



## Commandercody66 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just phoned my local Swatch store - they've confirmed they're going to open early on Saturday and most likely they'll be queues.... for a Swatch. Where has the world come to...?!

Having just sold my Speedy Sapphire Sandwich, might be tempted to pick one up.

Swatch sales rep: Yes can I help you sir?
Me: Yeah I want a couple of them Uranuses please...


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

appophylite said:


> 1. Hype a new product coming out
> 2. Hype that that product is a collaboration with a well known luxury brand
> 3. 'Leak' the information about the product a few days before the official release to enhance the hype
> 4. Confirm the 'leaks' and reveal that for the initial release, you have limited the geographic locations the watch will be made available, you have limited the number of watches available at each location, and the number of watches a person can purchase during the day. - People now have all the information they need for the Hype-machine to go completely into overdrive
> ...


Cool story but haven't they already, before anyone has bought one, announced that they are not LE and will be available online in a few weeks?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh the irony. How many "normal people" do you really think are going to be able to get one of these at retail?
> 
> I actually kinda like the Speedy for the masses idea. It could be a genius marketing move. It's something only a wide spectrum conglomerate like Swatch could pull off.
> 
> Problem is, these are going to be even more exclusive than the real Speedys.


No they won't be.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Only 30 of these equal.a Rolex. Swatch revenue takes the crown very quickly.


----------



## PetePetePete (Dec 19, 2020)

ZeroUpFourOut said:


> Offer them a Patek in Uranus blue if they stand in line for you. Seems fair.


Fixed it for you 😏


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

PeteJ said:


> joelscott7 said:
> Some people buy watches because they like them, not for social status.





PeteJ said:


> What’s your point?


A "watch" IS a status symbol. And jewelry.

Most under 40 don't wear a watch. and most under 25 have never owned a "watch".(meaning a device with the sole purpose of telling the time).

They use their cells to check the time.

Their "watches" are multifunction devices integrated into their cell. Or multifunction fitness trackers that also give time information. But that is NOT their primary role.

This is like the old, " I subscribe to Playboy. But ONLY for the well written articles and enlightened political commentary"


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

iuprof said:


> Can I wear it in the shower?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At 3 bar, no.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Can you imagine when the Breguet x Swatch, Harry Winston x Swatch, Blancpain x Swatch, and Glashutte x Swatch collabs are introduced?


If Swatch does bring about such collabs: for a true WIS, it could be like dying and going to heavenly; whereas with the general public, it would probably be a big ..._meh._


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

So, are the anti-flipper precautions working?


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank god for Watches and Wonders next week.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

zengineer said:


> Cool story but haven't they already, before anyone has bought one, announced that they are not LE and will be available online in a few weeks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That they absolutely have - they haven't confirmed WHEN the full release will take place yet, but that it will.

That said though, take a look at some of the Youtube videos floating around - I posted one in one of the larger threads - that news is already 24 hours old and people are so wrapped in the hype that they have forgotten or haven't even seen that tid-bit of news.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I think it’s great and it’s going introduce trillions of new people (counting the unborn and extra-terrestrials) into the world of watches. It’s the most important thing to happen to timekeeping since the sundial.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

predapio said:


> I will say this. Can there be anymore Nose in the Air snobs ?
> These threads are ridiculous, it's like someone took their first born.
> 
> Decaf, people, try the decaf.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

If Wei Koh tells me something is cool, I have no choice but to believe him, right?


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I just hope they aren’t all gobbled up by EEE-vil speculators who will try to sell them on ebay for the GDP of a medium sized country. Cause someone will pay that, just you wait. 🙄


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

appophylite said:


> That they absolutely have - they haven't confirmed WHEN the full release will take place yet, but that it will.
> 
> That said though, take a look at some of the Youtube videos floating around...


If I do that I'll just be part of the problem. I'll just try to get by wearing this as a stand in until they show up for purchase online on the Swatch site...or Walmart.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't get those posts showing the Mission to Mars version getting bid into the thousands then. They are not limited. They will be sold online at some point. They are plastic and quartz.

There is so much irrational behavior about these things.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> Thank god this didn't end up in the other 11 threads.


Tough to read all 500+ comments in the other threads to finally learn this. At least this MoonSwatch thread title is on point.


----------



## parang (Sep 15, 2021)

This is a win - I dislike every single colorway. 🎉


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

maliboo74 said:


> Tough to read all 500+ comments in the other threads to finally learn this. At least this MoonSwatch thread title is on point.


Behold, the majesty of "The Googles".


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

I think if you own a real speedmaster you're probably upset about this and if you've always wanted a speedmaster but haven't dropped the coin yet, you're probably happy about this.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

MrDisco99 said:


> Oh the irony. How many "normal people" do you really think are going to be able to get one of these at retail?
> 
> I actually kinda like the Speedy for the masses idea. It could be a genius marketing move. It's something only a wide spectrum conglomerate like Swatch could pull off.
> 
> Problem is, these are going to be even more exclusive than the real Speedys.





jupe said:


> No they won't be.


For the next few months, you're probably right. But Swatch didn't become the behemoth it did by NOT selling watches. What is the benefit to it to create all this hype and then only sell a handful of watches through its brick and mortar stores?


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

TraserH3 said:


> Scalper bots can’t exactly wait in line outside of a store! So it’s right they make first wave in person only.


Exactly. I've seen people complain about how the first batch is being distributed, but it's a way to prevent a few dominant bot users from scooping up all the product and gating supply.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16519028


I saw that. I hoped it was a fake.

I might buy this for my wife...


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

wuyeah said:


> BUT limited time offer only until Swatch decided to put it off production.


^^ yep


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The only people who are upset by this are those who’ve purchased +$500 USD quartz chronographs


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

parang said:


> This is a win - I dislike every single colorway. 🎉


Lucky! I really like 5 or 6 and not sure which one (or 2, if I can actually get them in-store) to get


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can continue to ignore the whole mess.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

zengineer said:


> I'll just try to get by wearing this as a stand in until they show up for purchase online on the Swatch site...or Walmart.
> View attachment 16519219
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Same here - same here. That said, Sweet Speedmaster Pro!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can continue to ignore the whole mess. 🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can continue to ignore the whole mess. 🤣


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can get on with ignoring the entire mess. 🤣


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

jyp2000 said:


> Moonswatch production will not be limited ...And will be available online at a later date


In that context the following auction price makes zero sense:








Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch Mission to Mars | eBay


All hours, minutes, chronograph seconds hands and hour markers sport superluminova for a perfect glow in the dark.



www.ebay.com





Currently:
GBP 7,800.00
USD $10,305.36

Flipper's delight, but seriously this has got to be someone goofing around.


----------



## jyp2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can continue to ignore the whole mess.


Be the change you want to see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can get on with ignoring the entire mess. 🤣


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can get on with ignoring the entire mess. 🤣


Exactly. We need to get back to our core mission of determining if this watch is too big for some random guy's skinny bird leg wrist.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

burdy said:


> I think if you own a real speedmaster you're probably upset about this ...


I have two "real" Speedmasters and I think it's great news. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My son is trying to pull off a purchase so I have my fingers crossed. I already succumbed to fomo meeting yolo and paid msrp+$50 for my new Panda, it also is not an LE but a production watch and yet supply is at zero now for months with no legit explanation, other than our new supply vs hyper-demand dynamic that exists not only in the WIS world but across the gamut, from fashion to firearms. I am happy with my panda and the price I paid, my collecting now is just keepers, I am attempting to not ever sell another watch, but I do give them away  quite often in fact.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

burdy said:


> I think if you own a real speedmaster you're probably upset about this and if you've always wanted a speedmaster but haven't dropped the coin yet, you're probably happy about this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Your probably wrong with your assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

StephenCanale said:


> Never wanted a Speedy or a Swatch - so I can't wait until I can get on with ignoring the entire mess.


You were invested enough to post that gem in at least 9 different threads. The lady doth protest too much, me thinks.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm, as someone who owns 7 Speedmasters, I'm all for cheapening the brand. Everyone please express your outrage at this dragging through the mud of such a famed name and jump off the brand and join the Rolex crowd. Then I might be able to put in less effort at getting all these worthless scummy Omega watches.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

JimmyBoots said:


> Your probably wrong with your assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Well, maybe everybody is happy then.


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

cgalny said:


> Would it be inappropriate if I offered $150 above the going rate on the 26th to someone willing to stand in line and get one for me? There are no Swatch stores anywhere close to me.


If these were limited that was my plan. Except that there are two Swatch stores near me, but they're at the airport and in South Beach, and I'd rather burn my watches to the ground than go to either of those two places during Spring Break.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

burdy said:


> Interesting. Well, maybe everybody is happy then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I’ve been in the weeds on the forums and social media with this release and from what I’m seeing the overall vibe is very positive. 

Guys/gals that are serious collectors and people that just want something fun are into these. It’s a fun light hearted watch drop. Nothing more nothing less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

'member when companies always made as many products as the market could bare?


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Ayreonaut said:


> It is two parts ceramic powder mixed with one part plastic. The plastic is made from castor oil. Which is squeezed from beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing from the article, that this is just a fancy version of plastic or a cheaper version of ceramic (?)

I don't think whether the plastic is made from castor oil or completely synthetic makes a difference. I doubt the final product is bio-degradable, and if the plastic is created in an environmentally friendly and sustainable manner, I haven't read any overt claims of such, so jury is out in my book.

One question I do have is that the surface appears to be like a fine matte, almost like a finely bead-blasted surface.

I wonder how well this will hold up to daily wear. Plastic by itself is soft and a matte, finely grained surface will show those wear-and-tear marks (which really can't be fixed). I wonder if the ceramic component gives the material scratch resistance. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

zengineer said:


> You were invested enough to post that gem in at least 9 different threads. The lady doth protest too much, me thinks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Ha ha

Some people very keen to show just HOW disinterested they are


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

JimmyBoots said:


> I’ve been in the weeds on the forums and social media with this release and from what I’m seeing the overall vibe is very positive.
> 
> Guys/gals that are serious collectors and people that just want something fun are into these. It’s a fun light hearted watch drop. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...


Well that's good. I would certainly buy one. But not at the $1,000 it will probably sell for here.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

ferrin said:


> Why would they limit those? They gonna sell like hot cakes. Why would they want to give the buckets of dough to speculators? That would be a silly move.


A very good point.

However……. Rolex said that they were going to make enough of the coloured OP’s to mean it was never a wait list watch………. And.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

8 of the top 12 threads on the front page right now are about this. I've never seen anything blow this forum up so hard.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It's gonna be interesting to see what Swatch group does in 12 months to cover sakes comps


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

burdy said:


> Well that's good. I would certainly buy one. But not at the $1,000 it will probably sell for here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


These will be available online later in the year. Just wait a couple of months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Really dont understand the resell hype here.. its not limited.. like at all.. some models will be sold at a discount in a few months. Especially when the stores receive all models in equal numbers.. 

I love to grab one before my vacation. I'll bring one divewatch for the beach and a moonswatch to mix it up a little. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I've lost what little interest I might have had upon first hearing about it. I think I'll get a SteelDive "homage" instead.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

MoonSwatch? What is that? IMHO.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

I don’t get it either. I will try to get one on Saturday but only because the location is convenient. If it doesn’t work out then I can wait a few months. 


People have money to burn I guess. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I am not saying its a bad thing to like nicer things but everything has a level of quality that tops out and you are just paying for brand name. This is all depending on what you are looking for and it applies to almost all of those things. When you are paying for a shirt that is good quality, fits well and looks good, if you want more, you are paying extra for the brand. Cell phones dependent on the O/S you want to run most likely you are getting the base model, if you want the bigger screen and nicer camera you can pay for that and those are justified because of the different tiers in camera or storage needed. When it comes to watches maybe you are looking for scratch resistance, date window, water resistance, a timer, you get that but most the time you pay for more because of the brand. Same thing goes for cars, you get what you want and their are plenty of brands that offer the same type features but after a certain point you pay more for the brand. I would rather buy a Toyota Camry that has the heated seats and birds eye view rather than the lexus version or another luxury brand like a BMW or Audi (Based in the U.S.).
> 
> Like I said its not a bad thing to like nicer things or want certain features, I just think people need to understand that not everyone has the income to pay for branding to justify the extra costs when it does the same thing. I love watches and all but when someone buys a watch they are pretty much buying it for the brand and design. Just because I wear an Omega Seamaster that has a better feel and design to it compared to my casio, it doesn't mean my casio is going to crumble into tiny pieces because I paid $100 for it. It still does the same thing as my gshock and my gshock may even do most of the things better. I am not going to shun someone because they bought a cheaper diver or anything like that, if someone likes it they like it, it is literally a watch that tells the time.



I see your position and mostly agree but the the rational approach you have with other consumer goods was lacking when comparing the $100 Casio to the $5000+ Omega. I know you were trying to make a point, so I'll just leave it at that. I agree that watch snob-ism is rampant. 

Enjoy your time.


----------



## 007Stu (10 mo ago)

As someone who can’t afford a real speedy yet I’m getting one of these


----------



## Carlos419 (Nov 24, 2021)

Given it's all anyone is talking about today, which is your favourite of the planet colourways of the new swatch x Omega MoonSwatch?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

imagine if Rolex issued a $300 quartz, plastic version of a submariner.... oh i would love to see everyone just lose their heads...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I was somewhat excited to pick one up but the flood of commentary, polls and invective has quickly soured my interest in a release that hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

Jees. Give this a rest. Someone has already done this exact same thing 16 hours ago.









Swatch x Omega model POLL


You are in line at the Swatch boutique: ... vote in the poll for which models you will choose!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Please add as they come









Try to unsee it







www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Apparently Swatch are doing a Moonwatch………….


Sorry couldn’t resist….. just logged on and there are more threads than a day when there are lots of threads 😂😂😂😂




www.watchuseek.com














Stolen Valor


This whole swatch moonSwatch debacle is nothing more than stolen valor. Swatch didn't exist when omega went to space or the moon and here they are stealing the notoriety that omega built. When an individual or an entity assumes the achievements or portrays a position they were not a part of in...




www.watchuseek.com













SwatchxOmega: Incoming MoonSwatch (Swatch Store Exclusive)


This is on their instagram reel. It coincides with Europe's DST start I have been told. It maybe a new collab with Swatch. A smart watch? A quartz?




www.watchuseek.com















Jumping the Shark


Unpopular opinion: Personally, I think Omega jumped the shark a long time ago with the whole "Moonwatch" thing. So... many... versions.... of virtually the same watch with nary a horological difference. Although from a business and marketing POV, Omega has been masterful, from a design and...




www.watchuseek.com













Omega


Forum dedicated to Omega watches. Omega is a Swiss watch brand part of the Swatch Group.




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Public Forum


Watchuseek's main watch forum




www.watchuseek.com














Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com














Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













NEXT: Swatch x Seamaster in 9 different bioceramic...


Pure speculation and silliness of course, but you wouldn't bet against this after yesterday's MoonSwatch reveal, would you?! We all know that 007 has worn an Omega Seamaster in each of the 9 Bond movies since 1995's Goldeneye (where he wore a quartz SMP). And there have already been at least 3...




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


It is a $260 Speedy with fun colors, what's not to get excited about. Thank goodness production will not be limited. The Chinese factory will be able to crank out a watch for everyone.




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com













Omega X Swatch - MoonSwatch Review


Why not start another thread? The internet has gone into a meltdown already. Rather than lose this review amongst the dozens of threads started on this, we have a review done by Time+Tide. Bypass and the talk and fast forward to the actual watch on the wrist at 6:45. Live footage of all...




www.watchuseek.com













Swatch+Omega moon watch POLL- yea or nay? Vote Now!


Let's tally up the passions on both sides.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Lejaune (Oct 1, 2020)

It will not cheapen my view on the Omegas I purchased but it will cheapen the brand somewhat if they make as many MoonSwatches with Omega logos as Casio watches. In a few generations, people will probably consider Omegas the Swiss equivalent of Casios.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oi you missed mine off 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Oi you missed mine off 👨🏻‍🦳


Added!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet
> ...


Added!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

See my response in this thread:








Swatch x Omega model POLL


You are in line at the Swatch boutique: ... vote in the poll for which models you will choose!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

JimmyBoots said:


> I don’t get it either. I will try to get one on Saturday but only because the location is convenient. If it doesn’t work out then I can wait a few months.
> 
> 
> People have money to burn I guess.
> ...


This is awesome. they are going to charge $10,000 for a $250 watch.

But then!!!.. They are going to Whack you for $250to ship it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had to vote Uranus because I still remember being a kid and giggling every time our teacher mentioned it 🤣

Dont spose I will ever be getting one as the scalpers will be buying them all up at list waiting for the killing to come on the bay.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

NC_Hager626 said:


> So, are you going to buy one?
> 
> Or, are you just posting this because the Swatch+Omega collab is the flavour of the day?


I assume he’s posting it to give information and be helpful to the community. Why the hate? The threads are clearly labeled. Pretty easy to skip.


----------



## Carlos419 (Nov 24, 2021)

TomMB said:


> Jees. Give this a rest. Someone has already done this exact same thing 16 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well aren't you a barrel of laughs ... Forgive me for not searching every single post on the forum to find out if something has been done but if you don't want to talk about watches or new releases it's probably worth finding another forum.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

The idiots have started the bidding. Apparently they don't realize Swatch will be selling them for $260 online eventually, too.


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Gotta be the first on the block to get a watch that everyone will be able to purchase later in the year.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Added to directory


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Gebbeth said:


> ...there is so much irrational behavior about these things.


...watches? Yep.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Ebay is filled with chuckleheads as both sellers and buyers. I saw a guy selling a $100 bill for $140. He stated it was nothing special, just a plain $100 bill. I didn't follow the item, but it probably sold.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What did someone wise once say about a fool and his money?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

MarshMan114 said:


> Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet
> ...


Thanks! Added!


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

NC_Hager626 said:


> See my response in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

And the other 2 polls from last night too.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I see you already added the thread directory thread to the thread directory thread. Infinite loop!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

You got a busy few days ahead watch bro 🤣


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

This is my new favorite game. 









NEXT: Swatch x Seamaster in 9 different bioceramic...


Pure speculation and silliness of course, but you wouldn't bet against this after yesterday's MoonSwatch reveal, would you?! We all know that 007 has worn an Omega Seamaster in each of the 9 Bond movies since 1995's Goldeneye (where he wore a quartz SMP). And there have already been at least 3...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Has anyone set up a poll thread on 'Which is the best moonSwatch thread?'


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Can we ALL Agree.. When one of these chuckleheads gets on here and says.

I just picked up a $250 watch for $5000. I am asking All of you. Is it real?

We ALL agree to tell them it's a knock off/ Homage?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

FullFlavorPike said:


> I see you already added the thread directory thread to the thread directory thread. Infinite loop!


Glad this effort at irony was not missed!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

MarshMan114 said:


> This is my new favorite game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally laughed out loud


----------



## jjlweber (Jan 23, 2017)

They lost me at 'Quartz'


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Morons are already bidding over $2500 for a $260 swatch that will be a mass production item. Total idiots.


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sure some of this is the people with watch channels on youtube. They'll make it back from the ad revenue of the unboxing and hot-take reviews.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

roachjl said:


> I assume he’s posting it to give information and be helpful to the community. *Why the hate?* The threads are clearly labeled. Pretty easy to skip.


You are right, where is the hate?


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Glad this effort at irony was not missed!


Perhaps we need a poll thread to determine the best moonswatch color combination poll thread?


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

seanc01 said:


> Can we ALL Agree.. When one of these chuckleheads gets on here and says.
> 
> I just picked up a $250 watch for $5000. I am asking All of you. Is it real?
> 
> We ALL agree to tell them it's a knock off/ Homage?


I would pay good money to laugh at that person.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> Added to directory


"Idiots"? That's a big entry!

Edit - didn't see your "Directory" thread, add me to it!


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

quid said:


> I'm sure some of this is the people with watch channels on youtube. They'll make it back from the ad revenue of the unboxing and hot-take reviews.


No. They probably won't. Most of them will hope to get 300 views...


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

MKTime said:


> No. They probably won't. Most of them will hope to get 300 views...


Maybe "they'll try to make it back" would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)

Must. Be. First!!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My $1500 one is going to wear so much better than you $260 one


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

I think Swatch got hacked. Their watch production is fully automated, so some funny guy uploaded an omega design and pressed the ‘make a new model’ button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jin_N (Aug 12, 2020)

Yea being in NY, which store to go for is a problem. I was thinking the one on 711 fifth ave. just bc it's right next to Omega boutique, I might try real moonwatch on my wrist if I fail to get one. Opening time varies depending on stores, Timessquare store opens at 10 and others at 11, but I feel like they might open earlier to cover demands. Timesquare store might get more stocks than other stores considering its traffic and size..?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Added to directory


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I'd be nervous if Swatch and Nautica did a colab...

-----> SWATCHTICA


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

This is my last one. Obviously bored at work at 4:30pm!









Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

not surprised....too much cash out there.......


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

MarshMan114 said:


> This is my last one. Obviously bored at work at 4:30pm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added!


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Of course they will get flipped - mercilessly, and for _huge _margins. The watch "community" has been taken over by moneymen, and this has now infected the hobby. But because buyers are so filthy rich, and the value proposition is now primarily in terms of financial performance, they will _easily _pay 5-10x MSRP to be one of the first on Insta, where their assets can make even more money. What's $2,500 for a cool disposable plastic watch that makes you money online when you sleep, and when your collection costs a quarter of a million already?
> 
> Just watch.


Yeah of course, and I've already seen it starting up (just saw an auction photo for like $2k on Insta)...that said, at least they're apparently doing a purchase limit of two per person out of brick and mortars which ought to help a bit. And, I'll be very curious to see how this plays out in the long run---what is different about the MoonSwatch vs say Rolex or AP, etc., is that Swatch by nature is a low cost high volume production...so esp if these aren't limited editions (and someone correct me if I'm wrong but I don't _think_ they are), I could see Swatch producing enough supply _if they want to_. Or, who knows, maybe they'll want to keep it exclusive as a draw to brick and mortars and indeed they'll all get flipped two at a time for outrageous sums...


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> My $1500 one is going to wear so much better than you $260 one


Well, I sneered at first, but then I looked at them - and I'll probably pick up a Moon or Mercury one... maybe a Mars or Pluto one - once they're down to their usual $260 price. All the others are fugly (except Neptune, that one's kinda pretty too).


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Perhaps we need a poll thread to determine the best moonswatch color combination poll thread?


Maybe we need a poll on what is the best thread?

And maybe a poll on what additional threads we should have?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

MKTime said:


> Well, I sneered at first, but then I looked at them - and I'll probably pick up a Moon or Mercury one... maybe a Mars or Pluto one - once they're down to their usual $260 price. All the others are fugly (except Neptune, that one's kinda pretty too).


I'll probably eventually own one as well....at retail price or less lol


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Would love to pick up either the mercury or jupiter variants at MSRP. Will wait out til the heat subsides. My hunch is that in due time there will be an abundance of these as Swatch will be milking it to death. A budget speedy, here we a go!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> What did someone wise once say about a fool and his money?


Occasionally, it's 'A fool and your money are soon partners'


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The Biz is strong with this one!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I just noticed he added the entire Public Forum to the directory  

Well played @Mediocre


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

1. Pay 10 x $Retail for OmeehgaResin

2. Narrowly escaped mugging attempt while showing off the True Oooo-Mage

3. Start lengenday WUS thread with poll

4. Respond/React/Get Banned


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I’ve changed my mind after seeing them, but I’ll post these here for those of you who would like to get a closer look at in person models.

I was at a mall today that has the swatch boutique and I figured I’d pop by cause I thought they might have a display of them. They’re already talking about how the store is opening up two hours early and they’ve gotten more phone calls than they’ve ever received about anything. Others have commented that there are already lines outside the stores in New York and that they expect for these to be sold out and definitely have people who are waiting not get one.

So, although I thought it would’ve been fun to consider picking one up if I knew I would get one, with what it sounds like it’s going to be crazy and I actually am not a huge fan of what they look like in person.

But here you go to make up your own minds!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

With all of the of other things happening in the world right now, I am not going to lose any sleep over this……


----------



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

fuzzyfrank said:


> Here's a Reddit post with all the pics. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/tkyviz


Swatch watches are mostly colorful, soft plastic that have always looked cheap to me. It's like looking cheap is the whole idea.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

They're getting crazier - the TOP bid on one of them out of UK is OVER $12,000. FOR A FECKING SWATCH.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Stupid is as stupid does…..


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

Basically you are paying someone to wait in line for you on Saturday....and what happens if they aren't able to get it? Idiots...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

LMAO brilliant


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Rodentman said:


> Ebay is filled with chuckleheads as both sellers and buyers. I saw a guy selling a $100 bill for $140. He stated it was nothing special, just a plain $100 bill. I didn't follow the item, but it probably sold.


One of my biggest regrets in High School: I was at an after-school extra-curricular and I pulled some cash out of my wallet looking for a dollar to get a soda. My friend noticed that I had a couple of $2 bills and was gob-smacked. He was willing to pay me $10 for one. I should have taken the deal, rather than telling him that you could just go to the bank and ask for one (if they have them) or order them for the grand price of......$2 per $2 bill


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

JimmyBoots said:


>


I too don’t get it. Who is spending tens of thousands on a $250 watch that’s not a limited edition? 

Bids have already passed £61,000 for one watch on eBay in the UK! What’s going on? It makes no sense for a quartz plastic watch. Is it some weird money laundering scam, or are millionaires dumb?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> What did someone wise once say about a fool and his money?


They always seem to have an abundance of it?


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

Who here has connections with the Dallas NorthPark mall Swatch store?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

unless all those ebayers are swatch employees, they're selling something they don't have on hand... on Saturday, when the whole world will get to buy only 2 per person, i'd like to see all the idiots scrambling.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Uranus or bust tbh


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone on Reddit claims that the MoonSwatch will be made available online on swatch.com on March 28, trying to find confirmation of that.

Edit: It appears to be insider information, nothing official.

*


http://imgur.com/Fg5xH5F

*


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

Batboy said:


> I too don’t get it. Who is spending tens of thousands on a $250 watch that’s not a limited edition?
> 
> Bids have already passed £61,000 for one watch on eBay in the UK! What’s going on? It makes no sense for a quartz plastic watch. Is it some weird money laundering scam, or are millionaires dumb?


Let me introduce you to Rolex...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Godfrey:

Will the new OoomehgaResin swatches be “Strap Monsters,“ too, or is the OEM strap burned in?

😎


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Batboy said:


> I too don’t get it. Who is spending tens of thousands on a $250 watch that’s not a limited edition?
> 
> Bids have already passed £61,000 for one watch on eBay in the UK! What’s going on? It makes no sense for a quartz plastic watch. Is it some weird money laundering scam, or are millionaires dumb?


It’s called marketing. I doubt anyone will actually pay that amount. 

Well, on second thought……


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Sonar said:


> Really dont understand the resell hype here.. its not limited.. like at all.. some models will be sold at a discount in a few months. Especially when the stores receive all models in equal numbers..
> 
> I love to grab one before my vacation. I'll bring one divewatch for the beach and a moonswatch to mix it up a little.


The Sistem51 was being sold at a premium on eBay when it was initially released as well, as it was only available in-store at a bunch of Swatch Sistem51 pop-up stores.


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone know if lines are actually forming in NYC locations? I was debating going but if its like that already then probably not.


----------



## Enzo954 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batboy said:


> I too don’t get it. Who is spending tens of thousands on a $250 watch that’s not a limited edition?
> 
> Bids have already passed £61,000 for one watch on eBay in the UK! What’s going on? It makes no sense for a quartz plastic watch. Is it some weird money laundering scam, or are millionaires dumb?


I mentioned this earlier. The watches going for crazy prices on ebay are fake bidders who are out bidding themselves if you look at the bidding history. Probably the seller with numerous accounts trying to jack up the price.

There are also people who are bidding crazy high with no intent to pay trying to screw the seller for being a scumbag.


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd imagine that times square will have the most stock. Bummed since I'm out of town for the weekend, hopefully they'll still have stock on Monday morning!


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Toolwatchmd said:


> Casio X Audemars Piguet collab


I prefer the Jaeger LeCoultre / Peugeot collab a bit more.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm taking the bench til the heat dies out. Then, a snagging I will go.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

"there's an sucker born every minute"...


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

I wonder if the price will be different...


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Batboy said:


> I too don’t get it. Who is spending tens of thousands on a $250 watch that’s not a limited edition?
> 
> Bids have already passed £61,000 for one watch on eBay in the UK! What’s going on? It makes no sense for a quartz plastic watch. Is it some weird money laundering scam, or are millionaires dumb?


Most likely sellers bidding their own product up in hopes of landing that super hungry gullible big spender right out of the gate, before Swatch rolls these out in mass volume to the masses for retail and the opportunity disappears.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

MKTime said:


> I would pay good money to laugh at that person.


I'd laugh at them for free.
It's just riding the hype wave for the coming few days and Swatch themselves have made a statement that later this year the moonswatches will be available by normal channels in normal quantities.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

MKTime said:


> The idiots have started the bidding. Apparently they don't realize Swatch will be selling them for $260 online eventually, too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> They always seem to have an abundance of it?


That must be why I have so much of it then 🤣


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about have a lay in and then order online on Monday?


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck all


----------



## Abatts41 (12 mo ago)

I live in a NYC which has 5 Swatch locations, all of which open around 10/11 AM. Does anyone think that it'll be necessary to camp outside of the swatch store overnight in order to get one? Or will showing up around store opening be enough to snag 1 or 2 examples. I'm genuinely curious. I feel like the watch community and the camping on the side walk community have very little overlap, but I have also walked past the Supreme store and seen some unimaginable lines. Curious what everyone truly believes the market really is. Is the resale value enough to attract the paid campers like the sneaker and iPhone world has?


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Go to the one in the neighborhood where you'll most likely get mugged. They'll be less people in that store.
This advise coming from a New Yorker.


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

Carlos419 said:


> Well aren't you a barrel of laughs ... Forgive me for not searching every single post on the forum to find out if something has been done but if you don't want to talk about watches or new releases it's probably worth finding another forum.


???

17 threads on this topic, and counting:









Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com





"if you want to talk about watches and new releases it's probably worth finding another thread"

EDIT: Now 19 and counting.


----------



## Enzo954 (Feb 7, 2011)

People need to relax and not get to caught up in the insanity. Swatch will sell these online and in stores over the next few months. No point in camping out overnight to get a freakin plastic Swatch Watch.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

No offense intended to Omega, Swatch, or the fine members of this forum, but I'll skip the Mission to Uranus.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

bdev said:


> Go to the one in the neighborhood where you'll most likely get mugged. They'll be less people in that store.
> This advise coming from a New Yorker.


Nice.....


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I know there are 100 threads about this watch here on wus, but I'm yet to hear anyone outside of wus making a big deal out of this. My neighbor had no idea what I was talking about. 

I don't think the stores will be any busier than usual apart from 2000 wus spread over as many AD's all over the world who actually cares.

No sneaker hype.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

VaEagle said:


> No offense intended to Omega, Swatch, or the fine members of this forum, but I'll skip the Mission to Uranus.


Or as we Brits like to say…… “Up shyt creek without a paddle”


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Granted right now I've seen flippers on Insta for $2k and upwards, my bet is that Swatch does crank out enough volume within the next few months to a year tops and as they become available online it's no big deal.

Swatch isn't AP or even Rolex---they're a high volume, low cost producer by design, and they're clearly "flipper conscious" in the approach they're trying to take. 

Maybe I'll have to eat my words, but I don't think the flipping dynamics are going to be at all comparable to higher-tiered watches _in the long run_, while right now, yeah it's gonna be awful and I even saw one now for $7k!!!

And yes, as an Omega owner myself, I celebrate this fun, playful offering, will buy one myself, and don't think it devalues the brand at all. On the contrary, I think it says "we're secure enough in our success to have a sense of humor".


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> And yes, as an Omega owner myself, I celebrate this fun, playful offering, will buy one myself, and don't think it devalues the brand at all. On the contrary, I think it says "we're secure enough in our success to have a sense of humor".


I think it's a matter of getting them hooked when they're young.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Granted right now I've seen flippers on Insta for $2k and upwards, my bet is that Swatch does crank out enough volume within the next few months to a year tops and as they become available online it's no big deal.
> 
> Swatch isn't AP or even Rolex---they're a high volume, low cost producer by design, and they're clearly "flipper conscious" in the approach they're trying to take.
> 
> ...


£6k……… can’t you get the Omega version for that…..in metal.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

Xerxes300 said:


> imagine if Rolex issued a $300 quartz, plastic version of a submariner.... oh i would love to see everyone just lose their heads...


Tudor, just a bit more expensive and with a mechanical movement.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

VaEagle said:


> No offense intended to Omega, Swatch, or the fine members of this forum, but I'll skip the Mission to Uranus.


I’d get Uranus on my wrist, but it might be a tight fit…


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dirtvictim said:


> I can't remember when Swatch went to the moon. In the military circles this would be considered stolen valor.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

MKTime said:


> I’d get Uranus on my wrist, but it might be a tight fit…


that’s the one you wear loose and around the fist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Or Monday online from your bed/settee/Toilet.

I do a lot of my watch buying on the throne.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I wouldn't go anywhere near a Swatch boutique on Saturday.



bdev said:


> Go to the one in the neighborhood where you'll most likely get mugged. They'll be less people in that store.
> This advise coming from a New Yorker.


I don't know... they're all in pretty well lit and crowded parts of Manhattan... Broadway and Bleecker maybe?

That one and 711 5th are further away from convenient (no transfer) out-of-town transit stations... If I still lived there I'd go with one of those.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Picture taken today by a forum member


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I fully support this endeavor.









Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Please make these topics stop.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Jin_N said:


> Yea being in NY, which store to go for is a problem. I was thinking the one on 711 fifth ave. just bc it's right next to Omega boutique, I might try real moonwatch on my wrist if I fail to get one. Opening time varies depending on stores, Timessquare store opens at 10 and others at 11, but I feel like they might open earlier to cover demands. Timesquare store might get more stocks than other stores considering its traffic and size..?


You'll be in a long line I expect. Get there early.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Jin_N said:


> Yea being in NY, which store to go for is a problem. I was thinking the one on 711 fifth ave. just bc it's right next to Omega boutique, I might try real moonwatch on my wrist if I fail to get one. Opening time varies depending on stores, Timessquare store opens at 10 and others at 11, but I feel like they might open earlier to cover demands. Timesquare store might get more stocks than other stores considering its traffic and size..?


someone mentioned time square store open at 830 for this. I’ll try to confirm tomorrow.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

VaEagle said:


> No offense intended to Omega, Swatch, or the fine members of this forum, but I'll skip the Mission to Uranus.


MISSION. TO. URANUS!
best watch name. EVER!
that is my MUST have.

giggle factor alone.

Skeffington van Swizzle-Stick,
”I’m wearing a 150k Patek Philippe”

response..

ya well I got a MISSION AROUND URANUS.
And I bet it keeps better time.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the effort, you’ll need to hire someone once Saturday is here


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

At the end of the day, the bottom line…. Is the only thing that matters in business. 

This will bring in more revenue and build a potential long term, higher spending customer base. It’s a smart move at a time when ‘SMART’ watches are the growing trend.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

I am bidding thousands on ebay as many as I can get. You'll see. Soon I'll be up to my elbows in Uranus's. 

;-)


----------



## watchbobby (Dec 18, 2020)

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16519028


In the same vein, isn't collaborating with yourself kind of like you know what?


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

It’s going to be plenty busy at the NYC stores.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> Thanks for the effort, you’ll need to hire someone once Saturday is here


15 new threads since the latest directory update. The hiring needs to start now!


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

This is the watch version of getting it dry and zesty from the car dealer to have the first Corvette C8 in town. Heck, I saw a semi-loaded new Ford Maverick mini truck with a dealer markup to $51k.

If someone pays that, they get what they deserve. Sadly though, that dictates the going rate so we all get similar prison intimacy if we just want a car to drive.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Wunderbro said:


> I am bidding thousands on ebay as many as I can get. You'll see. Soon I'll be up to my elbows in Uranus's.
> 
> ;-)


I think more correct.. up to your ass in Uranii


like radius, radii


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Is there a Cliffs Notes, or a syllabus or an index or a table of contents or a thread directo....ah, I see, got it...


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

YGTBSM!


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

I’ve got an original moonwatch and these Swatch versions dont cheapen my view. I thinks it s a great collaboration


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

seanc01 said:


> I think more correct.. up to your ass in Uranii
> 
> 
> like radius, radii


Great point. Or maybe the plural of Uranus is Ouranus?


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Asking and getting are two different things on Ebay


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

Ironically, here in Osaka, the only Swatch boutique that will be selling them is on the same covered shopping street as about 25-30 gray market dealers. I’m sure they’ll be waiting in line with bells on.


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Please add as they come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty! I was off the site for a couple of days and feel I came back to an alien world! But I was wrong, it was Earth all along!


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

My understanding is that they'll eventually be available for sale via the Swatch website. I can wait. For some reason I really like the Saturn version. May pick one up later.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

literally all of these sales will be cancelled


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

They don’t realize there’s an extra “s”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

MKTime said:


> Well, I sneered at first, but then I looked at them - and I'll probably pick up a Moon or Mercury one... maybe a Mars or Pluto one - once they're down to their usual $260 price. All the others are fugly (except Neptune, that one's kinda pretty too).


Just the 5 of them then!


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> £6k……… can’t you get the Omega version for that…..in metal.


Yeah that was my laughing thought exactly.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

What's that? I can't hear you over the muted clacking of Swatch/Omega's giant bioceramic cohones knocking into one another...


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

bth1234 said:


> Just the 5 of them then!


Nah, just one. Just haven’t picked which.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it makes more sense to camp out for this than for a bunch of teens who don't know how to build anything while they live in city apartments to camp out for a brick with Supreme written on it.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

mleok said:


> I think it's a matter of getting them hooked when they're young.


You know what you've got a point there...MoonSwatch in high school or college, Aqua Terra for graduation or career milestone or wedding watch...

And perhaps it's also a cheeky way of exploring offering a quartz version of the Moonwatch...I dunno if manual winds do so well in the coming years outside of WIS...


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I think it makes more sense to camp out for this than for a bunch of teens who don't know how to build anything while they live in city apartments to camp out for a brick with Supreme written on it.


Equally senseless


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

appophylite said:


> 1. Hype a new product coming out
> 2. Hype that that product is a collaboration with a well known luxury brand
> 3. 'Leak' the information about the product a few days before the official release to enhance the hype
> 4. Confirm the 'leaks' and reveal that for the initial release, you have limited the geographic locations the watch will be made available, you have limited the number of watches available at each location, and the number of watches a person can purchase during the day. - People now have all the information they need for the Hype-machine to go completely into overdrive
> ...


Most likely yes. But don't underestimated false scarcity.

One thing is positioning a product to sell tons of it and another is positioning the Brand.

Which one is going to be in this case is too early to be defined.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

dirtvictim said:


> I can't remember when Swatch went to the moon. In the military circles this would be considered stolen valor.


Relax, don't go full retard.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

TraserH3 said:


> someone mentioned time square store open at 830 for this. I’ll try to confirm tomorrow.


they all opening early for the release, I would avoid time sq


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Shiny-Lights said:


> I would avoid time sq


That advice holds true for anything and everything, 24/7, 365.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

jhb said:


> not surprised....too much cash out there.......



not in my pockets!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

What about when Porsche designed the Beetle for VW. This is much the same. The Omega VolkSwatch.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Wait for it to be available online? I have a feeling they will release it online. This is all part of the marketing scheme.


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> That advice holds true for anything and everything, 24/7, 365.


probably get mugged standing in line, or get pickpocketed.

Ppl probably will follow you around after u bought the watch to mug you


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I would go wearing a Speedmaster and then point out to the people in the store that "I"m okay, I'll just stick with my homage Moonswatch." Actually I'd probably just be sleeping and avoiding the area around the stores.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Shiny-Lights said:


> probably get mugged standing in line, or get pickpocketed.
> 
> Ppl probably will follow you around after u bought the watch to mug you


Muggers, meh. I just get grossed out by package tourist goobers and chain stores that make the city I once called home look like a frickin' mall in a tertiary market.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Pick pockets in nyc is rare, generally rare in any US city.


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

Enzo954 said:


> People need to relax and not get to caught up in the insanity. Swatch will sell these online and in stores over the next few months. No point in camping out overnight to get a freakin plastic Swatch Watch.


Edit - I just saw the response from Swatch, that they will be selling online, at some point, later.


----------



## Jin_N (Aug 12, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> someone mentioned time square store open at 830 for this. I’ll try to confirm tomorrow.


Wow. That early? Pls do post here what they say! 🙏🙏


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

TraserH3 said:


> Pick pockets in nyc is rare, generally rare in any US city.


Waiting that long in time sq will probably start a covid 29 hotspot lol


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> How about have a lay in and then order online on Monday?


Shhhh, don't tell anyone.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Canem (Sep 30, 2021)

Thing is, are you allowed to advertise an item on eBay which you don't have? Not sure what the policy is, but seen one listing as a proxy buy - i.e. I'll go to the shop and see what I can get, may have an issue if sold out.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Enzo954 said:


> I mentioned this earlier. The watches going for crazy prices on ebay are fake bidders who are out bidding themselves if you look at the bidding history. Probably the seller with numerous accounts trying to jack up the price.
> 
> There are also people who are bidding crazy high with no intent to pay trying to screw the seller for being a scumbag.


You are correct. Is the same seller trying to build up momentum and see if there is an idiot who falls for that?

The only one to blame for creating this kind of situation is Swatch itself.


----------



## nighthawk77 (Jun 24, 2018)

LT130TH said:


> Do you have an example to point to where Swatch did something similar in the past? Have they limited a release to only a handful of brick and mortar stores, and then later released to the web?
> 
> It seems to me that this is the perfect way to tell us it's "limited edition" without saying it's limited edition - release a set number to select physical stores, and when those are all sold, that's it...no more. Brands like Seiko kind of over do it on the limited edition watches. So, if that's what Swatch is doing with this MoonSwatch release it's kind of an interesting approach. It's not as fun for those who don't live near one of the stores that will have them for sale, just like how Porsche handles their GT3 allocations, but it creates exclusivity.


Swatch themselves have confirmed that the watches are not numbered or limited and will be available to order online at a later date.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

seanc01 said:


> MISSION. TO. URANUS!
> best watch name. EVER!
> that is my MUST have.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha…

Just don’t disappear up the black hole.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Batboy said:


> I too don’t get it. Who is spending tens of thousands on a $250 watch that’s not a limited edition?
> 
> Bids have already passed £61,000 for one watch on eBay in the UK! What’s going on? It makes no sense for a quartz plastic watch. Is it some weird money laundering scam, or are millionaires dumb?


150k now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

....... And people ask why I prefer to sell on eBay than on WUS. 😂


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I can’t believe it that people are bidding so much for the watch. There must be people out there who must have atheists greatest and latest. These are the ones who will queue in front of the Apple store days before the launch of a new iPhone. LOL


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

seanc01 said:


> I think more correct.. up to your ass in Uranii
> 
> 
> like radius, radii


I am sure that the Swatch Ur Anus joke isn’t going to go away ever.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Mauric said:


> *Most likely yes. But don't underestimated false scarcity.*
> 
> One thing is positioning a product to sell tons of it and another is positioning the Brand.
> 
> Which one is going to be in this case is too early to be defined.


True - I suspect, with this initial drop, that they have a limited number of each one made, and an equal number of all 11. Use the sales to figure out which ones are most popular and then, use THAT information to figure out how to strategically sell these when they go fully available in stores and online. I could certainly see a circumstance where, they could sell that 11 watch suitcase as a full collection for an additional premium, and also intentionally hold back certain quantities of more popular units to build up more excitement for collecting. If they DID go that route, I'd almost expect that the Mission to the Moon will probably be most readily available (since it is so close to the Speedmaster Professional), and the ones that come out as most popular over the weekend may 'become' harder to get because they could intentionally limit the total numbers they produce of them.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

For someone who can’t afford a Speedmaster. Swatch made you buy one or two, you kinda like it. Then you realized it some colors you needed to match your clothings, you buy some more cuz price ain’t bad. Then looked at what you have bought seeing them sitting in your box together, you start to feel, since I already got 8, why not collect all 11 to make them complete. Some colors became harder to get, you had to spend a bit more. Before you know it, you had your fun bought all 11.

Then you calculate the total cost one day, you still can’t afford a real Speedmaster. But if you saved all that money, you could of afford one.

yep, it’s the Swatch strategy.


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

nighthawk77 said:


> Swatch themselves have confirmed that the watches are not numbered or limited and will be available to order online at a later date.


Yeah, I saw that, too. I edited my post, but your reply beat me to it.


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

nighthawk77 said:


> Swatch themselves have confirmed that the watches are not numbered or limited and will be available to order online at a later date.


I wonder why, though. Is there something different about the ones that will be sold in-store, compared to when they release them for sale later online? Is the whole idea to create a frenzied demand? It doesn't make sense, otherwise, to only sell some in select stores, first.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't see why these watches cause folks to get a hair up their rear ends. It is meant to be a fun watch and every watch collection should have a fun watch or two. I remember when folks were so up in arms about the Speedy Racing being called a Speedmaster. Those folks swore up and down that it was not a true Speedmaster. Well, despite their protestations that it was not a Speedy. It was a Speedy because Omega said it was. Omega has put Speedmaster on this Moonswatch so it is a Speedy to me. The world is not going to cave in because Omega put their name on this. There will be no devaluing of Omega products because of this $260 watch. In the end, despite the hate of a bunch of watch fans, these watches will sell very well and Swatch group will be happy, Swatch will be happy and Omega will be happy and that is all that matters. I suspect most speedmaster fans will get one or more of these and display them with the other Speedmaster swag (books, pins, hats etc) they have. heck this might spur folks to buy Speedy Pro models down the line because they bought a MoonSwatch and enjoyed it so much. 

It is also a watch that Swatch states will be available to anybody that wants one in a few months so no need to camp out in front of a store (like Apple fans during iPhone release day) and no need to over pay on eBay. I want one. I want the Moon Watch version but I can wait until they are easily available on Swatch's online website in the summer.


----------



## jyp2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> £6k……… can’t you get the Omega version for that…..in metal.


…It comes in METAL??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I like them and will likely pick up one or two eventually, but I would have liked it better as a crossover if they had used the traditional Swatch strap attachment.

@41Mets , thanks for the photos!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

LT130TH said:


> I wonder why, though. Is there something different about the ones that will be sold online, compared to when they release them for sale later online? Is the whole idea to create a frenzied demand? It doesn't make sense, otherwise, to only sell some in select stores, first.


It might be they don't have huge amounts of them made yet or perhaps they want to see how these do sales wise. Perhaps they want to add foot traffic to the physical stores. I am pretty sure the later online ones will be the exact same ones as the ones from the stores this week.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Had to vote Uranus because I still remember being a kid and giggling every time our teacher mentioned it 🤣
> 
> Dont spose I will ever be getting one as the scalpers will be buying them all up at list waiting for the killing to come on the bay.


You're like that cultured man who can listen to the William Tell overture, and not think of The Lone Ranger. Hi Ho Silver. Away.


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

WTF? What are these people selling? What do the bidders think they’re buying?


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

LT130TH said:


> I wonder why, though. Is there something different about the ones that will be sold online, compared to when they release them for sale later online? Is the whole idea to create a frenzied demand? It doesn't make sense, otherwise, to only sell some in select stores, first.


It seems like a good way to get Omega buyers and their wallets into the Swatch Stores. It just might be the smartest part of the entire plan.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

It sells, who says anything about cheapen the Omega?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

bth1234 said:


> You're like that cultured man who can listen to the William Tell overture, and not think of The Lone Ranger. Hi Ho Silver. Away.


I always think of the dustmen……..To the dump, to the dump, to the dump dump dump.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Nope, not me but wouldn't be surprised if there are some boxing day style lines. Maybe I'll get one when they come out online.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

zengineer said:


> It seems like a good way to get Omega buyers and their wallets into the Swatch Stores. It just might be the smartest part of the entire plan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


Good point. Especially since the typical Omega buyer of today was young when Swatch was young and is likely now to have gift-receiving children, grandchildren, or neices/nephews of the age they were then. Nostalgia + income is a Hell of a drug.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

LT130TH said:


> Is the whole idea to create a frenzied demand?


Yes. Marketing 101, it's cheaper and more effective to get the public to generate the hype on your behalf. If it feels more exclusive then the sheep want one even more. Apple have been trading off it for years. PlayStation to an extent but they do have volume problems, kind of like Rolex, too many want one but if you wait until you've manufactured enough you'll never get it released.

Swatch may also be testing the water to see just how much product they need before really ramping up production. (They may not need too, just cos the WUS boards have lit up it might not translate to the general population).


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Please add as they come


@Mediocre - you missed the thread I started. LOL.









Omega X Swatch - MoonSwatch Review


Why not start another thread? The internet has gone into a meltdown already. Rather than lose this review amongst the dozens of threads started on this, we have a review done by Time+Tide. Bypass and the talk and fast forward to the actual watch on the wrist at 6:45. Live footage of all...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I used to camp out in front of record stores for Pink Floyd and Bon Jovi tickets. 🤣

Now, I'll buy a MoonSwatch like I buy my concert tickets - online.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Food for thought. Guess what country ain’t gonna care about this collab release!?


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Swatch+Omega moon watch POLL- yea or nay? Vote Now!


Let's tally up the passions on both sides.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I didn't vote because there's no "please go away" option.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

These watches look relatively cheap, so it shouldn’t affect anyone that has a regular Speedmaster. If Omega starts making low price “expensive” looking watches, kind of like Seiko, then I do believe that would cheapen the brand.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Pure insanity.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

I really need to find something worthless to sell at an inflated price. But it works both ways, My wife had some old dollar coins she wanted to get rid of and a "collector" told her the dollar coins weren't worth a dollar each because they weren't mint. Think about that a second.

But I kind of like the Mars watch, if only it didn't have Swatch stamped all over it.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> A very good point.
> 
> However……. Rolex said that they were going to make enough of the coloured OP’s to mean it was never a wait list watch………. And.


I didn't know... Hopefully Swatch will be able to meet the demand if it come to this point. I guess those will be way easier to produce than even the OP


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

SkxRobbie said:


> How bout when a youngster walks up to you and says 'cool swatch' referencing your beloved speedy!


Well, I'd direct him to the nearest optician, because one is clearly made of metal and the other not! 

On the other hand, I wouldn't care.

I don't own a Speedmaster to impress 'da yoof', but because I like it.

I suspect the Moonswatch will feel like a cheap watch, Swatches usually do, so no-one is really like to mistake one for the other.

For a bit of 'cheap' fun, they're fine and as a Speedy owner, I don't feel violated or less manly for them being available.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

MKTime said:


> Morons are already bidding over $2500 for a $260 swatch that will be a mass production item. Total idiots.
> View attachment 16519412


lol that's actually pretty funny. Too much money in some pockets. Good for them I suppose


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Wunderbro said:


> Great point. Or maybe the plural of Uranus is Ouranus?


Classics prof here. Since it’s not every day I get to put my impractical knowledge of dead languages to use outside the classroom (let alone on a watch forum), please indulge me:

Uranus is simply the Romanized version of the Ancient Greek _Οὐρανός_ (Ouranos), a word that means ‘the sky’ or ‘the heavens’.

According to Hesiod’s _Theogony_, Ouranos, the sky, belonged to the first generation of the gods; he begot a number of children (the Titans) with the goddess Gaia — the earth. Principle among those was Kronos (the Roman Saturn), who was the eventual father of Zeus (or Jupiter).

The appropriate plural form changes depending on if you’re referring to the Greek or Latin name. The plural of Ouranos, which is a second declension masculine noun, would be Ouranoi. The plural of the Latin Uranus, on the other hand, is Urani.

This concludes today’s lecture. Please return to your regularly scheduled butthole jokes.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

dirtvictim said:


> I can't remember when Swatch went to the moon. In the military circles this would be considered stolen valor.


Not this **** again...

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_1442397 (Feb 15, 2021)

I was thinking of going to the store (40 minute drive each way for me), but if they're going to be available online with free shipping at some point, I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Wait a few months and the baggers will be left holding all these early ones. No one will care in six months. It’s like an IPhone. Some just got to have the newest one as soon as it’s out


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

We have forums for other brands and I don't see why we can't have one for Omega X Swatch. There are a lot of people interested in this new "brand" and i don't understand why we can't have a dedicated forum for all things "plastic moonwatch"

This my heartfelt request to the moderators for a plastic Omega forum.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

There is. It's right here in the Public Forum. It's taken over the whole forum of late....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jyp2000 said:


> And will be available online at a later date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> There is. It's right here in the Public Forum. It's taken over the whole forum of late....


A mountain made out of a molehill. Good news is, in a week, it will all be about Rolex. The forum will be back to normal.


----------



## cgalny (Mar 3, 2012)

I’d like one just because it seems like a relatively cheap diversion. So, yeah, on the 26th I’d pay a premium above the soon to be the temporary $260 price, if I didn’t have to stand in line, after driving 300 miles to the nearest dealer—fully realizing that in a month or so I’d probably be able to buy one for not much more than $260. I collect high end street art, so anything like this watch which will take my mind off how much I’m spending on expensive art is welcome .


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Slowbro said:


> Classics prof here. Since it’s not every day I get to put my impractical knowledge of dead languages to use outside the classroom (let alone on a watch forum), please indulge me:
> 
> Uranus is simply the Romanized version of the Ancient Greek _Οὐρανός_ (Ouranos), a word that means ‘the sky’ or ‘the heavens’.
> 
> ...


you are correct
unranus, urani, urano, urananum, urano
, Urani, uranorum, Uranis, uranos, uranis..
my HS Latin is rather rusty..

I thank you for the refresher.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AAMC said:


> Picture taken today by a forum member


I am sure that Grandma and Grandpa is here to buy a MoonSwatch for themselves too. 😁


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

JLittle said:


> A mountain made out of a molehill. Good news is, in a week, it will all be about Rolex. The forum will be back to normal.


Yes, yes, a slight blimp. I think that's why every major brand has made their announcements in the last two weeks because when Rolex releases their 2022 novelties, the internet will go into meltdown and Rolex will be on everyone's lips for the next 11 months. LOL.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Relax. Few days after Public will be all about Rolex’s Watches & Wonder 2022 as usual.


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

Greatest idea of the decade is Moonswatch!


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

If it's a long queue outside the store, I'd just order one online when the whole fad is gone. It's not a limited run afterall.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I think it makes more sense to camp out for this than for a bunch of teens who don't know how to build anything while they live in city apartments to camp out for a brick with Supreme written on it.


It doesn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm waiting for black friday 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

InitialAndPitch said:


> I'd love to know what Bio Ceramic is. The site description sounds a little vague. Plastic + ceramic is called plas-ramic. I can't find the BIO
> 
> BIOCERAMIC is a game-changing blend of ceramic and bio-sourced plastic. Find all your favorite Swatch icons in BIOCERAMIC, a unique Swatch innovation.
> 
> Rolex makes us words like this: Rolessor and such.


Essentially a type of plastic, I stopped by the swatch shop to look at the moonswatches today and asked if they had regular watches made out that material, because I was curious to see what it would be like. It looks and feels like plastic, very nice plastic, but plastic.

I was hoping it would feel more like ceramic, I might still get on though.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

JLittle said:


> A mountain made out of a molehill. Good news is, in a week, it will all be about Rolex. The forum will be back to normal.


Why wait a week? Let's start talking about Rolex now. 

Here is my wristshot.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Get your Moonswatch sweepstake here. Bet on:

below $250,000 ending price
above $250,000 ending price
above $500,000 ending price
above $1,000,000 ending price

Remember: currently at $198,000! Will be over two hunnit within hours! Get your FOMO on here!

👏It's 👏GOING 👏TO 👏THE 👏MOOOOOON! 📈 💰  🆒


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't want to deal with that if it'll eventually be available online, but a part of me is afraid at least some of the colors/missions/models will be exclusive to launch...


----------



## kraeken (Dec 26, 2008)

How quickly we forget the plastic TAG Heuer F1's! Weren't those a hit? Or did people stop buying TAGs because the brand was cheapened?

I'm waiting for my plastic Royal Oak...


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Not at all in my opinion. I think this collaboration works because both brands are under the Swatch umbrella. I see it more as a fun, quirky concept. Like I've said before, no one in their right mind is going to confuse one for the other, although I'm sure that there are many for whom the real thing is out of reach, that this will provide some enjoyment. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't care. It is either fake bidding, stupidity or money laundering. I guess 1,053 jelly beans.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Morons gonna moron.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Glencoe said:


> Why wait a week? Let's start talking about Rolex now.
> 
> Here is my wristshot.
> View attachment 16519818


Is that Bioceramic, Resin, Composite... or Plastic?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Free shipping though.


----------



## Joeypeeps (Jul 15, 2013)

I’ll stick with this one


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

That pic is misleading. They’re waiting for the bus.



BundyBear said:


> I am sure that Grandma and Grandpa is here to buy a MoonSwatch for themselves too. 😁
> 
> View attachment 16519805


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

There's no cost to list. Might as well shoot for the moon, right? Or Mars in this case.

It looks to be shill bidding, as it shows 12 bids, mostly at absurd levels. 

That said, there are several others on eBay that've climbed into 4 digits...the highest believable one is $2800. Another 4 are $750+, which is, what, 3x retail. Because distribution is so narrow, the speculators will have a field day with this one. Checking...chrono24 shows 5, searching on "bioceramic". All from the same dealer, most likely...Turkey, same rating, same number of comments. Lowest asking price is $750.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

It's like the Powerball lottery, except you win nothing. Which is kinda what Powerball is like as well.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think I have seen much shill bidding on eBay over the past 22 or 23 years I've used it.


----------



## Horos (May 8, 2020)

MKTime said:


> They're getting crazier - the TOP bid on one of them out of UK is OVER $12,000. FOR A FECKING SWATCH.


The same listing has now reached GBP 150K 🤣 This got to be some kind of a joke!


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Adding to the silliness, a lot of these are pre-order with no given date of when they would actually be delivered by the seller. Some just say once received, I will ship. That doesn't necessarily mean they will get one on Saturday. We know that Swatch will be eventually releasing them online, so those sellers might just be saying once Swatch releases online, we will order it from Swatch, put in your address and walk away with a hefty profit.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Those bids will be canceled by eBay, they're obviously not legitimate. I would suspect it sells for several thousand dollars though, maybe even six or seven.

Right now, a lot of people have more money than they know what to do with, it's part of why inflation is so whacky. Not a lot of people mind you, but even 2% or 3% of the global population is still 140 million people or something. Plenty enough to push the cost of anything consumable well out of the reach of everyone else.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Whoever’s bidding it is either dumb or doesn’t know that it’s available in the shops at 250 CHF.

Or a fake / phantom bid to push the price up.


----------



## Rollieboo (Mar 3, 2021)

MrDisco99 said:


> I see what they're trying to do, but this won't stop flippers from trying to squeeze as much profit as possible from people who just have to have it NOW.
> 
> It'll only be an exclusive flex for a limited time. Gotta jump on it before everybody (i.e. the poors) can get them. Once that happens they won't be cool anymore.


The poors….I just lol’d smhhhhhh


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

What’s better than the listing is the people here giving serious answers regarding this. Have a little fun folks.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

This was interesting until I read Bioceramic. Just a fancy term for material mixed with plastic. Then I backed off.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

TraserH3 said:


> Thanks for the effort, you’ll need to hire someone once Saturday is here


I have subcontractors bidding it now


Links added


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> I know there are 100 threads about this watch here on wus, but I'm yet to hear anyone outside of wus making a big deal out of this. My neighbor had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> I don't think the stores will be any busier than usual apart from 2000 wus spread over as many AD's all over the world who actually cares.
> 
> No sneaker hype.


Because the announcements came out _yesterday_. Watchville has at least 7 separate stories on these since then.

There are almost 600 comments for the Hodinkee story alone.

The expectation from what I've heard is, camp out. If you don't? The speculators will buy them out. There's already threads about eBay auctions; Chrono24 has 5, with the lowest being $750. That's a nice little near-tripling of your money...

Plus, I suspect you were asking the wrong people. Which suggests positive things about you, let me say. 



https://usa.watchpro.com/moonwatch-to-be-rationed-as-omega-x-swatch-speedmaster-homage-sends-social-media-into-meltdown/


----------



## Yurre (11 mo ago)

I'll wait until they actually go to the moon. Lol


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly, it's a pretty ugly watch. But I know I'm not the target consumer.


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

Rodentman said:


> Ebay is filled with chuckleheads as both sellers and buyers. I saw a guy selling a $100 bill for $140. He stated it was nothing special, just a plain $100 bill. I didn't follow the item, but it probably sold.


Under eBay's most recent fee structure, he'd need almost that to break even. Don't sell there often, but was surprised recently to see them hit me with fees for the (directly calculated, no funny business) shipping cost that the buyer paid, as if that was money I saw.

Still though, scalpers and scalpees are a whole subculture I just never understood... Enjoy your MoonSwatches?


----------



## Arnosch (Jun 22, 2021)

They seem like a breath of fun in the watch space. Agree with the prior sentiments that this hobby has gotten too serious, and the swatch group is just saying you need to calm down, you’re being too loud. Yep, I quoted a Taylor Swift song 😁; things I never thought I’d do.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> How about have a lay in and then order online on Monday?


So I take it you aren't interested.

It's not going to be sold online.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Rolex used to be the koolaid king but the king is dead, long live the new king. Stupid humans.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

kraeken said:


> How quickly we forget the plastic TAG Heuer F1's! Weren't those a hit? Or did people stop buying TAGs because the brand was cheapened?
> 
> I'm waiting for my plastic Royal Oak...



I think that is the other way around. Those plastic F1 watches actually saved Tag as the company was drifting towards irrelevancy.

As for the plastic MoonSwatches. I think they are a great idea. With all the doom and gloom over the last few years, it is time to have some fun and that is what the MoonSwatch is. A fun little watch just like the Casio NASA editions

I think Omega is becoming cheapened due to all those moon and space themed limited edition Speedmasters or yet another James Bond themed Seamaster


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my god, teddy ruxpin all over again. I want my cabbage patch doll, now!


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Impatience is expensive


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

You even have to check the misleading titles. Missed one here:








Jumping the Shark


Yes. I think Omega will be doing a Kickstarter Project before another Alaska Project. Its as if Omega has totally given up on anything serious.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

appophylite said:


> One of my biggest regrets in High School: I was at an after-school extra-curricular and I pulled some cash out of my wallet looking for a dollar to get a soda. My friend noticed that I had a couple of $2 bills and was gob-smacked. He was willing to pay me $10 for one. I should have taken the deal, rather than telling him that you could just go to the bank and ask for one (if they have them) or order them for the grand price of......$2 per $2 bill


I was an exchange student in Germany in 1988. We went to an American army base to do our laundry every week. The employees there had stacks of crisp, new $2 bills they gave out as change.


----------



## kraeken (Dec 26, 2008)

journeyforce said:


> I think that is the other way around. Those plastic F1 watches actually saved Tag as the company was drifting towards irrelevancy.


Ah, ok. I was in college, I only remember they were a thing and I couldn't afford one...

I also think there are too many space Speedmasters yet I love the Moonswatch. But I'm not losing sleep over the subject lol


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Chris Hughes said:


> Hmm. I guess the Rolex x Domino’s Pizza colab’ didn’t come to mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my Rolex Dominos watch. I actually get asked about it a lot by other Rolex wearers. I got it because the seller could not find a buyer because a lot of folks did not like the Dominos connection. However I have no problem with it because, to get one new, you have to be a successful Dominos franchisee and take in $50,000 or more for 5 weeks in a row. To obtain a Rolex you have to be a success (to have the money to buy one). Plus Dominos being one of Rolex's biggest customers can leap frog over all the lines and waiting lists to get as many as they want. If Dominos calls up Rolex and says they need 200 Oyster Perpetuals engraved with the Dominos logo then those watches are quickly allotted to Dominos.

Here is mine


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

SLNGSHOT said:


> For those of us who are old enough to have lived through the swatch trends of the 90s, they remember how frikkin loud those movements are!
> 
> You can hear them across a crowded room
> 
> ...


I can hear mine ticking in the watch box across the room. I had to put them in a case in a drawer just to stop it!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

zengineer said:


> You were invested enough to post that gem in at least 9 different threads. The lady doth protest too much, me thinks.





Bradjhomes said:


> Ha ha
> Some people very keen to show just HOW disinterested they are


Rather bizarre and illogical responses.

What is the implication... That I wasn't just joking around for "laughs and likes" but somehow really desire one or the other (or both) and can't pull the trigger for some yet to be specified reason?

Pretty weak tea.... 

Awkward and cringe-worthy even.


----------



## Bostonhedonist (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't wait to be out with my 3573.50 and for someone to say "Nice Swatch."


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omega decides to give poor people a speedy and watchuseek loses its mind

.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

journeyforce said:


> I love my Rolex Dominos watch. I actually get asked about it a lot by other Rolex wearers. I got it because the seller could not find a buyer because a lot of folks did not like the Dominos connection. However I have no problem with it because, to get one new, you have to be a successful Dominos franchisee and take in $50,000 or more for 5 weeks in a row. To obtain a Rolex you have to be a success (to have the money to buy one). Plus Dominos being one of Rolex's biggest customers can leap frog over all the lines and waiting lists to get as many as they want. If Dominos calls up Rolex and says they need 200 Oyster Perpetuals engraved with the Dominos logo then those watches are quickly allotted to Dominos.
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> ...


Point being that brand crossovers aren’t limited to companies in like segments.


----------



## Bostonhedonist (Oct 9, 2014)

My three-year-old has been asking me for a "watch like daddy's." One of these might be just the thing!


----------



## Watchnewbie32 (Jul 25, 2020)

It doesn’t feel like watchuseek anymore. It feels like omega x swatch useek


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

I would 10


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Wilfried84 (May 19, 2020)

bdev said:


> Go to the one in the neighborhood where you'll most likely get mugged. They'll be less people in that store.
> This advise coming from a New Yorker.


Where in Manhattan are you likely to get mugged, exactly? Or anywhere in New York, for that matter. Yes, I've been to the South Bronx and East New York, et cetera, et cetera. Coming from another New Yorker.

My strategy, I'll sleep in on Saturday, cause I value my sleep way more, and mosey to the nearest Swatch store, ten minutes away by bike (drive hours, seriously?), just for kicks. If there's one available, I might buy one on a lark. It seems like it could be a fun watch. If there's a line around the block, I'll  and 🤣.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

RIVI1969 said:


> Not for sale online.
> Only 2 per customer.
> Only in selected stores.
> 20x their value in the used market (eBay)
> ...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

gangrel said:


> So I take it you aren't interested.
> 
> It's not going to be sold online.


Innacurate. Swatch has already confirmed it will be sold online.


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

Horos said:


> The same listing has now reached GBP 150K 🤣 This got to be some kind of a joke!


I love it. The eBay bidders know it’s an absolute joke and are artificially inflating the sale price with absolutely no intention of paying. Screw those sellers by wasting their time!!!


----------



## mkutch (Aug 26, 2021)

Not worth a second of my time (no pun intended).

ho-hum goofy watches with a stupid name, no thanks.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

What would be funny is if the MoonSwatch passes NASA's flight certification, but the 3861 doesn't.


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

Rodentman said:


> Ebay is filled with chuckleheads as both sellers and buyers. I saw a guy selling a $100 bill for $140. He stated it was nothing special, just a plain $100 bill. I didn't follow the item, but it probably sold.


I respect an individual who pulls that off


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m actually excited to get one for the new wifey. Bummed I can’t get one of the firsts. Not because I want to be first her birthday is April 2nd and I still ain’t got jack.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm holding out for the elusive DresSwatch forum.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

I can’t get over Mission to Uranus. I’d be willing to pay to have that on my wrist…


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

To be fair, the premium is for not having to stand in line with a bunch of plebes and get robbed. In a sense, given how safe some American cities are, it's not necessarily a bad idea. Especially if you've the money. Consider how much more a private jet costs for the conveinence.


----------



## Boundless_Influence (Apr 5, 2021)

Moonswatch is a travesty! Sign me up for "mission to the moon" though... 
Well, if a certain deal pans out id be broke anyways lol


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

jjlweber said:


> They lost me at 'Quartz'


Would you have been happier with a generic mechanical ETA chrono movement? Would you like have bought one if they did that and charged $1000?


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Strategic shill bids are how the determined everyman fights back against scalpers.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

TraserH3 said:


> You even have to check the misleading titles. Missed one here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it!


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)

I just searched moonswatch on ebay... I hope those are fake bids.... It's ridiculous 🤣


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

zengineer said:


> If I do that I'll just be part of the problem. I'll just try to get by wearing this as a stand in until they show up for purchase online on the Swatch site...or Walmart.
> View attachment 16519219
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Can barely tell that’s plastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My guess is $249k, of which $0 will be paid


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It would take a rather large amount of free money being given away for me to camp outside waiting for anything


----------



## Boundless_Influence (Apr 5, 2021)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


well said


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

MKTime said:


> I’d get Uranus on my wrist, but it might be a tight fit…


Take your time, use plenty of lube and make sure to stop when you hit the elbow knuckle.


Thats what the white van proctologist says at least.


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't know seems like a lot of people have the same idea.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks for your information OP!
I don't have anything "light" in my collection.
I have Army, Navy, Air Force now I can add the "Space Force" watch 🥰 
This is a great offering that will have some uninitiated looking deeper into enjoying more watched.
I hope it's a great success.
Personally, I like Mission to Pluto and Mission on Earth🤩
Those Astronaut velcro straps would look great strapped around jacket sleeves🤣
But really. 
Could start a trend😛
Okay.
It Rick and Morty time!
Gotta go!


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

Abatts41 said:


> I live in a NYC which has 5 Swatch locations, all of which open around 10/11 AM. Does anyone think that it'll be necessary to camp outside of the swatch store overnight in order to get one? Or will showing up around store opening be enough to snag 1 or 2 examples. I'm genuinely curious. I feel like the watch community and the camping on the side walk community have very little overlap, but I have also walked past the Supreme store and seen some unimaginable lines. Curious what everyone truly believes the market really is. Is the resale value enough to attract the paid campers like the sneaker and iPhone world has?


I just wanted to point out that it is available at a limited number of stores. The list covered 7 stores in the entire country. If you go, make sure you pick the right one.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wouldn't put it past some sellers are bidding on themselves, either via other accounts or having someone do it for them to manipulate the market. Let's be honest, in today's "must be the first to post on the 'gram or my entire life is more worthless than my 'gram," being first is everything, so it makes sense to manipulate the price up to get those to shell out more. After all, how many fell to their deaths by leaning over a cliff or were gorged by a bison because they needed the first 3 feet away shot?


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I expedite said:


> I just wanted to point out that it is available at a limited number of stores. The list covered 7 stores in the entire country. If you go, make sure you pick the right one.


Let this happen how its going to happen. If people can't research these things themselves, then they can go stand in the street overnight like doofuses.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

seanc01 said:


> Can we ALL Agree.. When one of these chuckleheads gets on here and says.
> 
> I just picked up a $250 watch for $5000. I am asking All of you. Is it real?
> 
> We ALL agree to tell them it's a knock off/ Homage?


lol agree!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Insanity indeed !


----------



## bjshov8 (Dec 18, 2008)

I want one, but I haven't decided which version yet. I will not pay over MSRP for one. I will not stand in line for one. I'll wait. If all that means I won't get one then I won't get one. There's always another watch to buy.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

AAMC said:


> Picture taken today by a forum member


unbelievable


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> I saw that. I hoped it was a fake.
> 
> I might buy this for my wife...


Those who've been in a long term relationship will understand how boredom sometimes results in a Mission to Uranus.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

This moonswatch thing is getting out of hand


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

SaoDavi said:


> I'm holding out for the elusive DresSwatch forum.


Are Dress Swatches even a thing anymore? Aren't they obsolete? Can't I just wear a Moonswatch as my dress swatch if its good enough for some guy in a movie?


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Those who've been in a long term relationship will understand how boredom sometimes results in a Mission to Uranus.


I just have so many sophomoric directions I can take this but I won't.


----------



## bjshov8 (Dec 18, 2008)

There will probably be a lot of flippers in line early.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

OnlyOneMore said:


> Is that Bioceramic, Resin, Composite... or Plastic?


Yes it is.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> Is there a Cliffs Notes, or a syllabus or an index or a table of contents or a thread directo....ah, I see, got it...


I hope you don't mind, I pencilled up an executive summary of all 18+ threads. Just to save people the time.

Swatch bought Omega and got to work devaluing it creating a line extension because they are smart greedy clueless out of ideas bored incredibly savvy. They hired a designer to create a series of memorable timepieces make disposable plastic watches that look like they were designed by some a%%-hole Andy Warhol on a day off his meds at the height of his artistic powers. Swatch creative director Seymour Butts said "We wanted to flog truck loads of these make them accessible to all watch lovers who couldn't tell a watch movement from a bowel movement can now participate in the really tired story of the Moon Watch. Mr Butts said "we make these watches for two bucks" "chose only the finest alloy materials to build these stunning timepieces - Ahem." I would encourage everybody to look at Moon Swatch and send us some money because god knows we can't sell another darn Speedmaster limited edition because we pimped the story so hard every hotel maid should believe that they are part of space history. Moon Swatch retails for $300 but you'll need a very fertile imagination to see these as tools of space travel.
.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> I just have so many sophomoric directions I can take this but I won't.


Why not? My post was aggressively sophomoric. A mature response would be unwelcome.


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

Price is really tempting, although I feel a little iffy on the bioceramic material. I googled that bioceramics can last up to 15-20 years, so this means that the watch cannot really last generations unless you take really really good care of it or not use it at all? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

Will bioceramics last long?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Option 1 is Money Laundering 101.

Option 2 is Buyer won't pay.

Option 3, Seller is looking to have some fun with the listing.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

I had one all primed up at probes in the atmosphrear and something else. I already forgot. Where the hell is my whiskey?


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

AAMC said:


> Picture taken today by a forum member


I think they're waiting for the bus.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

I truly believe there’s an idiot out there that would pay at least a grand or two over retail for it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Being the iconoclast I am, I'ma camp outside the Torrid Boutique for Plus Sized Women.


----------



## Apoptosis (Dec 13, 2009)

These watches really have broken the internet, haven’t they?

The vast majority seem to think they’re pretty interesting. Then there is the hilarious minority who’re so vocal in their outrage that I’ve found myself giggling at the computer screen a couple of times on this forum at the outrageousness of it.


----------



## MrChristopher (Apr 11, 2021)

This reminds me of toilet paper during lockdowns.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

No line here yet but I guarantee there will be by tomorrow morning. I stood in the window looking at them for a good five minutes and no less than 15 people stopped to see and ask about them.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Based on the insanity on the number of Swatch+Omega Collab threads recently created on WUS, it is probably someone is bidding against themself for fear of missing out.


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

What’s the definition of insanity!?!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Tom Hatfield said:


> No line here yet but I guarantee there will be by tomorrow morning. I stood in the window looking at them for a good five minutes and no less than 15 people stopped to see and ask about them.
> View attachment 16520231
> 
> 
> View attachment 16520232


I wouldn't mind camping there, I can get new CK underwear next door.


----------



## Omar009 (Oct 8, 2015)

This is just nonsense. come on ..... i did a post previously about this kind of activity (Baltic watches - micro rotor), but you know what i don't blame the people that list the watches ...i blame the people that are actually bidding (if they are real people). i mean this is what got us in the mess of Rolex prices. 

I own a Speedmaster and i like the new OmegaXswatch collaboration, i will be getting one but there is no way that i pay a cent more that the retail even if i have to wait for a few months for future batches.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

seanc01 said:


> MISSION. TO URANUS.
> 
> Best watch name ever!
> This is going to need it's own thread.
> ...


Yeah, and it's the tiffany dial! I mean let that sink in. The tiffany dial is called "Mission to Uranus". ROFL. Well played, Mr Bond, well played. Indeed, we can take all those tiffany dials right on a Mission to Uranus.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

What's the hype about the Moonswatch?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Free shipping though.


By the seller in person, please!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

seanc01 said:


> Can we ALL Agree.. When one of these chuckleheads gets on here and says.
> 
> I just picked up a $250 watch for $5000. I am asking All of you. Is it real?
> 
> We ALL agree to tell them it's a knock off/ Homage?


Well, isn't it?


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

Jetrider said:


> I truly believe there’s an idiot out there that would pay at least a grand or two over retail for it.


maybe a rolex buyer?? lol. but all serious aside, who would ever pay more than the already inflated msrp for any watch?


----------



## MrChristopher (Apr 11, 2021)

Omar009 said:


> This is just nonsense. come on ..... i did a post previously about this kind of activity (Baltic watches - micro rotor), but you know what i don't blame the people that list the watches ...i blame the people that are actually bidding (if they are real people). i mean this is what got us in the mess of Rolex prices.
> 
> I own a Speedmaster and i like the new OmegaXswatch collaboration, i will be getting one but there is no way that i pay a cent more that the retail even if i have to wait for a few months for future batches.


You have to spare a thought for the people who are going to wake up realising they spent Moonwatch level cash on a battery operated plastic replica.


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

I just don't get these releases. A plastic swatch for $240 seems a bit too much for me. Just because omega put their name on it doesn't mean that it's worth four times a normal swatch. It's still made of castor oil and plastic. $100-$150 is much more reasonable, and still more expensive than the standard bio ceramic swatches,


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Y'all who are calling people "idiots" for "wasting" $$$ --- Do you not have $$$$$$$$$ to burn yourselves?

There was a guy who used to double park e. v. e. r. y. day, to get his coffee and what not.
And got a ticket e. v. e. r. y. day.

But it was worth it to him, as he did not want to park his Mercedes 2 blocks away and walk.

I'd do the same, if I had $$$$$. 
Waiting is for chumps. So is walking.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

Nokie said:


> Stupid is as stupid does…..


agreed. what idiot would ever pay more than the already fat MSRP for a watch. yup stupid. lol


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

In person.


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

seanc01 said:


> Maybe we need a poll on what is the best thread?
> 
> And maybe a poll on what additional threads we should have?


My vote is for "Stolen Valor"


----------



## horseShu (May 27, 2017)

Omega CEO: OMG! Have you seen the forums? They hate it. Abort!! Pull the Swatches off the shelves! Now!!


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

Watchman83 said:


> 150k now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently nobody wants to spend more than $200,000 USD for it


----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

I was gonna go Saturday but if there's already lineups I'll pass.
Maybe I'll go to my Rolex AD instead and snag a watch no one is picking up that day because all the watch buyers are at Swatch 😁


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Based on the insanity on the number of Swatch+Omega Collab threads recently created on WUS, it is probably someone is bidding against themself for fear of missing out.


Poor Omega and NASA are thinking, "back in 2019 we had a 50th anniversary about GOING TO THE FRICKIN' MOON AND GOLD WATCHES AND THESE IDIOTS ARE TALKING MORE ABOUT A PLASTIC WATCH?!!"


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Fake auction and fake bidders. It's strictly entertainment, nothing more.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> Option 1 is Money Laundering 101.
> 
> Option 2 is Buyer won't pay.
> 
> Option 3, Seller is looking to have some fun with the listing.


Yeah, with so many other listings on ebay for low four-figure range, this has got to be something like that...no way this is legit unless it's the Sultan of Brunei's sense of humor or something. 

But it would be pretty lousy money laundering...such a huge amount on one extremely suspicious item...


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

I went and had a look at them today. As I was standing in front of the window looking at them, a lady came up and started counting them, she then took out her phone and started doing math on her calculator. They’ll be all over the bay tomorrow, I guarantee.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

On second thoughts, since there isn’t a Swatch sub forum anymore, the people with MoonSwatch can post in the Omega Forum. 









^^^ got my flame suit on


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cannot wait to start my first Speedy Tuesday thread...


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

vexXed said:


> Looks like I'm going to Mong Kok or TST early this Saturday.
> 
> Can't say I'm a quartz guy but man... at that price I think I'll try for a black/grey and white/red.
> 
> I showed these to my sister in Dubai and she is gonna try get the 'Tiffany' blue one.


Actually, after reading all the comments/sleeping on it/seeing pictures of people queuing overnight (seriously?)/knowing they will be available to order online later, nah.


----------



## Scottn1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welp, I Guess any sane people who want one of these won't be getting one. Because of a-hole scalpers like this one that showed up on Reddit already, asking $10k for a watch he paid $260 for. I refuse to pay more than double retail for one. 

[WTS] Omega Speedmaster Professional "White Side of the Moon" : Watchexchange (reddit.com)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

This has got to be the most entertaining subject in a long time on WUS 😂


----------



## Maddawgmax (11 mo ago)




----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Anything that gets more people into watches is a good thing.
I think it's a smart move by the Swatch Group - it's immediately the Watch of the Year and it's only March - nothing is going to top this in 2022.
I personally would have made them 38mm and maybe made a few models that were more a fusion of the Moonwatch and some of the best-selling Swatch models, but eh...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

StephenCanale said:


> Rather bizarre and illogical responses.
> 
> What is the implication... That I wasn't just joking around for "laughs and likes" but somehow really desire one or the other (or both) and can't pull the trigger for some yet to be specified reason?
> 
> ...


Just find it strange how some people (and you’re not the only one) are putting a lot of effort into disliking it. Ok, so it’s copy and paste, but if someone found every single thread they could just to praise it we’d think them weird and obsessed. 
To do the same just to show how disinterested is another level. You say “laughs and likes”. To others it might not come across that way.


----------



## skuripanda (Nov 17, 2021)

Earthjade said:


> I personally would have made them 38mm


THIS.

They should have made them smaller. These would be great as high quality high end kids watches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

oh be quiet and let people make their money.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

seanc01 said:


> A "watch" IS a status symbol. And jewelry.
> 
> Most under 40 don't wear a watch. and most under 25 have never owned a "watch".(meaning a device with the sole purpose of telling the time).
> 
> ...


Well… to you. Not to everyone.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I plan to get one when the hype dies down and I can walk into a store and pick it up. Either Moon or Pluto.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

skuripanda said:


> THIS.
> 
> They should have made them smaller. These would be great as high quality high end kids watches.


That's what I was thinking.
I have a 12 year old son and a 36-38mm version of the Moonwatch in quartz for $250 would be a bargain of a first "serious watch" and could make him a long-term watch consumer.
Also, they should have tried to make the watch 50M water resist, because kids swim. I'm sure Swatch could have found a way to do it on the cheap.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> On second thoughts, since there isn’t a Swatch sub forum anymore, the people with MoonSwatch can post in the Omega Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we need a Swatch subforum for Tissot to Breguet.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

gangrel said:


> Because the announcements came out _yesterday_. Watchville has at least 7 separate stories on these since then.
> 
> There are almost 600 comments for the Hodinkee story alone.
> 
> ...


But it's still a wristwatch and most people don't care about wristwatches.

Even if every wis and flipper is standing in line already, it doesn't mean the general public gives a damn.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Uranus spins on its vertical axis


----------



## Buddy Lembeck (10 mo ago)

MKTime said:


> Morons are already bidding over $2500 for a $260 swatch that will be a mass production item. Total idiots.
> View attachment 16519412


it's just people having a goof. these are not bidders who plan to actually that amount.


----------



## Buddy Lembeck (10 mo ago)

Gebbeth said:


> Would you have been happier with a generic mechanical ETA chrono movement? Would you like have bought one if they did that and charged $1000?


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Moved


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But the new Omegaswatch will be the Rolex of 2022 IMO, hype with huge demand, sold out the same day, available grey at x10 MRSP The next.


----------



## HughesAlex9010 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank god. Really want one but I'm nowhere near a swatch retailer.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tom Hatfield said:


> View attachment 16520247


I can see you, Tom


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Sub-forum? Pffft, just change the name of the whole site to "Swatchuseek"...


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm in Rome, Italy at the moment but I don't think I'll be able to shoehorn it into the wife's schedule. 😒😊


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Omega decides to give poor people a speedy and watchuseek loses its mind
> 
> .


Of course. Poor people are supposed to eat cake, not buy watches.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

There will be qeues in front of many stores tomorrow morning. And if the Swatch Group is smart, they will capitalize on this and make sure that pictures of those qeues make the evening news - at least here in Switzerland.

There's also a rumour floating around of a name change to The Omega Group, and it wouldn't surprise me if next week during W&W, there will be a few more "groundbreaking" announcements to steal the limelight from Rolex & co. Maybe an unlimited 40mm Fifty Fathoms on a bracelet?

Either way, I have the feeling investing in Swatch Group stocks today might not be a bad play in the short term.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought about going down to the mall to see if they have any, and I'm not one to go out to much to buy anything from a brick and mortar store. So I wouldn't be surprised if people show up early to try and get one. 

Hearing that they're not limited and eventually will be sold online, means I'm probably not going to bother making the trip.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Scottn1 said:


> Welp, I Guess any sane people who want one of these won't be getting one. Because of a-hole scalpers like this one that showed up on Reddit already, asking $10k for a watch he paid $260 for. I refuse to pay more than double retail for one.
> 
> [WTS] Omega Speedmaster Professional "White Side of the Moon" : Watchexchange (reddit.com)


That's the real deal bro

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope someone told them to wait night time to attempt this one:


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Flash-BCR said:


> ...and will there be a 'plastic sandwich' version?


Wensleydale coloured?


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Watchman83 said:


> 150k now





RIVI1969 said:


> Apparently nobody wants to spend more than $200,000 USD for it


WTF is going on⁉ Who’s bidding $150,000 - 200,000 for a plastic quartz watch?

I know some people have money to burn, but this takes the Swiss biscuit. It can’t be legit, can it?

Is this crazy eBay sale a way for Russian oligarchs to launder their money?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

guys, please stop calling Uranus blue a tiffany blue. it ain't right shade of blue to be called Tiffany. Rolex OP Turquoise can get away with it cuz its shade is actually close to Tiffany Pantone 1837. we can't just go around seeing any baby blue color and start Calling it Tiffany Blue. if we cannot use words precisely then it will lost its meaning.


----------



## The Boots (Dec 3, 2021)

Slowbro said:


> Classics prof here. Since it’s not every day I get to put my impractical knowledge of dead languages to use outside the classroom (let alone on a watch forum), please indulge me:
> 
> Uranus is simply the Romanized version of the Ancient Greek _Οὐρανός_ (Ouranos), a word that means ‘the sky’ or ‘the heavens’.
> 
> ...


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 said:


> I don't know seems like a lot of people have the same idea.
> 
> View attachment 16520152


Photoshop


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

wuyeah said:


> guys, please stop calling Uranus blue a tiffany blue. it ain't right shade of blue to be called Tiffany. Rolex OP Turquoise can get away with it cuz its shade is actually close to Tiffany Pantone 1837. we can't just go around seeing any baby blue color and start Calling it Tiffany Blue. if we cannot use words precisely then it will lost its meaning.
> View attachment 16520413
> View attachment 16520415
> View attachment 16520416
> View attachment 16520417


I just like saying Uranus x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

wuyeah said:


> guys, please stop calling Uranus blue a tiffany blue. it ain't right shade of blue to be called Tiffany. Rolex OP Turquoise can get away with it cuz its shade is actually close to Tiffany Pantone 1837. we can't just go around seeing any baby blue color and start Calling it Tiffany Blue. if we cannot use words precisely then it will lost its meaning.
> View attachment 16520413
> View attachment 16520415
> View attachment 16520416
> View attachment 16520417


One rule for Rolex? Rolex's blue isn't Tiffany either, but people call things whatever they want. This is Omega knowing absolutely full well that people will call it Tiffany. Every teal/robin-egg/1950s blue is now "Tiffany" - that's just how it is in a post-truth world.


----------



## big man (Apr 19, 2021)

I need the Uranus one to go along with my Casio Oceanus as part of my anus watch collection


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Camping in mom's basement as we speak


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Scottn1 said:


> Welp, I Guess any sane people who want one of these won't be getting one. Because of a-hole scalpers like this one that showed up on Reddit already, asking $10k for a watch he paid $260 for. I refuse to pay more than double retail for one.
> 
> [WTS] Omega Speedmaster Professional "White Side of the Moon" : Watchexchange (reddit.com)


Absolutely. My limit is 3x list price. I won't pay a penny more and anyone asking more than 3x is a greedy conartist!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

wuyeah said:


> guys, please stop calling Uranus blue a tiffany blue. it ain't right shade of blue to be called Tiffany. Rolex OP Turquoise can get away with it cuz its shade is actually close to Tiffany Pantone 1837. we can't just go around seeing any baby blue color and start Calling it Tiffany Blue. if we cannot use words precisely then it will lost its meaning.
> View attachment 16520413
> View attachment 16520415
> View attachment 16520416
> View attachment 16520417


So you are bothered by it being called a Tiffany but not by it being called a Speedmaster?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> One rule for Rolex? Rolex's blue isn't Tiffany either, but people call things whatever they want. This is Omega knowing absolutely full well that people will call it Tiffany. Every teal/robin-egg/1950s blue is now "Tiffany" - that's just how it is in a post-truth world.


You got that right.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Scottn1 said:


> Welp, I Guess any sane people who want one of these won't be getting one. Because of a-hole scalpers like this one that showed up on Reddit already, asking $10k for a watch he paid $260 for. I refuse to pay more than double retail for one.
> 
> [WTS] Omega Speedmaster Professional "White Side of the Moon" : Watchexchange (reddit.com)


You do know that that watch is being sold under retail, right?
It is The white ceramic auto version


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

wuyeah said:


> guys, please stop calling Uranus blue a tiffany blue. it ain't right shade of blue to be called Tiffany. Rolex OP Turquoise can get away with it cuz its shade is actually close to Tiffany Pantone 1837. we can't just go around seeing any baby blue color and start Calling it Tiffany Blue. if we cannot use words precisely then it will lost its meaning.
> View attachment 16520413
> View attachment 16520415
> View attachment 16520416
> View attachment 16520417


Couldn't resist sorry


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> But the new Omegaswatch will be the Rolex of 2022 IMO, hype with huge demand, sold out the same day, available grey at x10 MRSP The next.


Someone is already bidding it up to £200,000 for a £250 watch isn’t it?

Ain’t it right @One-Seventy ?


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

If they are going to be available online then this camping out is just really about being one of the first to own (or resell) one…..kind of like when they release a new iPhone and the lines wrap around the corner from the Apple store.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For the money asked I’d rather fill up twice, that gets me further, in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

I hazard a guess no ones actually going to pay that, probably friends bidding them up.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Someone is already bidding it up to £200,000 for a £250 watch isn’t it?
> 
> Ain’t it right @One-Seventy ?


Well, hype and money make the world go round!

Nice $200,000 disposable toy watch for someone. But of course, it's just a mix of shilling, laundering and social-media traffic generation. And it's all the watch world seems to be about this days - as tribal and polarising as ever!


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

The guys camping are flippers, this watch is as mass production as they come, moulded case, mass produced 'movement', canvas strap, and will be available online from swatch shortly, I sorely hope they get burned 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

If there aren’t controls in place for online purchases then there’s the risk of scalpers buying up all or almost all stock. Just like for the latest consoles, the scalpers we’re using bots to buy all online stock. Even till today, it’s difficult to get the latest consoles at retail price. Although scalpers have reduced their pricing due to competition amongst themselves, you still have to pay over retail unless you’re lucky to get one when there is a restock. Some scalpers got robbed and there were little sympathy for them. 

Will be interesting to see how things turn out for the MoonSwatch stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Free shipping though.


Oooh, I missed that, bid submitted! 

M


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

No-one is REALLY bidding $200,000 for these watches (probably not even $2,000) - These bids will just disappear when the auctions end (even assuming the seller can source a watch!)

M


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Being the iconoclast I am, I'ma camp outside the Torrid Boutique for Plus Sized Women.


Mah Man !


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I bought a few less desired swatches just to get a relationship with the AD. When will I get the call??

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

snowman40 said:


> No-one is REALLY bidding $200,000 for these watches (probably not even $2,000) - These bids will just disappear when the auctions end (even assuming the seller can source a watch!)
> 
> M


For curiosity's sake, I sent a UK based EBay seller an inquiry email to ascertain if he had the watch that he was auctioning off.

His response was "I’m picking up the watch the moment it goes on sale, which is before the auction ends".

The bids are upto USD $920 with 2 days and 8 hours to auction's end.

Seems to be a plethora of them out there planning on doing exactly that.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Yeah, with so many other listings on ebay for low four-figure range, this has got to be something like that...no way this is legit unless it's the Sultan of Brunei's sense of humor or something.
> 
> But it would be pretty lousy money laundering...such a huge amount on one extremely suspicious item...


Ali Express is full of such sales.

Ridiculous asking prices for horrible watches (I wouldn't even call them reps) and they appear to be selling every now n then, in limited numbers.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I showed my wife a picture of this Moonswatch. Her reply was .......Why are you buying a fake/replica Speedmaster?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Y'all who are calling people "idiots" for "wasting" $$$ --- Do you not have $$$$$$$$$ to burn yourselves?
> 
> There was a guy who used to double park e. v. e. r. y. day, to get his coffee and what not.
> And got a ticket e. v. e. r. y. day.


And, eventually, heart disease?


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

I think the Mission to Uranus should only be sold in Scotland. The name sounds so much better with a strong Scottish accent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Keen to have a look at these. AUD $380 is a cheap Speedmaster but an expensive Swatch. A little disappointed that it isn’t using a manual or auto chrono movement. Swatch have had one in the line previously. But I’m not anti quartz. I guess I need to see and try one on.


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Who will post the first 'genuine' wrist shot and give a review?


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes.

Yes I have.


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

The only demo that seems to hate this are the watch snobs. 

If all the watch snobs hate it, then I subscribe to Ricky Roma's philosophy:


----------



## Dave_1442397 (Feb 15, 2021)

osamu said:


> I thought about going down to the mall to see if they have any, and I'm not one to go out to much to buy anything from a brick and mortar store. So I wouldn't be surprised if people show up early to try and get one.
> 
> Hearing that they're not limited and eventually will be sold online, means I'm probably not going to bother making the trip.


Same here. I'm around a 45 min drive to the closest store, but if there are lines of people, limited stock, and the watch will be sold online, then no. I'll get one later.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Philbo24 said:


> Who will post the first 'genuine' wrist shot and give a review?


I really don't see the point of this thread. And, I hope it gets merged with one of the other several Swatch+Omega collab threads.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Swatch group not only hit a home run with these they knocked it out of the park into the next state! If you watch the CEO of Omega on yt and pick up on some of the clues, this watch is meant to break the mold, and since it is molded plastic why not? A watch that the masses can enjoy and one that almost anyone can afford, even the homeless dude on the corner if he stopped drinking beer for a month. My wager is that tomorrow they will sell a record breaking number of watches in one day, quite possibly a million watches, history is being made! Furby? tickle me Elmo? 1989 Miata? Bump stickers? grey market scalpers? Hah! My other wager is that online sales will start on Monday and all those flippers and grey market dealers will not be able to complete even one auction without a bin, BOOM! How many would you like and what color, $260 each. I have been collecting watches over 40 years and never in my life have I seen a watch's release generate this kind of interest, never! Non WIS people are camping out tonight. So the Apple watch killed horology? Analog watches are antiquated and unwanted? No one wears a watch anymore but WIS? Swatch Group if they did their homework will have manufactured 2 million units in anticipation of this event, finally someone capable and willing to prove the fallacy of the "Rolex" retail model of exclusivity that everyone has come to accept. If you have a company that makes and sells watches and then in one day they sell a million of them, what happens to the company's stock? Hmm, billionaires created overnight with what amounts to a novelty trinket? How cool is that?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Both of my sons are now trying to buy their Dad a watch  It will be the first watch either has ever given me and I will be so happy and proud to post wrist shots


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

gr8adv said:


> maybe a rolex buyer?? lol. but all serious aside, who would ever pay more than the already inflated msrp for any watch?


I could understand paying a reasonable premium for a rare or vintage watch but never for a latest and greatest production piece.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 16520616


to be honest camping out makes 0 sense since these aren’t limited but I guess there is a certain appeal to having it first


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 16520616


Where is that at?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

omega raids the affordable market in such an indirect manner in which they think won't effect their brand status


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)

The swatch store in Seoul that will have it is about 15-20 mins from me. They open at 10:30 so I am going to head out around 6 or 7am. I have nothing else to do this Sat morning. I don't plan on flipping. My wife wants one (venus or uranus) and I am going to try to get the pluto. If they continue to sell for crazy amounts after tomorrow I'll probably sell one and pick it up again when there is a wider release.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 16519547


That is entirely believable. XXXXL jacket, smalls shoes, brands.


yellowfury said:


> to be honest camping out makes 0 sense since these aren’t limited but I guess there is a certain appeal to having it first


Aye. But what else are greedy, fat middle-aged flippers going to do on a Friday night after a day of nice sunny weather? Go out?


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If the price is right I MIGHT pick one up but I certainly won’t be paying silly money for one if I do weaken from my present “nope” stance


----------



## MParallel (Aug 31, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> flic-flac x rolex = flex


If they'd made that a ROFLex that would be epically brilliant.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

mkutch said:


> I love it. The eBay bidders know it’s an absolute joke and are artificially inflating the sale price with absolutely no intention of paying. Screw those sellers by wasting their time!!!


Screw your eBay account when you don't pay. You have to link your bank account these days so they aren't going to be joke bidding for long.


----------



## cprout78 (Sep 15, 2014)

Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.





Verdict said:


> ...you're buying and wearing watches for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Want exclusivity? Start with a Patek.
> 
> Stop the gatekeeping and get over it.


My knee jerk reaction was that it cheapened Omega as a brand. That said, after thinking it over, I actually think the release is pretty cool. I think the release through Swatch helps draw attention to Omega and exposes folks to the Speedmaster, Omega's greatest achievement. It also gives watch enthusiasts an opportunity to own a, "Speedmaster" at an affordable price. Omega and Swatch have us all talking so at the very least, it is a genius marketing campaign, though I think it is actually much more.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Did we really need another thread about this?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Swatch x Omega leaked, what do you think?


Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK. Something about a Swatch Omega collab. Any ideas what this may be? This joint mission between Omega and Swatch will break the internet




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## redgiantlau (Jul 23, 2014)

Video in Cantonese:






It seems there are many professional line standers camping out at a Mong Kok mall.


----------



## Wasty (Aug 27, 2021)

Aside from all the hype/discussion/love/hate surrounding them, I'll hold out on getting one until there are real world reviews in.

1. They look fun - and are WAY better than any fakes or ripoffs.
2. They seem to be equipped with Superluminova - Could be an all night Lume
3. They don't take themselves too seriously
4. They generate quite a buzz right now (How many threads were created here? 10-15?)
5. Lightweight - hassle free with easy to change battery?
6. Mission to Uranus - that will still be funny in decades to come - an act of genius!

The only issue I personally take is that the water resistance is like 30m - meaning they won't survive a shower... (but the speedmaster itself would not either)

If Omega and Swatch bring a 200m SeaSwatch with the sistem51 movement + superluminova in plastic - I'd be all over it.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

I am ready to go !











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Here is the store list by country from the Swatch website:






BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH - List of Swatch stores


Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




www.swatch.com





As several others have said, its NOT a limited run, so if you want one for the $260 USD sticker price, just chiiiiiilllll.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I consider going there half an hour before opening. Why not. Bunch of watch nerds. Bring some coffee. Talk watches

Then go in and buy a regular swatch just to see the face of the AD

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You’ve set yourself a fair old task @Mediocre


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

I just wonder about the board meeting discussion about names and colors. Did anyone suggest Mission to Uranus should be brown? Followed by a deafening silence, I’m sure.

I’ll show my 13 yo self out…


----------



## marcusm1 (Mar 15, 2020)

I feel I've gone though the entire hype watch buying decision making process in extra quick time with this one


Ooh new watches, in many exciting colourways
Hmm I might want one of these
Yes, yes, yes, I'm definitely getting one, they're super hot
Oh, but I might have to wait in line with a load of other nerds
On second thoughts, it's only a cheap gimmicky plastic watch, actually I'm not that bothered


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

Whatever anyone's particular opinion on this release is, we all have to agree this has made a splash in the watch community.


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't you hate all this created hype?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

wuyeah said:


> Food for thought. Guess what country ain’t gonna care about this collab release!?


Yemen? is it Yemen? or maybe it's Ethiopia? or Afghanistan?

Do I win something?


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

As a watch enthusiast and not a fashionista or LE Flipper, the way the normal consumer is push, pulled or corralled around nonsense like this is both disappointing and sure sign we are not getting more intelligent or thoughtful. This is raw idiotic COMSUMERISM and hyper OCD humans gone wild for a plastic take off of an iconic watch, that's it, nothing more.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

julio13 said:


> Don't you hate all this created hype?


You mean the one you help create by posting in a thread on the topic?


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uranus











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfpack1995 (Jul 21, 2017)

Good, I’ll get one. It looks similar to the omega without all the maintenance issues. If omega made a quartz speedmaster version in a 42mm size I’d buy it.


----------



## Aceholio (Jul 28, 2021)

Scottn1 said:


> Welp, I Guess any sane people who want one of these won't be getting one. Because of a-hole scalpers like this one that showed up on Reddit already, asking $10k for a watch he paid $260 for. I refuse to pay more than double retail for one.
> 
> [WTS] Omega Speedmaster Professional "White Side of the Moon" : Watchexchange (reddit.com)


 lol


----------



## Bainz83 (Jul 2, 2021)

This could be the best thing to happen to the watch industry. Everyone and anyone being able to own an Omega branded watch. Fair play to them and swatch as most swiss brands wouldn't have the balls to do this.
Also not limiting them and making initially only instore purchases to protect consumers from the grey market (yeah I know there's idiots on ebay selling these with _enter comment_ putting bids on them).
The only ones hurting at the moment are Omega fan boys but they shouldn't. Those who buy this swatch x Omega will likely want to aspire to own a real speedy thus growing the brand for bigger purchases.
Plus we can now safely say Omega is now releasing a watch that hasn't been influenced by Rolex 🤣


----------



## Enzo954 (Feb 7, 2011)

People camping out are stupid. They're going to release them in mass production and sell them online.


----------



## Lejaune (Oct 1, 2020)

If Omega (Swatch) limits the quantity of these watches, say, to a million or two worldwide, they will become highly collectible, and I wouldn't be surprised if they sell at the "real" Omega prices on preowned market.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just find it strange how some people (and you’re not the only one) are putting a lot of effort into disliking it. Ok, so it’s copy and paste, but if someone found every single thread they could just to praise it we’d think them weird and obsessed.
> To do the same just to show how disinterested is another level. You say “laughs and likes”. To others it might not come across that way.


Fair enough, tone is often a nuance lost in text, as we all know.

To be clear, I don't like or dislike the original or the Swatch and I think the colaboration has upside potential for both brands (and have previously posted as much).

My ambivalence is genuine.

If I have an underlying motivation at all, (beyond laughs and likes) is related to the absurdity (my opinion) on how the release of such a trivial novelty is overrunning a group like WUS with something like a dozen plus threads.

That seems downright hysterical - to me, anyway.

PS: To your last point, I didn't search for the threads, someone else did and posted them all (or a bunch of them anyway) either into one of the existing threads I ran across or they might have actually started a brand new thread just for the purpose of itemizing them all... can't recall which.

That alone was also very amusing to me, and made the copy/paste simply irresistible!

Label me bored and weak to temptation.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

StephenCanale said:


> If I have an underlying motivation at all, (beyond laughs and likes) is related to the absurdity (my opinion) on how the release of such a trivial novelty is overrunning a group like WUS with something like a dozen plus threads.


I agree that it's absurd and hysterical at the same time. The responses have ranged from doomsayers predicting the demise of Omega to people camping out to get one. But when was the last time WIS were this excited about something from one of the majors? Personally, I think this collaboration is a genius marketing ploy on behalf of the Swatch Group. I don't think it's going to hurt Omega in the least, and it probably just made Swatch relevant again after 30 years.

I look at this as a shot of adrenaline this hobby has needed for a long a time. I wish it happened more often.


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

Seriously, though, I’d buy one or two at MSRP. I often work in an environment where metal watches can’t be worn without a cover and my Speedy stays at home. A plastic Sweedy would be a game changer.

Can’t be arsed with camping in any case and would not pay a premium.


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

fish70 said:


> Screw your eBay account when you don't pay. You have to link your bank account these days so they aren't going to be joke bidding for long.


Correct, if some clown bid $100,000 just for the laughs, at the end he will have problems with eBay. There are plenty of auctions in the 600-900 USD range that I think they are legit though.


----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

RIVI1969 said:


> Correct, if some clown bid $100,000 just for the laughs, at the end he will have problems with eBay. There are plenty of auctions in the 600-900 USD range that I think they are legit though.


The listing got pulled last night it was something north of 200k usd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

I cant wait to see Swatch Omega Collaboration for watches like Omega Sea Master, Rail Master, Aqua Terra making similar watches at around $250. Cant wait still to see James Bond wearing a ceramic Swatch Omega Sea Master in the next movie kicking ass.


----------



## tthien92 (Oct 7, 2019)

The upcoming Moonswatch formed from a partnership between Omega and Swatch will likely be one of the most impactful releases from Omega in a while. This isn't to say that Omega hasn't had some impressive releases--the blue Snoopy was genius, and what company actually invests in reviving an old caliber for the modern audience (Ie. the 321)? That was ingenius madness.

Yet, those pieces will generally appeal to us hardcore aficionados, who spend out time rummaging through WUS or some other forums expounding our excitement to each other about the next great release from (insert brand name). There's nothing wrong with that, as I proudly also wear that badge of honor on my wrist showing that I've spent too much money on a technogically obsolete device.

Even with a collection that needs downsizing, I am *massively *enthused for the release of the Moonswatch:










Read 'em and weep. There are *eleven *distinct colorways of delectable Speedy goodness. ELEVEN! Each one has something amazing to love about them: fancy the classic Speedy look? Shoot for the *moon. *Always wanted those pricey Alaska Project Speedys? How about a trip to *Mars? *Want colors that will likely never come to the original Speedy? All eyes on *the sun.* 

In an impressive manner, all these watches somehow maintained that crucial Speedmaster DNA--the dot of 90, the case dimensions, the lugs, and even the crappy WR of 30m (okay, Omega/Swatch could have definitely done better here)--yet made these watches respectfully different. With a velcro strap and differently-placed subdials, it's almost impossible for any WIS to mistaken these watches for a true Speedy.

It's here that some posh and pompous "Speedmaster enthusiast" will likely point to as a criticism. *This isn't a Speedmaster, *so why does it look like one? And to that, I would say that's the point. It is the essence of a Speedmaster distilled down to key elements and made remarkably affordable ($260 USD) for the common man and, more crucially, future generations.

Watches will never replace smart watches, but the opposite likely won't ever happen either. Yet, for the young, scrappy and watch-enthused, there isn't many "gateway" watches that they can sink their teeth into. There's the Casio G-shock, which will last a lifetime already, and Seiko/Orient/Citizen/Timex models, but most of these brands (with the exception of Seiko) don't have an dedicated higher-class evolution. There is nothing for young enthusiasts to lust for after they've become young professionals, which is why many default to Rolex.

With the Moonswatch, the Swatch Group shows that it isn't trying to be "cool and hip", which can be a turn-off for the younger population. Rather, it's fully embracing the tremendous heritage of Omega and allowing its more money-conscious audience to taste it in a Swatch form, and it has executed this remarkably well. I'm not sure what metrics the Swatch marketing department uses, but I have no doubt that this release will drive sales in the future, thus cementing the already iconic status of the Speedmaster even further. 

Of course, this is all speculation of one deranged zealot, so I'd love to hear what everyone else thinks. Are these watches as important as I believe them to be? Or will they fall flat? And of course, which one is your favorite? Mine would be the ex-planet, Pluto:


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I don’t know why everyone’s fussed about the MoonSwatch. Isn’t a 42mm diameter too big for WUS wrists?


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I want a Neptune and a Pluto.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

This is the first I'm reading of these omega speedy professional moon watches. How interesting. And the colors....absolutely marvelous, nay...ingenious.


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

What is this "MoonSwatch" of which you speak? First post on WUS I've seen on this topic.


----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

If you wear one of these stolen valour watches down into a Trona mine, this website will explode.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nordlys said:


> What is this "MoonSwatch" of which you speak? First post on WUS I've seen on this topic.


I think if these watches were a big deal...there would have been a dozen or more threads


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a Speedmaster fan and I'm neither posh nor pompous, but I love this collaboration. I don't think its Omega enthusiasts pushing back on it at all. Omega has a long history of technological innovation and creative marketing.

I think the majority of the butthurt directed at it is coming from those who think the Swiss old guard shouldn't change or attempt anything new. They are scared of things that challenge the status quo. The same people admonish Seiko for being vertically integrated and daring to offer both budget and luxury watches.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

Everyone seems to be falling into one of the following categories:
1. What an abomination! This thing is nothing more than a plastic toy! Omega is ruining their brand with this. I’m so pissed I might have to sell my “real” Speedy
2. Meh. I really don’t get the hype, but I’d definitely buy one for the fun/novelty of it if I can get it painlessly online at MSRP. Camp out or pay a premium? Nope 
3. Wow! This is the coolest watch ever! I have to have one (or two, or three…). I’ll do/pay whatever it takes. What time should I line up at the store?can someone in line get me one? 
4. Uranus jokes. 
5. Posting 5 times about how posting about this is feeding the hype

Personally, I’m a number 2, and am enjoying this free entertainment. I say this all in jest, so please don’t be offended. Just having a little fun. 

Also, as a PSA, if you do get one, I’d suggest you don’t wear it in bad neighborhoods. Wear your Rolex instead. Might be safer.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Which color moonswatch was it that went to the moon, I say yellow, kinda like the color of cheese up there


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

I think you missed the “this watch is cool enough for me to walk over to the Swatch store and try my luck” crowd. 

But yeah I kinda agree with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D58 (Oct 30, 2021)

There is so controversy over it. I can’t wait to wear a speedy clone in a machine shop with out worrying about my 6k watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🦒


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

doggbiter said:


> when was the last time WIS were this excited about something from one of the majors? Personally, I think this collaboration is a genius marketing ploy on behalf of the Swatch Group. I don't think it's going to hurt Omega in the least, and it probably just made Swatch relevant again after 30 years.
> 
> I look at this as a shot of adrenaline this hobby has needed for a long a time. I wish it happened more often.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Waiting for this thread to be merged with one of the other Swatch+Omega collab threads.

Second thought, no I don't think I will be waiting.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Am wondering if the release of Netflix's "The Adam Project" had anything to do with this watch being released now, or perhaps just a coincidence?


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

greedy said:


> Does it have a disposable movement like the other quartz swatches?
> 
> In the meanwhile I have a couple of friends interested in this watch.


I would think so since there is no way to open the watch


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

IBTL

"We must stop creating more MoonSwatch threads!" cried Toad, as he created another.

Yet another person that instead of posting in one of the hundred threads on this topic, wants their bloody opinion heard so creates yet another topic on it.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 said:


> I don't know seems like a lot of people have the same idea.
> 
> View attachment 16520152



lol def photoshop


----------



## Paul_ (Jan 29, 2013)

doggbiter said:


> I'm a Speedmaster fan and I'm neither posh nor pompous, but I love this collaboration. I don't think its Omega enthusiasts pushing back on it at all. Omega has a long history of technological innovation and creative marketing.
> 
> I think the majority of the butthurt directed at it is coming from those who think the Swiss old guard shouldn't change or attempt anything new. They are scared of things that challenge the status quo. The same people admonish Seiko for being vertically integrated and daring to offer both budget and luxury watches.


If you look at the line of vehicles Mercedes-Benz offers in Europe, the line runs from the micro Smart cars, through relatively modest hatchbacks, easing into more upper-line cars, into near-supercars and high-luxe vehicles that give brands like Bentley a run for their money, not to mention a line of medium and heavy trucks and the iconic Unimog. This may be the most comprehensive example of vertical integration known in automobiledom, yet does not seem to negatively impact the perceived prestige and exclusivity of their S-Class sedans...


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Chris Hughes said:


> Hmm. I guess the Rolex x Domino’s Pizza colab’ didn’t come to mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always wondered about this. Was this a collaboration or did Dominos just do this on their own and give it to employees as a reward for tenure or something?


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

doggbiter said:


> Personally, I think this collaboration is a genius marketing ploy on behalf of the Swatch Group. I don't think it's going to hurt Omega in the least, and it probably just made Swatch relevant again after 30 years.



Agreed. Except- I think Swatch is relevant outside of these forums - to the general public.


----------



## Paul_ (Jan 29, 2013)

...with that said, I hope that the aftermarket jumps on the opportunity to provide alternative straps for these watches, as the straps that I see look like ca-ca...


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I think the most incredible aspect of this whole Moonswatch thing is that Omega is putting their name on a watch that will retail for under $300.
The rest is a shoulder shrug to me. I've never liked the Speedmaster but for under $300 and with the blessing of Omega, I might (kind of) be able to see what it is that people are so impressed about.


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

First, it’s not an Omega, it’s a Swatch. It’s made by Swatch, sold by Swatch. It’s a collaboration, yes, but it’s not an Omega.

I agree they are fun, cool, and am definitely getting at least a couple, but let’s be clear what this is. It’s a cheap ass quartz/plastic homage to the speedy. Fine with me and I think it greatly benefits both brands. My only hope is that Swatch group views this as a one time thing. Hate to see them have Swatch versions of other 
models/brands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Paul_ said:


> If you look at the line of vehicles Mercedes-Benz offers in Europe, the line runs from the micro Smart cars, through relatively modest hatchbacks, easing into more upper-line cars, into near-supercars and high-luxe vehicles that give brands like Bentley a run for their money, not to mention a line of medium and heavy trucks and the iconic Unimog. This may be the most comprehensive example of vertical integration known in automobiledom, yet does not seem to negatively impact the perceived prestige and exclusivity of their S-Class sedans...


Ahh, the good old car analogy when it comes to watches. I guess it would only be a matter of time before the car analogy would be used to explain this particular watch phenomenon.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Why haven’t I heard of this?


----------



## Paul_ (Jan 29, 2013)

It's primarily a Canadian thing...


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Ticktocker said:


> I think the most incredible aspect of this whole Moonswatch thing is that Omega is putting their name on a watch that will retail for under $300.
> The rest is a shoulder shrug to me. I've never liked the Speedmaster but for under $300 and with the blessing of Omega, I might (kind of) be able to see what it is that people are so impressed about.


Except I think you're missing the point. It's not a Speedmaster. It's a Swatch that looks like a Speedmaster. It's not going to wear or perform like a real Speedmaster nor give you the experience of wearing a real Speedmaster. But it is a fun homage to the Speedmaster. That said, I will probably pick up a couple when they are sold online.


----------



## ZeroUpFourOut (Oct 3, 2021)

Swatch will sell many, many, many of these pieces. Omega is getting brand recognition like they've never gotten on the planet before. Ever. Which will yield some derivative sales increases. Both missions will be accomplished. These are companies, that have one overall goal, like any other company: to make a profit. And this collaboration should improve profit for both organizations.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

gstand said:


> I would think so since there is no way to open the watch


If it's like other Swatches, and I don't see why it wouldn't be, you pull the crown out with some pliers (yes, it's not a two-piece stem) and lever the bezel off. This keeps the crystal in place, which just falls off and you tip the movement out, then throw it away because it's non-repairable. So technically the whole watch _is _repairable in that you can replace the movement, but I imagine all of these are going to be stored as flipstock with the batteries out in any event. So they're not even going to be used.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Paul_ said:


> It's primarily a Canadian thing...


If you say so.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

doggbiter said:


> Except I think you're missing the point. It's not a Speedmaster. It's a Swatch that looks like a Speedmaster. It's not going to wear or perform like a real Speedmaster nor give you the experience of wearing a real Speedmaster. But it is a fun homage to the Speedmaster. That said, I will probably pick up a couple when they are sold online.


Finally, a true homage


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ZeroUpFourOut said:


> Swatch will sell many, many, many of these pieces. Omega is getting brand recognition like they've never gotten on the planet before. Ever. Which will yield some derivative sales increases. Both missions will be accomplished. These are companies, that have one overall goal, like any other company: to make a profit. And this collaboration should improve profit for both organizations.


Free Omega advertising on thousands of Swatch watches. And it is only one organization at the end of the day.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

lorsban said:


> This is brilliant because only Swatch group can pull this off.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe we'll see a Fifty Fathoms version. Then a collab for every icon each of their brands have.



I would love if they did a 40mm fifty fathoms. I'm not mad at this idea at all. Hopefully, the success of this encourages more of these collaborations.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

It's interesting how up in arms people are about this. Yet, as a grown @$$ man drool over a 30k version of this watch that has Peanuts characters on it. 

This will not devalue your speedmaster folks! If you think it does sell them to me at a lower price... happy to spare you the headache and anguish!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Here's a new and fresh approach to these watches.

I don't care. 

And I don't think anyone who doesn't wear a watch today suddenly will change their mind tomorrow because this one comes in 11 flavours.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

These things gonna be scalped to death. And then there will be a lot of fakes. Unless Swatch keeps pumping them for a few years, i don't see a bright future. I kinda want one or two, but i have no hope of getting it at an reasonable price anytime soon.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

doggbiter said:


> Except I think you're missing the point. It's not a Speedmaster. It's a Swatch that looks like a Speedmaster. It's not going to wear or perform like a real Speedmaster *nor give you the experience of wearing a real Speedmaster*. But it is a fun homage to the Speedmaster. That said, I will probably pick up a couple when they are sold online.


wait, there is an 'experience' wearing a 'real' speedmaster?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

greedy said:


> Does it have a disposable movement like the other quartz swatches?





gstand said:


> I would think so since there is no way to open the watch


The Swatch Irony chrono I got as a teen, in 1997, is still working perfectly ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Why so important? Not just Moonswatch, the msg has been released from Omega 2022 releases as well. It is Swatch’s way to inform everyone

It is OK to Homage!

we LOVE IT and we DO IT too. Whoohoo prosperous 2022!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bunnswatch said:


> It's interesting how up in arms people are about this. Yet, as a grown @$$ man drool over a 30k version of this watch that has Peanuts characters on it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tltuae said:


> I kinda want one or two, but i have no hope of getting it at an reasonable price anytime soon.


They'll sell online in a few days/weeks...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

For the strongly-interested watch enthusiasts, this may serve to demonstrate that the broader approach to specifications, *rather than myopic brand loyalty*, will bring one into contact with excellent choices in high-quality pieces outside of their normal hunt.

IOW: No one manufacturer holds the trophy in all things, including The Crown, PP, VC, and/or Omega, et al.


----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> this one comes in 11 flavours.


Wait, are you saying they're edible, too ? 

This really is a game-changer.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Paul_ said:


> If you look at the line of vehicles Mercedes-Benz offers in Europe, the line runs from the micro Smart cars, through relatively modest hatchbacks, easing into more upper-line cars, into near-supercars and high-luxe vehicles that give brands like Bentley a run for their money, not to mention a line of medium and heavy trucks and the iconic Unimog. This may be the most comprehensive example of vertical integration known in automobiledom, yet does not seem to negatively impact the perceived prestige and exclusivity of their S-Class sedans...


Your post reminds me that Swatch also partnered with Mercedes to create the micro Smart car.


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

Did swatch pay you for this thread? There should be a downvote.

Or maybe  in the like/reactions feature...


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

What I really like is how it makes Omega look like 'fun'. This watch is just so much fun. It has these cool nerdy WIS things down, it has a great price, it's not a limited edition. No waitlist, no scalping (ignore these BS ads on ebay). By using plastic ánd Swatch its also unpretentious and not a wannabe speedy. Its a moonSwatch

Rolex, AP, Patek, RM is investment/ AD games/ stigma. 

LAS, GS, Moser are snobbish

Omega is apparently fun 




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sure I'm supposed to hate these, but I totally want one. Or two.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

they are already camping and queuing at the London stores!!!!!
I was gonna go up to the big smoke and buy a couple tomorrow
looks unlikely now


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

What makes these any less of a Speedmaster than many of the variants out there that have strayed far from the 1960s originals?


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

doggbiter said:


> Except I think you're missing the point. It's not a Speedmaster. It's a Swatch that looks like a Speedmaster. It's not going to wear or perform like a real Speedmaster nor give you the experience of wearing a real Speedmaster. But it is a fun homage to the Speedmaster. That said, I will probably pick up a couple when they are sold online.


Ok..... Omega is participating in creating a watch that is a homage of an Omega watch? 🥴 In that case, I'm waiting for the Omega-Steinhart P.O., the Planet Oceanhart. I guess I am missing some kind of point because that sounds crazy.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

gr8adv said:


> wait, there is an 'experience' wearing a 'real' speedmaster?


Absolutely there is! 

But it's a very different experience than a Mission to Uranus.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DCOmegafan said:


> What makes these any less of a Speedmaster than many of the variants out there that have strayed far from the 1960s originals?


The price?


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I have this really annoying colleague with a speedmaster. Never talked with him about watches but will 100% bring up how my quartz is more accurate and I dont need to wind it. Did I tell you its also lighter on the wrist? Service costs? What is that cost you say sir

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeardley said:


> If you wear one of these stolen valour watches down into a Trona mine, this website will explode.


Why are you so extreme?


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks so much OP for your thoughtful post, largely agree with you and had half a mind to actually write a similar one but honestly didn't want to magnetize negativity. 

I'm an Omega owner and fan, and also think this was a brilliant and important move for several reasons:

1) Much as you said, it offers an affordable rendition of an icon. This is a _huge_ and largely absent gesture from a titan to collectors and enthusiasts of the affordable price-points as in "yes, we have something for you, we value your business, and we hope you enjoy!". Wow. That's so incredible, and so needed---esp for the future of the community!

2) It does not fit the mold that "Omega just follows Rolex", which obviously was pretty strong in those recent color schemes of Omega releases. This shows Omega is actually willing to take risks, go out on limbs, be original, reach out to collectors of all price-points, very much younger people, etc. In my mind, it's actually a pretty major demarcation.

3) It shows that Omega is secure enough in their success to do something playful, generous, and perhaps even with a sense of humor about themselves. Again, so, so, so needed in the watch world imho...and in my book, a mark of handling good fortune with class. They can afford to do this without devaluing themselves---they're a legend.

4) The cultural effect of a typically plus $5k a piece major watch brand actually deliberately reaching out with a more affordable piece is massive. This is perhaps a bit redundant to my earlier points, but I don't think it can be overstated. This is the total opposite of the "flex culture" of more recent years, or the historical European wealth culture...rather, it now offers a range of pieces with the Omega name on the dial from $250ish on up to five figure precious metals.

5) It's a smart move for Omega anyway, because they've got to know that people really wanting to "flex" are going to be drawn more to other brands...that's not really Omega's lane. Omega was always a bit more attainable, and this plays to that strength and differentiation. 

6) It's perhaps a brilliant way to experiment with modern renditions of icons. As time continues, a manual wind Speedy may have less appeal outside of the WIS community...unpopular opinion, I know...and it's definitely not one or the other. But what else could work in addition to the manual wind? Automatic (granted they've dabbled there before), HAQ, etc?

7) Again, as an Omega owner, it makes me respect them _more_ and I plan to buy one of these almost more as fan swag, and to wear on all those occasions where I wanted to wear my SMP300 but didn't want $5k on my wrist...like going through the airport, out for a hike, etc., etc., or just when I want to have some fun.

8) These will make great gifts for all kinds of people, and again, help enrich the breadth of Omega fans.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just hoping this will inspire Bulova to make a 42mm Lunar Pilot with a 12 hour timer!


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Slowbro said:


> Classics prof here. Since it’s not every day I get to put my impractical knowledge of dead languages to use outside the classroom (let alone on a watch forum), please indulge me:
> 
> Uranus is simply the Romanized version of the Ancient Greek _Οὐρανός_ (Ouranos), a word that means ‘the sky’ or ‘the heavens’.
> 
> ...


This was objectively awesome. Thank you sir.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Yeardley said:


> Wait, are you saying they're edible, too ?
> 
> This really is a game-changer.


Yes. One of them tastes like Uranus.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I can think of at least 100,000 quartz watches I’d rather have before this silly Moonswatch. However, credit Swatch with tapping into the psychology of todays uni-culture by creating such a strong FOMO response.


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

This is the most hype I've seen in a long time in the watch industry. I suspect people talking about Omega diluting their brand by collarboring with Swatch have a stake in it. E.g they own Omega watches and worry about their future value. Only time will tell if it was the right business decision. For a long time we've been talking about how younger generations don't necessarily wear watches and if they do they're the Apple watch, Garmin/smart variety. This is the first brand new quartz watch in a long time that will sell in bulk money printing numbers. And may even attract a lot of younger's buyers who didn't even know the brands Swatch and Omega. Last watch I can remember with this much hype was the G-shock casioak and it was nowhere near this level.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Mototime said:


> FOMO


But there's no risk if missing out when it's not a limited run, right?

Edit: I just want this to be over so we can go back to discussing whatever it was we used to talk about before this happened.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Mototime said:


> I can think of at least 100,000 quartz watches I’d rather have before this silly Moonswatch. However, credit Swatch with tapping into the psychology of todays uni-culture by creating such a strong FOMO response.


What’s a uni-culture?


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

Never thought I’d say this, but how do I filter out posts based on keywords!?!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad these are not limited and will be available online, but I'm worried how that's going to work just as much as I am about lining up in-person tomorrow.

On the day of online release, is it going to be one of these "you have to click faster than the bots" or they going to make it easy with a reservation system or something?


----------



## ashisanandroid (Jan 10, 2021)

bunnswatch said:


> I always wondered about this. Was this a collaboration or did Dominos just do this on their own and give it to employees as a reward for tenure or something?


 It was a dominos reward for staff performance


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

When can we expect the Ali-express knockoffs of the swatch x omega moonswatch?


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Knock knock.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

Insightful overall. But *this is a Speedmaster*, in fact *this is an Omega* and it is written right on there with Omega first. Then they wrote "speedmaster" right on there with the 3 subdials. It's just a variation of it called the Moon*S*watch. Blame it on Omega's own penchant for 84829 special editions. then there's reduced, racing, ceramic/ sides of the moon, etc etc... In fact maybe you can even read it as "Moonwatch *S*". And you know how they always charge more for the S models cuz they're better.

The speedmaster line now ranges from a $260 to a $60,000 platinum one.

Unfortunately the $260 variation is just not crappy enough for me to differentiate between a stainless hesalite/ sapphire one and a speedmaster. I had a speedmaster for awhile. A limited edition actually. This fulfills that place in the box. For me, won't need another.

Love it. Will try to buy at least 1.




tthien92 said:


> The upcoming Moonswatch formed from a partnership between Omega and Swatch will likely be one of the most impactful releases from Omega in a while. This isn't to say that Omega hasn't had some impressive releases--the blue Snoopy was genius, and what company actually invests in reviving an old caliber for the modern audience (Ie. the 321)? That was ingenius madness.
> 
> Yet, those pieces will generally appeal to us hardcore aficionados, who spend out time rummaging through WUS or some other forums expounding our excitement to each other about the next great release from (insert brand name). There's nothing wrong with that, as I proudly also wear that badge of honor on my wrist showing that I've spent too much money on a technogically obsolete device.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> What’s a uni-culture?


In the sense I used it, a culture with common dominant beliefs and behaviors that tends to manifest itself by individual and collective expressions of conformity to a theme. Nothing scientific intended, just that I think basically think this is going to be a fad that will have its moment, then quickly fade away as I don’t see the point.


----------



## cprout78 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bainz83 said:


> This could be the best thing to happen to the watch industry. Everyone and anyone being able to own an Omega branded watch. Fair play to them and swatch as most swiss brands wouldn't have the balls to do this.
> Also not limiting them and making initially only instore purchases to protect consumers from the grey market (yeah I know there's idiots on ebay selling these with _enter comment_ putting bids on them).
> The only ones hurting at the moment are Omega fan boys but they shouldn't. Those who buy this swatch x Omega will likely want to aspire to own a real speedy thus growing the brand for bigger purchases.
> Plus we can now safely say Omega is now releasing a watch that hasn't been influenced by Rolex 🤣


Well said!


----------



## S320Cdi L (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> This is the first I'm reading of these omega speedy professional moon watches. How interesting. And the colors....absolutely marvelous, nay...ingenious.


They have been on other forums since the past 3 days. However I've seen some real boutique images and the watches are ugly to look at.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Let's take an iconic watch, a serious watch, a beautiful timepiece, and slap a dozen different colors of paint on the dial & case, so we can make it look just like the latest fashion brand release or microbrand Kickstarter project.

Sorry, I just don't get it.*

The British of a bygone era would have looked upon this, sighed and said: "It's just not done..."

Just because you _can_, does not mean you_ should_.






* No, I mean, _yes_, of course I get it: _We can get a whole lot of people to buy a blue, yellow, turquoise, grape or lime green Speedy ... even people who already have a Speedy. Just you wait & see!"_

That, or they just wanted to beat San Martin or Seestern to the punch.


----------



## TickTock_89 (10 mo ago)

There's already 6 people camping outside Oxford Street. Luckily I live 2 minutes walk from there so I will walk down around 7am, hopefully there aren't many people there by then.. I only want one for myself though


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

It’s definitely interesting and appears to have garnered a lot more traction than the opposite approach the super high end all titanium aqua terra took. Maybe that’s the key, they have to use the speed master. 70k all titanium including the movement 5mm thin super like Tesla to mars collab speed master next? That might actually work.

However, I think the boutique only strats tend to work best for luxury brands. AP going boutique only shot the market values up considerably. Same with the VC overseas blue dial moving boutique only. That watch is well over Msrp now.

I think Omega should toy around with more luxury oriented strats and let swatch do their own. Like it or not, some people have an issue with this strategy with concerns that this dilutes the brand. I am indifferent and probably will pick one or two up considering I never owned an omega before. However, they should probably look after the rich luxury brand oriented people that pay their bills more than me.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Tom Hatfield said:


> I went and had a look at them today. As I was standing in front of the window looking at them, a lady came up and started counting them, she then took out her phone and started doing math on her calculator. They’ll be all over the bay tomorrow, I guarantee.
> View attachment 16520271


Does it bother anyone else that they could not be bothered enough to get the handle of the box neatly stowed?


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Now we just need all the other high-end watch makers (Rolex, Patek, FP, etc.) to collaborate with some quartz watch manufacturers so we could get some of their iconic dial designs at much cheaper prices. I'd love to have a Rolex Datejust 41mm blue. I'm just not willing to pay $10k for one. But for $260, I'd definitely buy one that had "Rolex" and the crown on the dial. I could always swap the velcro strap out for a nice metal bracelet. 

Omega, I'd also love to have a $260 Aqua Terra with the blue/greenish dial and raised indices. Don't stop with the MoonSwatch. Keep the cheap watches coming!


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

tthien92 said:


> The upcoming Moonswatch formed from a partnership between Omega and Swatch will likely be one of the most impactful releases from Omega in a while. This isn't to say that Omega hasn't had some impressive releases--the blue Snoopy was genius, and what company actually invests in reviving an old caliber for the modern audience (Ie. the 321)? That was ingenius madness.
> 
> Yet, those pieces will generally appeal to us hardcore aficionados, who spend out time rummaging through WUS or some other forums expounding our excitement to each other about the next great release from (insert brand name). There's nothing wrong with that, as I proudly also wear that badge of honor on my wrist showing that I've spent too much money on a technogically obsolete device.
> 
> ...


You read entirely too much Hodinkee.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I want none of the above. The price and use of quartZzzz are a crime against humanity, as are some of these designs.

Now, if Swatch developed a Sistem51-like movement for these, then they'd have my attention, and possibly even my money.

But what do I know, Swatch will sell a million of these.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

JTK Awesome said:


> I want none of the above. The price and use of quartZzzz are a crime against humanity, as are some of these designs.
> 
> Now, if Swatch developed a Sistem51-like movement for these, then they'd have my attention, and possibly even my money.
> 
> But what do I know, Swatch will sell a million of these.


I disagree with you on the price and use of quartz being crimes against humanity - though the confirmed news that they would be quartz DID curb my initial enthusiasm somewhat.

But I 100% agree that, had Swatch developed a Sistem51 type Chrono movement and debuted it in these new designs at a similar pricepoint, I'd have had my name down for a Mission to Mars faster than you could say:


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

TickTock_89 said:


> There's already 6 people camping outside Oxford Street.


Good grief ⁉ 

I hope they have warm sleeping bags because it will be a bit nippy (7 Centigrade) tonight in London 🥶


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

For those decrying yet another thread on Swatch-Omega, don't be such scrooges: let folks share their excitement. I'm not in love with these watches, but this is as much excitement as I've seen about a new release in the 10 months since I joined WUS.


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

H3rBz said:


> This is the most hype I've seen in a long time in the watch industry. I suspect people talking about Omega diluting their brand by collarboring with Swatch have a stake in it. E.g they own Omega watches and worry about their future value. Only time will tell if it was the right business decision. For a long time we've been talking about how younger generations don't necessarily wear watches and if they do they're the Apple watch, Garmin/smart variety. This is the first brand new quartz watch in a long time that will sell in bulk money printing numbers. And may even attract a lot of younger's buyers who didn't even know the brands Swatch and Omega. Last watch I can remember with this much hype was the G-shock casioak and it was nowhere near this level.


It’s good marketing, as long as they use plastic for cases.


----------



## watchobserver (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m just here waiting for a Swatchhütte Original


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

robaruba said:


> For those decrying yet another thread on Swatch-Omega, don't be such scrooges: let folks share their excitement.


And this excitement is better than another thread about how to get on the Rolex list 💤 or asking if a watch looks too big 😴


----------



## Jephen (Feb 14, 2014)

Paul_ said:


> ...with that said, I hope that the aftermarket jumps on the opportunity to provide alternative straps for these watches, as the straps that I see look like ca-ca...


You could also repurpose the many nato straps Omega themselves make. Lug width is confirmed 20mm just like the regular Speedmaster.

That’s my plan as I have a few of Omegas natos already.

Imagine the dark grey cased Mission to Mercury MoonSwatch on an all black or Bond (black/grey striped) Omega nato.

I realize that these two straps cost as much as the watch itself. But what the hell, it’s all for fun anyway. And that’s what this collab collection and Swatch is supposed to be all about, you do you and make things fun again.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> But there's no risk if missing out when it's not a limited run, right?
> 
> Edit: I just want this to be over so we can go back to discussing whatever it was we used to talk about before this happened.


Trona and the toilet paper genius


----------



## TickTock_89 (10 mo ago)

Batboy said:


> Good grief ⁉
> 
> I hope they have warm sleeping bags because it will be a bit nippy (7 Centigrade) tonight in London 🥶


I can confirm they have indeed got sleeping bags 🥶


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

watchobserver said:


> I’m just here waiting for a Swatchhütte Original


I would wait in line for a Blancswatch. But 3 bar isn't going to cut it.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

tthien92 said:


> The upcoming Moonswatch formed from a partnership between Omega and Swatch will likely be one of the most impactful releases from Omega in a while. This isn't to say that Omega hasn't had some impressive releases--the blue Snoopy was genius, and what company actually invests in reviving an old caliber for the modern audience (Ie. the 321)? That was ingenius madness.
> 
> Yet, those pieces will generally appeal to us hardcore aficionados, who spend out time rummaging through WUS or some other forums expounding our excitement to each other about the next great release from (insert brand name). There's nothing wrong with that, as I proudly also wear that badge of honor on my wrist showing that I've spent too much money on a technogically obsolete device.
> 
> ...


I’m loving the Moon, Mercury and Pluto most. I’ll end up getting one at some point. They’re just too desirable not to have one. But I think I’ll need to offload something to make some room for it.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> Trona and the toilet paper genius


Sounds about right.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

t60 said:


> IBTL
> 
> "We must stop creating more MoonSwatch threads!" cried Toad, as he created another.
> 
> Yet another person that instead of posting in one of the hundred threads on this topic, wants their bloody opinion heard so creates yet another topic on it.


Everyone’s a blogger now. Giving the same boring ass takes that no one cares about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

tthien92 said:


> The upcoming Moonswatch formed from a partnership between Omega and Swatch will likely be one of the most impactful releases from Omega in a while. This isn't to say that Omega hasn't had some impressive releases--the blue Snoopy was genius, and what company actually invests in reviving an old caliber for the modern audience (Ie. the 321)? That was ingenius madness.
> 
> Yet, those pieces will generally appeal to us hardcore aficionados, who spend out time rummaging through WUS or some other forums expounding our excitement to each other about the next great release from (insert brand name). There's nothing wrong with that, as I proudly also wear that badge of honor on my wrist showing that I've spent too much money on a technogically obsolete device.
> 
> ...


Ok, giving you the benefit of doubt and the freedom of opinion at a reasonable retail price for the masses, maybe...... but the big picture damage is similar to a Rolex x Toy Watch Collab and the fallout it would cause. Better to stick with NFTs for this target audience.


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

Strange Days said:


> Am wondering if the release of Netflix's "The Adam Project" had anything to do with this watch being released now, or perhaps just a coincidence?


They used the chronograph hand to display seconds elapsed to deceive the viewers


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

I found this MoonSwatch in my grandpa's drawer. He wore it for as long as I can remember. He said he got it when he traveled overseas. Any idea if it is real? What's it worth? I see these watches going for as much as $400,000 on Ebay. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Doctor D. (Aug 24, 2021)

Is it removable springbar" or "fixed springbar"?
Think the band is awful


----------



## valfei (Oct 19, 2021)

They all look kinda cool, but have you heard the rumors about the Rolex Swubmariner, the AP Swoyal Oak, the Tag Heuer Swonaco and the JaegerLeCoultre Swoverso? I think I will get all of them in all colors available. I heard that especially the yellow Swoyal Oak Pikachu edition will be a blast...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Now, I will admit, "bioceramic" is pretty cool, and while I've never been a Speedy fanboy (beyond my budget, not a huge chrono guy, and given my tendency to bump into things, and habit of spending a good deal of my free time half submerged in search of dinner I'd probably destroy an acrylic crystal Speedy in short order) and don't even own an Omega, my gripe is simply that this seems to me, with Omega branding, to somehow diminish the original. I've got no gripe against Swatch Group, microbrands or even Chinese "homage" brands (got a few myself) so I can't really articulate why I'm not loving this but am instead having a visceral reaction to this thing thinking it's somehow beyond the pale.

In my earlier post, I referenced a couple of the Chinese clone brands. And maybe that's simply what Omega is doing here. If the Chinese brands are now going to go after current models (witness recent Doxa, Tudor & Seiko cop..."homages") maybe Omega & Swatch are thinking, "why don't we just do that here in house, where we can put the original brand on it...and maybe make the Homage Model even cooler than the competition can?"

And what do you want to bet that these Moonswatches are (or soon will be) made in ... China.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

¿Y el Swatchzenegger pa' cuándo?


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 31, 2020)

watchobserver said:


> I’m just here waiting for a Swatchhütte Original


I have higher ambitions…I am waiting for Royal-Balls…


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Watch Recon's gonna blow up thisn weekend!!!


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

pickle puss said:


> Watch Recon's gonna blow up thisn weekend!!!


"Just picked 2 of these up 15 mins ago, didn't bond with it."


----------



## TickTock_89 (10 mo ago)

Anyone know if these comes with the lifetime battery replacement?


----------



## tulmont (May 23, 2021)

All this fighting about whether it's a speedy or not and I haven't seen *one* person complain that Pluto isn't a real planet! 🤣


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Both swatch shops in the DC area closed. Damnit 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

It all was a Fools' day joke, released premature.


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

H3rBz said:


> This is the most hype I've seen in a long time in the watch industry. I suspect people talking about Omega diluting their brand by collarboring with Swatch have a stake in it. E.g they own Omega watches and worry about their future value. Only time will tell if it was the right business decision. For a long time we've been talking about how younger generations don't necessarily wear watches and if they do they're the Apple watch, Garmin/smart variety. This is the first brand new quartz watch in a long time that will sell in bulk money printing numbers. And may even attract a lot of younger's buyers who didn't even know the brands Swatch and Omega. Last watch I can remember with this much hype was the G-shock casioak and it was nowhere near this level.


I believe this wont attract any new watch wearers specially who have moved to smart watches or directly started out on a smart watch cause swatch has been around since the 80s and omega has been around since a long long time there is nothing new these offer, how ever it will defiantly attract new people to this combo brand who always wanted a Omega but didn't have the money, who love wearing a non smart or dumb watch, know long horological history of swiss watches and specially Omega. But it will damage brand reputation of Omega there master line up for ever.


----------



## valfei (Oct 19, 2021)

tulmont said:


> All this fighting about whether it's a speedy or not and I haven't seen *one* person complain that Pluto isn't a real planet! 🤣


What about the sun?


----------



## valfei (Oct 19, 2021)

Also I don't want to feed any conspiracy theories here, but did no one recognize how flat the earth edition is?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Also is it OK to shower with it? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tulmont said:


> All this fighting about whether it's a speedy or not and I haven't seen *one* person complain that Pluto isn't a real planet! 🤣


Well, neither is the Sun or the Moon. 
My main complaint is that they're only 30 meters water resistant. There have been so many threads on this surely someone mentioned that by now?


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

shopper2200 said:


> But it will damage brand reputation of Omega there master line up for ever.


Just like all the limited editions, product placements and associations, and numerous Speedmaster variants have destroyed them previously over the years.

Oh dear. Whatever will Omega do to save themselves from themselves?


----------



## jewelmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

bunnswatch said:


> It's interesting how up in arms people are about this. Yet, as a grown @$$ man drool over a 30k version of this watch that has Peanuts characters on it.
> 
> This will not devalue your speedmaster folks! If you think it does sell them to me at a lower price... happy to spare you the headache and anguish!


 #truth


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

I was thinking that MISSION.TO. URANUS! was enough to get me to buy on of these....

But honestly, the amount of Butt-hurt is at all time epic levels on this thread. It is going to lead me to get me one AND get my GF the pink one.

And.. I would hazard a guess that these will get FAR more comments and attention than either of us ever got wearing a Rolex.


----------



## allenxfatal (Sep 9, 2009)

Paul_ said:


> If you look at the line of vehicles Mercedes-Benz offers in Europe, the line runs from the micro Smart cars, through relatively modest hatchbacks, easing into more upper-line cars, into near-supercars and high-luxe vehicles that give brands like Bentley a run for their money, not to mention a line of medium and heavy trucks and the iconic Unimog. This may be the most comprehensive example of vertical integration known in automobiledom, yet does not seem to negatively impact the perceived prestige and exclusivity of their S-Class sedans...



To your point, they have a huge product line-up that spans a huge array of vehicles and use cases. But, I think the only problem with this comparison is that there are no "cheap" S-Classes. The vehicles share the same design elements, sure, but you don't have a "budget" S-Class that's priced like an Accord. This is a Swatch that, for all intents and purposes, is an internal knock-off of a Speedmaster. Mercedes cars --- whether Unimog, AMG GT-R, S-Class, or A-Class stand alone. This watch doesn't really do that --- with the exception of colorways.


----------



## MrChristopher (Apr 11, 2021)

marcusm1 said:


> I feel I've gone though the entire hype watch buying decision making process in extra quick time with this one
> 
> 
> Ooh new watches, in many exciting colourways
> ...


 I went through the exact same process. I was interested, but when I saw the YouTube videos of the real thing I realised - while they look fun - a plastic and Velcro watch would never suit my style.
Good marketing though.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> Well, neither is the Sun or the Moon.
> My main complaint is that they're only 30 meters water resistant. There have been so many threads on this surely someone mentioned that by now?


Well, at least it's a technically accurate homage.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Make no mistake....and avoid deluding yourself......these plastic watches are going to feel and wear like the light, gumball machine toys that they are. There is absolutely no chance of these approximating the Omega Speedmasters in any way.

That said - I'm definitely getting one or two because they are fun!


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

shopper2200 said:


> I believe this wont attract any new watch wearers specially who have moved to smart watches or directly started out on a smart watch cause swatch has been around since the 80s and omega has been around since a long long time there is nothing new these offer, how ever it will defiantly attract new people to this combo brand who always wanted a Omega but didn't have the money, who love wearing a non smart or dumb watch, know long horological history of swiss watches and specially Omega. But it will damage brand reputation of Omega there master line up for ever.


At a $250 price point with "Omega" branding on it? Adding "hip and cool colors" ? These will pull in a massive amount of people.. "serious" Watch people. Swatch watch people. "hip cool young" people. And (largely) women buying "bling" in 4 different colors to match their shoes.

If I were to guess. I would bet that this will be Omega/ Swatch's largest seller ever. I would not be at all surprised if the volume of this eclipses the entire history of al Speedmasters Omega has sold since their inception.

I can only imagine what would happen if Rolex put their stamp on a watch like this. The numbers/ volume and profits would likely double their revenue for quite a while until it became "normal"

And maybe, just maybe the idea, to some extent IS to devalue the Omega brand. It is possible/ likely that due to their ever increasing prices, Bad economy world wide that their volume for 5-10k watches has gone down severely. Swatch may need/ want a way to bring down the costs, increase volume AND create huge Buzz about Omega and rebrand themselves as a brand that isn't only for rich 50 somethings or die hard Bond fans.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Possibly worth more with the very rare DUN bezel. We can better advise you if you could post a pic of the movement?


----------



## skspectre (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll be curious to see by next week how many will have popped up here for resale at double or triple the store price.


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

doggbiter said:


> Just like all the limited editions, product placements and associations, and numerous Speedmaster variants have destroyed them previously over the years.
> 
> Oh dear. Whatever will Omega do to save themselves from themselves?


Can you please elaborate on why product placement and associations have ruined there brand heritage?


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

I’ll buy one of these when they’re available online - maybe two - but I won’t pay over retail for something used. Ever. Which is why I’ll never own Rolex.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

You have a Moonwatch, me too!


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

shopper2200 said:


> Can you please elaborate on why product placement and associations have ruined there brand heritage?


It was sarcasm. Those things have NOT ruined their heritage, but they are things others have complained about the brand historically.

There should really be a sarcasm tag.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

gstand said:


> Make no mistake....and avoid deluding yourself......these plastic watches are going to feel and wear like the light, gumball machine toys that they are. There is absolutely no chance of these approximating the Omega Speedmasters in any way.
> 
> That said - I'm definitely getting one or two because they are fun!


I remember the day that I got my Speedy, one of the first sensations that I had was precisely the weight. It was so light, but with time I learned to appreciate it.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Nordlys said:


> What is this "MoonSwatch" of which you speak? First post on WUS I've seen on this topic.


There is a ton of threads on here as well as a couple other forums online. I've read a couple hours (read:wasted time) on these threads.
This was just announced a few days ago so it's still new. Google moonswatch and you will find a ton of threads.
I personally like them. Cheap, fun, why not? I have 20k in omegas and will like wearing a cheapo moon watch just the same.


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

seanc01 said:


> At a $250 price point with "Omega" branding on it? Adding "hip and cool colors" ? These will pull in a massive amount of people.. "serious" Watch people. Swatch watch people. "hip cool young" people. And (largely) women buying "bling" in 4 different colors to match their shoes.
> 
> If I were to guess. I would bet that this will be Omega/ Swatch's largest seller ever. I would not be at all surprised if the volume of this eclipses the entire history of al Speedmasters Omega has sold since their inception.
> 
> ...


I agree everything you said but not the first part of it attracting "hip cool young" Swatch did that in the 80s when there was no internet, not now. Again Swatch has really cool designs and colors even before this watch since the 80s till now that market is dead. However like vinyl records & audio cassettes young people are looking and going back to real mechanical/automatic watches after starting out on Smart Watches since early 2010s as nostalgia kicks back in kids these days do wear dumb watches like G-Shock they might get this one but no new people joining here, many nostalgia kids might get this too who wanted a Speedy but didnt have the money. Anyways i am opinionated for now but maybe i am wrong time will prove otherwise.


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

doggbiter said:


> It was sarcasm. Those things have NOT ruined their heritage, but they are things others have complained about the brand historically.
> 
> There should really be a sarcasm tag.


😀


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

gstand said:


> Make no mistake....and avoid deluding yourself......these plastic watches are going to feel and wear like the light, gumball machine toys that they are. There is absolutely no chance of these approximating the Omega Speedmasters in any way.
> 
> That said - I'm definitely getting one or two because they are fun!


They are supposed to be ceramic cases. Hopefully they won't be too light.
I still have six of my original swatches from the '80s. The only reason I don't wear them is because they are very small. I still like the old styling but my wrist is twice the size as it was when I bought those... 
I'm pretty excited for these. I'd buy a whole set if they were offered in a cool case!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Sonar said:


> I have this really annoying colleague with a speedmaster. Never talked with him about watches but will 100% bring up how my quartz is more accurate and I dont need to wind it. Did I tell you its also lighter on the wrist? Service costs? What is that cost you say sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Don't forget that the yellow flavor has already been to is in space 








They are not wearing your grandfather's speedy...yellow dial, white velcro strap...MOONSWATCH...the Sweedy


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Take my money!
I see no less than three that I'd like to have.
I still have a pink pop swatch all occasionally wear Just for Old Time sake! 
They are a little overpriced for a Swatch but at 250 bucks or so, I don't think that's too bad. I've spent more money on a single strap!


----------



## pbor916 (Jul 23, 2019)

I love ‘em, for what they are!! And yes, the straps are trash.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I just read a _National Enquirer_ story about a crypto-bro who was sitting in his Lambo in the drivethrough, waiting to order a McDouble and fries, and three guys rolled him for his birth-year Swatchomega. Just goes to show how the crime rate is spiking _*everywhere*_. It's just not safe to come out from under the covers any more.

I also read how he had watch insurance which didn't cover wearing it in the shower, in addition to the fact that is had those abominable quick-release pins on the strap. It was reportedly his "exit watch" which he 100% financed through his AD without telling his wife. He bought it after watching his favorite YouTube influencers, especially the cute one with the allegedly-fake accent who occasionally slums her wrist her ultra-affordable Black Bay.

I guess it wasn't a good investment.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Incredible.....I never thought I would see this rare reference again in my lifetime!


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Hype watch for poor people. To the Moon!!!!


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just got confirmation that grand central location will open at 8!
also saw the watches, they do look very good in person. The Mercury strap is kind of metallic, that changes things…
I didn’t see anyone camping. Store had 2 employees. 

see you line!

and I’ll let you suckers know when my listing is up on eBay!


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

Given the obvious importance of this watch (OP's observations, following everyone else's, has totally convinced me), I've resolved on a Uranus mission, after a few drinks. 

On a less serious note, I could see myself buying the Saturn mission on an impulse, after a few drinks. Those rings are dope, though I wish the cheaply printed "Omega" logo was raised/applied. For an extra $100, they should offer this as an upgrade.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Where‘s the mass production version of the Aqua Terra ultra light Omega? Love the ultra thin all titanium, including the movement , shockproof concept but just not at those prices.

5k RIchard Mille is a better idea than this. Get her done Omega. Or a mass production affordable version of the panerai that never has to be serviced.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

petgti said:


> fair enough. it is still a hint to the moonwatch.


It also says Omega and Speedmaster...as well as Swatch. Nobody is hinting or being coy. 

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Lot's of talk about Omega's brilliance or stupidity, depending on how you see it, in doing this. Let's be clear, though. Omega didn't do it; Swatch did. Swatch has used the iconic Omega Speedmaster as a creative styling exercise, right down to including the Omega name & logo. I suspect Omega's management team had little or no say in the decision. But I believe they'll still benefit by it.

Yes, I'm on team "nothing but good will come of it for both Swatch and Omega". And I think those postulating that it won't make watch wearers out of those who weren't before are wrong too. It may very well get Swatch, and the Swiss watch industry in general, trending again as massively as when Swatch first made their mark back in the 1980's. 

And there's much further to go with the MoonSwatch concept without continuing to raid Omega's portfolio. Think of the hundreds of different color and graphic presentations Swatch has done with the same few basic watch designs. After all, it's what they do. Now imagine a MoonSwatch colab with SpaceX. How about F1? NASCAR? Marvel & DC comics? And on and on. These first releases may only be the tip of the iceberg. But this one won't sink the Titanic (Omega).


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

RIVI1969 said:


> Not for sale online.
> Only 2 per customer.
> Only in selected stores.
> 20x their value in the used market (eBay)
> ...


Only if you insist on being the first to have one.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, I’ve just turned up to the Sydney Swatch AD two hours early and found the biggest queue in the world. It went around a whole city block. I went to the front and asked when they turned up. It was 4am for a 10am opening. He added that 150 people had already gone into the mall, but the door was locked again. 

Then the guy asked me whether I was interested in buying one because he was going to buy ‘a few’ for resale. I told him they will probably have a limit of 2 and the Moonswatch would be available online next week anyway. He smiled. We both acknowledged the whole thing was ridiculous but it made a good story. This is hysteria+ viral marketing at its best. 
















I’m just going to have to be happy with my real Speedmaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

Went buy my local Swatch today and it was non stop people stopping by to look at these and ask about the lineup process.

This location is in a mall so they're starting the lineup at 7:30am. It will be insane based on the traffic I saw there today.

I also popped into another dealer in the mall to look at Glushutte and the sales guy was a complete tool.
Tried to tell me they're one of the only brands that do a blue dial stainless steel watch and then told me thin watches are terrible, only thick watches are good.


----------



## seanc01 (Jun 15, 2020)

shopper2200 said:


> I agree everything you said but not the first part of it attracting "hip cool young" Swatch did that in the 80s when there was no internet, not now. Again Swatch has really cool designs and colors even before this watch since the 80s till now that market is dead. However like vinyl records & audio cassettes young people are looking and going back to real mechanical/automatic watches after starting out on Smart Watches since early 2010s as nostalgia kicks back in kids these days do wear dumb watches like G-Shock they might get this one but no new people joining here, many nostalgia kids might get this too who wanted a Speedy but didnt have the money. Anyways i am opinionated for now but maybe i am wrong time makewill prove otherwise.


we will see, definitely. I really think this could appeal to “young” people. As I am old now “young“ could mean “kids” in their 40s.

but… IF… swatch does serious product placements. Bond, Avengers, Marvel, hot TV shows.. who knows.


----------



## Jim S (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul_ said:


> If you look at the line of vehicles Mercedes-Benz offers in Europe, the line runs from the micro Smart cars, through relatively modest hatchbacks, easing into more upper-line cars, into near-supercars and high-luxe vehicles that give brands like Bentley a run for their money, not to mention a line of medium and heavy trucks and the iconic Unimog. This may be the most comprehensive example of vertical integration known in automobiledom, yet does not seem to negatively impact the perceived prestige and exclusivity of their S-Class sedans...


Nor the exclusivity of the Mercedes Formula One team most of whom adorn their wrists with Richard Mille's. This Omega Swatch phenomena just might make the real Speedmaster Moonwatch a household name.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I hate to tell you but this is not an authentic meego. Your grandad likely picked this up in meexico. However since it is so rare you might want to cook it a little longer before you eat it.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Fake


----------



## Syou1231 (Aug 27, 2018)

TraserH3 said:


> Just got confirmation that grand central location will open at 8!
> also saw the watches, they do look very good in person. The Mercury strap is kind of metallic, that changes things…
> I didn’t see anyone camping. Store had 2 employees.
> 
> ...


Which did you like the most in person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetePetePete (Dec 19, 2020)

Does it tick or tock?


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Syou1231 said:


> Which did you like the most in person?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deep blue one surprised me, in pictures it looks too bright and “toyish” but in person it’s actually good looking and not loud. For those that can’t go in person tomorrow I would recommend trying to see them all in person before ordering online.
My favorite is probably Mars.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzz..

Much more important things to worry about.....


----------



## Syou1231 (Aug 27, 2018)

TraserH3 said:


> The deep blue one surprised me, in pictures it looks too bright and “toyish” but in person it’s actually good looking and not loud. For those that can’t go in person tomorrow I would recommend trying to see them all in person before ordering online.
> My favorite is probably Mars.


Those were the 2 I was thinking of going for, 8 am confirmed just for GC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

These threads are becoming more overwhelming than the Rolex hype......


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## vfps (Feb 29, 2020)

View from Melbourne


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Good one, OP 😂


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Is the internet broken yet?


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I’m having second thoughts. No plastic watch is worth waiting 6 hours on line for. 45min-1hr tips for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Flash-BCR said:


> I found this MoonSwatch in my grandpa's drawer. He wore it for as long as I can remember. He said he got it when he traveled overseas. Any idea if it is real? What's it worth? I see these watches going for as much as $400,000 on Ebay. Thanks in advance...
> 
> View attachment 16521578


That's a knockoff. The dot is below the 90. Smash it with a hammer and get a grey CasiOak.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

cykrops said:


> Is the internet broken yet?


No but a lot of hearts are...for reasons not yet known


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

MrDisco99 said:


> Also is it OK to shower with it? Inquiring minds want to know


Yes, of course. Unless you use soap, move your arms, or breathe.


----------



## Timez (Feb 15, 2020)

Julian2020 said:


> Ok, I’ve just turned up to the Sydney Swatch AD two hours early and found the biggest queue in the world. It went around a whole city block. I went to the front and asked when they turned up. It was 4am for a 10am opening. He added that 150 people had already gone into the mall, but the door was locked again.
> 
> Then the guy asked me whether I was interested in buying one because he was going to buy ‘a few’ for resale. I told him they will probably have a limit of 2 and the Moonswatch would be available online next week anyway. He smiled. We both acknowledged the whole thing was ridiculous but it made a good story. This is hysteria+ viral marketing at its best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, was debating all day yesterday whether to go and queue at Sydney Westfield for this, not sure I will bother now.

Though with this much demand I do wonder if they will have enough stock to sell online anytime soon.


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

OogieBoogie said:


> ...Possibly worth more with the very rare DUN bezel. We can better advise you if you could post a pic of the movement?...


It looks like it uses the workhorse RE400 watch movement...


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't understand how your granddad could have a Moonswatch when it has not even been released yet.


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

PetePetePete said:


> Does it tick or tock?


Yes...not at the same time, and actually, not in any regular pattern...sort of a tock, tock, tock, tick, tock, tick, tick, tick, (space), tocktock, tick, tick


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

No.....thank.....you.

I'm actually shocked so many people even knew about this.


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

NC_Hager626 said:


> ...I don't understand how your granddad could have a Moonswatch when it has not even been released yet...


Maybe they had them from where he went in his overseas travels all those years ago...


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)

Patek Nautilus x G-Shock Square next, can't wait! 🧐🤣


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

valfei said:


> What about the sun?


Dear god.....I now know Omega/Swatch's new diabolical plan. Thousands of "limited" MoonSwatch releases for every damn celestial body in the solar system. You want a Mission to Ceres? Just wait a few months.

The uber coveted Mission to Haley is on its way too.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Flash-BCR said:


> Maybe they had them from where he went in his overseas travels all those years ago...


No, the Moonswatch is a new collab this year between Swatch and Omega. So, they would not have had them when your granddad went on his overseas travels.


----------



## kato223 (Mar 11, 2019)

Spoonswatch got me! LMAO!!


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

GeSpot said:


> Patek Nautilus x G-Shock Square next, can't wait! 🧐🤣


Patek will make a Tiffany Blue homage to the CasioOak homage to the AP Royal Oak, all in Tiffan-ramic made from sturgeon liver oil that used to give us Beluga Caviar.

Then H. Moser will make a troll homage version to that Patek homage version.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Lejaune said:


> If Omega (Swatch) limits the quantity of these watches, say, to a million or two worldwide, they will become highly collectible, and I wouldn't be surprised if they sell at the "real" Omega prices on preowned market.


I'm curious too. The word is they are not limiting the release (just the initial release) but I can see immediate circumstances where some colorways may be harder to find than others, or a circumstance where the popularity of the idea results in a consistent Mission to Moon release, but the rest of the planets may be phased out by year end or something like that.


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

NC_Hager626 said:


> ..So, they would not have had them when your granddad went on his overseas travels...


Hmmmm, so your leaning in towards it being a fake? Doesn't make sense though. It wouldn't be like grandpa to kid about a thing like that...


----------



## Timez (Feb 15, 2020)

Must be a back to the future scenario... no doubt these will be auctioned for $millions soon.

Wanna do a swap for a Nautilus 5711?


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

These are LE right? What's the number on the back? If it's not 999/655 it's fake.









Help please Omega Watch


Hi. I purchased this Omega watch at an estate sale a few years ago. I am having difficulty finding one that is the same online to compare. Any help would be appreciated.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I guess a lot of people don't have anything better to do with their lives. 

I read on another forum that things were about to get nasty outside Swatch Edinburgh. First hospitalisation in the quest for plastic toy? Probably not, not by a long way.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

tthien92 said:


> The upcoming Moonswatch formed from a partnership between Omega and Swatch will likely be one of the most impactful releases from Omega in a while. This isn't to say that Omega hasn't had some impressive releases--the blue Snoopy was genius, and what company actually invests in reviving an old caliber for the modern audience (Ie. the 321)? That was ingenius madness.
> 
> Yet, those pieces will generally appeal to us hardcore aficionados, who spend out time rummaging through WUS or some other forums expounding our excitement to each other about the next great release from (insert brand name). There's nothing wrong with that, as I proudly also wear that badge of honor on my wrist showing that I've spent too much money on a technogically obsolete device.
> 
> ...


O
M
G
Are ppl losing their minds? It’s NOT an Omega! It’s a frickin’ $260 plastic SWATCH f#<& sake! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Timez said:


> Must be a back to the future scenario... no doubt these will be auctioned for $millions soon.
> 
> Wanna do a swap for a Nautilus 5711?


Yeah, I am leaning towards it being a fake. As for your granddad kidding about something like that, maybe he trying to see how swift his grandkids were.


----------



## Syou1231 (Aug 27, 2018)

Just heard it’s gonna be 1 pp @ grand central


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Jetrider said:


> O
> M
> G
> Are ppl losing their minds? It’s NOT an Omega! It’s a frickin’ $260 plastic SWATCH f#<& sake! 🤦‍♂️


Why does it say Omega on the dial? Should Omega sue Swatch and Omega for branding Omega on a watch that Omega and Swatch launched? (A crazy world is very entertaining, although a bit depressing).


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I don't understand how your granddad could have a Moonswatch when it has not even been released yet.


Actually they're already sold out in Australia.


----------



## Hayseed Brown (Mar 2, 2013)

Syou1231 said:


> Just heard it’s gonna be 1 pp @ grand central


Really? Swatch confirmed two per person from their stores.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

OogieBoogie said:


> Possibly worth more with the very rare *DUN* bezel. We can better advise you if you could post a pic of the movement?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> Actually they're already sold out in Australia.


My experience with a Swatch special edition a couple of years ago was that the store received only four watches of that special edition. And, two were sold before the store even opened (they probably went to the store's sales associates) and the other two were sold shortly after the store opened. If they roll out the Swatch+Omega watches as they did with this particular special edition, I would say there are going to be a lot of disappointed individuals no matter what time zone they may live in.


----------



## CNJ (10 mo ago)

I'm definitely reconsidering heading into NYC pre-dawn tomorrow morning. From @timetidewatches there were only 150 watches at an Australia location and ~2000 people waiting in line. They moved the allotted from 2 per person to 1 per person as a result. There was also quite a bit of pushing, shoving and general chaos to get those 150 watches per @watchmeticking on instagram. Screenshots below.

If there is only a 150 watch allotment per store in NYC, this could be a disaster.

Thoughts? Anyone still committed?


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)

I am in the tent for the overnight queue. Cash-cow me now, no comment! 😎🤣


----------



## Jin_N (Aug 12, 2020)

CNJ said:


> I'm definitely reconsidering heading into NYC pre-dawn tomorrow morning. From @timetidewatches there were only 150 watches at an Australia location and ~2000 people waiting in line. They moved the allotted from 2 per person to 1 per person as a result. There was also quite a bit of pushing, shoving and general chaos to get those 150 watches per @watchmeticking on instagram. Screenshots below.
> 
> If there is only a 150 watch allotment per store in NYC, this could be a disaster.
> 
> ...


Holy smoke, 2000 ppl? I was gonna try one of the stores downtown, but Imma just wait for online release...


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

That pesky lil 'action' over in Ukraine pales in comparison to the MoonSwatch riots and hoarding. I just hope that everyone comes out okay and everyone goes home with their brandy new spanking homage moonpie watch

Watch people are stu....let's go with silly


----------



## CNJ (10 mo ago)

Official update from @Swatch below:


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

Kinda hard to tell as so many versions of this watch were released. What does the movement look like?


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

I kind of like the Neptune or Earth one. When they go online, might order one. Still undecided. They do look fun.

I wouldn't mind seeing them make a smaller version. I would consider getting them for my kids in a few years as like a big birthday present, if they had a 36mm. My seven year old really likes my speedmaster, and fiddling with it when he goes to bed. Would be cool to match.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

bunnswatch said:


> It's interesting how up in arms people are about this.


That's a double down from where I sit.
Interesting people are up in arms AND interesting that anyone actually cares.



bunnswatch said:


> Yet, as a grown @$$ man drool over a 30k version of this watch that has Peanuts characters on it.


I've never referenced the above myself, just to be polite.

But that is equally perplexing indeed!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Tree fiddy.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

doggbiter said:


> But when was the last time WIS were this excited about something from one of the majors?
> 
> I look at this as a shot of adrenaline this hobby has needed for a long a time. I wish it happened more often.


Agreed, but it's still a bit sad that this plastic/quartz thing is what it takes to trigger enthusiasm.

What does that say about consumers and watches?

Time will tell, but I don't think it's actually good news.


----------



## fhabuid (Oct 21, 2017)

Judging by how many people lined (and camped out) in Melbourne today, Swatch has another hit on their hands. Sold out in 45 minutes. Judging by what I see on eBay, scalpers are having a great day too.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Once again, this feels like a thread response and not its own thread.


----------



## parksroad (10 mo ago)

I believe that watch is worn only by the original astronauts who went to Mercury 👽🛸


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

I just saw this video:
Line Chadstone shopping center

This is crazy, I don't think that all of them are gonna get at least one watch.

I'm looking forward to seeing real impressions of these watches.

Tomorrow, I'm gonna try te get at least one.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

You guys have made mod very busy the past few days…..


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Granda put a lot of wrist time into that one after Grandma kicked the bucket...


----------



## quid (Aug 14, 2008)

gangrel said:


> So I take it you aren't interested.
> 
> It's not going to be sold online.


Have fun camping 🤷‍♂️


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

Keep us updated! I'm interested in the hype more than the watch.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Saddest part of all this is how it exposes all that is becoming wrong with humanity. Half that line wants one to resell for huge profits, and the other half is there only because they're trying to avoid having to pay fortunes to scalpers to own something they want. 

The wheels are coming of society.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

grafiz said:


> Saddest part of all this is how it exposes all that is becoming wrong with humanity. Half that line wants one to resell for huge profits, and the other half is there only because they're trying to avoid having to pay fortunes to scalpers to own something they want.
> 
> The wheels are coming of society.


You forgot the third wheel

Those HAVE TO HAVE the newest trendiest thing. No matter the cost.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> You forgot the third wheel
> 
> Those HAVE TO HAVE the newest trendiest thing. No matter the cost.


Good point, for some in that line, it's the FOMO... fear of missing out that drives them in, they can't handle not having it simply because they can't handle not having it.


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

Flash-BCR said:


> I found this MoonSwatch in my grandpa's drawer. He wore it for as long as I can remember. He said he got it when he traveled overseas. Any idea if it is real? What's it worth? I see these watches going for as much as $400,000 on Ebay. Thanks in advance...
> 
> View attachment 16521578



Too soon…


----------



## charles_springfield (Jun 30, 2016)

Paul_ said:


> This may be the most comprehensive example of vertical integration known in automobiledom


I see your point but you're instead referring to horizontal integration, not vertical.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

fhabuid said:


> View attachment 16522174
> 
> View attachment 16522176
> 
> ...


Pictures posted on the Australian Watch facebook page of the mayhem in Sydney. People almost ran riot because the store said they only had 20 watches per colour, so, 220 watches for the mob gathered out there.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

fhabuid said:


> Judging by how many people lined (and camped out) in Melbourne today, Swatch has another hit on their hands. Sold out in 45 minutes. Judging by what I see on eBay, scalpers are having a great day too.


Hey, I recognise that shopping centre in Melbourne. I think I've been there.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Arghhh. I don't care. I will consider when they come online. Those lines are odd, a bunch of them are probably thinking they can scalp the watches for a profit. Some might get lucky and make a few bucks by speculation and shill bidding (maybe finding a poor sucker), others will get a surprise.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Serious


Jetrider said:


> Are ppl losing their minds? It’s NOT an Omega! It’s a frickin’ $260 plastic SWATCH f#<& sake! 🤦‍♂️


Seriously it's a cheap plastic watch with a cheap tick-tick-tick movement. Pushers might as well be called _Mushers_.

Meanwhile some hype fiends are going to be lined up all night at the Eaton Centre.
Within minutes of sale, they will be on the Bay at 10x...

Some gomers are going to blow the wad prematurely to be... the first muppet in space!

Meantime two weeks later, everyone on the planet can order the entire set direct from Omega x Swatch without even needing to get dressed.

Don't get me wrong, I like the look and applaud the idea here. Just left cold by the fact that... when you get it home... it's just a cheap watch. The strap looks worse.

Steel is real.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I am sorry. That's a F A K E.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Get there no later than 3 AM

pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> Pictures posted on the Australian Watch facebook page of the mayhem in Sydney. People almost ran riot because the store said they only had 20 watches per colour, so, 220 watches for the mob gathered out there.
> 
> View attachment 16522210


Nothing will tickle me more than seeing people on eBay or other platforms spend $6000 or $7000 to own a plastic Speedmaster when they could just buy the real thing for less. Then again, I suppose this is going to drive up the price of the real thing at least temporarily.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

grafiz said:


> Nothing will tickle me more than seeing people on eBay or other platforms spend $6000 or $7000 to own a plastic Speedmaster when they could just buy the real thing for less. Then again, I suppose this is going to drive up the price of the real thing at least temporarily.


It's a crazy crazy world. I would buy one but not like that. I am never the one who must have the latest and greatest, so it's an easy pass for me until I can get one easily from the stores. I won't lose any sleep if I don't get it. It's a watch after all and I have the real _Speedmaster_, no need a plastic one. LOL.

But I guess that life in plastic is fantastic. Ooo... reminds me of a song...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

If any WUS member paying above msrp for this Moonswatch, then we (watch forum) are doing it wrong. We are supposed to be some what educational.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

I might just tape $7000 USD to my wrist and pretend I own a plastic watch.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

Sooooo, has everyone in this 74 page thread, saying the exact same thing as everyone else, gotten it off their chest?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I already own a number of plastic cased watches, my 2nd "big money watch" I purchased in the mid 80s was a blue cased Tag Heuer F1, as for the $7k my prediction is that Mr. Aeschlimann is saying fu to the grey market, online sales start Monday  Scalpers won't even get a chance to ebay off a one, IG and FB maybe.


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

I thought it will be not before noon EST before they appear on ebay, they already here...how? If this continues you probably buying real mechanical speddy at $5K will be cheaper.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Current ebay listings are either dealer samples or BS and it doesn't matter, the drop is tomorrow, is Sydney first?


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

Misson to Mercury looks interesting.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mannnn. This merged thread sucks, can’t even follow the separate convo topics


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Didn't know buying a Swatch is this difficult nowadays! 
Hopefully with all these pple queuing up for a Omegaswatch, it will shorten the Q for a Rolex.


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

I didn’t realise zombies liked plastic watches. They came in droves this morning, out of nowhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Sharing branding from different class same owner group....voila, but the earth mercury neptune looks tempting and if it really released at $260 in here it almost the same price point with seiko turtle or samurai.....from this poin with the group fans basis i think it will be a good sales, might be considered to have one in the future


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

They won't be available online for months, until the crazy second-market carnage stops.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Word on the street is, you will not be getting a mineral crystal - enjoy your plastic Swatch! That's a big deal breaker right there.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

grafiz said:


> Saddest part of all this is how it exposes all that is becoming wrong with humanity. Half that line wants one to resell for huge profits, and the other half is there only because they're trying to avoid having to pay fortunes to scalpers to own something they want.
> 
> The wheels are coming of society.


Dogs and Cats living together...mass hysteria! You should see what the Russians are doing to Mariupol. A little worse than watch scalping.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

grafiz said:


> Good point, for some in that line, it's the FOMO... fear of missing out that drives them in, they can't handle not having it simply because they can't handle not having it.


Works for Rolex and now Swatch!


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

wuyeah said:


> If any WUS member paying above msrp for this Moonswatch, then we (watch forum) are doing it wrong. We are supposed to be some what educational.


You mean educated?


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

redhed18 said:


> Serious
> 
> 
> Seriously it's a cheap plastic watch with a cheap tick-tick-tick movement. Pushers might as well be called _Mushers_.
> ...


This is absolutely no different than some gomer paying $12k for a used Sub. Just a lot more fun.


----------



## alexxg (Sep 1, 2016)

Jim S said:


> Nor the exclusivity of the Mercedes Formula One team most of whom adorn their wrists with Richard Mille's. This Omega Swatch phenomena just might make the real Speedmaster Moonwatch a household name.


What are you talking about?  all Mercedes F1 key people wear IWC (their sponsor). The teams that have RM are mclaren and ferrari


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry Swatch, the only plastic watch I'll ever buy is g-shock.


----------



## shopper2200 (Sep 22, 2020)

Khaja said:


> Sorry Swatch, the only plastic watch I'll ever buy is g-shock.


Some where i saw that Rolex should team up with Casio to bring a Rolex Casio Sub at $100.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MKTime said:


> I would like to get Uranus on my wrist…


Nope, you're not getting mine.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mleok said:


> On the plus side, they're saying it's going to be a regular production model.


I hope so,. and it would make sense. 
Omega is too well-established to NEED TO play the idiotic LE game with something like this.

This is a brilliant move thrice over: It allows... 
1. all those who know about, and want an Omega, but can't afford one, to get a piece (albeit small) of Omega

2. hardcore Omega aficionados to indulge in some frivolous fun (being secure in their collection of all the "serious" models), and add this whole set their collection. 

3. Perhaps most significantly, this set will introduce the young, the new generation who don't know or care about Omega ("I dun know, I think my dad has a bunch" kids ) to get their first glimpse into the horology world. Those colors !


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I owned just about every luxury brand watch some time or another but I never owned an Omega. If I get one of these does it count or would I just be a swatch owner?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Be it chintzy or degrading brands or whatever the critics say (surely this does cheapen Swatch immensely for their quartz accuracy to be compared to the mud-track, mule-plowed accuracy of mechanical movements 🤣) , a watch that hits 75 (combined-thread) pages in 2-3 days on the most active watch forum on the internet is by definition the most significant watch in a generation. Perhaps the goal was simply to make the Hans Wildorf Foundation weep?


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Easily 300 to 500 people waiting in line in Rotterdam. Don’t waste your time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Has one of us managed to get his hands on a moonswatch? I'm impatient to see the first WRUW picture 😁


----------



## bloomers999 (Sep 7, 2020)

:/


----------



## Blanchots (12 mo ago)

Okay so my brother in law went to Paris and tried to grab one for me...

Crazy long queue and people already selling them for 1000€ or the french craiglist....


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Dropped by the Zurich store shortly before they opened this morning and there was a queue extending down the block on both sides of the building. I'll probably pass by next week to see when they expect the next shipment.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

There'll be quite a few who've just bought a watch in a colour they don't like just so they've got one. Like when a random Rolex arrives at an AD.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Police just announced that there are 30 left in Rotterdam.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Rotterdam sold out, 104 watches in total, even the display was gone. At least 1000 people waiting in line


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

computer_freak said:


> Rotterdam sold out, 104 watches in total, even the display was gone. At least 1000 people waiting in line


I got this pic from a friend. Completely insane. Zo blij dat ik niet ben gegaan

Why was the police involved? Did it get rowdy?









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Sonar said:


> I got this pic from a friend. Completely insane. Zo blij dat ik niet ben gegaan
> 
> Why was the police involved? Did it get rowdy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


The line was about double this as it wrapped around the corner upstairs.

It was completely chill. No pushing. Had many good conversations. Earliest people arrived at 17:30 the day before. HEMA handed out free Easter eggs for everyone.

Police (handhaving) was only there to keep an eye out.

Security told us that it was sold out but they only did that for crowd control, they still had pink ones left.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

computer_freak said:


> The line was about double this as it wrapped around the corner upstairs.
> 
> It was completely chill. No pushing. Had many good conversations. Earliest people arrived at 17:30 the day before. HEMA handed out free Easter eggs for everyone.
> 
> ...


Its funny how I would consider people crazy for doing this for sneakers but I could have seen myself doing this and really enjoying it. Maybe not 1730 but like 0600

Basically a watch gathering with some shared insanity that, I am sure, everyone is fully aware of.

Soo.. did you get one?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

computer_freak said:


> Rotterdam sold out, 104 watches in total, even the display was gone. At least 1000 people waiting in line


100 watches per store is a dick move. Swatch couldn't have done better if they wanted only to benefit scalpers


----------



## Atkinson (Apr 24, 2010)

Obviously a huge hit with the general public. In this thread the WISs are not hyper focused on the specifications, so I'm guessing a huge hit with the watch community too. It's a good thing we should all be able to get one at MSRP with a wait. Here's the latest from the Swatch site:

"The launch of the Bioceramic MoonSwatch Collection is an incredible success that exceeded all expectations.
We would therefore like to remind you that there will be watches available in the selected Swatch Stores in the coming weeks as it is *not a limited edition*.
For the moment, we have to update the purchase limit to one watch per person until further notice. We will revert back to two watches per person as soon as possible.
#MoonSwatch"


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mougino said:


> 100 watches per store is a dick move. Swatch couldn't have done better if they wanted only to benefit scalpers


Apparently in London, there were balaclava'd criminal scalper gangs intimidating people towards the front of the queue into giving up their place, so they could get their hands on the most amount of tax-free money. Swatch certainly made the sure the balaclavas came away with as much stock as possible! And people buying from the grey at 2-10x MSRP whilst sitting on the toilet are certainly encouraging this. So good on them.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

It leaked? So the bioceramic material has a hole somewhere?


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Sonar said:


> Its funny how I would consider people crazy for doing this for sneakers but I could have seen myself doing this and really enjoying it. Maybe not 1730 but like 0600
> 
> Basically a watch gathering with some shared insanity that, I am sure, everyone is fully aware of.
> 
> ...


I was not able to get one. I ended up waiting just so that I could enter a store but they didn’t even have display models.

It is a shame they only released 200 in The Netherlands, population 17 million. At least it was a fun event. I heard Amsterdam was crazy, no queue or security.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

computer_freak said:


> I was not able to get one. I ended up waiting just so that I could enter a store but they didn’t even have display models.
> 
> It is a shame they only released 200 in The Netherlands, population 17 million. At least it was a fun event. I heard Amsterdam was crazy, no queue or security.


Too bad. Still sounds like a fun trip with this weather and all. Assuming you didnt arrive there 0300

With this much interest it might be a few weeks before you can get one. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaja (Aug 1, 2020)

Pongster said:


> It leaked? So the bioceramic material has a hole somewhere?


I wouldn't worry about, It has a whopping 30m water resistance, so there's at most, 2 holes in it.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> 100 watches per store is a dick move. Swatch couldn't have done better if they wanted only to benefit scalpers


Once this runs it's course on social media, 100 will be about what they sell every 6 months.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> If it's like other Swatches, and I don't see why it wouldn't be, you pull the crown out with some pliers (yes, it's not a two-piece stem) and lever the bezel off. This keeps the crystal in place, which just falls off and you tip the movement out, then throw it away because it's non-repairable. So technically the whole watch _is _repairable in that you can replace the movement, but I imagine all of these are going to be stored as flipstock with the batteries out in any event. So they're not even going to be used.


Ah - good to know. I didn't know that you could open these swatches....never owned one! Thanks!


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Mauric said:


> I remember the day that I got my Speedy, one of the first sensations that I had was precisely the weight. It was so light, but with time I learned to appreciate it.


It looks like you have an opportunity to surpass that feeling with an even lighter version....lol!


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I hope so,. and it would make sense.
> Omega is too well-established to NEED TO play the idiotic LE game with something like this.
> 
> This is a brilliant move thrice over: It allows...
> ...


Exactly! Right on point!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Atkinson said:


> "The launch of the Bioceramic MoonSwatch Collection is an incredible success that exceeded all expectations."


It's clear this was an intentional effort to generate hype, given they only supplied a handful of stores less than 200 watches each, which is less than 20 watches per colorway.


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

I arrived at the Houston location around 5:30 and was roughly #150 in line. Around 8:30 a policeman announced that the store only had 73 pieces to sell. What I really don’t understand is why on Earth Omega was going to allow 2 watches per person knowing they were in such short supply.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

burdy said:


> I think if you own a real speedmaster you're probably upset about this and if you've always wanted a speedmaster but haven't dropped the coin yet, you're probably happy about this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


The Corvette guys never really got over the collaboration with Mattel. Nobody wants a Corvette anymore. 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

16 listed on Chrono24. 206 completed/sold ones worldwide on eBay and 150 currently listed on eBay. All for some absurd prices. And I'm sure more several more listing will pop up over time. Could have fed the hungry wrists at 3-4 other Swatch stores.

To those you got it and truly wanted it, god bless. You deserve it. To those who are scalping/flipping, you don't deserve happiness.


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

Gebbeth said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.
> 
> Something about a Swatch Omega collab.
> 
> ...


I would never camp outside in line overnight just for a chance to buy a cheap quartz watch.
These filthy flippers have truly lost their minds. I feel even worse for the fools that pay over retail for this monstrosity. 
They really have to be a special kind of stupid.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure that I would buy this hype–driven disposable watch at any price point.

My ten year old son wants my Speedy Pro - and he’ll either inherit it or be it will be gifted to him when he’s ready to own it. Before then his first proper watch will be something respectable like a Seiko 5 - not some junky simulacrum like the “MoonSwatch”


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Hating on a plastic watch that clearly excites thousands of people is the boomer move of the week

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

CT07 said:


> 16 listed on Chrono24. 206 completed/sold ones worldwide on eBay and 150 currently listed on eBay. All for some absurd prices. And I'm sure more several more listing will pop up over time. Could have fed the hungry wrists at 3-4 other Swatch stores.
> 
> To those you got it and truly wanted it, god bless. You deserve it. To those who are scalping/flipping, you don't deserve happiness.


I’m curious what percent of the people in line are flipping?

50%?


----------



## WatchMeTry (Jan 20, 2021)

Didn't go in the end, this is just too insane for a plastic replica of a watch I already own.

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love ❤


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orsoni said:


> I’m curious what percent of the people in line are flipping?
> 
> 50%?


Since my last post 2 hours ago. Went from 150 to 200 listed for sale and from 206 to 230ish sold on eBay. (Idk why but the amount sold keeps fluctuating up and down when I refresh.) I'm sure scalpers are holding off to see what they can get. Guess we will see how it goes once all the dust settles.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Dam sounds like fun. Wished the scp store was open I would have gone early like 2am. 
Would have loved to buy 3 of these and flip would have been amazing.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

DCOmegafan said:


> What makes these any less of a Speedmaster than many of the variants out there that have strayed far from the 1960s originals?


The fact that it’s a TOY.

I’m really surprised to see so many people fail to grasp what this is. It isn’t a Speedmaster. It isn’t an Omega. It’s a Swatch. A _disposable_ Swatch that _looks_ a lot like a Speedmaster. That’s all it is. It isn’t a Speedmaster variant. It isn’t a Speedmaster at all. It’s a TOY.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

gstand said:


> Exactly! Right on point!


You obviously have a high IQ !


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

some people are really insecure about their man jewelery  watches.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

What a way to kill a brand. Swatch Group have no respect for Omega. Gazillions limited editions of the Speedy, and now the last straw.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Swatch has to be pleased with the results, but also kicking themselves for under-estimating the response. By my seat-of-the-pants figuring, they must have produced from 20,000 to 25,000 MoonSwatches for the initial launch through 110 Swatch stores. It sounds like they could have sold vastly more of them on day-one and still generated the same "hard to get - gotta' have one" buzz. No doubt they wanted to create a supply crunch to drive demand to a fever-pitch. But I think they played it too safe. Now the question is, how long can they keep demand at such a fever-pitch while maximizing their ROI. ("Very carefully" would be my guess)


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I dunno man…it sez Speedmaster right on the dial


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

VicLeChic said:


> What a way to kill a brand. Swatch Group have no respect for Omega. Gazillions limited editions of the Speedy, and now the last straw.


Right, because a real Speedmaster is only a fashion accessory and there's no other reason to want one if you can buy an homage cheaper... NOT.

What a shame Steinhart, Seiko, and a myriad of other copies & fakes killed off Rolex too.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

One more reason I want nothing to do with social media.









What’s all the Hype about?


If a young man wearing a three quarter length BAPE shirt, skinny jeans, a snapback and limited edited Nike sneakers walks down the street you can sure as hell bet there’s at least one question…




 medium.com







blakestarhtown said:


> View attachment 16523358


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

VicLeChic said:


> What a way to kill a brand. Swatch Group have no respect for Omega. Gazillions limited editions of the Speedy, and now the last straw.


A mans gotta think this will have little to no negative effect on the Omega brand. Smart money says it gets people who can afford a $260 Fauxmega might could just aspire to a $3000 Omega down the line. Conversely, the man currently shopping a real Speedmaster isn't going to see this and think "that'll do."

Thats called knowing your market.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Look, it’s a nice, go anywhere truck that I can drive when my actual 18 wheeler is in the shop or I just don’t want to drive the big rig. It’s a real Freightliner! It says so right on it.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

bloomers999 said:


> :/
> 
> View attachment 16522733


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Toy Freightliners are beyond cool to a little kid.

That probably explains toy Speedmasters perfectly 😁


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

VicLeChic said:


> What a way to kill a brand. Swatch Group have no respect for Omega. Gazillions limited editions of the Speedy, and now the last straw.


I 1000% disagree. The younger generation doesn’t look at things the way we do. They see this watch release as something people are willing to wait on line for and therefore very desirable. 

There was a line in front of the Omega Boutique downtown NYC today. That has never happened. 

This will benefit Omega more than we think at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Carnaby Street store forced to shut after crowds rush for new £200 watch


Customers travelled from as far as Birmingham just to get their hands on the new watch




www.mylondon.news


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

JimmyBoots said:


> I 1000% disagree. The younger generation doesn’t look at things the way we do. They see this watch release as something people are willing to wait on line for and therefore very desirable.
> 
> There was a line in front of the Omega Boutique downtown NYC today. That has never happened.
> 
> ...


Only WIS think stainless steel is worth $1000 an ounce.


----------



## victor.alvarez.s (Jun 10, 2015)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> A mans gotta think this will have little to no negative effect on the Omega brand. Smart money says it gets people who can afford a $260 Fauxmega might could just aspire to a $3000 Omega down the line. Conversely, the man currently shopping a real Speedmaster isn't going to see this and think "that'll do."
> 
> Thats called knowing your market.


The man shopping for a Speedmaster after years of sacrifice doesn't want to see Omega on a cheap $260 piece of plastic. Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> The man shopping for a Speedmaster after years of sacrifice doesn't want to see Omega on a cheap $260 piece of plastic. Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding.


Maybe. Maybe thats a cynical man who sees the bad in everything.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> The man shopping for a Speedmaster after years of sacrifice doesn't want to see Omega on a cheap $260 piece of plastic. Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding.


They already do. This is just a reskin of a watch they’ve been making for years.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

too much marketing hype from the Swatch Group


----------



## victor.alvarez.s (Jun 10, 2015)

Bird-Dog said:


> Right, because a real Speedmaster is only a fashion accessory and there's no other reason to want one if you can buy an homage cheaper... NOT.
> 
> What a shame Steinhart, Seiko, and a myriad of other copies & fakes killed off Rolex too.


So, sticking Rolex name and logo on a $260 piece of junk would be equally fine? Say Vincero and Rolex decide to collaborate on a new Vincero model... How's that going to be beneficial to Rolex? Same with Omega. 

Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding. Let's not mix the sheep and the goats.


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

Probably I'll buy it as Bulova substitute because the better size.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> So, sticking Rolex name and logo on a $260 piece of junk would be equally fine? Say Vincero and Rolex decide to collaborate on a new Vincero model... How's that going to be beneficial to Rolex? Same with Omega.
> 
> Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding. Let's not mix the sheep and the goats.


Let’s not mince words. It’s a $150 watch with $110 worth of Omega branding on it.









Amazon.com: Swatch Unisex YCB4019AG Aluminum Black Dial Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Swatch Unisex YCB4019AG Aluminum Black Dial Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

At $260 I would be interested, probably purchase several. Own the smaller speedmaster and don’t feel any of the branding, etc has any impact on the real speedmasters. Just looking on the internet shows people on stockx are already offering them from about $850 to $1100. The method of release may be great pr but a total turn-off for me. Let swatch keep their bio $&;/!?


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> The man shopping for a Speedmaster after years of sacrifice doesn't want to see Omega on a cheap $260 piece of plastic. Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding.


That man that can finally afford the Speedmaster is not the future. He is a one and done consumer, the future is with the fickle youth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victor.alvarez.s (Jun 10, 2015)

JimmyBoots said:


> That man that can finally afford the Speedmaster is not the future. He is a one and done consumer, the future is with the fickle youth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That man is the present and future. He could be tempted to save up for another Omega after his Speedy. He's already proven he can afford one with time and effort. That's got to count for something in the eyes of the Swatch Group. However, after the Moonswatchgate, our man has second thoughts. That SMP he was lusting after, or that Tresor he had in mind for his 50th birthday, what if Swatch decide to release similar looking $260 plastic watches with Omega written all over them? Well, maybe he'll decide to get the next piece from another brand. That JLC MUT is gorgeous, so is the Breitling Superocean Heritage, or the Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> The man shopping for a Speedmaster after years of sacrifice doesn't want to see Omega on a cheap $260 piece of plastic. Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding.


Wow! Thank goodness you have reminded me to keep to the divine truth! From henceforth moonSwatch shall be my mortal enemy, I must protect the honour of my _true_ Moonwatch!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Just when you thought Omega could not dilute the Speedmaster design any further.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

Just read the inscriptions around the case back:

"Dream big. Fly higher. Explore the universe. Reach for the planets. Enjoy the mission." 

Super serious piece of horoligical history. Sounds exactly like the motto of that Chinese toaster I bought off Amazon.

FWIW I'll buy one once the hype ends and you can get online. Fun beater watch. Nothing more.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Just checked with a friend in merlbourne, all ready sold out . last price at $451 australian or US$342....started playing 😄


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> One more reason I want nothing to do with social media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate social media. I'm banned from almost every platform. YouTube, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, etc.
This forum is my last refuge for communication.


----------



## Cleverbs (Jan 10, 2022)

My favorite sub-story of this whole thing is all of the upset youtube watch "personalities" that couldn't get one and now are using it as an excuse to rail on Swatch/Omega. Poor them not getting the views!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I had a party till 4am and got wasted. Rocked up at Edinburgh at 9am just to see an enormous line..laughed and just said nope. They had 200 for I’d guess 800 people (1 per customer). Could spot more ‘flipper’ type people that watch guys.. Also spotted half a dozen douchey dudes in line with their Rolexes on full display haha I’ve really grown to despise Rolex sportwatches and the crowd it attracts.

Weird crowd.

In stead, the gf and I went to a chihuahua cafe opposite the swatch shop (just to laugh at the stupid dogs), and I got a parking ticket


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Wait a min. Screw the watches, what is a chihuahua cafe???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> That pesky lil 'action' over in Ukraine pales in comparison to the MoonSwatch riots and hoarding. I just hope that everyone comes out okay and everyone goes home with their brandy new spanking homage moonpie watch
> 
> Watch people are stu....let's go with silly


Your virtue signaling with the Ukraine flag avatar and jab at the people wanting to buy a watch is both beautiful and very brave.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

tockandroll said:


> Your virtue signaling with the Ukraine flag avatar and jab at the people wanting to buy a watch is both beautiful and very brave.


Thought I was the only one who noticed.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> So, sticking Rolex name and logo on a $260 piece of junk would be equally fine? Say Vincero and Rolex decide to collaborate on a new Vincero model... How's that going to be beneficial to Rolex? Same with Omega.
> 
> Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding. Let's not mix the sheep and the goats.


Sorry, I don't know who the hell Vincero is. Do they own Rolex and have dozens of brand boutiques worldwide?

But, you can find fake Rolex copies selling on the street corner in NYC. Those POS's have been around for decades and I don't think it's hurt Rolex. In fact, might have helped them since it's said imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Like, jeez, _"If they're making fake ones, the real deal must be something special"_. Maybe if they were selling fake Vinceros people might have heard of them. (???)


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

victor.alvarez.s said:


> So, sticking Rolex name and logo on a $260 piece of junk would be equally fine? Say Vincero and Rolex decide to collaborate on a new Vincero model... How's that going to be beneficial to Rolex? Same with Omega.
> 
> Make the same Swatch without the Omega branding. Let's not mix the sheep and the goats.




























Just saying… this obviously didn’t change anything for Rolex.

If you ask me this is a genius move from Omega. It’s a fun watch and in no way will affect the brand in a bad way. 

All the opposite it is marketing genius and there are 99% of people who didn’t even know about omega before who now do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcnet (Jul 6, 2020)

Gebbeth said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted this before, but I got an article from my news feed from GQ UK.
> 
> Something about a Swatch Omega collab.
> 
> ...


I am so suprised at the success of this launch, i'm not sure how many are scalping it or keeping it, probably 50/50, but it's too bad for me cause I really wanted to collect it, it was neat how each represented a planet and the colors look great, normally i'm not a big fan of Quartz but this I could collect. Hopefully there will be more and I can get some at retail.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

Kcnet said:


> I am so suprised at the success of this launch, i'm not sure how many are scalping it or keeping it, probably 50/50, but it's too bad for me cause I really wanted to collect it, it was neat how each represented a planet and the colors look great, normally i'm not a big fan of Quartz but this I could collect. Hopefully there will be more and I can get some at retail.


There's a seller on eBay that has multiple of every single one you can just select from a dropdown box, if I can remember he was selling for $1200/watch. It said 9 had sold. So there's definitely coordinated racketeering with this. I'm willing to wager more scalpers than legit buyers.



bunnswatch said:


> Thought I was the only one who noticed.


Definitely not the only one. He's doing so much for the conflict by posting about it in a watch forum and changing his avatar. Such a hero!


----------



## RIVI1969 (Jul 31, 2012)

tockandroll said:


> There's a seller on eBay that has multiple of every single one you can just select from a dropdown box, if I can remember he was selling for $1200/watch. It said 9 had sold. So there's definitely coordinated racketeering with this. I'm willing to wager more scalpers than legit buyers.
> 
> Yes, agree. I bet those "selected dealers" bought as many watches as possible they prior to opening the store so they can make a hugh profit. In my opinion this kind of marketing/sales strategy makes more damage to the Omega brand that the whole plastic SpeedSwatch itself.
> 
> Ironically we will see 20-bucks identical knockoffs before Swatch decided to sell them online 😂


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

I’m pretty sure I’ll get one. In a month or two when they are just a usual stocked item. 

I Had been thinking of a Tissot Quickster or a Bulova Moonwatch. These quartz chronos are approx 50% of the quartz chronos I was thinking about. 
They look about as good or better, not having seen one in the bio flesh.

I wonder if these would hurt Tissot more than Omega. I’m assuming it’s the same eta quartz movement as Tissot use ?


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Okay. I’m not trying to add yet another thread to the pile, and there’s so many that it may have been covered elsewhere already and I just missed it. But here we go.

I’m curious if you can recall any OTHER watch events like the MoonSwatch. Something that took over the forum like it has and captured the attention of the non-WIS muggles. I’m at a loss myself, but maybe I’m forgetting something?

Rolex Availability-It’s been going on forever, and the public may have some awareness, but that’s more like a steady stream. The MS is like a firehouse.

Rolex OP colors: Again, lots of talk, especially around the Tiffany blue, but really nothing to go buy.

5KX-The “is it” or “is it not” a worthy replacement for the SKX/an actual dive watch created a lot of threads here, but no one was queuing up for one of those.

I’m wondering where this might fit in the hobby history. Are we going to be telling noobs in 10 years “You think this is hype? This is nothing compared to the…”


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Pretty sure the Casio G shock GA2100 had this much hype too. 


Sent from my


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

tockandroll said:


> Your virtue signaling with the Ukraine flag avatar and jab at the people wanting to buy a watch is both beautiful and very brave.


I'm surprised your avatar isn't a z


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Pretty sure the Casio G shock GA2100 had this much hype too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Good catch! Forgot that one.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

I personally don't remember this kind of reaction from in the watch-world but I think its really interesting to see. As someone said in of the the other 40-or-so moonswatch threads, this kind of thing is normal in a lot of other collectable cultures.

Seems like the confluence of a lot of unique events. Good marketing; the product being legitimately interesting; relatively accessible price-point; perceived scarcity; collectability; social media points; and being sold at a time when a lot of people have learned they can make a quick buck from flipping.

I get the impression Swatch wasn't expecting this kind of reaction.

I'm personally surprised at the very negative reactions to this release on this forum.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Can’t wait for the 1st fool to show me their new “Omega” 😂🤣


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> Pretty sure the Casio G shock GA2100 had this much hype too.
> Sent from my


Nope. Not even close. The hype around the GA2100 never resulted in streets in London being closed because they had been filled with mobs waiting to pick a Casio. Whereas this was today for the Moonswatch 👇... Notice the sign on the building on the right. Police had to intervene. And this was the same in a few other cities. 🤷🤦‍♂️


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

The rates for Swatch’s marketing company probably doubled based on how successful this campaign has been.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Didn't Furbys cause a huge stir back in the day?


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Cage


Xaltotun said:


> Nope. Not even close. The hype around the GA2100 never resulted in streets in London being closed because they had been filled with mobs waiting to pick a Casio. Whereas this was today for the Moonswatch 👇... Notice the sign on the building on the right. Police had to intervene. And this was the same in a few other cities. 🤷🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> View attachment 16524772


+1, came here to say this exact thing.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

May have been a deliberate strategy to pump it up, I even got a personal message asking me about it, probably one of many being fired out to members. I have no interest, but could see the screen carpeted with titles including the word. So many it cannot be coincidental.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the same question as you. It's certainly unprecedented in the entirety of watch history that I've learned about in my scant 15 years in the hobby. My own guess... I doubt it's the biggest hype in the history of hypes, but I'd wager it's the biggest hype in the history of watches by FAR. When else have tens of thousands of people lined up all over the world on the same day to buy a watch?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Xaltotun said:


> Nope. Not even close. The hype around the GA2100 never resulted in streets in London being closed because they had been filled with mobs waiting to pick a Casio. Whereas this was today for the Moonswatch ... Notice the sign on the building on the right. Police had to intervene. And this was the same in a few other cities.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16524772


That’s absolutely mind blowing! I can’t imagine this ever happening with a G-Shock…unless they had a Collab with Rolex. *nudge*nudge*Rolex. 


Sent from my


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Interesting. So maybe we haven’t seen anything quite like this before, but the success of this becomes a road map, and this is just the first of many to come. Can you imagine the hype and lines if Rolex did something like this?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been deep in this hobby for about 15 years, and can't remember anything remotely like this. 

I think we're in a unique place with FOMO and social media, and it's contributed to what we've seen over the last few days.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

No. This has never happened before in the watch industry.


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

I bet that some people lined up without even knowing what the line was for. The old curse of social proof. When uncertainty exists, follow the crowd.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

been collecting since the 90s...never seen this kinda attention for anything...but no real internet in the early 90s, 00s were just getting started online heavy, later 00s recession started outside constr, 10s recession still happening.... removed myself from collecting....20s lots of money floating around and increased wages and social media super strong...so not surprised.

edit part....im thinking now back to the very first swatches in the early 80s......that was similar to this in the beginning. it was before there was a swatch store. department store would get some and line would form and bought out fast. course old school magazine ads, paper catalogs, maybe radio ad, and landlines calls were the only info spreaders back then. i could never get one. my parents took a trip to Europe and brought me one back from Switzerland. I let a girlfriend borrow it and never saw it again.......learned my lesson.


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

Not in watches. I'm glad to see the public reacting to a new watch like they do with some sneakers and the new IPhone. I'm starting to think that people actually do care what's on our wrists even if they don't comment about it.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

TaxMan said:


> I’m curious if you can recall any OTHER watch events like the MoonSwatch. Something that took over the forum like it has and captured the attention of the non-WIS muggles. I’m at a loss myself, but maybe I’m forgetting something?


You forgot the day when Neil Armstrong set foot on the Moon's surface.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep Furbys. But I got one better. 

Popeye's chicken sandwich. What in the actual F*** was up with those?

There were murders in restaurant parking lots over the lack of availability coupled with bad behavior in lines and just good ole' rage. 

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Yep Furbys. But I got one better.
> 
> Popeye's chicken sandwich. What in the actual F*** was up with those?
> 
> ...


You mean that Popeye’s Chicken Sandwich was to die for?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Not really but I’m enjoying all the entertaining threads on this topic 🤦‍♂️


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Not watches but back in the day, it used to get hot and heavy for each iPhone release.

The one I was personally involved in was when Nintendo released the NES classic edition a few years ago. This was a system that was about $70 and it had a bunch of classic NES games. Folks stood in line for that. I was one of them that did and got one.

I can wait for a few months to get a MoonSwatch for the normal price.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Not ever. And that's why I want all the haters to just shut their traps. If the watch industry, as we know it, benefits from these watches as gateway watches for even 10% of people getting these moonswatches, well that's a great thing! This is amazing for watch lovers everywhere.


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

TaxMan said:


> Okay. I’m not trying to add yet another thread to the pile, and there’s so many that it may have been covered elsewhere already and I just missed it. But here we go.
> 
> I’m curious if you can recall any OTHER watch events like the MoonSwatch. Something that took over the forum like it has and captured the attention of the non-WIS muggles. I’m at a loss myself, but maybe I’m forgetting something?
> 
> ...


Maybe Apple Watch? Not sure.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

This is certainly a black swan event that, despite the haters, will disrupt the watch industry for years to come. 
I think this is just gonna stomp the current Chinese homage market for instance.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Nintendo products.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

robbery said:


> I have the same question as you. It's certainly unprecedented in the entirety of watch history that I've learned about in my scant 15 years in the hobby. My own guess... I doubt it's the biggest hype in the history of hypes, but I'd wager it's the biggest hype in the history of watches by FAR. When else have tens of thousands of people lined up all over the world on the same day to buy a watch?


Nobody lined up here


----------



## Jim S (Nov 25, 2021)

Only time will tell if this is a boom or bust for the Swatch Moomwatch. Me personally. I think it's nothing more than a passing fad. Most of these plastic toys will be throw aways ending up in land fills like the Apple gimmickry eventually. I'll save my bucks for the real deal. The 3861 coax.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ted99999 said:


> Carnaby Street store forced to shut after crowds rush for new £200 watch
> 
> 
> Customers travelled from as far as Birmingham just to get their hands on the new watch
> ...


What a moron. What did he expect? "Why didn't you control me? I can't help myself. _Why didn't you control me_?" 

Lol, you burned money queuing for a toy. You will.next weekend too, you poor helpless bastard.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

RedVee said:


> I wonder if these would hurt Tissot more than Omega. I’m assuming it’s the same eta quartz movement as Tissot use ?


It's a bit crap, the lowest end they make, used in some entry level steel Tissots. Not repairable, and not even replaceable in a Swatch without risking case damage.

It'll run for a couple of battery changes, and then someone will film it at low-resolution being blended, or driven over or something, then post it online where it'll get 8 views. All that "bioceramic" will just end up in landfill.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I’m feeling wide swaths of umbrage…surrounded by peels of laughter.

I picked a bad week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Not ever. And that's why I want all the haters to just shut their traps. If the watch industry, as we know it, benefits from these watches as gateway watches for even 10% of people getting these moonswatches, well that's a great thing! This is amazing for watch lovers everywhere.


I agree with you. Overall, in the grand scheme of things, I think this is a stroke of genius just like what Swatch did back in 1993. This cheap, cheerful Swatch watches are going to make people want a Swatch, get hooked onto watches and then introduce them into the world of watches, i.e. higher end mechanical watches. Where the haters see red, Hayek sees a vision - a vision to remake quartz & mechanical watches in the face of strong competition from smart watches.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> That’s absolutely mind blowing! I can’t imagine this ever happening with a G-Shock…unless they had a Collab with Rolex. *nudge*nudge*Rolex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


I think that's the difference. Having a deal with another watchmaker is completely different. It's a clear marketing arrangement. The same as Budweiser licensing a UK brewery to make Bud in the UK.

This is two parts of the same company working together. It's not the same as a licensing deal. It's more akin to how a company like Starbucks or Coke work.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> That’s absolutely mind blowing! I can’t imagine this ever happening with a G-Shock…unless they had a Collab with Rolex. *nudge*nudge*Rolex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


You mean the new digital Submariner from Casiolex? 🤣


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Orsoni said:


> I’m feeling wide swaths of umbrage…surrounded by peels of laughter.
> 
> I picked a bad week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

A Tudor x G-shock is less crazy to think about. Rolex itself will never do this (even though I would have laughed at anybody suggesting the MoonSwatch a month ago)

Imagine the return of the Tudor sub in a resin G-shock case 



Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> I agree with you. Overall, in the grand scheme of things, I think this is a stroke of genius just like what Swatch did back in 1993. This cheap, cheerful Swatch watches are going to make people want a Swatch, get hooked onto watches and then introduce them into the world of watches, i.e. higher end mechanical watches.


That’s 1983  I will admit, all this has made me curious enough to go to the Swatch website and see what else they offer, and I’m probably not the only one.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

TaxMan said:


> I’m curious if you can recall any OTHER watch events like the MoonSwatch. Something that took over the forum like it has and captured the attention of the non-WIS muggles. I’m at a loss myself, but maybe I’m forgetting something?


No other single release stirred the pot that much in the last 10 years or more.

Not even the release of the Apple Watch, which is the only one that comes somewhat close in my opinion.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about when B&J said that the new Zenith looked like a Daytona copy 😱

That didn’t go down very well on here as far as I remember.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Stchambe said:


> I'm personally surprised at the very negative reactions to this release on this forum


Agreed


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I can’t think of other watches that created this kind of frenzy outside of WUS.
I can think of some forum faves that had/have a similar effect on WUS though such as the Halios Seaforth. One Halios thread alone is 650 pages and 13,000 posts.
Helm watches have a current waitlist thousands deep. More recently, the PRX was creating a fair amount of buzz. Oh yeah don’t forget the Synchron Military craze.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

lvt said:


> You forgot the day when Neil Armstrong set foot on the Moon's surface.


True. That was a pretty crazy marketing stunt just for showcasing a watch.. 

No, seriously, did anyone care for the watch he wore that very day? I wan't around back then, but I highly doubt it. As far as I can see, it took Omega several decades to build the moonwatch marketing hype to the extent where it is today.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

ffritz said:


> True. That was a pretty crazy marketing stunt just for showcasing a watch..
> 
> No, seriously, did anyone care for the watch he wore that very day? I wan't around back then, but I highly doubt it. As far as I can see, it took Omega several decades to build the moonwatch marketing hype to the extent where it is today.


Curious about this as well. Everybody wore watches back then and the moonlanding was THE event of the decade (rightfully so)

But maybe everybody was more aware that the actual technical feat was less amazing as it has been made out to be? Or simply the lack of internet and hype culture?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Just saw one on the Bay where the bidding was over $10k. I sh*t you not.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Closest thing I remember was cabbage patch dolls back in the day…


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Had to post this though I’ve just seen!









Edit:


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember the swatch hype in the 80/90ies in Germany .

Many collected swatch watches like stamps . 


Hypes,trends, fashion ... come and goes !


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

About 20% of my countries stock is now being sold on the local classifieds.

Also a lot of ads that offer them for €250 with a message stating: "Don't buy from scalpers, it will be sold online for €250 soon"


----------



## FatAgentRoy (Aug 20, 2021)

Have to say I really like the idea but as the hysteria around them grows, my interest in ever buying one diminishes.

They've had to shut their shops here in Dubai for safety reasons and people were apparently flipping the watches right outside the shop. Madness that I'll ultimately pass on.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sonar said:


> Curious about this as well. Everybody wore watches back then and the moonlanding was THE event of the decade (rightfully so)
> 
> But maybe everybody was more aware that the actual technical feat was less amazing as it has been made out to be? Or simply the lack of internet and hype culture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Lack of hype culture, generally being more grown up, no internet (_stop_ capitalising that, Autocorrect, it doesn't deserve it!), more ownership of things that counted like houses and cars, less free money to spunk on anything that takes fancy...


FatAgentRoy said:


> They've had to shut their shops here in Dubai for safety reasons and people were apparently flipping the watches right outside the shop. Madness that I'll ultimately pass on.


The "international watch community" showing its true class there.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a question, and I'm being totally serious here.
I've been into 3-hand automatic watches almost my entire life, and collecting since the early 2000s. I've never been into chronographs, so please forgive my ignorance.
Is this for real, or one of those internet hoaxes everyone wants to be a part of? Are these pictures of people lined up to buy Omegas for real? I'm being serious here.
Are people really crowding the streets, to the point of needing police to control the scene, to buy a Omega that says Swatch on the dial?
Are that many people willing to pay $8000 (guessing here) for an Omega?
Please tell me I'm showing my age by not getting the joke.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

bellbrass said:


> Are people really crowding the streets, to the point of needing police to control the scene, to buy a Omega that says Swatch on the dial?


It is real, but you have this backwards. This is most definitely a Swatch watch that says Omega on the dial.


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> That’s 1983  I will admit, all this has made me curious enough to go to the Swatch website and see what else they offer, and I’m probably not the only one.


Guilty! But I actually found a replacement strap for a Swatch I just picked up for $5 at a flea market. The strap is $25!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

It was the same to some extend in the mid '80s '90s with every swatch collection, people would queue to get one.
But this burst is absolutely crazy.
I guess all the world's fashionistas and instagramers were out there punching each other's face.
Good for them, and well done Swatch X Omega of course.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

just sold for £6,000......









Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">This is a pre-order only place bid if you can make payment on the same day .</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">If you have any questions please drop me a message.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Commandercody66 (Aug 31, 2018)

Imagine the surprise of MoonSwatch owners once they're tired of their 'investment' and try to trade it in against a real Omega Speedmaster


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Mr Dennis said:


> Guilty! But I actually found a replacement strap for a Swatch I just picked up for $5 at a flea market. The strap is $25!


25 bucks isn’t unreasonable for a watch strap especially if it was for a discontinued Swatch. Some Swatch models of the past sell for hundreds or thousands today but those were produced in limited numbers, such as 120 pieces for example. Doesn’t sound like the moonswatch will be very limited.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Bioceramic - Mission To The Moon In Hand | eBay


All hours, minutes, chronograph seconds hands and hour markers sport superluminova for a perfect glow in the dark. MISSION TO THE MOON. Get (almost) real with this steel grey watch finished with a black VELCRO© strap.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Yep Furbys. But I got one better.
> 
> Popeye's chicken sandwich. What in the actual F*** was up with those?
> 
> ...


Which is ridiculous, because it’s not even good. KFC’s chicken sandwich is way better. Popeye’s breading has almost no spices in it, they rely fully on the sauce for flavor.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

I think this is right up there with tickle me Elmo and cabbage patch kids


----------



## Lejaune (Oct 1, 2020)

RedVee said:


> I wonder if these would hurt Tissot more than Omega. I’m assuming it’s the same eta quartz movement as Tissot use ?


Someone speculated that it's a G10.212 movement, but I guess we will know for sure when one of the lucky brave owners opens the back.


https://calibercorner.com/swatch-moonswatch-movement/#MoonSwatch_Caliber


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

I guess my question is if people are actually buying these for $6,000 on eBay - and it looks like maybe they are - why wouldn’t you buy an actual Moonwatch instead? The _only_ appeal of these things is that they’re $260.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

robbery said:


> When else have tens of thousands of people lined up all over the world on the same day to buy a watch?


I seem to recall some buzz around a certain fruit-themed wrist gadget:


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

$6,000? i think you mean $10,000 !


----------



## Mazzerooni (May 1, 2021)

I think it’s great for collectors and people that may want a vacation timepiece ( if it drowns- get another) but the price gouging is unbelievable- Chrono24 / EBay - it’s just ridiculous , however , there does seem to be some snobbery going on ,people do understand they are buying an omega endorsed swatch watch , I just love hearing the comments from resellers that have kept watch prices so high that they’ve ceased to be enjoyable and are now unattainable and just pure investments and crime magnets - but your swatch - have fun , don’t worry about it and wear it where you wouldn’t take a £10k watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new iPhone usually causes quite a disturbance in the Force but the fuss over the plastic Speedy has been quite exceptional.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder how many of the people in the lines are interested in the watch as opposed to just something they can flip on ebay for a profit. This group does the same with American Eagles from the US Mint. They queue up on line to get the max # allowed for say $75 and as soon as they get the confirm on the order they appear on ebay for $300+. Could be a coin, video game, etc. This is the group of people I object to who ruin it for those who really want the item for what it is. Now I'll get the "capitalism" lecture but I think it goes way beyond that.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

TomMB said:


> I guess my question is if people are actually buying these for $6,000 on eBay - and it looks like maybe they are - why wouldn’t you buy an actual Moonwatch instead? The _only_ appeal of these things is that they’re $260.


There is a class of person to whom $6000 and $260 are basically the same thing because they don't actually know or care what anything actually costs, and it's an insignifant amount compared to their overall wealth. They want to be one of the first to be seen with whatever the latest hard to get thing is, and tell their personal assistant to make it happen.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

While it's a bit pathetic to camp out on a sidewalk to have a chance to buy one of these watches, it's not quite as bad as sitting on your couch at home and paying $1000+ for one.

I don't think anyone is actually consumating the sale on those auctions reaching $2...3...4,000 and more.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> I'm surprised your avatar isn't a z


"I support the current thing!" 

Go outside sweetheart, get off social media, and turn off the news. Or if you really want to help, get a one way ticket to Ukraine and go fight. Your avatar isn't doing anything, and trying to bring a world conflict into a watch forum and calling someone a Putin apologist because they called you out on your sorry virtue signaling shows the vapid nature of your intellect.

You can keep responding at this point, but I'm returning to watch talk. And trust me, everyone in this thread felt the same way as I did, but I'm the only one who spoke up.


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

They are nice and I will get one as soon as the online ordering is available.


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

I can’t imagine paying several grand for these when a omega reduced is available for that


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

I live in a bubble and and dont watch the news. So to be clear....Swatch makes a plastic watch that looks like an Omega with the Omega logo and none watch people are going nuts to get it??


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Yep Furbys. But I got one better.
> 
> Popeye's chicken sandwich. What in the actual F*** was up with those?
> 
> ...


I tasted a Popeyes because the person I was with thought it was a good idea. It was fine but not craze worthy. There were death threats in some stores when they ran out. Kooky stuff


----------



## InitialAndPitch (Aug 13, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> I live in a bubble and and dont watch the news. So to be clear....Swatch makes a plastic watch that looks like an Omega with the Omega logo and none watch people are going nuts to get it??


Excellent summary


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> 25 bucks isn’t unreasonable for a watch strap especially if it was for a discontinued Swatch. Some Swatch models of the past sell for hundreds or thousands today but those were produced in limited numbers, such as 120 pieces for example. Doesn’t sound like the moonswatch will be very limited.


This one has a 16mm lug width, and they offered the strap in black, perfect! The diameter is 33.7, so possibly a ladies watch. I'm not into Swatch watches, but this one was cheap enough, maybe I'll just order the strap and keep this in the collection. Yes, it's running.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe now is the time to put my 1992 Swatch chronograph on eBay


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

InitialAndPitch said:


> Excellent summary


wow....just wow! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dave Marskell (Apr 2, 2007)

People will line up and sleep on the streets for days, just to get a good view of the Queen ride by in a carriage, or see the Pope, or Harry and Meghan. As some wise man once said, "There is no explanation for madness."


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

mcmikey said:


> Maybe now is the time to put my 1992 Swatch chronograph on eBay


Sure, but unless it's unused in the box, or in excellent condition and extremely limited I wouldn't get too excited.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

This is why Rolex, Patek, etc, don‘t sell on a first come first serve basis…

To me these seemed more like a “Black Friday” deal than a watch event. Maybe a sneaker event (which may explain the lines of sneaker-flipping hypebeast pros?).

But, to the OP — I don’t remember any watch event on this level, people lined up outside stores.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Two things

1. half the folks under 40 buying one can’t tell the time on it anyway because it’s not digital.
2. it probably isn’t extreme enough to stand up to a Trona mine. 

for these reasons, they will sell at first but not get worn.

On a more serious note, it’s good for the watch industry to get people excited about something that isn’t attached to their phone.


----------



## Scopy5 (Nov 10, 2021)

No interest in a moonswatch, but as someone who aspires to eventually own a real speedmaster, will this hype, focusing the public’s attention on one watch, hurt availability for me in the near future?? Am I going to have to build an “AD relationship” ?


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Chris Hughes said:


> The fact that it’s a TOY.
> 
> I’m really surprised to see so many people fail to grasp what this is. It isn’t a Speedmaster. It isn’t an Omega. It’s a Swatch. A _disposable_ Swatch that _looks_ a lot like a Speedmaster. That’s all it is. It isn’t a Speedmaster variant. It isn’t a Speedmaster at all. It’s a TOY.


lol........exactly!...but a fun toy.


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been in and out of this hobby for about 15 years and cant remember anything this crazy for a watch....I will say at first look I was not a fan of the watch, however, I debated on driving to Vegas to try one one, but after seeing everyone posting up days before I decided the drive was not worth it for a maybe. I would be interested in hearing if anyone on the forum gets one and their thoughts.....It would never replace my PO, but I am a little more intrigued now.


----------



## taildraggerpilot (Jul 19, 2013)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> That’s absolutely mind blowing! I can’t imagine this ever happening with a G-Shock…unless they had a Collab with Rolex. *nudge*nudge*Rolex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


Picture the collective WIS Rolex snobs‘ heads exploding…..


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I think they look cool (at the retail price) but I'm too old to stand in long lines. I don't like the Pluto one best, but I am definitely a Pluto is a planet guy (probably due to age) so I'm a little tempted to get that one just to wear when playing space games.


----------



## taildraggerpilot (Jul 19, 2013)

Scopy5 said:


> No interest in a moonswatch, but as someone who aspires to eventually own a real speedmaster, will this hype, focusing the public’s attention on one watch, hurt availability for me in the near future?? Am I going to have to build an “AD relationship” ?


(Moonwatch sapphire sandwich guy here)

I think this “colab“ will dilute the brand in the short term, but the hype will fade rather fast. Right now, on various watch auction sites, there are bids for MoonSwatches that are higher than actual Speedy’s. Eventually, every bubble will burst.


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

ds99 said:


> just sold for £6,000......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having a very difficult time trying to understand how a person could be so utterly stupid as to pay 6000 for a plastic watch....this just can't be real..........


----------



## Orive 8 (Feb 1, 2008)

mcmikey said:


> Closest thing I remember was cabbage patch dolls back in the day…


My thoughts exactly when I read the title of this thread...


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Scopy5 said:


> No interest in a moonswatch, but as someone who aspires to eventually own a real speedmaster, will this hype, focusing the public’s attention on one watch, hurt availability for me in the near future?? Am I going to have to build an “AD relationship” ?


The answer is…who knows? As this is largely unprecedented, we have no idea. This may just a blip and the crowds outside of swatch will just move on to the next hyped thing and everything goes back to normal. Or there could be a residual effect that brings more attention to the real Speedmaster and drives up demand. I don’t agree with those that think it will devalue the Moonwatch/Speedmaster/Omega, but that is just an opinion.

FACT: 3.5 years ago I purchased an 1861 Speedy Pro hesalite grey market at a 35% discount off of MSRP. Today, good luck finding that. So Speedmaster prices, discounts and availability were already trending.

I am of the opinion that this will die down, of course, but the leftover effect will be a increase in demand for the Speedmaster due to increased awareness.


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

gstand said:


> I'm having a very difficult time trying to understand how a person could be so utterly stupid as to pay 6000 for a plastic watch....this just can't be real..........


Indeed, this would be insane.


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

Can't recall ever seeing anything like this in the watch industry. Closest thing I can remember is some manufacturers putting out certain models online and them selling out within hours or days. Seiko and Casio come to mind.

Whatever opinions we may have this MoonSwatch is going to do a lot of good for the watch community in the long run. Look at it as an entry gate for a lot of people into our hobby. And for those already collecting it becomes another fun affordable option.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

In the watch world itself, possibly Apple Watch was the only thing that came this close to the Swatch MoonSwatch hype-train, but that isn't to say that I've never seen the Hype-train in my life before.

I laugh as people talk about the crazy ridiculousness that people went through in the 90's to get their hand on Tickle-Me-Elmo or Furby, but I personally got to experience the Beanie Baby hype in the 90's when my sister started collecting. Fortunately for her, she was collecting the pieces she wanted out of what was available, but because of the artificial scarcity created by Ty in certain characters and where they were alloted, there was a time once when my sister was routing through a bin of Beanie-Babies cause mom and dad said she could have one, and she ACTUALLY got swatted away as she reached for one she wanted, by a middle-aged woman who was standing there with a VALUATION BOOK scanning her way through the damn things! I laugh now thinking about how she probably tried to resell that $5 toy for $200, $300, whatever after the bottom fell out, and now she and others are probably sitting on absolutely useless sacks of toys that no one will even pay the original $5 for 

I actually just saw this a couple of years ago again with the PS5. It was announced, and while I wasn't in the market, my wife is a Playstation fan, so I figured if one made itself available, I'd get one for her as a present. But there was no way in HELL I was paying the inflated $1000 prices people were asking for it when I'd be more inclined to just wait until Sony was able to catch up production with demand.


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Please add as they come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t believe you gave up on this - you don’t have even half of the threads. Keep up the good work.
(Although a lot of them are being merged pretty quickly).


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I care about this as much as I care about the latest release from Invicta............


----------



## Orive 8 (Feb 1, 2008)

appophylite said:


> but I personally got to experience the Beanie Baby hype in the 90's when my sister started collecting.


My wife has collected Unicorns since she was 6 years old. She purchased a Beanie Baby Unicorn, some sort of unique one. Years later she sold it for $5,000 and used the cash to buy me a Submariner.

At the time, I had an Omega P.O. that I really liked and told her to sell the Sub and keep the money for herself. She did and then used the money for some household improvements that she wanted to do.

Collectables - who knows...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Gold fever
only there aint no gold here, except for a handful who sell high in the month before every outlet has them


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

I would rank them as follows (best to worst)

Mercury
Saturn
Jupiter
Pluto
Sun
Moon
Neptune
Uranus
Earth
Mars
Venus

Although I would like to get Mission to Uranus as a present for my girlfriend just for the Lols. 

I own an proper Speedy Pro Hesalite and I think these watches are really cool. I might get a few. (all down to the Sun one)


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Lejaune said:


> Someone speculated that it's a G10.212 movement, but I guess we will know for sure when one of the lucky brave owners opens the back.
> 
> 
> https://calibercorner.com/swatch-moonswatch-movement/#MoonSwatch_Caliber


There isn't anything else. If there is a difference between this and the other one-time-use G10 used in all other Swatch quartz chronos, it's the lack of date display. 

Also there is no caseback. The only way out for this movement is front the front (the stem isn't a two-piece, you rip it out with pliers and chuck the movement away)


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

It would be nice if Swatch offered a mission case with 12 slots - a slot in the center for your true moonwatch 

One watch to rule them all...


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Not that my opinion is worth the shovels full of chicken crap I cleaned out of the coop yesterday, but I thought about this mess this morning.

Hats off the The Swatch marketing team on this. It truly is incredible. As someone mentioned recently, I'm sure its no coincidence that a real Speedmaster was featured so prominently in the new Netflix Ryan Reynolds movie The Adam Project. I think what leaves a large portion of us cold is the stark reality of Insta-influencers, fashion influencers and social media in general. They will ride this tide for months and make out like bandits, then move on to the next trend. So while the actual hard parts are pretty cool, the watch, the color ways etc, it feels like a really oversized reminder of how short the collective attention span is and how wasteful society can truly be. Its also a great reminder that we aren't as "civilized" as we would like to pretend. Events like this bring out the greed, hate and trend towards violence people are so good at in some situations. The 50+ threads IS obnoxious, but I guess its to be expected with an event like this. But unfortunately, most just feel like a reminder of everything above.

With most parts of watch culture, there has been some slight stagnation in design and accessible innovation. So for most lower end collectors, the recent trend has been Chinese built Micros or Clomages. This is a huge breath of fresh air even though it is a recycled design. But man, what an ugly way to get there when the boots are on the ground. Its just unfortunate that this is just a reminder that it is likely less about the watches for the most part and more about riding this trend into the next one.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Not interested, I already have a couple ETA G10 based chronos. I like them but not enough to buy any more. Its a good / reliable movement though... accurate too.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Just had a look, and I kinda like Mars, Earth and Pluto in photos.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Madness


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

for G-Shock Frogman release wasn’t as crazy cuz the rare Frogs were released in JP. I remember the both Dee & Ricky went crazy but not the same caliber. Maybe Jordan releases.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Not w/r/t watches.

But for iPhones, wines and other goods, yes. The grand opening of a Whataburger shuts down city blocks for days. When the Mazda Miata first came out, people were flipping them for thousands over what they paid for them. Cabbage Patch Kids ring a bell? Tickle Me Elmo?

A month from now, the MoonSwatch will be yesterday's news. LeBron James will have a new sneaker out and people will be lining up for those instead.

People who paid thousands to be the first one on the block with a MoonSwatch will be scratching their heads, wondering why they are all available for $260 at Swatch.com.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> That’s absolutely mind blowing! I can’t imagine this ever happening with a G-Shock…unless they had a Collab with Rolex. *nudge*nudge*Rolex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my



They already did a few years back. Here's mine:


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

bellbrass said:


> Is this for real, or one of those internet hoaxes everyone wants to be a part of? Are these pictures of people lined up to buy Omegas for real? I'm being serious here.
> Are people really crowding the streets, to the point of needing police to control the scene, to buy a Omega that says Swatch on the dial?
> Are that many people willing to pay $8000 (guessing here) for an Omega?


It's not a $8k Omega with Swatch on the dial, it's a $250 Swatch that says Omega on the dial. 100% Swatch technology with quartz movement and plastic/ceramic case, but styled like an Omega Speedmaster.

Yes, the pics of people lining up for that are real.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jhb said:


> im thinking now back to the very first swatches in the early 80s......
> 
> my parents took a trip to Europe and brought me one back from Switzerland. I let a girlfriend borrow it and never saw it again.......learned my lesson.


I never knew Swatch made hoodies. Lol.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I was too young to remember but did the quartz crisis , ie the first quartz watch, yield a similar demand? I mean in theory it should have. Way cheaper than automatics, less service, more accurate. Probably an actual game changer at the time. Unlike this which is just all marketing and branding.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

lvt said:


> You forgot the day when Neil Armstrong set foot on the Moon's surface.





ffritz said:


> True. That was a pretty crazy marketing stunt just for showcasing a watch..


My favorite part of that marketing stunt is when they didn’t actually go to the moon and it was all a staged set-up.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

One-Seventy said:


> internet (_stop_ capitalising that, Autocorrect, it doesn't deserve it!)


They’re just future-proofing autocorrect in anticipation that Elon Musk will name his next kid Internet


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Scopy5 said:


> No interest in a moonswatch, but as someone who aspires to eventually own a real speedmaster, will this hype, focusing the public’s attention on one watch, hurt availability for me in the near future?? Am I going to have to build an “AD relationship” ?


No, you won’t. But your wife will. Lol.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> That’s absolutely mind blowing! I can’t imagine this ever happening with a G-Shock…unless they had a Collab with Rolex. *nudge*nudge*Rolex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my


I know this is a joke. But it’s not like this collab happened out in the wild between two brands independent of each other. The Swatch Group owns both brands and is probably pretty much the only reason this collab happened.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

TomMB said:


> I can’t believe you gave up on this - you don’t have even half of the threads. Keep up the good work.
> (Although a lot of them are being merged pretty quickly).


It was a standalone thread, but it was merged into this one. I lost drive when that happened


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> It was a standalone thread, but it was merged into this one. I lost drive when that happened


Sometimes some people here take some of the fun out of some things. I was getting a kick out of it.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

JJ312 said:


> It is real, but you have this backwards. This is most definitely a Swatch watch that says Omega on the dial.


Ahh, ok. Much less expensive, then. Wow, still....like others have said, though, good to see this excitement over a wristwatch.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Every time there's a new iPhone, PlayStation, or XBox.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

In the watch world, I have never seen the hype of the MoonSwatch.

The closest would probably be when "Rolex broke the internet" by introducing a ceramic bezel on the Daytona (always expected) or finally released the Pepsi (always expected), so largely non-events and real WIS rolled their eyes when this happened. These were only events because Rolex has draw/appeal outside of WIS, and thus a larger total population is interested in the releases. I always find Rolex releases to be the most boring, but thats also part of the draw. 

The MoonSwatch event is the only global event I can recall where there was headline-causing hysteria around the world for a plastic watch. Pretty insane TBH, and a very successful marketing event from Swatch HQ.


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

It was a Big Deal when the first Swatch Automatics came out. This was 1990 or thereabouts. The local boutique kiosk had a Sunday brunch event before opening time for customers that had previously joined their mailing list "club". They even had someone from Switzerland there to give a little presentation about them. I still have the one I bought that day, and it still runs!


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

No I haven't seen this, Not for a traditional watch. Closest thing I can recall was the Apple watch had people lined up in the streets when it launched.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Hobs said:


> It was a Big Deal when the first Swatch Automatics came out. This was 1990 or thereabouts. The local boutique kiosk had a Sunday brunch event before opening time for customers that had previously joined their mailing list "club". They even had someone from Switzerland there to give a little presentation about them. I still have the one I bought that day, and it still runs!


Ah this brings back memories of when Swatch collecting was a much larger phenomenon than it is today - kind of sad, because Swatch has made so many fun watches over the years! I think I have a 1990s Swatch somewhere with astroturf for the band...


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Do you remember anything like this MoonSwatch hype? 

No, I can't say I have, except for people lining up to receive a COVID test or a free rapid antigen test kit. So, maybe this is all part of the new normal — people lining up for things.


----------



## bounder (Sep 24, 2010)

One-Seventy said:


> There isn't anything else. If there is a difference between this and the other one-time-use G10 used in all other Swatch quartz chronos, it's the lack of date display.
> 
> Also there is no caseback. The only way out for this movement is front the front (the stem isn't a two-piece, you rip it out with pliers and chuck the movement away)


So is this actually a top loading case, or a sealed, unservicable case like Swatch watches of the past? i'm presuming the planets at the back are a battery hatch?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

They need them InstaFaceTubeBook likes, ya know.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I was too young to remember but did the quartz crisis , ie the first quartz watch, yield a similar demand? I mean in theory it should have. Way cheaper than automatics, less service, more accurate. Probably an actual game changer at the time. Unlike this which is just all marketing and branding.


First quartz watches were several times more expensive than regular watches. I do remember someone mentioning that Seiko digital quartz watches were priced on par if not more than Rolex Sub.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bounder said:


> So is this actually a top loading case, or a sealed, unservicable case like Swatch watches of the past? i'm presuming the planets at the back are a battery hatch?


The plastic cased ones are typically unserviceable. The planet on the back is a battery hatch.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Apple watch.


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> I never knew Swatch made hoodies. Lol.


back then a swatch was like gold for a year or two
..didnt last too long the frenzy......I dont remember there being gals and guys ones just kinda one size fits all...but my memory could be way off...it was about 40 years ago.....

but yeah...she borrowed it and I never saw it again and she broke up with me not long after
.wonder if she used me for a swatch?

i wasn't a happy camper but got over it.......and moved on to a seiko and a new girlfriend and many watches and girlfirends after that.......


----------



## collect1121 (10 mo ago)

Pretty happy that a lot of my friends who are not into watches at all got hyped for this. Drop culture is not new to other parts of fashion but don't think I've really seen it in watches yet


----------



## djmcnz (11 mo ago)

I must admit the hype is surprising.

It just so happens that about a month ago I decided a Swatch would be the next addition to my collection, simply because of what it represents in horology and to the Swiss watch industry in particular, it's an undeniably iconic watch brand. It will sit between my Casio digitals and Seiko 5 automatics.

I spent about an hour looking through the Swatch catalogue back then trying to narrow down my preferences but couldn't decide, the Moonswatch has made that decision easy, I'll get one of these to scratch my Swatch itch when things settle down and I can order online for MSRP or less. I'll probably even wear it occasionally.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

I remember the great toilet paper hype of 2000


----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)

ugawino said:


> You mean the new digital Submariner from Casiolex? 🤣


I’m actually hoping for a Rolex/Invicta collaboration so the fanboys’ heads really explode!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

hpark21 said:


> First quartz watches were several times more expensive than regular watches. I do remember someone mentioning that Seiko digital quartz watches were priced on par if not more than Rolex Sub.


interesting. I wonder if they were actually more expensive to produce back then before they streamlined their chip factories and quartz crystal mining.

I would actually love to see that one day where TSMC and Samsung just Jack up their prices on chips by 100x making cars, graphics cards, ps5’s , Xbox, and of course quartz watches ridiculously expensive. No more chip shortages just too expensive to make products. It would make for an interesting dynamic where moonswatches are legit more than a real moon watch.

I am actually surprised they are just creating waiting lists rather than jacking up the prices considerably. Of course Apple gets first dibs as the biggest bulk customer but if they won’t mark up prices they should do the pairing crap at least. Oh you want an order of chips to make your GeForce graphics cards? You need to order a million of these outdated and slow ram modules first! Then I will sell you these chips.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

How to change the battery? Hatch on the back?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the deep blue Neptune as a Swatch. I don't like the fact it has the Omega branding on the dial when it's not an Omega.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ottone said:


> How to change the battery? Hatch on the back?


Go to a Swatch store, they'll replace it for free.


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Pet Rocks.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

ugawino said:


> You mean the new digital Submariner from Casiolex? 🤣


G-Sub surely?

M


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Raza said:


> Which is ridiculous, because it’s not even good. KFC’s chicken sandwich is way better. Popeye’s breading has almost no spices in it, they rely fully on the sauce for flavor.


Whatever Popeye's Chicken Sandwiches are/were they don't compare to this (or even Furbys) as they definitely didn't reach this side of the Atlantic!



MagicNC said:


> I can’t imagine paying several grand for these when a omega reduced is available for that


I didn't pay SEVERAL grand for a Moonwatch!  

M


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Reminds me lines for kielbasa in the USSR.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

bounder said:


> So is this actually a top loading case, or a sealed, unservicable case like Swatch watches of the past? i'm presuming the planets at the back are a battery hatch?


Yep - some Swatches in the past can have the movements removed from the top by prying up the bezel, but if the case is plastic, this will invariably damage it. 

The Irony steel models are more robust in this regard of course. But this plastic Moonswatch is essentially disposable, although I'm sure it'll last a good few battery changes via the little hatch in the back before it ends up in the bin.

Far as I can recall, the only removeable-caseback Swatches are the automatics from the 1990s and 2000s, wich had decontented ETA 2842s. The newer Sistem51 models are sealed and even attempting to take them apart or service them will destroy them.

Funny, all this sudden interest in how cheaply-built, unserviceable and essentially disposable/landfill-ready these watches. No wonder watch money enthusiasts are paying thousands over the odds for them.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

If demand is there, I’m sure people will figure out how to get into the watch without damaging it too much.

Is this movement known to die after X years? A good quartz movement should last decades, probably longer than most of us have left on this planet.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?

As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

Omega (brand name) is owned by the Swatch Group, so what’s the problem? You can consider the Moonswatch a similar merchandise as an “Omega branded” pen, baseball cap, mug etc.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I’m beginning to take umbrage at all this umbrage being taken.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

You do know that the *SWATCH *Group *OWNS *Omega right? 


Einstein was right.....


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


From what I understand swatch doesn't have legal counsel, in house or out house so they may not even be aware of the legal ramifications. Good point bringing it up here. Have you considered, out of respect for omega of notifying them? If they sue maybe you'll get a 'finder's fee'. And as for respect of omega owners...consider a class action soon ASAP so the dignity of said owners can be restored


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Baka1969 said:


> You do know that the *SWATCH *Group *OWNS *Omega right?
> 
> 
> Einstein was right.....


I do. My point is there's a non-Omega watch sold with Omega written on it. As a buyer, I'm not getting what it says on the dial.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've never seen a lack of intelligence displayed so openly on this forum (and if you've been around awhile you've seen a lot).


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Swatch got permission from Omega.

It went something like this:

Swatch CEO- "We're going to make a cheap quartz watch that looks just like a Speedmaster. Got that? If you don't like it, I'm sure you'll be much happier at another company." 

Omega CEO- "Yeah, that sounds GREAT!"


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> I do. My point is there's a non-Omega watch sold with Omega written on it. As a buyer, I'm not getting what it says on the dial.


It's an Omega x Swatch - It's a collaboration or just a marketing exercise, if you like, but it's a SWATCH operation from end to end. Omega, like others, is a SWATCH brand, so you could argue this IS an Omega product, just a cheap one!

M


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

Y'all assume this was Swatch's (the brand, not the group) decision, we don't know, it could have been Omegas idea to begin with.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


_Legal_? Now what do you think?


Seabee1 said:


> From what I understand swatch doesn't have legal counsel, in house or out house so they may not even be aware of the legal ramifications. Good point bringing it up here. Have you considered, out of respect for omega of notifying them? If they sue maybe you'll get a 'finder's fee'.


Good point. Omega may have been completely oblivous as to this new watch announcement, and I'm sure would be very annoyed if they found out what Swatch did.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh joy, another Moonswatch thread.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

nicegator said:


> Oh joy, another Moonswatch thread.


Copy that.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

sea_urchin said:


> Y'all assume this was Swatch's (the brand, not the group) decision, we don't know, it could have been Omegas idea to begin with.


I may be wrong, but I think I read somewhere that the idea of using the Speedmaster was the Omega CEO's idea. Need to go dig up that article from amongst the hundreds that have been written around this collab.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


Why not? The collaboration is like any other. Both brands are represented on the product.

Don't buy it if you don't like it. Some of us - me included - like it and I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> I've never seen a lack of intelligence displayed so openly on this forum (and if you've been around awhile you've seen a lot).


Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Anyone who throws a watch in any condition into a waste bin is a complete dolt, not a WIS. This watch died 10 years ago and it will never see a landfill.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't watch to be banned so i won't post gif or link to this but in Mel Brooks World History were was moment of French king playing chess with people. This whole Omega X Swatch on the forum reminds me of the moment game end which check and mate in the movie.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Lejaune (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> If demand is there, I’m sure people will figure out how to get into the watch without damaging it too much.
> 
> Is this movement known to die after X years? A good quartz movement should last decades, probably longer than most of us have left on this planet.


Once the watches become widely available, I am sure someone will do a disassembly and show it on YT. Some clever one may even figure out a way to do it without damaging the watch.


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Legal? What illegal about a collaboration. Was it illegal when Ford puts Shelby on their cars or Harley Davidson on their truckf


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


Lamborghini should also sue Audi/Volkswagen for all the parts sharing. Is it ethical?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seabee1 said:


> From what I understand swatch doesn't have legal counsel, in house or out house so they may not even be aware of the legal ramifications. Good point bringing it up here. Have you considered, out of respect for omega of notifying them? If they sue maybe you'll get a 'finder's fee'. And as for respect of omega owners...consider a class action soon ASAP so the dignity of said owners can be restored



You know people would sign on if they heard about a class action suit.....it might be mostly non-Speedy owners that join, lol!


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


Uh, it was a collaboration, both parties agreed to put this together.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Guys, let me rephrase this as I think I'm being misunderstood.

Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product. 

Is that ok to offer a non-Omega watch to the public that says Omega on the dial?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


You really don't get it. Why it was done, what the point of it and why there is 0 wrong for brands of one conglomerate to pull this thing off.
In short there is huge world outside which don't give a ding about watches.
Outside horology is thought off (by the sound of it) as kind of medicine specialization which probably deals with inflammations in lower parts of the body. Nobody cares about watch you wear and yes nobody inclined to pay that kind of money Omega/Rolex/VC/JLC asking.
Huge world. Real world.

In car terms it will be like manual gearbox X sports car. Sure thing it's exciting but most people prefer to drive automatic and will never be able to put orders for 3-5 Ferrari cars in order to get into club.

Or birdwatching. Popular hobby but again most people don't do it.

You know were i am getting? It's a niche hobby. No critique here, but world outside of it don't mind you and don't care deeply about what you do. That how it works. This Swatch deals with this big outside world and it deals brilliantly.

When heat is off i will walk into Swatch store and will buy it. Because i think Swatch is a great brand daring and fresh and it's brilliant idea to promote brand, Moonwatch and make people who would other vise *never look this way to consider it*.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

The dial 'sez it all....
Omega
Swatch


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Guys, let me rephrase this as I think I'm being misunderstood.
> 
> Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product.
> 
> Is that ok to offer a non-Omega watch to the public that says Omega on the dial?


You buy it from Swatch store. Where is confusion? There is huge stand with explanation and fluff. If you buy from person who saying it's Omega in his/her listing. Report them.


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

If Omega is a Swatch group brand, shouldn't we be mad that Omegas don't say 'Swatch' on their dials? How dare they disrespect their mother brand!


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

VicLeChic said:


> Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


Yes, I'm fine with it. In the same way I would be fine purchasing one of the products from the line linked below. You know, because it's a collaboration. 









Hurley x Carhartt Collaborate on New Water-Inspired Line of Gear | Men's Journal


Two legendary American brands have collaborated on a four-season line that celebrates water, and those who live and work near and with it.




www.mensjournal.com


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

MagicNC said:


> Legal? What illegal about a collaboration. Was it illegal when Ford puts Shelby on their cars or Harley Davidson on their truckf


By the OP logic he thinks he is buying Harley and not F150 truck. Because it has Harley sticker.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> By the OP logic he thinks he is buying Harley and not F150 truck. Because it has Harley sticker.


Not quite. Say they sell a moped with Harley Davidson branding on it. You buy it, but you don't get the real deal. Is it right to stick Harley on that moped?


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

i hope this post was in jest. Swatch Group owns both Swatch and Omega. That means they own all the copyrights and trademarks. That fact gives the parent company the right to sell pretty much anything with Swatch, Omega, or combined branding. The plastic Swatchmaster (i really don't like the 'moonswatch' moniker, though i know it parrots text on the dial) undoubtedly has an ETA quartz movement inside. There is nothing illegal about it, and they aren't misrepresenting anything. 

If it annoys you to see the Omega name on a plastic quartz replica that's consistent with most of the watches sold under the Swatch brand, look away. Don't read posts about it. Don't buy the watch. If you think this collaboration somehow diminishes the value of the Omega brand, then you may think the collaboration is bad business. If that's the case, if you now don't want to buy an Omega watch or are now planning to sell your Omega watch(es), that's your prerogative. It would seem very shallow to me, but everyone can and does make choices daily.

Personally, i think it's a brilliant way to put a positive jolt into Omega brand recognition when Rolex clearly occupies the top of the luxury watch revenue food chain and Cartier, whatever it's doing to market watches, has done a nice job increasing revenue recently. Swatch Group, by simply offering up a cheap plastic alternative, created more buzz and attention for an analog watch than i can recall in recent years.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

VicLeChic said:


> Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product.
> 
> Is that ok to offer a non-Omega watch to the public that says Omega on the dial?


But it is partially an Omega watch, in the sense that Omega owns the Speedmaster Professional design elements, and presumably that is what they brought to the party in this collaboration.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Brackish said:


> Yes, I'm fine with it. In the same way I would be fine purchasing one of the products from the line linked below. You know, because it's a collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merchandising, I totally get it. Problem is they're selling a watch, not a pen. A watch that says Omega on it.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


That’s it, I quit the internet.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

A true glutton for punishment


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Guys, let me rephrase this as I think I'm being misunderstood.
> Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product.
> Is that ok to offer a non-Omega watch to the public that says Omega on the dial?


Its not an Omega tho, its a colab. It is a fine line tho and I see your perspective, but I don't think anyone is mistaking this for an Omega, well I didn't think so but maybe you are...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

leadbelly2550 said:


> i hope this post was in jest. Swatch Group owns both Swatch and Omega. That means they own all the copyrights and trademarks. That fact gives the parent company the right to sell pretty much anything with Swatch, Omega, or combined branding. The plastic Swatchmaster (i really don't like the 'moonswatch' moniker, though i know it parrots text on the dial) undoubtedly has an ETA quartz movement inside. There is nothing illegal about it, and they aren't misrepresenting anything.
> 
> If it annoys you to see the Omega name on a plastic quartz replica that's consistent with most of the watches sold under the Swatch brand, look away. Don't read posts about it. Don't buy the watch. If you think this collaboration somehow diminishes the value of the Omega brand, then you may think the collaboration is bad business. If that's the case, if you now don't want to buy an Omega watch or are now planning to sell your Omega watch(es), that's your prerogative. It would seem very shallow to me, but everyone can and does make choices daily.
> 
> Personally, i think it's a brilliant way to put a positive jolt into Omega brand recognition when Rolex clearly occupies the top of the luxury watch revenue food chain and Cartier, whatever it's doing to market watches, has done a nice job increasing revenue recently. Swatch Group, by simply offering up a cheap plastic alternative, created more buzz and attention for an analog watch than i can recall in recent years.


Ok, but specifically on my point of misrepresentation from a buyer's perspective. Paying for something that says one thing on the tin, but is something totally different inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Not quite. Say they sell a moped with Harley Davidson branding on it. You buy it, but you don't get the real deal. Is it right to stick Harley on that moped?


If a company puts its own name on something that it - in fact - made, advertised, and sold, who is misrepresenting?

Im surprised that Swatch chose to collaborate with one of its subsidiary brands in this manner, but they did. It’s their product.

Just recently, the notion of a @tassyrabbit has been creeping in… 👹


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Guys, let me rephrase this as I think I'm being misunderstood.
> 
> Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product.


It also says Swatch on the dial. So, which is it?

Also: your definition of "what an Omega is", to the extent that you believe you are not getting one, is your own definition, not necessarily the same as anyone else's. Who is to say this isn't actually an Omega? There is no World Law that says Omegas have to be really expensive and made of metal. Maybe this _is _an Omega after all.

Ball makes a co-branded watch for BMW USA. Will you sue because you can't get in it and drive it?


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wait until Paganil Design comes out with their "Moons x Pagani" watch and the homage crowd goes ga-ga over it.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> ust recently, the notion of a @tassyrabbit has been creeping in… 👹


Last time I saw him he was traveling in a fried out combi...


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

colabs, happen all the time.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

sea_urchin said:


> Its not an Omega tho, its a colab. It is a fine line tho and I see your perspective, but I don't think anyone is mistaking this for an Omega, well I didn't think so but maybe you are...


Ok. Let's imagine a flipper sells it for $2,000 on ebay. You don't know much about watches, but you like this colourful "Omega". You buy it. You unpack it. Ooopsie, it's a Swatch?


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok, but specifically on my point of misrepresentation from a buyer's perspective. Paying for something that says one thing on the tin, but is something totally different inside.


It’s $250!!!! What exactly are you expecting???


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VincentG said:


> Anyone who throws a watch in any condition into a waste bin is a complete dolt, not a WIS. This watch died 10 years ago and it will never see a landfill.
> View attachment 16527104


In your ownership it may not - but once it ends up in your estate, it will probably go then


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I remember how mad I was when I realized that I only got the watch and not a car or the Americas Cup boat... Or even get to use any of oracle's software.








Is this legal?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

So I will assume that the OP neither read the press release nor watched the interview with Omega CEO Mr. Aeschlimann talking bout the collection and the release prior to the drop.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


You're making it worse. Please just think about what your saying.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

sea_urchin said:


> colabs, happen all the time.
> 
> View attachment 16527178


I'm fine with that. It's a real Rolex. No misrepresentation there.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Not quite. Say they sell a moped with Harley Davidson branding on it. You buy it, but you don't get the real deal. Is it right to stick Harley on that moped?


Is some sort of advocacy for the rights of the mentally disabled or something?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok. Let's imagine a flipper sells it for $2,000 on ebay. You don't know much about watches, but you like this colourful "Omega". You buy it. You unpack it. Ooopsie, it's a Swatch?


Then you're too stupid to live. You can't lawyer your way out of being stupid. Although many do try.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Guys, let me rephrase this as I think I'm being misunderstood.
> 
> Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product.
> 
> Is that ok to offer a non-Omega watch to the public that says Omega on the dial?


When you find yourself in a hole, put down the shovel and stop digging.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> I'm fine with that. It's a real Rolex. No misrepresentation there.


but what if you wanted a pizza, you are gonna be disappointed and out of pocket


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> I remember how mad I was when I realized that I only got the watch and not a car or the Americas Cup boat... Or even get to use any of oracle's software.
> View attachment 16527182
> 
> Is this legal?


Yes, it's legal. No misrepresentation. You're getting a genuine GP watch.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> Yes, it's legal. No misrepresentation. You're getting a genuine GP watch.


But not a genuine BMW...


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok. Let's imagine a flipper sells it for $2,000 on ebay. You don't know much about watches, but you like this colourful "Omega". You buy it. You unpack it. Ooopsie, it's a Swatch?


No need to imagine, they are selling for 2k with people knowing full well its a swatch.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Lejaune said:


> Once the watches become widely available, I am sure someone will do a disassembly and show it on YT. Some clever one may even figure out a way to do it without damaging the watch.


Have you seen a similar video for the systema?


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

Time to get over it. It is simply just another version of the Omega Speedmaster, albeit a much cheaper plastic one. How can I say that? Because it says it right on the dial, and on the strap, and on the website. Does it matter that it is quartz or plastic or a collaboration with Swatch? Nope, because this was a decision made by the company. 

In other news, I would guess the Speedmaster Reduced fans are happy as they are no longer the punching bag for the Moonwatch fans. Personally, I think it is fun and I plan to purchase the Neptune Omega MoonSwatch and I will enjoy wearing my new Omega watch.


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

What the CEO of Omega will see in the rearview mirror on the way home today:


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok, but specifically on my point of misrepresentation from a buyer's perspective. Paying for something that says one thing on the tin, but is something totally different inside.


Your point has absolutely no merit. It's a plastic quartz watch that costs about $250 and says Swatch on the dial and the strap, brother. What kind of human being would this mislead?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> In your ownership it may not - but once it ends up in your estate, it will probably go then


Highly unlikely as both of my sons are WIS, and the younger one keeps everything he has ever had, including star wars lego in the original boxes with assembly manuals, but then he "keeps" them in "my" air conditioned storage, lol.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

VicLeChic said:


> Merchandising, I totally get it. Problem is they're selling a watch, not a pen. A watch that says Omega on it.


And the link I provided is selling a shirt that says Carhartt and Hurley on it. I fail to see any difference.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

flaggermi said:


> What the CEO of Omega will see in the rearview mirror on the way home today:
> 
> View attachment 16527195


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


But swatch own Omega, they can do what they want


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

VincentG said:


> So I will assume that the OP neither read the press release nor watched the interview with Omega CEO Mr. Aeschlimann talking bout the collection and the release prior to the drop.


Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

sea_urchin said:


> No need to imagine, they are selling for 2k with people knowing full well its a swatch.


Consumers spend ridiculous amounts of money on collectables all the time. This one just happens to look like a Speedmaster. I doubt these insane prices will last terribly long though.


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Collaborations are very common between brands look at Adidas, Barbour, Vans, Casio, Timex....I don't thnk most normal people feel cheated when they buy a callboration item in anyway if anything its reverse people will think ohh I actually have an Omega now..for epople who are not into watches, even my wife saw them and said wow really like them - and surely thats what its all about shifting units...

Swatch have always done collaborations as well, the fact its with Omega is a smart move and suspect its just the first of many to come...don't like it move on, will I sell my speedmaster - no - will I buy a moonswatch maybe just want to see them in teh flesh first which maybe sometime away I suspect...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Onabracelet said:


> But swatch own Omega, they can do what they want


As a buyer, are you ok getting something different from what it says on the dial?


----------



## Nitsab (Jan 27, 2021)

Design IP from Omega + manufacturing and movement from Swatch =
Omega x Swatch printed on the dial.

Super clear and really, considering the amount of BS in the industry, it’s actually probably one of the more honest watches out there.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok. Let's imagine a flipper sells it for $2,000 on ebay. You don't know much about watches, but you like this colourful "Omega". You buy it. You unpack it. Ooopsie, it's a Swatch?


No, it’s an Omega. Omegas come at different price points. You have to take responsibility as a buyer to not just buy things because of a name and to not be a complete !diot.

what if you paid $10,000 for an Omega and it’s only worth $5000?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


You really have zero self awareness! It is an "Omega" and a "Swatch". What don't you understand?


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

I do see the OP's point. You wouldn't expect to see BMW use the Rolls Royce badge on their cars just because they own the brand. Ethically it would be wrong.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Your point has absolutely no merit. It's a plastic quartz watch that costs about $250 and says Swatch on the dial and the strap, brother. What kind of human being would this mislead?


It could mislead someone who sees Omega on the dial and paid $2k from a scalper on ebay.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. *My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.*


Yes, because Omega ok'd it, and are probably partying right now with the success of the launch.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


Anything watch that Omega decides to put their logo on is an authentic Omega watch. They get to decide what’s an Omega, not the buyer, and not you.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Guys. Guys. 

It’s the principle!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


This is obviouly a hill you're very keen to die on. But the point is, _there is no rule that says it's not an Omega. _If Omega and Swatch say "it's an Omega x Swatch", then it's an Omega x Swatch. It says Omega x Swatch on the dial, and that's what you're getting. You can't cherry-pick which bits to be offended by.

Look, I get that you're upset by it, and there is an emotion-filled journey of grief that you need to go on before you find peace within yourself. You're somewhere at the end of denial and beginning of anger; "I am enraged by its very existence, so therefore, it cannot be legal" is your frame of reference now. It's natural. Let it pass, and all will be well.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I think what the OP is (and many...many, many others are) alluding to is that the cross-breeding may not have been consensual and that the Swomega Mooooswatch is the proverbial bas t ard child with no right to the throne whatsoever but is pretending he is the heir apparent.

I agree, this bastardy must stop as it only dilutes the tremendous prestige and honor (remember...its honor has been stolen once already...as we were so graciously informed) of a line of watches that claim to be closely related to (but not actually one of) the watches that actually went to the moon. Come to think of it, if I were to buy a speedy pro moon watch would I be wrong in assuming that watch had actually been to the moon? Would I be entitled to my fair share of outrage upon finding out that it was only branding and not an actual landed-on-the-moon watch?


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

andyals said:


> I do see the OP's point. You wouldn't expect to see BMW use the Rolls Royce badge on their cars just because they own the brand. Ethically it would be wrong.


There is a distinct difference between selling a BMW with Rolls Royce badging and doing a BMW/Rolls Royce collab edition that includes the badging from BOTH brands.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

and if you think this was done without Omegas knowledge, just look at the CEO, he can't stop grinning ))))


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

andyals said:


> I do see the OP's point. You wouldn't expect to see BMW use the Rolls Royce badge on their cars just because they own the brand. Ethically it would be wrong.


Well, Mercedes puts Maybach badges on some of their cars...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> It could mislead someone who sees Omega on the dial and paid $2k from a scalper on ebay.


Good. But that's why God invented eBay Returns, to give stupids an "out".


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Tom Hatfield said:


> It’s $250!!!! What exactly are you expecting???


I'm expecting to read Swatch on the dial, only Swatch..


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

Based on the success of the Moonswatch, perhaps we will see more collaborations, especially as Swatch own Blancpain, GO and Harry Winston amongst others.

Its going to be difficult to better the name 'Moonswatch' but anyone got any suggestions as to what could be next?


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


In the camera world, Leica collaborated with Panasonic to basically put their logo on a Panasonic camera. It’s like $1200 for that camera instead of $5-$10,000 plus for other Leica cameras.. If you pay some guy on eBay $10,000 because you saw a camera for sale with a Leica branded dot and logo, then a fool gets parted from his money.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


Could it be illegal, unethical or misrepresentative??? C'mon....


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> It could mislead someone who sees Omega on the dial and paid $2k from a scalper on ebay.


Caveat emptor


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Chiane said:


> In the camera world, Leica collaborated with Panasonic to basically put their logo on a Panasonic camera. It’s like $1200 for that camera instead of $5-$10,000 plus for other Leica cameras.. If you pay some guy on eBay $10,000 because you saw a camera for sale with a Leica branded dot and logo, then a fool gets parted from his money.


Bang & Olufsen uses Philips components. Only the design is made by B&O...
Should be illegal.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

saintsman said:


> Based on the success of the Moonswatch, perhaps we will see more collaborations, especially as Swatch own Blancpain, GO and Harry Winston amongst others.
> 
> Its going to be difficult to better the name 'Moonswatch' but anyone got any suggestions as to what could be next?


Imma leaning into the HarrySwatch...it has soooo much potential


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


If you have bought an Omega watch made in the past 30+ years, basically you have bought a Swatch Group watch with “Omega” branding on the dial. (They could have used “Grand Swatch” instead of Omega 😀)


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

We might get other company's jumping on the bandwagon.

A Plastique Phillipe perhaps?


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

It's all marketing like everything else. I like Omega. I like Swatch. I want a Moonwatch, but I can't justify the cost at this time in my life. I see a watch that looks good an has the Omega logo. I know it's not the real deal, but I convince myself that it contains at least hint of Speedy DNA. The Mission to Saturn looks pretty good, and, for the price, I might just buy one. Didn't P.T. Barnum say, "There's a sucker born every minute." I might just be standing there holding the stick, but it's okay if I like what I see when I look at my wrist and credit is given where credit is due. If you don't like it, don't buy it. There's nothing illegal about it.


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

VicLeChic said:


> I'm expecting to read Swatch on the dial, only Swatch..


Right! If Omega wasn’t involved we wouldn’t be having this conversation.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

First we’re gonna need loads of duct tape to tape up all the exploded heads left over from the last collaboration


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> Then you're too stupid to live. You can't lawyer your way out of being stupid. Although many do try.


👹


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


If Omega approves of the colab, it's as much an Omega product as any other Omega watch you can buy. It's Omega's decision to position their brand and put their logo on things.

Meh, fandom and such.. This is so much like complaining that some artist didn't produce the album the fans were hoping for, but took their artistic freedom to try something different and new.. How dare they!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> It also says Swatch on the dial. So, which is it?


Exactly my point. Which is it? It could lead to confusion. Am I getting an Omega? Yes? No? Maybe?



One-Seventy said:


> Also: your definition of "what an Omega is", to the extent that you believe you are not getting one, is your own definition, not necessarily the same as anyone else's. Who is to say this isn't actually an Omega? There is no World Law that says Omegas have to be really expensive and made of metal. Maybe this _is _an Omega after all.


Interesting point, it could be interpreted as an Omega watch by members of the public. Is it an Omega watch when it has a cheap Swatch movement inside? Yes? No? Maybe?



One-Seventy said:


> Ball makes a co-branded watch for BMW USA. Will you sue because you can't get in it and drive it?


No, because I know I'm buying a Ball watch made by Ball, simply because BMW are not a luxury watch brand. With the Moonswatch, I see a luxury watch brand on the dial.


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

None of the other Swatch owned brands has a strong presence in the non-WIS world quite like Omega does and IMO this is the reason for the buzz around the Moonswatch. Nobody would bat an eye if they did a Glashütte Original X SWATCH : SwatchoMaticLunar collaboration. 

Other Omega models would be more suitable for next collaborations...I can see a lot of people queueing for a cheap James Bond watch.


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Guys, let me rephrase this as I think I'm being misunderstood.
> 
> Say I buy it on the internet, it says Omega on the dial. But I'm not getting an Omega, the real deal. I'm talking about misrepresentation of a product.
> 
> Is that ok to offer a non-Omega watch to the public that says Omega on the dial?


How do you define what a "real deal" Omega is?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Can we please talk about anything different than the Moonswatch on WUS?


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dear Members;
Congratulations for having been successfully trolled by the OP


----------



## alpaslan (Jan 16, 2020)

With the same logic, is it legal or ethical to use Audi on the dial. Since this is not a car.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


I own two Omega's and I'm perfectly fine with the Moonswatch. In fact, putting an Omega logo on the watch is a stroke of genius. Have you seen what the GM price is for any of the Moonswatch models? Makes Rolex GM inflation seem petty. And, I wouldn't doubt it heightens interest in the Omega Speedmaster line. IMO, there's zero loss in Speedmaster sales because the market is totally different for the Moonswatch. It's highly likely the majority of Moonswatch owners can't afford a Speedmaster.

BTW, there's a Swatch logo on the watch also. By the same logic, why wouldn't Swatch want to sue Omega?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

alpaslan said:


> With the same logic, is it legal or ethical to use Audi on the dial. Since this is not a car.


Perfectly fine. Audi don't make luxury wrist watches. No risk of confusion, no misrepresentation.
Same with Breitling for Bentley.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Vincent, I am aware it's a collaboration, Swatch Group owns Omega etc. My point is, as a buyer, is it ok to get a watch with Omega on the dial when it's not an Omega.


But it IS an Omega:





 OMEGA® Swiss Luxury Watches Since 1848 | OMEGA US®


OMEGA® Watches: Official website of the Swiss Luxury Watch manufacturer. Discover the brand's world-renowned watches and fine jewellery collections!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Seabee1 said:


> Dear Members;
> Congratulations for having been successfully trolled by the OP


Yeah I was beginning to think that, then OP's "Harley Davidson Vespa" comment sealed it.

Well played, but not as good as the "Stolen Valor" troll.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Exactly my point. Which is it? It could lead to confusion. Am I getting an Omega? Yes? No? Maybe?


It could, if you have an _extremely _low IQ, although, come to think of it... 


> Interesting point, it could be interpreted as an Omega watch by members of the public. Is it an Omega watch when it has a cheap Swatch movement inside? Yes? No? Maybe?


Maybe. But it doesn't matter.


> No, because I know I'm buying a Ball watch made by Ball, simply because BMW are not a luxury watch brand. With the Moonswatch, I see a luxury watch brand on the dial.


Ok - so you expect people to be reasonably intelligent in some situations, but retarded in others.

Also the point about being scalped on eBay is irrelevant (although you know this, don't you ).


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> It could mislead someone who sees Omega on the dial and paid $2k from a scalper on ebay.


...because those same people apparently can't read the word Swatch on the dial. If this is an attempt at _A Modest Proposal_, i'll stick with the classics, thanks.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

MissileExpert said:


> I own two Omega's and I'm perfectly fine with the Moonswatch. In fact, putting an Omega logo on the watch is a stroke of genius. Have you seen what the GM price is for any of the Moonswatch models? Makes Rolex GM inflation seem petty. And, I wouldn't doubt it heightens interest in the Omega Speedmaster line. IMO, there's zero loss in Speedmaster sales because the market is totally different for the Moonswatch. It's highly likely the majority of Moonswatch owners can't afford a Speedmaster.
> 
> BTW, there's a Swatch logo on the watch also. By the same logic, why wouldn't Swatch want to sue Omega?


I'm talking from a buyer's perspective. You buy something that says Omega, but it's not an Omega. 

No feud between Swatch and Omega, it's a collab, both parties agree and they belong to the same group.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> I'm talking from a buyer's perspective. You buy something that says Omega, but it's not an Omega.
> 
> No feud between Swatch and Omega, it's a collab, both parties agree and they belong to the same group.


You mean like buying a Milli Vanilli record and finding out later that the handsome chaps on the cover wasn't really singing?

I think I get it now.
Still don't agree.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

ffritz said:


> If Omega approves of the colab, it's as much an Omega product as any other Omega watch you can buy. It's Omega's decision to position their brand and put their logo on things.
> 
> Meh, fandom and such.. This is so much like complaining that some artist didn't produce the album the fans were hoping for, but took their artistic freedom to try something different and new.. How dare they!


Ok, so to you it's kind of an Omega watch, then? On the cheap?


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Amidst the controversy surrounding Swatch's latest announcement, I can't help but wonder. Swatch Group, wouldn't have it been nicer to make them without the Omega branding? More respectful towards Omega and its owners?
> 
> As much as I like it as a Swatch, it annoys me to read Omega on the dial, when it's not an Omega watch. So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical? Curious to know what the forum thinks of that. One could argue there's misrepresentation.


er. They ARE its owners. Swatch OWN Omega. Ergo it is a Swatch, and if they want to say it's a Speedmaster that's up to them. (And vice versa - they could have just said it was a Speedmaster 2022)


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> but it's not an Omega.


You keep saying this but you haven't defined what makes an Omega an Omega


----------



## MONTANTK (May 8, 2019)

Man oh man. All this talk about a $260 watch reading “Omega” on the dial? Tell me if I’m off base here but it’s starting to sound like a lot of insecure people complaining about a watch accessible to most of the population carrying the same branding as their $5000+ watch.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> Dear Members;
> Congratulations for having been successfully trolled by the OP


!


----------



## Onebrokecollector (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm trying really hard to see OP's point. The best I can come up with is this. A co worker told me he grabbed an amazing deal on a new watch called Invicta. Most co workers know I like watches and discuss them with me. He said his new watch has a MSRP of 899.00 and he got it for only 399 online. Now, I didn't have the heart to tell them Invicta's use fake MSRP's and they always go for under 100. But, the uneducated can and will be fooled. 

I guess this is what the OP's going for. Uneducated buyers scrolling through ebay see the moonwatch and get confused. At some point though, it's your money. You need to do your own do diligence.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

VicLeChic said:


> So, is it even legal to use the Omega branding? If it is, is it ethical?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## Kbutler (Apr 13, 2020)

It is Omega's design largely, right? That right there makes it part-Omega. No shame in putting both names on there. It is fun. Can't we take some joy in Swatch and Omega having a little fun with design and releasing something that the public was surprised by and excited about? Swatch makes the case, ETA probably the movement one would think (does anybody know?), Omega had the design? What's the harm? The watch isn't hurting anybody. Buy it. Don't buy it. But it isn't illegal, unethical, or remotely shady.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

VicLeChic said:


> Right, can we stick to valid arguments instead of insults? So to you, it's ok so sell a non-Omega watch with Omega branding on the dial, from a buyer's perspective? As a buyer, you're happy with that?


Co-branding mate. Unless this concept is completely foreign to you, this seems like troll thread...

If it is completely foreign to you, then do a little research, and you will find plenty of examples...


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

All this fuss over a cheap plastic, (er sorry "bioceramic") Speedmaster rip off.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Archer said:


> Co-branding mate. Unless this concept is completely foreign to you, this seems like troll thread...
> 
> If it is completely foreign to you, then do a little research, and you will find plenty of examples...
> 
> View attachment 16527292


That's a perfect example Archer.
One cheap brand and one exclusive and produced and sold by the cheap brand with both brand names on it.

That really is the shoe equivalent to the MoonSwatch.

Obviously illegal, immoral and all that.


----------



## Yachtmistress (Dec 13, 2021)

Certainly it’s the biggest watch release I can recall in the last 25 years. Certainly the commenters on Hodinkee noted that it might’ve been the most quickly commented on article.

I’m very pleased to see so many people excited about a quartz analogue wristwatch. A lot of people don’t wear a watch at all, or if they do it’s an Apple Watch.

I don’t get the comments I’ve seen here and on Hodinkee referring to it as an “Omega,” as if it’s not. The watch clearly says Omega on it. One may not like the collaboration with Swatch, but it is an Omega product.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

oprhodium39 said:


> If you have bought an Omega watch made in the past 30+ years, basically you have bought a Swatch Group watch with “Omega” branding on the dial. (They could have used “Grand Swatch” instead of Omega )


There's a big difference between buying a Swatch Group watch (Breguet, Blancpain, Omega) and a Swatch watch. 

I bought a PO and a Speedy knowing they were Swatch Group watches. Bought several Swatch watches knowing they were Swatch watches.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

andyals said:


> All this fuss over a cheap plastic, (er sorry "bioceramic") Speedmaster rip off.


It's not a rip-off. The worst you could say is that it's an ersatz speedmaster, but that's not right, because it IS a real speedmaster. It's a space-age speedmaster. It's one of the "other things" that JFK mentioned. Spell it with 3 e's
Speeedmaster.


----------



## Yachtmistress (Dec 13, 2021)

It is an Omega.

Has “Omega’s CEO” come out and declared it a fake?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Maybe we should find out what Swatch's lawyers and Omega's lawyers think about it.

Oh wait... they're the SAME PEOPLE.


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

Just imagine someone scrolling on ebay and finds a great deal on a Mercedes, but doesn't read a single detail in the listing. Boy, will they be surprised when it rolls up their driveway. Is it ethical?


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok, so to you it's kind of an Omega watch, then? On the cheap?


If Omega would decide to make a new watch in the following way:

ask ETA to create an exclusive G10 movement variant (extra jewel, decorated main plate etc.) under the name of Omega Cal. 1234;
create a case (same size, shape as Speedmaster) from a material called “Sedna Bio Ceramic”;
use the same hands/dial/sapphire crystal as for the Speedmaster
all parts manufactured and fully assembled in Switzerland
call it “Speedmaster Q2022”
sell it for $2000

…would it be a “real” Omega?


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

This….







youtube.com


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> Maybe we should find out what Swatch's lawyers and Omega's lawyers think about it.
> 
> Oh wait... they're the SAME PEOPLE.


Not my point. How about the buyer getting something different from what he thought he'd be getting?


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Not quite. Say they sell a moped with Harley Davidson branding on it. You buy it, but you don't get the real deal. Is it right to stick Harley on that moped?


Geeze, the two companies agree to the collaboration of their brands names. It's folks like this that would probably call the police on both companies for misrepresentation!

One only needs to open ones eyes to see what is clearly written.

Let's put it to you like this...


----------



## Jerrsun (Jan 10, 2022)

Omega Seamaster x Swatch collab is coming next : SeaSwatch.


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

VicLeChic said:


> Not my point. How about the buyer getting something different from what he thought he'd be getting?


Sounds like the buyer should extract their cranium from betwixt their nethers then.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*BREAKING NEWS, BREAKING NEWS... COMPANY SUES ITSELF IN LANDMARK CASE.*

March 28, 2022 - Uranus

*Watch giant Swatch Group files suit against itself on advice from people on the internet. The implication of this could lead to major financial implications and upset markets worldwide. If they win against themselves, they may be the first company to discover a perpetual income stream. Experts worry that courts could be clogged and backlogged for years to come with people suing themselves to create infinite wealth. To read more about The Swatch Group Ltd versus The Swatch Group Ltd, please follow this link.*


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> *BREAKING NEWS, BREAKING NEWS... COMPANY SUES ITSELF IN LANDMARK CASE.*
> 
> March 28, 2022 - Uranus
> 
> *Watch giant Swatch Group files suit against itself on advice from people on the internet. The implication of this could lead to major financial implications and upset markets worldwide. If they win against themselves, they may be the first company to discover a perpetual income stream. Experts worry that courts could be clogged and backlogged for years to come with people suing themselves to create infinite wealth. To read more, please follow this link.*


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 16527309
> 
> 
> View attachment 16527303


Color me stupid, but I don't think he could stay in character this long.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok, so to you it's kind of an Omega watch, then? On the cheap?


If you want a digital answer, yes.

If you want a more complex answer, yes, but made by Swatch in a colab project. But it was officially advertised by Omega, it has the trademarked Omega and Speedmaster logos on the dial, and you get the Speedmaster looks. It doesn't have an Omega movement and you can't buy it from Omega directly, though.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Color me stupid, but I don't think he could stay in character this long.


I'm thinking...puce? Do you look good in puce?


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> I'm thinking...puce? Do you look good in puce?


Only if it's velour. 
Stolen velour if I get to decide.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

[BOBO] said:


> Color me stupid, but I don't think he could stay in character this long.


If you notice he pretty much cherry picks the comments he replies to so yeah, still voting


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> If you notice he pretty much cherry picks the comments he replies to so yeah, still voting
> View attachment 16527361


He sure is a master bater if that's what he's doing...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Bosman said:


> Caveat emptor


I noticed the thread got merged with this other bigger one. Anyway ^ this basically sums everything the OP was trying to bring up in terms of someone going online, being confused thinking they bought an "Omega".


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

oprhodium39 said:


> If Omega would decide to make a new watch in the following way:
> 
> ask ETA to create an exclusive G10 movement variant (extra jewel, decorated main plate etc.) under the name of Omega Cal. 1234;
> create a case (same size, shape as Speedmaster) from a material called “Sedna Bio Ceramic”;
> ...


Yep. but it will cost more than the Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

VicLeChic said:


> Not my point. How about the buyer getting something different from what he thought he'd be getting?


Anyone who reads "Omega" on the dial can also read "Swatch" on the dial. If they _still_ believe they're getting an Omega Speedmaster for their $260, they're beyond help.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

VicLeChic said:


> Not my point. How about the buyer getting something different from what he thought he'd be getting?


I'm going to suggest that no one is that dumb...

Okay maybe one person...


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

andyals said:


> Oh pack it in with your perceived superiority.
> You may have many on this forum worshipping the ground you walk on but personally I think you're an arrogant self opinionated ass.


Ah, you again. How are you?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

VicLeChic said:


> Not my point. How about the buyer getting something different from what he thought he'd be getting?


You're the one who said "legal" so I was addressing that.

Swatch Group owns the trademark. They can do what they want with it. They're not misleading anybody by making something using a trademark they own. If they'd made the same watch with just the Omega logo on it and sold it through Omega ADs that would also be legal... because Omega and Swatch are the same thing.

If the buyer can't figure that out that's their problem.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

boldtext said:


> Just imagine someone scrolling on ebay and finds a great deal on a Mercedes, but doesn't read a single detail in the listing. Boy, will they be surprised when it rolls up their driveway. Is it ethical?
> View attachment 16527301


If someone clicks "buy" on a listing without reading the details they deserve whatever they get.

Omega and Swatch are perfectly transparent about what they are selling. They've done their due diligence in documenting the product and are selling them in good faith.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Good chat, everyone. To those who came back on my thread, thanks for taking the time to participate. 

I can see that most of you guys are fine with buying something that says Omega on the dial, despite the fact it's not an Omega watch. Ok. I rest my case.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> Good chat, everyone. To those who came back on my thread, thanks for taking the time to participate.
> 
> I can see that most of you guys are fine with buying something that says Omega on the dial, despite the fact it's not an Omega watch. Ok.


Looks like they are. But still...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Rhetorically, can one be invited into performing a @tassyrabbit?


----------



## boldtext (Jul 10, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> despite the fact it's not an Omega watch.


I've asked you several times to define this and you never have. If you make a statement like this you should be able to clearly explain what makes an Omega an Omega.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

VicLeChic said:


> Ok, but specifically on my point of misrepresentation from a buyer's perspective. Paying for something that says one thing on the tin, but is something totally different inside.


Dude, you need to work on your critical thinking and logic skills. You're just digging yourself into a deeper and deeper hole. First you brought up a ridiculous point of it being illegal (which it isn't) and now you're saying misrepresentation from the buyer's perspective. Which is it?

You realize Swatch and Omega don't care about your feelings or what you think about the watch, right? 

I'd quit while you're behind.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Good chat, everyone. To those who came back on my thread, thanks for taking the time to participate.
> 
> I can see that most of you guys are fine with buying something that says Omega on the dial, despite the fact it's not an Omega watch. Ok. I rest my case.


It is an Omega and a Swatch. Please get some help.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

boldtext said:


> I've asked you several times to define this and you never have. If you make a statement like this you should be able to clearly explain what makes an Omega an Omega.


An Omega watch would be a watch manufactured by Omega, not by Swatch. Yes, an Omega watch is a Swatch Group watch, but it's not a Swatch watch, just like Breguet and Blancpain are not Swatch watches. People seem to mistake Swatch as a brand and manufacturer with Swatch Group as the owner of all the brands and manufacturers under its umbrella.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

tockandroll said:


> Dude, you need to work on your critical thinking and logic skills. You're just digging yourself into a deeper and deeper hole. First you brought up a ridiculous point of it being illegal (which it isn't) and now you're saying misrepresentation from the buyer's perspective. Which is it?
> 
> You realize Swatch and Omega don't care about your feelings or what you think about the watch, right?
> 
> I'd quit while you're behind.


If you read my first post, you might understand that I was asking the question from a buyer's perspective, not from a manufacturer's. It's obvious it's legal to Swatch Group, but as a consumer, are your rights protected? Is what you're buying not mislabelled? I made it clear in my first post, I'm talking about misrepresentation of the product, that's what I question the legality of. Learn how to read, perhaps?


----------

